# Best Skylines by 2025



## Hayaki

Random 

~Hong Kong
~New York City
~Shanghai
~Shenzhen
~Seoul
~Manila
~Guangzhou
~Chongqing
~Toronto
~Kuala Lumpur


----------



## hunser

- Mumbai
- Port Said 
- Jeddah
- Mecca
- Baku
- Jakarta
- Shenzhen
- Guangzhou
- Tianjin
- Suzhou
- Manila
- Kuala Lumpur
- Chongqing
- Bangkok
- Dubai
- Riyadh


----------



## CarltonHill

1. Shanghai
2. Hong Kong
3. NYC
4. Shenzhen
5. Chongqing
6. Manila
7. Bangkok
8. Dubai
9. Chicago
10. Mumbai

11. Jakarta
12. Seoul
13. Singapore
14. KL
15. Nanjing


also watch out for Doha, Paris, Moscow, Hanoi and Riyadh.


----------



## Pals_RGB

hunser said:


> - Mumbai
> - Port Said
> - Jeddah
> - Mecca
> - Baku
> - Jakarta
> - Shenzhen
> - Guangzhou
> - Tianjin
> - Suzhou
> - Manila
> - Kuala Lumpur
> - Chongqing
> - Bangkok
> - Dubai
> - Riyadh


yeah carry on. Add colombo, Karachi, Bali, Baghdad, Lhasa, Dhaka and many more too.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Frozt said:


> Shanghai hasn't got many skyscrapers under construction, because there isn't much space. I don't think it will have one of the best skylines. Shenzhen is the fastest growing city right now and it has got a lot of potential for being the best in ten years. I think New York will remain in the top3, but Hong Kong will be out. Hong kong doesn't have any tall skyscraper U/C and many chinese cities will catch it. Also, it possible that the cities in the Pearl River area will merge and form a megacity with an amazing skyline. If Dubai wins the 2020 expo,(very possible) it will have a big boom, and probably go into the top 3. This is my top3 for 2025:
> 1-Shenzhen(Or the Pearl River city)
> 2-New York City
> 3-Dubai(If it wins the expo)


Is there a big chance that something like a Pearl River city happens? if so it would be the biggest city in the world with most supertalls skyscrapers and buildings for sure and much different characters in one city. It would be amazing if you ask me.:banana::cheers::nuts:


----------



## ZZ-II

it's very difficult to say, so many big cities on earth are building towers like hell at the moment. just look at all the chinese cities ( especially Shenzhen ) or Kuala Lumpur, toronto, Jakarta and many more. 
there will be so many awesome skylines in 2025, but at the very top will be NYC as always . 
2nd place? could be indeed Shenzhen


----------



## Eric Offereins

Hudson11 said:


> New York and Hong Kong will still have the best skylines. They aren't building supertalls intermittently throughout the entire city like the mega cities of China. Whereas in NYC all of the supertalls will likely be located in Manhattan, and around Victoria Harbor in HK.


Good point. Size isn't everything, for a good skyline you need tight clusters and density.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Shenzhen will have the best skyline, by far. It already has 3 completed supertalls, 14 supertalls under construction and 21 more proposed for construction. Unlike Dubai, Shenzhen has numerous highrises and midrises under construction as well, so that takes care of the density issue. By 2025 cities like New York and Hong Kong will appear as midgets when scaled next to Shenzhen. And a midget skyline can't beat a skyline with 38 supertalls, no matter how dense (at that degree of height, high concentration of tiny highrises will become a non-factor).


----------



## 1Filipe1

Faisal Shourov said:


> Shenzhen will have the best skyline, by far. It already has 3 completed supertalls, 14 supertalls under construction and 21 more proposed for construction. Unlike Dubai, Shenzhen has numerous highrises and midrises under construction as well, so that takes care of the density issue. By 2025 cities like New York and Hong Kong will appear as midgets when scaled next to Shenzhen. And a midget skyline can't beat a skyline with 38 supertalls, no matter how dense (at that degree of height, high concentration of tiny highrises will become a non-factor).


supertalls dont make a good skyline..if they did dubai would be #1 sure they add to it but, its not all about supertalls


----------



## fasszz

credit to Ariffin


definitely my KL will be in the top 20!:cheers:

*many people think KL got just few skyscrapers..the truth is, KLCC and KL tower are both high that they dwarf other buildings and make them look tiny...


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Faisal Shourov said:


> Shenzhen will have the best skyline, by far. It already has 3 completed supertalls, 14 supertalls under construction and 21 more proposed for construction. Unlike Dubai, Shenzhen has numerous highrises and midrises under construction as well, so that takes care of the density issue. By 2025 cities like New York and Hong Kong will appear as midgets when scaled next to Shenzhen. And a midget skyline can't beat a skyline with 38 supertalls, no matter how dense (at that degree of height, high concentration of tiny highrises will become a non-factor).


Though there are many aspects in which Shenzhen cannot compete with Hong Kong or New York.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

1Filipe1 said:


> supertalls dont make a good skyline..if they did dubai would be #1 sure they add to it but, its not all about supertalls


Shenzhen will have more buildings than New York in the 150-299 meter range by 2025. Yes I agree supertalls alone don't make a good skyline, but this is Shenzhen we're talking about, not Dubai.



Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Though there are many aspects in which Shenzhen cannot compete with Hong Kong or New York.


At present it can't. But it sure will be viable competitor in most criteria by 2040 (Shenzhen's economy is growing at 10% per annum). However this is skyscrapercity and we're concerned only about buildings and structures of cities/towns, nothing else.


----------



## great184

Frozt said:


> Shanghai hasn't got many skyscrapers under construction, because there isn't much space. I don't think it will have one of the best skylines. Shenzhen is the fastest growing city right now and it has got a lot of potential for being the best in ten years.


- Good point here. Shanghai is China's current number 1. It will soon reach its foreseeable zenith with the completion of Shanghai tower in 2015? After that I'd say it will take a backseat to Shenzhen and Guangzhou in developments.

Shenzhen being relatively less well known compared to Shanghai will need more international media exposure for general public to recognize it as one of the best skylines. Maybe a spot of of Pingan in a future hollywood movie would help. (like Petronas in Entrapment, Hongkong IFC in Tomb raider 2, Burj Khalifa in Mission Impossible 4 and so on.)


----------



## CNB30

unless we have some instant historical revival, then NYC and Chicago


----------



## hater

Moscow ( really like the current projects )
Baku ( huge construction boom , can't wait to see it by 2030 )
Jeddah ( many projects going, hopefully they will build a few tall towers around Kindgdom Tower , would look very good)


----------



## Pals_RGB

Sharing the post made by Faisal Shourov in another thread.
I pick Shenzen as no 1 by 2025 because of this + the large scale construction going on.


Faisal Shourov said:


> At least Shenzhen has lots mid-rise apartment blocks, 80% of London and Frankfurt's skyline comprise of 3-6 storied low-rise buildings. Not that I dislike them. Shenzhen is rapidly changing and it's downtown is highly underrated by the Western media when portraying skyline (as if the city doesn't exist). And how would one consider a structure as a landmark, that depends solely upon you. Shun Hing Sqaure is the first supertall building built in Mainland China; Kingkey 100 can be considered a landmark as well. Both buildings look very prominent in both day at night. Perhaps this photo should change your perception about Shenzhen for the good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, I'm sure these will suffice :cheers:


----------



## NNshenzhen

My thought is that - assuming no World War III 'business venture' or major natural catastrophes - I feel that Shenzhen, NewYork, Tianjin and Dubai will have the most impressive skylines. If Chinese investment in Midwest heightens further, then Chicago may get boost from there too (remember it was the Chinese who wanted to finance the Miglin Beitler Skyneedle there prior to Iraqi wars). as for Dubai, it can't stop building its skyline even if it stands half empty as it became the city's trademark now, I guess.

As for Pearl River City, it is a physical reality right now today. I commute very often between HK, Shenzhen, Dongguan, Guangzhou, Foshan, Huizhou and this is physically one high rise urban area without breaks, unless you consider the occassional 'green islands with reservoirs' as the carefully managed 'lungs'. I'd say, if looking at the real numbers, not official statistics, we're talking about 80 million people in that agglomeration.

So, yes, by 2025 you could also consider HK-SZ-GZ as a single city with 160 km long skyline and some 20-odd CBDs... consider that Dongguan has 2 CBDs with confirmed supetalls (Nancheng and Houjie) in between SZ and GZ, and one could do a very nice continuous skyline flight from one end to another, always surrounded by tall towers. In that case, that would be the World's No.1 skyline...


----------



## null

Only ONE word comes to my mind: Chongqing

The shape is almost pefect but they have to improve the quality of individual buildings:


----------



## Tinchake

1. Hong Kong
2. Dubai
3. Shenzhen
4. New York
5. Shanghai
6. Chicago
7. London
8. Tokyo
9. Mumbai
10. Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

hunser said:


> - Mumbai
> - *Port Said *
> - Jeddah
> - Mecca
> - Baku
> - Jakarta
> - Shenzhen
> - Guangzhou
> - Tianjin
> - Suzhou
> - Manila
> - Kuala Lumpur
> - Chongqing
> - Bangkok
> - Dubai
> - Riyadh


The city in Egypt? Is there anything going on there??
I thought it had no skyline at all..


----------



## Faisal Shourov

LukaszWizla said:


> Yes. I also count *smaller* buildings to the skyline. Just the look of city from distance. Clusters of tacky-glass skyscrapers that don't make a city never make impression on me.


Bro your list is hilarious. I loved how you said _smaller buildings_, as if London has lots of large (!) and non-tacky (!) buildings :lol:


----------



## Bligh

Faisal Shourov said:


> Bro your list is hilarious. I loved how you said _smaller buildings_, as if London has lots of large (!) and non-tacky (!) buildings :lol:


Don't be so narrow minded - have you not seen London recently?
The Shard,
The Cheesegrater,
The Walkie Talkie,
The Gherkin,
The Heron Tower,
Tower 42,
Loads more...

AND Canary Wharf. Look into it mate... if it is not your taste then fair enough. But there is a reason why London is being mentioned a lot on this thread... especially for a City that didn't have many large skyscrapers 30 years ago.


----------



## Pals_RGB

CarltonHill said:


> *10 Asian Cities to watch out:*
> 
> (in no order)
> 
> Mumbai
> Manila
> Bangkok
> Chongqing
> Shenzhen
> 
> Jakarta
> Guangzhou
> Hanoi
> KL
> Nanjing
> 
> ________________________________
> construction activities are just craaaazy. :hahano:


I feel Noida will join that list too in a few years..4 supertalls already approved within two years after the height relaxation in the region by the govt. As a satellite city of Delhi it has a huge advantage for vertical growth.

Edit - Noida (a city with less than a million population) ~ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noida ~


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> London and/or Istanbul could squeak into my top 20, but they'll have to start building at a faster clip than they're presently. Both are just so far back from the big skyline cities, they'll likely need 20-30 years to make up the gap if ever.


Bligh is not responding to Isaidso's post here though. 



Bligh said:


> Don't be so narrow minded - have you not seen London recently?
> But there is a reason why London is being mentioned a lot on this thread... especially for a City that didn't have many large skyscrapers 30 years ago.


I think Isaidso is right though in that London has too much ground to make up by 2025. I don't it's realistic to think that London will have the second best skyline in the world by 2025 when you look at how long it took other cities to gain the skylines that they have.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Bligh said:


> Don't be so narrow minded - have you not seen London recently?
> The Shard,
> The Cheesegrater,
> The Walkie Talkie,
> The Gherkin,
> The Heron Tower,
> Tower 42,
> Loads more...
> 
> AND Canary Wharf. Look into it mate... if it is not your taste then fair enough. But there is a reason why London is being mentioned a lot on this thread... especially for a City that didn't have many large skyscrapers 30 years ago.


The Shard- 310 meter
The Cheesegrater- 225 meter 
The Walkie Talkie- 160 meter (wow, so tall! :banana 
The Gherkin- 180 meters (oops, just 420 meters short of being a megatall! :nuts: )
The Heron Tower- 230 meter (shall we count this as a supertall, for you pleasure? :rofl
Tower 42- 183 meter (this one is a behemoth, eh? :lol 

These are the tallest buildings under construction in London? And you want us to believe that these handful amount of midget structures will elevate London to the no.2 position in skyline ranking? There is nothing spectacular about the skyscrapers (!) you mentioned, and they're tacky as hell. I suggest you take a look at Shanghai, Guangzhou, Chongqing and Toronto related threads in skyscrapercity to gain some idea about constructions going on in these cities. 

I still can't fathom how Shanghai is omitted from your chart. Anyway, this thread is about best skylines by 2025, not 2100, and I don't think London will demolish all their ancient buildings to create a visually appealing _*skyline*_.

I hope you would consider making some changes to you list. The world is larger than London my friend (and so are the buildings outside of it )


----------



## gehenaus

London has potential, none of the new buildings there are tacky at all imo. All pretty unique.
Would absolute height matter? Surely it is how big buildings are relative to their surroundings that defines the skyline?
Does having thousands of concrete residential apartment blocks improve a skyline? 
I don't know...London has A LOT of money being spent in it, but not necessarily on its skyline.


----------



## Dmerdude

Nothing outside North America, and East and Southeast Asia. Will prolly be dominated by Chinese cities.


----------



## Hudson11

Building a bunch of supertalls and megatalls isn't going knock NYC from contention.. Adding on top of arguably the greatest skyline today will be:
1. The Hudson Yards. 
2. the WTC
3. the Midtown East rezoning
4. a Redevelopment of the Penn Station Area
5. Individual supertall and tall skyscrapers projects spread throughout midtown and downtown (mainly around central park)

Also in Brooklyn and Queens, dozens of highrises and skyscrapers will add more height and density to their respective boroughs. Downtown Brooklyn alone could probably be a contender for a top 15 US skyline by then. 

NYC is far from lagging behind, it will definitely be a contender for no. 1


----------



## Jay

gehenaus said:


> London has potential, none of the new buildings there are tacky at all imo. All pretty unique.
> Would absolute height matter? Surely it is how big buildings are relative to their surroundings that defines the skyline?
> Does having thousands of concrete residential apartment blocks improve a skyline?
> I don't know...London has A LOT of money being spent in it, but not necessarily on its skyline.


I agree, I've always really liked London's architecture and the modern skyline looks cool, but height and size wize it's too small and short to really compete globally, if we're talking purely aesthetics then sure. 

As for my list, obviously a bunch of Chinese cities are going to be insane, then NYC, which will also be insane, then Dubai, Chicago and in the US I think San Francisco, LA and Miami will get a lot better, hopefully a few others.


----------



## LouDagreat

1. New York
2. Hong Kong
3. Shanghai
4. Shenzhen
5. Chicago
6. Dubai
7. London
8. Tokyo
9. Guangzhou
10. San Fransisco 

I think New York will have the greatest skyline well into and beyond the 2050s. With the exception of Hong Kong, I don't find any of the Asian skylines to be that appealing. Sure Shanghai and Shenzhen have nice individual buildings, but there's more to the skyline than just individual buildings. How do those buildings look in relation to other buildings? 

I think the layout of skyscrapers in Shenzhen and Shanghai in relation to other skyscrapers in those cities seems haphazard. There's a lot of low rise residential buildings next to the super-talls. There doesn't seem to be a nice architectural flow that New York and Shanghai have. Not to mention, there's a vast swath of repetitive, bland and boring residential apartment buildings with absolutely no architectural value. That alone places Shanghai, Shenzhen, and to some degree Hong Kong below New York. 

Perhaps New York's greatest attribute is its architectural variety. Then again, if you're a modernist you're most likely not to give a damn.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

London is not eligible for skyline discussion; not in the past, not present, not in near future. London doesn't have the density and height to be part of top 20 skylines in the world, it simply isn't a skyscrapercity. And the architecture is too tacky and boring IMO (80% of the buildings are 3-6 storied blocks). East Asia, South East Asia, Middle East and North American cities will rule global skyline charts for the next 2 decades.


----------



## LouDagreat

Honestly after Dubai, I just threw whatever city I could think of first. The cities I think in contention are in my top 6. Maybe San Fran should be 7 and not London.


----------



## Jay

^Yea, probably for a while

Adding to the list I would say Toronto and and maybe Sydney will be/ are amazing


----------



## Dmerdude

Faisal Shourov said:


> London is not eligible for skyline discussion; not in the past, not present, not in near future. London doesn't have the density and height to be part of top 20 skylines in the world, it simply isn't a skyscrapercity. And the architecture is too tacky and boring IMO (80% of the buildings are 3-6 storied blocks). East Asia, South East Asia, Middle East and North American cities will rule global skyline charts for the next 2 decades.


Indeed. Although London is a very cool city, it is laughable to mention it in the top 10 for both now and future.


----------



## wino

I thought I was the only one who thought that.. 
I'm surprised as well, that someone would include London in the top 10.


----------



## QuantumX

LouDagreat said:


> 1. New York
> 2. Hong Kong
> 3. Shanghai
> 4. Shenzhen
> 5. Chicago
> 6. Dubai
> 7. London
> 8. Tokyo
> 9. Guangzhou
> 10. San Fransisco
> 
> I think New York will have the greatest skyline well into and beyond the 2050s. With the exception of Hong Kong, I don't find any of the Asian skylines to be that appealing. Sure Shanghai and Shenzhen have nice individual buildings, but there's more to the skyline than just individual buildings. How do those buildings look in relation to other buildings?
> 
> I think the layout of skyscrapers in Shenzhen and Shanghai in relation to other skyscrapers in those cities seems haphazard. There's a lot of low rise residential buildings next to the super-talls. There doesn't seem to be a nice architectural flow that New York and Shanghai have. Not to mention, there's a vast swath of repetitive, bland and boring residential apartment buildings with absolutely no architectural value. That alone places Shanghai, Shenzhen, and to some degree Hong Kong below New York.
> 
> Perhaps New York's greatest attribute is its architectural variety. Then again, if you're a modernist you're most likely not to give a damn.


I think both London and San Francisco are totally unrealisitc for the top 10 with the ground that they have to make up. If you personally like them better, that's fine, but Miami has more of chance with what's planned than both these cities. Miami has a lot of room for a huge skyline with not a lot of older buildings that would have be demolished which don't have the historical merit of low-rise buildings in San Francisco and London, the destruction of which will bring out the NIMBYS in droves.


----------



## PowerOfLondon

Faisal Shourov said:


> These are the tallest buildings under construction in London? And you want us to believe that these handful amount of midget structures will elevate London to the no.2 position in skyline ranking? There is nothing spectacular about the skyscrapers (!) you mentioned, and they're tacky as hell. I suggest you take a look at Shanghai, Guangzhou, Chongqing and Toronto related threads in skyscrapercity to gain some idea about constructions going on in these cities.


:bash: You don't know what your talking about. Shanghai has some of the most tacky scrapers I've ever seen. We have few but many of them are of high standard. You 'taller is better' types really piss me off. "Midget structures"? Hardly, 200 - 300m in my books is pretty bloody tall, sure not compared to other skyscrapers but technically a building of that size is enormous. When the pinnacle is built (if ever) it will absolutely be the best building in London or even Europe.


----------



## Dmerdude

PowerOfLondon said:


> :bash: You don't know what your talking about. Shanghai has some of the most tacky scrapers I've ever seen. We have few but many of them are of high standard. You 'taller is better' types really piss me off. "Midget structures"? Hardly, 200 - 300m in my books is pretty bloody tall, sure not compared to other skyscrapers but technically a building of that size is enormous. When the pinnacle is built (if ever) it will absolutely be *the best building in London or even Europe.*


When it comes to skyscrapers, "best in Europe" is irrelevant for world top 10. Even Guangzhou has a better skyline than anything in Europe and it is developing much faster. Shanghai is way out of league of anything in Europe.

I would agree London is the best in Europe tho.


----------



## LouDagreat

QuantumX said:


> I think both London and San Francisco are totally unrealisitc for the top 10 with the ground that they have to make up. If you personally like them better, that's fine, but Miami has more of chance with what's planned than both these cities. Miami has a lot of room for a huge skyline with not a lot of older buildings that would have be demolished which don't have the historical merit of low-rise buildings in San Francisco and London, the destruction of which will bring out the NIMBYS in droves.


 London may not be in the top 10, but San Fran? I think it's a skyline worthy of the top 10. Miami has a lot of nice condo developments, and a few nice commercial buildings but personally, I don't think any of them standout. Miami's skyline will get points the same way Shanghai and Shenzhen do;from the sheer number of buildings that may rise. 

Honestly, the only cities that I thought of were the top 6. 

1.New York 

2.Hong Kong

3.Shanghai 

4.Shenzhen

5.Chicago 

6.Dubai 

7-10 were mere afterthoughts.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Well, the name of the threat is best skylines 2025, if somebody totaly dislikes Shenzhens and New Yorks skyline and loves the skyline of London (And I can understand it because IMO every building over 100m in London looks just wonderful) it can be number one or two. It isn`t all about the high and the number of buildings. I have London in my top 10 too, because the Shard, the Gerkin, the Leadenhall and the old design of th Pinnacle (I don`t think it will change to much) are just amazing. But personally I also would prefer Shenzhen or New York. But I made a list at page 3 and I chose London as the 9th best skyline in 2025.


----------



## wino

2 or 3 Very nice buildings doesn't make the most beautiful skyline..
at least to make it to the "WORLD's TOP 10".. 

you need more than that.. or get eaten up by competition.
not that it's a serious competition.. :lol:


----------



## Core Rising

The title of the thread is "Best Skylines by 2025", not "Biggest Skylines by 2025". Maybe those of you who prefer quantity over quality should create a new thread.


----------



## Dmerdude

Core Rising said:


> The title of the thread is "Best Skylines by 2025", not "Biggest Skylines by 2025". Maybe those of you who prefer quantity over quality should create a new thread.


You need both for the best skyline. This is a discussion thread, laughable suggestions to top 10 will get called out.


----------



## Pew

Lol topic. Someone could explain what 'best skyline' means ? It's hard for me but I have to agree with my fellow londoners who try to defend their few scrapers in front of chinese new forrests. A skyline maybe not defined as a city which have the highest number of buildings but rather if the whole thing fits together.. shenzen , guanghzou, shanghai are full with just high buildings, I don't recognize the city, I barely see a park, history is drawned by modernity. There's no soul. It's just impressive by the outstanding barrier of steel and concrete.. humans lives there btw ? So, no. The best skyline for centuries will be New York. And Singapore is awesome aswell. And in a second range, not classified by skyscrapers indeed, I would see the variety, creativity, with multi downtowns of two european cities London and Paris. You can throw the 800 meters buildings, it won't change the fact that you these cities suffer with a lack of identity.
Second reason, and it's more linked to the economy. China and other emerging cities know nowadays a significant economicgrowth, we all know that. And when I see all these construction sites I can't stop seeing a bubble that will explose as soon as the global economic growth in these countries lowered just a few bit. If the demand sudently stops, the buildings will be depreciated, companies will leave them, and you will ot see a new construction site for decades. So don't stop sustain your growth because Europe is building with no growth at all.


----------



## QuantumX

Pew said:


> Lol topic. Someone could explain what 'best skyline' means?


"Best" is subjective. "Best" pretty much means whatever you want it to mean regardless of how unrealistic it might be, but since the thread-starter made this also a projection to 2025, we can really only go by what's on the drawing board for certain cities and the likelihood of these projects being built based on what cities have the most momentum. Some people's "best" will remain the "best" in 2025 regardless of what is being built elsewhere, just like for me, New York will always be the best, if not the biggest.


----------



## Frozt

New list:

1-New York
2-Shenzhen
3-Dubai
4-Tianjin
5-Hong Kong


----------



## wino

well.. yeah London has 4 awesome buildings?

But how many other cities have more than that?
I mean, are 4 precious buildings ENOUGH to make London in the top 10?

I mean, London skyline is OK. I have nothing against it. But considering there are a bunch of cities out there with better buildings, I don't think it will not even make it the top 20..


----------



## wino

Core Rising said:


> The title of the thread is "Best Skylines by 2025", not "Biggest Skylines by 2025". Maybe those of you who prefer quantity over quality should create a new thread.


I agree with Dmerdude. 

Yeah, of course you get points with quality buildings.
But you also get points with density, size etc...... so sorry, IMO London not even in the top 20. 

This the WORLD's BEST after all, you can't be good only at a SINGLE CRITERIA. You should at least be good at all. 

sorry if I sounded too mean.. but that's not my intention.


----------



## Core Rising

London wouldn't be in my top 10 skylines in the world either. It's just irritating to see numerous threads hijacked by posters who insist that quantity alone is what makes a skyline. Even more so when other people's opinions are laughed out of the thread.

For me what constitutes the best skyline is a city's skyline silhouette. It's that picture postcard view of a linear array of buildings silhouetted against the sky. A lot of Asian cities do nothing for me as they just don't have that picture postcard view. The CBD is hidden behind a wall of highrise residential buildings. That for me does not create a great skyline.

To show you what I mean, here is a photograph of Atlanta. This skyline is a perfect example. The city has been planned out in such a way that the skyscrapers form a line through the city. Admittedly it isn't a dense skyline, but line the camera up the right way and you have a picture postcard shot like this.


Atlanta skyline by John Hudson Photo, on Flickr

That's a classy skyline, I love the way the buildings form a silhouette against the sky; and for me that silhouette has to be one of the best in the world. I'm sure it isn't top 10, or even going to be in the top 10 in 2025, but I'd take that over Shenzhen any day.


----------



## QuantumX

Core Rising said:


> To show you what I mean, here is a photograph of Atlanta. This skyline is a perfect example. The city has been planned out in such a way that the skyscrapers form a line through the city. Admittedly it isn't a dense skyline, but line the camera up the right way and you have a picture postcard shot like this.
> 
> 
> Atlanta skyline by John Hudson Photo, on Flickr
> 
> That's a classy skyline, I love the way the buildings form a silhouette against the sky; and for me that silhouette has to be one of the best in the world. I'm sure it isn't top 10, or even going to be in the top 10 in 2025, but I'd take that over Shenzhen any day.



DSC_0319 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## gehenaus

I still think New York, you can readily identify NY from its silhouette. Which I like very much.
It also has an air of not trying too hard, in complete contrast to Dubai.


----------



## QuantumX

gehenaus said:


> It also has an air of not trying too hard, in complete contrast to Dubai.


It doesn't have to try too hard because it's New York! It seems to me that everybody else in the 21st century is trying to either be like New York or is trying to outdo New York when New York simply evolved to be New York.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

To have a good skyline, you need to have *both* quality and quantity. London has neither. In fact, it's skyline not even recognizable apart from those who have visited the city or seen its photos 1000 times on the internet (if it has any *skyline* at all). 

As others said above, few short landmarks like Big Ben doesn't make a skyline. This is why New York will be one of the best skyline in the world for decades, not London or any other European city (Moscow is catching up however). In fact, London will be out of top 30 by 2025 if it doesn't construct new quality skyscraper. 5/6 isn't enough by world standard.

To have a good skyline, it should be recognizable in the first place. Here, this is a skyline that would remain in the top 10 in 2025. I can't say the same for London though.


----------



## SO143

i find the comments in this thread pretty amusing!


----------



## Core Rising

QuantumX said:


> DSC_0319 by QuantumX, on Flickr


That's Miami isn't it? It's not bad, but the skyline is a little boring. No buildings really jump out at me there like Miami Tower does when it's lit up at night. Miami needs more drama, more interesting buildings and a few taller buildings. What it doesn't need is more of the same in greater quantity.

Faisal Shourov, I have not been talking about London. I have been talking about forumers such as yourself who clearly favour quantity reguardless of what the skyline actually looks like. However it is clear that you have no knowledge of London's development history or what is planned in the city. I suggest you have a read through this thread, which is by no means a complete list of projects.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104114257&postcount=1

Shanghai from that one particular view is fantastic. Shenzhen does not have such an attractive view point.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Core Rising said:


> Faisal Shourov, I have not been talking about London. I have been talking about forumers such as yourself who clearly favour quantity reguardless of what the skyline actually looks like.


I was referring to the future skyline of Shenzhen, and it has plenty of modern skyscrapers under construction. I don't prefer old and short buildings constituting the cityscape of a city. This is why most European cities don't have any skyline worth mentioning. Feel free to disagree.



Core Rising said:


> However it is clear that you have no knowledge of London's development history or what is planned in the city. I suggest you have a read through this thread, which is by no means a complete list of projects.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104114257&postcount=1
> 
> Shanghai from that one particular view is fantastic. Shenzhen does not have such an attractive view point.


Of course I don't have any idea about London's development, how many notable skyscrapers are under construction in London at the moment? I don't need to know about a handful 200 meter buildings, or stadiums and bridges; those are abundant throughout Asia and North America as well. I'm not interested in construction of any kind other than skyscrapers here at *Skyscrapercity*. And for Shenzhen, the Futian district will be very much recognizable after Ping An Finance Centre is completed. I'm not saying Shenzhen will overtake London as a global city by 2025, but skyscrapers do matter when you are discussing about skylines. Shenzhen has plenty of quality buildings as well, if you know where to look. Cheerio :cheers:


----------



## hunser

I say let's give Shenzhen some time to develop, then judge it later. Remember when everyone thought that Dubai with its 30 something supertalls would eclipse every skyline in the world? There was a mass hysteria here on SSC, quite unbearable. Well today, we all know what happened, i.e. how those buildings turned out (talk about Dubai Marina!) ...


----------



## gehenaus

For me Dubai is horrendous. Ugly and artificial, looks like a bad save game of sim city.
Would place many cities above it.


----------



## Core Rising

Faisal Shourov said:


> Of course I don't have any idea about London's development, how many notable skyscrapers are under construction in London at the moment? I don't need to know about a handful 200 meter buildings, or stadiums and bridges; those are abundant throughout Asia and North America as well. I'm not interested in construction of any kind other than skyscrapers here at *Skyscrapercity*.


I gave you a project list, which if you had bothered to read it, included over 60 buildings over 100 meters tall, 35 of which are over 150 meters tall. Hardly a handful of minor developments. Most of which are projected to be complete by 2025.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Core Rising said:


> I gave you a project list, which if you had bothered to read it, included over 60 buildings over 100 meters tall, 35 of which are over 150 meters tall. Hardly a handful of minor developments. Most of which are projected to be complete by 2025.


There are already about 50 buildings in Shanghai taller than 200 meters, so 35 buildings over 150 meters is very a low number compared to North American or Asian cities. And I checked all the photos, none of them are special. Most of them are far more 'tackier' than the supertalls being built in Shenzhen and Guangzhou. So yeah, London will not be part of top 20 skylines by 2025. London can look like today's Bangkok at best after 12 years; Chinese cities are way out of its reach. I think you've forgotten European cities were never famous nor recognized for highrises but for their ancient architecture, which are not skyscrapers. London is not a skyscrapercity. Get over this *Fact*


----------



## Core Rising

That was 35 buildings either under construction or planned over 150 meters. That is not including the buildings already constructed. 

Once again you are citing the fallacy that numbers alone make a skyline. They do not. I'm not going to bother questioning your logic behind what you consider to be "Tacky", as this is subjective and everyone has their own opinions. That's fine. I really hope London never looks like Bangkok, Shenzhen and Guangzhou because that would be going backwards in my opinion. London already has a far more attractive skyline using the the definition that I mentioned earlier. 

London being a skyscraper city or not is your opinion, it certainly isn't fact. London for me is a skyscraper city, and it will get better and better with the number of proposals in the table. European cities have not been known for their skyscrapers, but then other than Hong Kong and Tokyo neither were Asian cities until recently. In fact I would even argue your first point, that European cities have "never" been famous for their highrises. Frankfurt is famous for this very reason. 

I hope you get over the delusion that numbers alone are what make a skyline. You really are going to miss out on some great skylines in cities all around the world if you hold onto this view.


----------



## QuantumX

But you are the one who presented the projects list and gave numbers as if we are supposed to be impressed by numbers.

This is an interesting list of cities with height in meters
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_with_most_skyscrapers


----------



## Faisal Shourov

^^ Then London should go backwards. Stop being biased towards a city just because it's got a supertall and a few highrises under construction recently. London is an ordinary city in skyline department. It has neither the quality nor the quantity to be relevant in this thread. These photos of Guangzhou are 3 years old, show me better pics of present London skyline if you can.


----------



## gehenaus

Impressive, however any city can be made to look good using quality lighting.
It is only in daylight that their true character can be judged. IMO


----------



## Core Rising

QuantumX said:


> But you are the one who presented the projects list and gave numbers as if we are supposed to be impressed by numbers.
> 
> This is an interesting list of cities with height in meters
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_with_most_skyscrapers


I gave him the list as he clearly hasn't got a clue what he is arguing against.


----------



## Core Rising

Faisal Shourov said:


> ^^ Then London should go backwards. Stop being biased towards a city just because it's got a supertall and a few highrises under construction recently. London is an ordinary city in skyline department. It has neither the quality nor the quantity to be relevant in this thread. These photos of Guangzhou are 3 years old, show me better pics of present London skyline if you can.


:nuts:

I'm not being biased towards London. You fail to read and understand anything I write. None of those photos you posted show the city skyline. They show the cityscape which is something entirely different. There is no skyline in those photos!

What you mean to say is, London is ordinary in the highrise cityscape department. And in that area I would agree with you. There isn't the density there yet. But skyline wise London is far more attractive than dosens of Asian cities with their high rise forests. 


London Skyline by corerising, on Flickr

Now that is a skyline. Know the difference.


----------



## Riley1066

Santiago Chile is a city worth watching skyline wise ... the "Sanhattan" district of the city will radically transform the skyline over the next decade or so.


----------



## hunser

QuantumX said:


> But you are the one who presented the projects list and gave numbers as if we are supposed to be impressed by numbers.
> 
> This is an interesting list of cities with height in meters
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_with_most_skyscrapers


Pity that list is outdated. I need to update the New York figures.


----------



## QuantumX

Core Rising said:


> There isn't the density there yet. But skyline wise London is far more attractive than dosens of Asian cities with their high rise forests.
> 
> Now that is a skyline. Know the difference.


I'm sorry, but I truly do not like the London skyline, and I'm being kind compared to what I've said about it privately. The Miami skyline might be boring, but there's not a single building in London that I would like to see in Miami.


----------



## wino

London skyline is decent.. comparable with other smaller Canadian and Australian skylines like Montreal, Edmonton, Perth.. etc..
but IMO, not enough for the world's top 10.. San Francisco, Singapore, Calgary and Seattle are the "better smaller skylines" that has the chance to sneak in my top 10. But I'm not sure how much projects are in line for these cities.. 


I'm surprised with Guangzhou , would be interesting to see how it would look like in 2025.


----------



## Riley1066

While many Asian and Middle Eastern cities have hugely tall skyscrapers, they always seem to be built in a vacuum. There's hardly any dialog or interchange between neighboring buildings because every tower is some architect's grand master ego-trip statement and the skylines of these cities, Shanghai and Dubai in particular, never form a cohesive feel.

Hong Kong is one of the rare exceptions to this rule though. European and North American and even some of the more aggressive Latin American skylines seem more well thought out than mainland China's or the Middle East.

Perhaps because of their white hot growth rates these cities don't really have the luxury of patience and forethought as to how their skylines look, but I think that down the road a bit they may come to regret many of the architectural decisions they made in creating the eventually unsatisfying skylines that they'll be stuck with.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Core Rising said:


> :nuts:
> 
> I'm not being biased towards London. You fail to read and understand anything I write. None of those photos you posted show the city skyline. They show the cityscape which is something entirely different. There is no skyline in those photos!
> 
> What you mean to say is, London is ordinary in the highrise cityscape department. And in that area I would agree with you. There isn't the density there yet. But skyline wise London is far more attractive than dosens of Asian cities with their high rise forests.
> 
> 
> London Skyline by corerising, on Flickr
> 
> Now that is a skyline. Know the difference.


:rofl: You seriously call this a skyline? These midget 120 meter buildings of London won't even be visible in Guangzhou. You've lost creditability by comparing Guangzhou with a 3rd-tier skyline like that of London's. 

Here are some photos of Dhaka skyline. My hometown Dhaka is pretty dense too, but I wouldn't call it a skyline and compare it with Guangzhou.

Kawran Bazar area









Banani area









Motijheel Area









Clustering up a few highries packed together doesn't make a good skyline. There has to be certain height and quality present in buildings to create an aesthetic view of skyline. And London has none of that. This is why it will not make it to the top 20 skylines by 2025.


----------



## Dmerdude

Core Rising said:


> :nuts:
> 
> I'm not being biased towards London. You fail to read and understand anything I write. None of those photos you posted show the city skyline. They show the cityscape which is something entirely different. There is no skyline in those photos!
> 
> What you mean to say is, London is ordinary in the highrise cityscape department. And in that area I would agree with you. There isn't the density there yet. But skyline wise London is far more attractive than dosens of Asian cities with their high rise forests.
> 
> 
> London Skyline by corerising, on Flickr
> 
> Now that is a skyline. Know the difference.


It is. But definitely not in top 10.


----------



## Dmerdude

wino said:


> London skyline is decent.. comparable with other smaller Canadian and Australian skylines like Montreal, Edmonton, Perth.. etc..
> but IMO, not enough for the world's top 10.. San Francisco, Singapore, Calgary and Seattle are the "better smaller skylines" that has the chance to sneak in my top 10. But I'm not sure how much projects are in line for these cities..
> 
> 
> I'm surprised with Guangzhou , would be interesting to see how it would look like in 2025.


Shenzen is also good:



big-dog said:


> Futian District
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 1788111, gaoloumi.com


----------



## NateArchibald

Since the name of the thread is Best Skylines and not Biggest Skylines...

by 2025 and 2050
1. Hong Kong
2. New York
3. Chicago

I can't even finish this list because my favorite skylines are Frankfurt, Toronto, Los Angeles, Sydney, London, Paris, etc, and I don't think they will change much.

I just think most of the buildings in cities like Shanghai, Shenzhen, Guangzhou and Dubai look like they were designed by children. Shanghai somehow manages to look 1000x more fake than Las Vegas, that is supposed to be fake.


----------



## Uaarkson

Any number of Chinese cities could make it on this list, but I think NYC is pretty much unbeatable for #1.


----------



## soup or man

This was posted on SSP a while back.



sbarn said:


> I pulled together another montage. I'm sure I missed some projects, but I tried to be as comprehensive as possible. I also used a little creative freedom on projects such as 225 West 57th Street and the Grand Central Tower. I should mention I'm working on another one for Brooklyn - coming soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original Image Source


----------



## Dmerdude

Uaarkson said:


> Any number of Chinese cities could make it on this list, but I think NYC is pretty much unbeatable for #1.


Hong Kong and Shanghai can contest NYC. This is arguable, unlike London being in top 10.

I think Hong Kong already has a better skyline. NYC has gorgeous historical buildings, but Hong Kong does have a better natural setting (mountains). It looks more futuristic too.



hkskyline said:


> By *fdxchris* from dcfever :





Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> HK23Jul11_12 by wallacefsk, on Flickr





Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Hong Kong Skyline (Hong Kong) - Anissa Prifti by Thomas Cook Belgium, on Flickr





bozenBDJ said:


> Magic Hour at Jardines Lookout by bennychun, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Victoria Harbour from Jardines Lookout, HK by bennychun, on Flickr



Hong Kong does beat NYC in numbers too
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_with_the_most_skyscrapers


----------



## wino

NateArchibald said:


> I can't even finish this list because my favorite skylines are Frankfurt, Toronto, Los Angeles, Sydney, London, Paris, etc, and I don't think they will change much.


Toronto will not be left behind. So IMO, it is and will still be part of world's top 10. 

There is an ongoing construction boom in the city (The biggest in N.America). The number of buildings could almost double in a matter of time. 
take a peak at this thread.


----------



## QuantumX

wino said:


> Toronto will not be left behind. So IMO, it is and will still be part of world's top 10.
> 
> There is an ongoing construction boom in the city (The biggest in N.America). The number of buildings could almost double in a matter of time.
> take a peak at this thread.


Toronto for the top 10 by 2025 is quite realistic. Miami could crack the top 20 on a few people's list with what's planned and the momentum we have going down here.


----------



## gehenaus

Faisal Shourov said:


> :rofl: You seriously call this a skyline? These midget 120 meter buildings of London won't even be visible in Guangzhou. You've lost creditability by comparing Guangzhou with a 3rd-tier skyline like that of London's.
> 
> Clustering up a few highries packed together doesn't make a good skyline. There has to be certain height and quality present in buildings to create an aesthetic view of skyline. And London has none of that. This is why it will not make it to the top 20 skylines by 2025.


So? If height is everything then surely 30 500m buildings in a row would be the best skyline in the world.
Of course not...
It is the contrast and interaction between buildings that make a skyline.
London is not in the top 25 for now but it could be. 
Against a silhouette with no prior knowledge who is able to determine the height of a building.


----------



## bart123

Not New york


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

My Top 30 for 2025 could probably look like this:

1. New York (10)
2. Shenzhen (9.8)
3. Shanghai (9.7)
4. Hong Kong (9.6)
5. Chicago (9.3)
6. Guangzhou (9.3)
7. Chongqing (9.2)
8. Dubai (9.1)
9. Tokyo (9.0)
10. Tianjin (9.0)
11. Bangkok (9.0)
12. Toronto (8.9)
13. Seoul (8.9)
14. Nanjing (8.9)
15. Singapore (8.9)
16. Busan (8.8)
17. Moscow (8.8)
18. Manila (8.7)
19. Kuala Lumpur (8.7)
20. Mumbai (8.7)
21. Melbourne (8.7)
22. Jakarta (8.7)
23. Panama City (8.7)
24. Abu Dhabi (8.7)
25. Beijing (8.6)
26. London (8.6)
27. Chengdu (8.6)
28. Los Angeles (8.6)
29. Qingdao (8.6)
30. Dalian (8.6)


----------



## khoojyh

Top 10 in term of awesomeness modern skyline without consider total population and total nos of high-rise building

1) HK
2) NYC
3) Shanghai
4) Dubai
5) Rio De Jeneroi
6) Toronto
7) Chongqing
8) Panama City
9) Singapore 
10) Vancouver


----------



## QuantumX

I think you have all seen this list by now. 

http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


----------



## NYCrulz

Uaarkson said:


> Any number of Chinese cities could make it on this list, but I think NYC is pretty much unbeatable for #1.


Exactly my opinion!

In fact, there's much diversity in the New York skyline, and it's gonna change dramatically in the following years.


----------



## QuantumX

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maugbiker/8658983333/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

wino said:


> London skyline is decent.. comparable with other smaller Canadian and Australian skylines like Montreal, Edmonton, Perth.. etc..
> but IMO, not enough for the world's top 10..


Yep. Exactly. London has an alright skyline, but certainly isn't deserving of a place in the top 10, and I don't see it happening by 2025 either. There are cities building just as much as London, with current skylines that already dwarf it. 

London is an amazing city... it just doesn't have a great skyline. Paris is an amazing city... it too just doesn't have a great skyline.


----------



## -Corey-

01. New York
02. Shanghai
03. Hong Kong
04. Chicago
05. Some Chinese city.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Toronto can rival any Asian city in terms of construction, and I also agree it could be among the top 10 best skylines by 2025. But here some delusional people who think London will be the best skyline after New York in 2025. That's just ludicrous :nuts:


----------



## desertpunk

Miami is exploding right now. It's hard to know how it will all turn out but if every proposed, revived or U/C new development gets completed, the skyline will be totally transformed...yet again. :cheers:



Miami by YYGomez, on Flickr


----------



## CarltonHill

Again, we have to watch out a lot of ASIAN CITIES with their current construction boom amid already having a decent, fit for top15 skylines today. Lots of them in China and Southeast Asia, + other cities in some regions of Asia.

*Shanghai*, *Shenzhen*, *Chongqing*, Nanjing, *Guangzhou*, Tianjin, Beijing, *Singapore*, Seoul, *Bangkok*, *Manila*, *Kuala Lumpur*, Jakarta, Hanoi, *Dubai*, Doha, Mumbai.

^^ cities in bold are usually seen in our top10-15 these days.


London as of this moment and even by 2025, I can't see it in the Top10 or 20.


----------



## CarltonHill

Shanghai, Shenzhen, Chongqing, Nanjing, Guangzhou, Tianjin, Beijing, Singapore, Seoul, Bangkok, Manila, Kuala Lumpur, Jakarta, Hanoi, Dubai, Doha, Mumbai, Hong Kong, Tokyo, Sydney, Melbourne, Panama City, Toronto, Chicago, New York.

^^ The Top10 on 2025 would likely be in this 25 cities.


----------



## Riley1066

I don't think Asian cities (esp in China) even have skylines, they just have a collection of disjointed buildings ... so I'd drop a couple dozen Chinese cities from consideration ... including Shenzhen and Shanghai.

And even if they did have one by some weird defintion, its too polluted to see anything most of the time anyway.

I don't count Hong Kong as China btw. Hong Kong has an amazing skyline.


----------



## BK81

Riley1066 said:


> I don't think Asian cities (esp in China) even have skylines, they just have a collection of disjointed buildings ... so I'd drop a couple dozen Chinese cities from consideration ... including Shenzhen and Shanghai.
> 
> And even if they did have one by some weird defintion, its too polluted to see anything most of the time anyway.
> 
> I don't count Hong Kong as China btw. Hong Kong has an amazing skyline.


Wow, that's like saying USA don't have any skylines because their buildings are too boxy. 

Asian skylines will probably dominate in the future as they do now.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Riley1066 said:


> I don't think Asian cities (esp in China) even have skylines, they just have a collection of disjointed buildings ... so I'd drop a couple dozen Chinese cities from consideration ... including Shenzhen and Shanghai.
> 
> And even if they did have one by some weird defintion, its too polluted to see anything most of the time anyway.
> 
> I don't count Hong Kong as China btw. Hong Kong has an amazing skyline.


I don't think North American cities have skylines, all of them are a clutter of short, old, concrete boxes built very close to each other, apart from New York and Chicago. There are not enough space between the buildings to breath air and look at the surroundings properly. The uniformity is not very pleasant to eyes hno:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Frozt said:


> Shanghai hasn't got many skyscrapers under construction, because there isn't much space. I don't think it will have one of the best skylines. Shenzhen is the fastest growing city right now and it has got a lot of potential for being the best in ten years. I think New York will remain in the top3, but Hong Kong will be out. Hong kong doesn't have any tall skyscraper U/C and many chinese cities will catch it. Also, it possible that the cities in the Pearl River area will merge and form a megacity with an amazing skyline. If Dubai wins the 2020 expo,(very possible) it will have a big boom, and probably go into the top 3. This is my top3 for 2025:
> 1-Shenzhen(Or the Pearl River city)
> 2-New York City
> 3-Dubai(If it wins the expo)


You are completely wrong talking about Shanghai like that. There is much much space even near Lujiazui. There is an ambitious project of skyline extension down to Pudong, many of the 5-storey buildings will be torn down and there will be dozens of skyscrapers.

Don't forget about the fact that shanghai is almost all tall itself so it represents a huge skyline itself.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

I really can't understand d why many have included London on the list. Along with Asian and American monsters London looks like a small low-rise village and it is definitely no match.


----------



## sk327

Faisal Shourov said:


> I don't think North American cities have skylines, all of them are a clutter of short, old, concrete boxes built very close to each other, apart from New York and Chicago. There are not enough space between the buildings to breath air and look at the surroundings properly. The uniformity is not very pleasant to eyes hno:


Give it a break. So there's "not enough space between buildings to breath air and look at the surroundings properly" in American cities and there is in all the Asian ones that you keep supporting throughout the whole thread. Have you realised that you contradict yourself? You (and others) previously mentioned how density is a factor that makes a skyline. Let me tell you something, it's not, so cut the drama. Asian cities (esp Chinese) do not and will not have the character that American and Europeans cities have no matter how many supertalls they construct. They will just all look the same, end of story.


----------



## QuantumX

desertpunk said:


> Miami is exploding right now. It's hard to know how it will all turn out but if every proposed, revived or U/C new development gets completed, the skyline will be totally transformed...yet again. :cheers:


There is no love for Miami here. See how you are just totally ignored? Miami had one of the biggest building booms in the history of this planet in the last decade. Developer greed left us with a lot of boxy fill-in, but we ended up with the 3rd largest skyline in the U.S. with the number of tall buildings over all, and the boom part 2 continues. My signature line is not hyperbole. This is happening! Developer interest here is off the scale and the market is very strong now. Taller and more interesting projects are coming down the pike. There is more going on in Miami right now development wise than in any other city in the U.S. except New York. You guys make me want to grab you by the top of the head, turn it around, and say look! 

The Miami skyline is already pretty big, but boring as was said earlier. It is about to become a lot bigger and a lot more interesting! 

http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html

^^This reference places Miami at number 23. At one point, it was even as high as 18 in the world. By 2025, it could be there again with what's on the drawing board. 


CSC_0264 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## -Corey-

desertpunk said:


> Miami is exploding right now. It's hard to know how it will all turn out but if every proposed, revived or U/C new development gets completed, the skyline will be totally transformed...yet again. :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> Miami by YYGomez, on Flickr


Too bad most of them are ugly towers.hno:


----------



## QuantumX

-Corey- said:


> Too bad most of them are ugly towers.hno:


That was in the last decade! The boom continues!


----------



## Hudson11

Miami's CBD could use some taller towers.


----------



## QuantumX

Hudson11 said:


> Miami's CBD could use some taller towers.


A mixed-use supertall at 1,010 feet is in the works for the CBD. Our height limit is 1,010 feet. An 851-feet tall condo and the 950-feet tall Banco Santander tower is in the works for the Brickell Financial District. This is what we have planned so far that will be taller than what we currently have.


----------



## Yuree

Riley1066 said:


> *I don't think Asian cities* *(esp in China) even have skylines*, they just have a collection of disjointed buildings ... so I'd drop a couple dozen Chinese cities from consideration ... including Shenzhen and Shanghai.
> 
> And even if they did have one by some weird defintion, its too polluted to see anything most of the time anyway.
> 
> I don't count Hong Kong as China btw. Hong Kong has an amazing skyline.


:wtf:


----------



## Frozt

It's true that most of the new chinese cities look a bit the same.


----------



## Labtec

sk327 said:


> Give it a break. So there's "not enough space between buildings to breath air and look at the surroundings properly" in American cities and there is in all the Asian ones that you keep supporting throughout the whole thread. Have you realised that you contradict yourself? You (and others) previously mentioned how density is a factor that makes a skyline. Let me tell you something, it's not, so cut the drama. Asian cities (esp Chinese) do not and will not have the character that American and Europeans cities have no matter how many supertalls they construct. They will just all look the same, end of story.


Narrow minded point of view. Beijing and the Forbidden city has no character? You should also try visiting Tokyo some time.


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Beijing is the city that owns 6 world cultural heritages(Forbidden city, great wall, heaven temple, Ming and Qing tombs, Zhoukoudian, summer temple.), which city has more? besides, the bird nest, water cube, CCTV, national theatre are all world-class buildings? How can you say that it has no characters? Not even including the booming constructions. Even not considering the 'characters', it can be easily recognized, 









Night of CBD by Offthewind_Lee, on Flickr

In fact, Asia has the most variable culture, history and architectures in the world. From east Asia, to southeast, to middle east, to west Asia, the difference is obvious and
rich. You can not tell one city easily from another because you are not familiar with them. 
In my opinion, the best skylines by 2025 can be at least half-dominated by Asian cities.
Hongkong, Shanghai, Tokyo, Dubai, Singapore and other booming cities, like Shenzhen, Bangkok, Abu Dhabi, Seoul, Guangzhou, Chongqing, Manila can be in.


----------



## null

Riley1066 said:


> I don't think Asian cities (esp in China) even have skylines, they just have a collection of disjointed buildings ... so I'd drop a couple dozen Chinese cities from consideration ... including Shenzhen and Shanghai.
> 
> And even if they did have one by some weird defintion, its too polluted to see anything most of the time anyway.
> 
> I don't count Hong Kong as China btw. Hong Kong has an amazing skyline.


Firestarter...hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Faisal Shourov

sk327 said:


> Give it a break. So there's "not enough space between buildings to breath air and look at the surroundings properly" in American cities and there is in all the Asian ones that you keep supporting throughout the whole thread. Have you realised that you contradict yourself? You (and others) previously mentioned how density is a factor that makes a skyline. Let me tell you something, it's not, so cut the drama. Asian cities (esp Chinese) do not and will not have the character that American and Europeans cities have no matter how many supertalls they construct. They will just all look the same, end of story.


North American and European cities look very similar. Most American skylines are full of ugly, old, concrete boxes and European skylines (?) look like medieval villages. It's funny how some people judge city skylines by their economy


----------



## little universe

@ Yuree, Labtec, GIGIGAGA, null & Faisal Shourov: 

Guys, don't feed the tunnel-visioned sick trolls! Let them self-entertaining...



​


----------



## QuantumX

Faisal Shourov said:


> North American and European cities look very similar. Most American skylines are full of ugly, old, concrete boxes and European skylines (?) look like medieval villages. It's funny how some people judge city skylines by their economy


You should visit Miami the next time you're in the U.S. Most of the skyline was built in the 21st century, and nothing over 500 feet tall was built before 1983. The longer you wait to visit, the more you will see. There is more skyline under construction even as we speak. If you think it's ugly now even though it's very new, just wait a while.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

QuantumX said:


> You should visit Miami the next time you're in the U.S. Most of the skyline was built in the 21st century, and nothing over 500 feet tall was built before 1983. The longer you wait to visit, the more you will see. There is more skyline under construction even as we speak. If you think it's ugly now even though it's very new, just wait a while.


Good to see Miami is modernizing. It needs lots of 200 meter skyscrapers and a few glass supertalls in and around the centre of CBD to take shape and look glossy at night :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX

Faisal Shourov said:


> Good to see Miami is modernizing. It needs lots of 200 meter skyscrapers and a few glass supertalls in and around the centre of CBD to take shape and look glossy at night :cheers:


All of this is on the way! Three supertalls were approved in and around the CBD. We've got that glossy look at night going already!


----------



## jonathaninATX

How about Dallas, or Houston, both cities are about to experience a huge boom. Houston will be transforming it's skyline once again.

Dallas








Dallas Skyline Panorama from East of Downtown by http://www.flickr.com/people/robgreebonphotography/

Houston








Houston Skyline by http://www.flickr.com/people/kellymary2307/


----------



## ali al-smadi

I live in Dallas, and I gotta say, it makes me proud to see it mentioned in a thread about best skylines. The skyline here look really nice, especially the new look with omni hotel. 
When you said "are about to experience a boom", what did you mean? Are there any under construction or approved skyscrapers or high rises, because I would love to see a supertall or something?


----------



## NNshenzhen

Re. couple of those trolls saying how Asian cities have no skylines, probably they never stepped out of their provincial US places - after all, huge chunk of Americans doesn't even have passports, so how would they know how things really look outside? And btw, I'm an European who has repeatedly visited most large US cities, and know New York, Chicago, SF and few others quite well.

I'll give you example of the right vantage points if you want to have a single 'skyline' view in some of those cities:

Shenzhen - crossing the Shenzhen Bay Bridge from HK, you can see the whole center as an over 20 mile long single uninterrupted skyline, nearly twice the length of the Manhattan one. The superclear weather during last 2 weeks allowed one to see as far as Macau towers on one side, and whole of Shenzhen on the other

Guangzhou - view from southwest direction coming from Foshan, or on the high speed train between North and South stations, you can see all of the central towers including those in old downtown and Zhujiang New City in one line literally... amazing...

Shanghai - go to top of Hilton hotel, exec lounge, in Huashan Lu, even though only 38th floor, you see combined Puxi and Pudong skylies as one. Other nearby buildings like Wheelock or Kerry Centre give you the same...

Nanjing - take the train from the south to the old central train station, as the train comes close towards the station and the lake, the whole centre looks like an oversized skyline over New York Central Park.

Chongqing - any view you wish.. you got basically THREE Manhattans joining at the river confluence

and more...

Yes, all of these skylines need major fixing, for instance big chunks of Shenzhen Luohu/Lowu and Guangzhou's old CBD should have their 'office commieblocks' totally demolished and replaced with art deco or post modern stuff, 3x as tall of course, if you ask me. But then, look at NYC and Chicago... lotsa fixing needed there too.


----------



## CarltonHill

BK81 said:


> Asian skylines will probably dominate in the future as they do now.


So true.

Well, probably there'll be 1 to 3 spots in the 2025 Top10 for Western and OZ cities. the rest of the top10 would come from ASIA.


okay the top10 would probably be like this one:

*1. Shanghai
2. Hong Kong*
*3. New York*
*4. Shenzhen
5. Bangkok*
*6. Chicago*
*7. Guangzhou
8. Manila
9. Dubai*
*10. Toronto*

top15

*11. Kuala Lumpur
12. Chongqing
13. Nanjing
14. Jakarta
15. Doha*

:hahano:


----------



## hunser

^ Although I love Shanghai (in fact I have it as #2 on my list), I just don't see it as #1 by 2025. The city needs more development, i.e. more supertalls. Other Chinese cities are building like crazy, yet Shanghai seems to lag behind (not talking about the countless residential highrises which are being built to accomodate the newcomers). 
But hey, it's a good sign too. As with Hong Kong, Shanghai is gradually becoming a 'mature' city. The focus is / will be more on culture, nighlife, environment, social balance etc.


----------



## gehenaus

Hmmm that Dallas skyline is great.


----------



## CarltonHill

^ Hmm. Let's see. Shanghai has a lot of iconic skyscrapers underway, most are glassy ones.


Anyway,

Europe has London, Moscow, Paris and Warsaw as their best skylines today imo. But I could see Moscow or Paris likely to overtake London in some 8-10 years.


----------



## AJIekc

Moscow top 10-15 (current №1 in europe)



VitMos said:


>


----------



## Dmerdude

CarltonHill said:


> So true.
> 
> Well, probably there'll be 1 to 3 spots in the 2025 Top10 for Western and OZ cities. the rest of the top10 would come from ASIA.
> 
> 
> okay the top10 would probably be like this one:
> 
> *1. Shanghai
> 2. Hong Kong*
> *3. New York*
> *4. Shenzhen
> 5. Bangkok*
> *6. Chicago*
> *7. Guangzhou
> 8. Manila
> 9. Dubai*
> *10. Toronto*
> 
> ...
> 
> :hahano:


I might agree with this list 

Toronto might actually beat Dubai too.


----------



## Dmerdude

AJIekc said:


> Moscow top 10-15 (current №1 in europe)


No way.


----------



## jonathaninATX

ali al-smadi said:


> I live in Dallas, and I gotta say, it makes me proud to see it mentioned in a thread about best skylines. The skyline here look really nice, especially the new look with omni hotel. When you said "are about to experience a boom", what did you mean? Are there any under construction or approved skyscrapers or high rises, because I would love to see a supertall or something?


There is a supertall skyscraper in the works for Dallas, it's called 2121 Flora and will be between 75- 80 stories tall if built, there will be several office towers breaking ground in a few months. Frost Bank Tower 22 stories will break ground in August, then we got Hall's Art Tower 16 Stories that will break ground this fall. This doesn't include what's already U/C in an around downtown Dallas. 

http://www.planbdevelopment.com/pages/flora.htm


----------



## justproject

1.new york city
2.mumbai
3.shanghai
4.london
5.Hong Kong
6.Shenzhen
7.baku
8.dubai
9.chicago
10.batumi


----------



## wino

Yeah I agree.. Asia will dominate world's skyline in 2025.
followed by North America


BTW- I'm finding Shanghai more appealing than HongKong nowadays..


----------



## QuantumX

wino said:


> Yeah I agree.. Asia will dominate world's skyline in 2025.
> followed by North America
> 
> 
> BTW- I'm finding Shanghai more appealing than HongKong nowadays..


Don't you mean Asia will continue to dominate the world's skylines? Asia is already there and will continue to stay there! Toronto, Panama City, Miami, and Mexico City will gain a lot more ground along with New York, but the economics are different in North America.

http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


----------



## CarltonHill

In some ways, I think Seattle has a place in the 2025 top15. If they'll build at least 10 glassy skyscrapers.

Seattle today:


















^^ setting-wise, it's perfect!


----------



## CarltonHill

The colorful Doha will somehow land in the 2025 top15 too. I can see the potential.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

wino said:


> BTW- I'm finding Shanghai more appealing than HongKong nowadays..


Not surprising, Shanghai has expanded a lot over the past 5 years and built many gorgeous skyscrapers. Specially the lighting of Lujiazui skyline at night is the best and most iconic imo. Very eye catching.

However people just see the Lujiazui skyline and say Shanghai skyline is small. Actually, Shanghai skyline is much, much bigger than that. In fact, with proper illumination Puxi skyline can be as much as iconic as Lujiazui at night. It already look terrific in day


----------



## wino

CarltonHill said:


> In some ways, I think Seattle has a place in the 2025 top15. If they'll build at least 10 glassy skyscrapers.


Seattle is always in my list of favorites despite the size along with San Francisco.



QuantumX said:


> Don't you mean Asia will continue to dominate the world's skylines? Asia is already there and will continue to stay there! Toronto, Panama City, Miami, and Mexico City will gain a lot more ground along with New York, but the economics are different in North America.
> [/url]


I see your point regarding Asia's dominance.

Right now I'm not really impressed with Miami, but as I heard, constructions are busy in the city. So we'll see..


----------



## Core Rising

Asian cities absolutely do not dominate the list of best skylines. I really can't say this enough.

Quality over Quantity. You could have a thousand apartment blocks over 150m, but unless there is drama and individual brilliance of design I would always rank much smaller skylines higher in terms of being best.

I absolutely agree that Seattle has a place at the top table of Best skylines. 

And again, I never said London is in the top 10 in the world, or even will be in the top 10 in 2025. I am simply defending the idea that just because other cities around the world dwarf London in terms of numbers, does not automatically mean they are have better skylines because of that fact alone. London has a number of buildings of individual brilliance which Miami any city would be lucky to have.

London does need more buildings to build up its skyline, but that is because the city is vast. It does however have height variance and drama that other cities Miami with larger skylines sometimes lack. I do hope that with all of the projects currently proposed in London, it does not lose this. 

It might also interest some of you that London has more buildings built and proposed over 150m than Toronto has currently built. By 2025 im sure Toronto will still be miles ahead as it has its own construction boom going on, but I thought I would share that little fact to demonstrate just how much London's skyline is set to change.


----------



## NNshenzhen

Mmm, true that many of these Chinese cities have thousands of ~100 m apartment blocks, but these are never covered anyway on this forum. We focus (mostly) on the supertalls, then on the 200m+ skyscrapers, and just one Shenzhen has more of those done or under way than whole Europe incl UK.

Secondly, these apartment blocks are usually in better shape and livelier than any Western public housing developments, with 24 hour shopping and related activities at bottom 2 - 3 floors, so whole streets have that 'super shopping boulevard' appearance. Of course, the locals' hygiene and other related traditions leave a lot to be desired, but look, so do many areas of London where good old Brits are no more to be found, isn't it?

Third, other skylines like Kuala Lumpur or Singapore have very good quality apartment towers, done by world's top architects, that nicely complement their office buildings and are in no way inferior to the best on the western hemisphere..

As for London, yea I do agree - in fact it doesn't need any skyline to prove its worth, in particular that self-governed Square Mile of bankers: anyone researching US Fed ownership would know that it is still controlled in a big chunk by London banking families... and who controls the money, controls the wars and everything else - so much for real US independence after 1776 huh, not to mention the financing backgrounds of murderous Bolsheviks against Russia, or both world wars etc.



Core Rising said:


> Asian cities absolutely do not dominate the list of best skylines. I really can't say this enough.
> 
> Quality over Quantity. You could have a thousand apartment blocks over 150m, but unless there is drama and individual brilliance of design I would always rank much smaller skylines higher in terms of being best.
> 
> I absolutely agree that Seattle has a place at the top table of Best skylines.
> 
> And again, I never said London is in the top 10 in the world, or even will be in the top 10 in 2025. I am simply defending the idea that just because other cities around the world dwarf London in terms of numbers, does not automatically mean they are have better skylines because of that fact alone. London has a number of buildings of individual brilliance which Miami any city would be lucky to have.
> 
> London does need more buildings to build up its skyline, but that is because the city is vast. It does however have height variance and drama that other cities Miami with larger skylines sometimes lack. I do hope that with all of the projects currently proposed in London, it does not lose this.
> 
> It might also interest some of you that London has more buildings built and proposed over 150m than Toronto has currently built. By 2025 im sure Toronto will still be miles ahead as it has its own construction boom going on, but I thought I would share that little fact to demonstrate just how much London's skyline is set to change.


----------



## Yellow Fever

My pick would be Shanghai.


----------



## wino

^^ DITTO


----------



## DZH22

I'm going to ignore the obvious ones (NYC, Shanghai, Hong Kong, Shenzhen, etc) and just discuss some of the cities that I believe are the "darkhorses" to be Top 10 by 2025.

Moscow: In my opinion, this is the best skyline in Europe, and is poised to grip that title even tighter as the IBC continues to grow both out and up. It is developing one of the best supertall clusters in the world, with many uniquely high-quality buildings being added to it. May not have the pure numbers of some of the other cities, but it's vast, stylish, and pretty damn tall.

Melbourne: Poised to be far and away Australia's best skyline in the coming years. Doesn't have the overall height of some of the other cities, but has great bones, with many new tall high-quality towers currently U/C and new proposals added all the time. 

Mumbai: This WILL have both the quantity and height to be top 10, but right now I think the quality of buildings is just terrible. That's why it's a darkhorse and not a sure thing.

Tianjin: Currently pretty far behind many of its Chinese brethren, Tianjin is undertaking one of the most ambitious building projects in the world. It is going to have tons of height and multiple clusters, but may be too decentralized and lack the pure cohesiveness of a top 10 skyline.

Beijing: Unlike Tianjin, this skyline is very centralized and most of the tall buildings are built near each other. Doesn't have enough volume at the moment, but that could change.

Seoul: A vast cityscape with plenty of density, and height is finally coming. Will it be enough?

Panama City: This city is actually building up at approximately the same rate as Toronto, but largely gets ignored. I'm not sure if it can keep up the pace, and it needs a shot in the arm in terms of both height and quality. But I wouldn't rule it out completely.

Manila: Reminds me of Miami on super-steroids. Kind of floating under the radar. A few high quality supertalls could start tying together the massive amount of buildup.

Jakarta: Same as Manila, but has more ground to cover.

Riyadh: Don't think it will get there, but have you SEEN that new business center? Incredible amount of construction.

Busan: Amazingly futuristic skyline going on, but will it be built at the pace to keep up with many of the Chinese cities?

The rest of the cities that I believe have the "inside track" over the cities I just mentioned include: Guangzhou, Tokyo, Toronto, KL, Chongqing, Chicago, Dubai.

The cities that are basically there now but I think will have trouble holding their spots include: Singapore (height limit hurts), Bangkok (lacks the "it" factor and needs true standout towers), and Sydney (only mentioning because it's going from historical best in Australia to afterthought unless they lift that height limit, but honestly it isn't really "there" now, it's just going to fall further).

No South American or African cities have a chance to make the list. No new US cities outside NYC/Chicago have a chance to crack it either. I think the Asian skylines are going to dominate going forward, and the only city outside Asia that can possibly compete for the top spot will be NYC.

That's my 2 cents (or 20 bucks, or whatever).


----------



## Highcliff

Yellow Fever said:


> My pick would be Shanghai.


shanghai....:master::master::master::cheers::cheers::cheers2::cheers2:


----------



## Caravaggio

Hong Kong/Kowloon


----------



## NNshenzhen

My take...

Moscow - yes, if stable Putin-esque government continues with all the income it brings, even the Russia Tower would be brought back... so by 2025 likely at least 1 megatall and another 6 - 7 supertalls on top of what they have on going now.


Melbourne - if a combination of Katsalidis lego boxes and conservative govt with low height limits continues, Melbourne would become just another artificially constrained Sydney,, where one has to go to Parramatta to just get a supertall.

Seoul - in essence, 3 (or more) disjointed skylines: Gangnam, old centre and Yeouido are that far apart. But if each has a nice cluster of supertalls, and one or two megatalls actually realised, not just talked about in one of them, we're talking Top 10.

Singapore - 20+ years of height limit, which rumours say was imposed purely due to selfishness of the OUB founder Lien Ying Chow to ensure his edifice stays the tallest, effectively killed off what should have been Asia's No 2 skyline. Add to it conservative 'sea of boxes' approach by greedy developers, instead of sea of spires like what Lower Manhattan was in '30s which would have suited Raffles Place well, and what was my hometown for the past two decades won't fare that good even against KL, not to mention Chinese cities.

Manila and Jakarta: both have seismic issues as well as too low GNP per capita; my opinion is Manila has a chance but beyond 2025, needs closer joining of its skylines plus more supertalls.

Kuala Lumpur - out of nothing 20 years ago, one of Asia's top skylines: once Merdeka is up, the nearby Plaza Rakyat will also finish off its original supertall, plus of course many others on going. By 2025, at least 1 megatall and 10 supertalls, so not bad at all...

Guangzhou - good chance at top 10, the Baietan megatall could be up by then, as well as that other CBD, not to mention what it already has...



DZH22 said:


> I'm going to ignore the obvious ones (NYC, Shanghai, Hong Kong, Shenzhen, etc) and just discuss some of the cities that I believe are the "darkhorses" to be Top 10 by 2025.
> 
> Moscow: In my opinion, this is the best skyline in Europe, and is poised to grip that title even tighter as the IBC continues to grow both out and up. It is developing one of the best supertall clusters in the world, with many uniquely high-quality buildings being added to it. May not have the pure numbers of some of the other cities, but it's vast, stylish, and pretty damn tall.
> 
> Melbourne: Poised to be far and away Australia's best skyline in the coming years. Doesn't have the overall height of some of the other cities, but has great bones, with many new tall high-quality towers currently U/C and new proposals added all the time.
> 
> Mumbai: This WILL have both the quantity and height to be top 10, but right now I think the quality of buildings is just terrible. That's why it's a darkhorse and not a sure thing.
> 
> Tianjin: Currently pretty far behind many of its Chinese brethren, Tianjin is undertaking one of the most ambitious building projects in the world. It is going to have tons of height and multiple clusters, but may be too decentralized and lack the pure cohesiveness of a top 10 skyline.
> 
> Beijing: Unlike Tianjin, this skyline is very centralized and most of the tall buildings are built near each other. Doesn't have enough volume at the moment, but that could change.
> 
> Seoul: A vast cityscape with plenty of density, and height is finally coming. Will it be enough?
> 
> Panama City: This city is actually building up at approximately the same rate as Toronto, but largely gets ignored. I'm not sure if it can keep up the pace, and it needs a shot in the arm in terms of both height and quality. But I wouldn't rule it out completely.
> 
> Manila: Reminds me of Miami on super-steroids. Kind of floating under the radar. A few high quality supertalls could start tying together the massive amount of buildup.
> 
> Jakarta: Same as Manila, but has more ground to cover.
> 
> Riyadh: Don't think it will get there, but have you SEEN that new business center? Incredible amount of construction.
> 
> Busan: Amazingly futuristic skyline going on, but will it be built at the pace to keep up with many of the Chinese cities?
> 
> The rest of the cities that I believe have the "inside track" over the cities I just mentioned include: Guangzhou, Tokyo, Toronto, KL, Chongqing, Chicago, Dubai.
> 
> The cities that are basically there now but I think will have trouble holding their spots include: Singapore (height limit hurts), Bangkok (lacks the "it" factor and needs true standout towers), and Sydney (only mentioning because it's going from historical best in Australia to afterthought unless they lift that height limit, but honestly it isn't really "there" now, it's just going to fall further).
> 
> No South American or African cities have a chance to make the list. No new US cities outside NYC/Chicago have a chance to crack it either. I think the Asian skylines are going to dominate going forward, and the only city outside Asia that can possibly compete for the top spot will be NYC.
> 
> That's my 2 cents (or 20 bucks, or whatever).


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

A potential outside chance at being one of the better skyline's by 2025. Possible top 25. Still wouldn't be bad, given its pop. The Gold Coast









http://www.flickr.com/photos/blaskphotos/9137319524/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blaskphotos/9137320618/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> I'm sorry, but I think it's hideous.


I wouldn't go as far as to call it hideous, but it is starting to look like a kitschy theme park. A giant cheese grater, walkie talkie, *****, ferris wheel, etc. All they need now is to paint the roof of O2 in yellow and blue stripes and they'll have their giant big top. The circus will be complete.

It screams of some new kid desperate for recognition. A few novelty buildings here and there is fine, but when every second tall building looks like that the result is a jumbled mess. I'm hoping there will be a move to more elegant, timeless designs in London after the skyscraper novelty wears off.

I do love the Shard. That's a keeper.


----------



## hunser

NOVO ECIJANO said:


> European cities are hungry for recognition and this is the reason why they start building skyscrapers but its difficult for them to catch up as there are other emerging cities that build taller and more density though i believe when it comes to aesthetic they have the advantage.


Sure, sure ... cities like London, Paris, Madrid, Berlin etc. need recognition. I mean, they are totally unknown and negligible on a world-wide scale right? 
Sorry man, but I don't know if you being serious or not. :doh:


----------



## DZH22

NOVO ECIJANO said:


> European cities are hungry for recognition and this is the reason why they start building skyscrapers but its difficult for them to catch up as there are other emerging cities that build taller and more density though i believe when it comes to aesthetic they have the advantage.


It's not about being hungry for recognition. It's about their density and spacial constraints making it more economical and sensible for them to build taller in order to grow.

Clearly, London, Paris, etc are much more recognized cities than, say, Shenzhen and Guangzhou. Remember, in terms of our skyscraper knowledge, every single person on this site is an anomaly from the general population.


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

DZH22 said:


> It's not about being hungry for recognition. It's about their density and spacial constraints making it more economical and sensible for them to build taller in order to grow.
> 
> Clearly, London, Paris, etc are much more recognized cities than, say, Shenzhen and Guangzhou. Remember, in terms of our skyscraper knowledge, every single person on this site is an anomaly from the general population.


Accept it,There are more views,discussions and photos posted even by non Chinese in Shenzhen and Guangzhou threads than in European cities threads.European cities are recognized for other things but not skyline.


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

hunser said:


> Sure, sure ... cities like London, Paris, Madrid, Berlin etc. need recognition. I mean, they are totally unknown and negligible on a world-wide scale right?
> Sorry man, but I don't know if you being serious or not. :doh:


Sorry,if you are offended.I'm referring to skyline and nothing else.


----------



## DZH22

NOVO ECIJANO said:


> Accept it,There are more views,discussions and photos posted even by non Chinese in Shenzhen and Guangzhou threads than in European cities threads.European cities are recognized for other things but not skyline.


Accept it, just because Shenzhen and Guangzhou have way better skylines (and obviously they do, no contest), it doesn't make them more well known. Unless somebody is either from China, or one of the 729,765 members on this site, they have most likely never even heard of either of these cities. 

London and Paris have more recognizable skylines because they have more recognizable landmarks in their skylines (Eiffel Tower, Big Ben, etc). By 2025, when Shenzhen has 20 supertalls and Guangzhou has the best supertall cluster in the world, London and Paris will STILL be more recognizable to the average person. However, I'm sure Guangzhou and Shenzhen will have gained at least SOME mainstream recognition that they don't currently have today. 

Basing your entire argument off the amount of photos posted in a skyscraper forum is a little bit cuckoo, to say the least.


----------



## 7rani

Paris and London are two of the most known world's capitals, they are classified in the same category of NYC and Tokyo, even with less dense skylines.


----------



## garddemmet

for the luv of gawd, this thread isn't about which city is the most well known :bash:


----------



## Yuree

garddemmet said:


> for the luv of gawd, this thread isn't about which city is the most well known :bash:


You have a point :naughty: Thread Title: *Best Skylines by 2025*


----------



## Cho oyo

1，Chongqing's river not clear because there are many mud from upsteam,but before 2020,after many reservoir build in upsteam,it will be very clear as in Three Gorges reservoir now,except summer because in summer reservoir need flood discharge

2,Now downsteam of Three Gorges reservoir the Yangtse River have clear except in summer,because all mud deposit in reservoir,but Chongqing located upsteam of Three Gorges reservoir,so it must wait 4-6 years when Jinshajiang reservoir completed



Faisal Shourov said:


> Despite the pollution, Chongqing's skyline as a whole can rival any top global skyline.
> 
> Here are some more Chongqing skyline photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With proper cleaning and some LED lighting at the streets, Chongqing skyline can easily become world class. The skyline looks quite dark at night compared to major Chinese cities, so street illumination is a must


----------



## Birmingham

I don't think London will have the best skyline, but those dismissing it as a "village" are just trolling. 

Also - the idea of Moscow becoming the best skyline in Europe are often by those who are pretty ill informed as despite what they see, Moscow has very few other towers planned. They have tried to create a CBD with numerous major towers but once these are constructed the city will be dry of any real major high-rise projects. 

After the usual candidates, NYC, HK, Singapore, Shanghai, Beijing etc Mine for the future are Toronto, Miami, London, Melbourne, Shenzen to look out for as asthetically they are streets above the majority.


----------



## Uaarkson

Chongqing is China's sleeper skyline. Cities like Guanghzhou and Shenzen can't compete with that dynamic topography and urban layout. :2cents:


----------



## ZZ-II

until 2025 most of the chinese skylines will change dramatic.


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

Miami needs to have the biggest skyline in 2025.


----------



## skyperu34

By that time and without specific order, these would be the best skylines in my opinion:

New York City
Dubai
Shanghai
Hong Kong
Panama City
Sao Paulo
Chicago
Guangzhou
Shenzhen
Kuwait


----------



## amgonzal

I wouldn't count Toronto out. The city with most high-rises under construction in the western hemisphere.


----------



## Mojeda101

Los Angeles is going to have a new tallest soon. Several projects are imminent to groundbreaking with a decent height to impact the immediate skyline and would be iconic in their own way. Not saying it would be the best by 2025, but it'll certainly look different than what it currently is.


----------



## GIGIGAGA

My list:
Shanghai
Newyork
Shenzhen
Dubai
Hongkong
Chongqing
Guangzhou
Chicago
Bangkok
Beijing
Tokyo
Wuhan
Moscow
Tianjin
London
Paris
Toronto
Suzhou
Mumbai
Seoul
Seatle
San Fransisco
Nanjing


----------



## Puppetgeneral

Some of old cities like NYC, Tokyo, Hongkong will remain on the list but eventually ESP by 2025 lots of Chinese cities on the list like Guangzhou Shenzhen Tianjin and Chongqing.. But cities like San Francisco, London Paris and Seattle will still be recognizable.


----------



## 808 state

*MANILA*








by Yasmin





















































by Tronezone=Manila



anak_mm said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/biboymartinez/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7881320646/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/erickph/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Shazzam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonicdao/





























by crossboneka



























credits to the owners


----------



## chennaisky

My list:
Dubai
Mumbai
Tianjin 
Guangzhou 
NYC 
Toronto 
Singapore 
KL
Noida
Bangkok


----------



## isaidso

I had to Google 'Noida'. So is that a quickly growing area on the outskirts of New Delhi?


----------



## Gordion

Istanbul has four different skyline area's...

Asian side Istanbul, Ataşehir










European side Istanbul, Levent










European side Istanbul, Maslak


----------



## chennaisky

isaidso said:


> I had to Google 'Noida'. So is that a quickly growing area on the outskirts of New Delhi?


Yes. A few supertalls have been proposed there. More than a dozen skyscrapers. And a lot of highrises.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Interesting! I've never heard of that city too! Do you have any source for us?


----------



## chennaisky

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Interesting! I've never heard of that city too! Do you have any source for us?


You can check out the projects in Noida at

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1230

Here are the supertall U/C and proposed.

Wave City Center 400 m+
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1453068











Source: Deekshith

Sikka Dream Heights 300 m +




IU said:


> CP Kukreja architects are the ones who designed it. Couple new renders from their site:
> 
> close-up of the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> entrance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They confirm that this will be a supertall - "_A world class, iconic skyscraper touching 1000 ft in height_".





Supernova Spira 300 m

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1461466




deekshith said:


> Supernova from supertech, the first supertall tower in north India :cheers:
> Architect: Benoy, London
> 
> Website: Supernova
> 
> Detailed pdf: http://www.supertechsupernova.co.in/Supertech-Supernova-Brochure.pdf
> 
> Renders of this project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iconic 80floor tower is called spira.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with spira some more smaller towers will be there in this project.
> 
> Nova.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora.
> 
> 
> 
> Astralis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Site plan.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Thanks, quite impressive I must say!
So Noida is going to become the new main business centre in the New Delhi metro area?


----------



## chennaisky

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Thanks, quite impressive I must say!
> So Noida is going to become the new main business centre in the New Delhi metro area?


Yes but there are a few other cities like Gurgaon which are competing for the title.


----------



## isaidso

Thanks for those posts. Looks great, and nice to see metro Delhi developing that way.


----------



## Master of Disguise

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Thanks, quite impressive I must say!
> So Noida is going to become the new main business centre in the New Delhi metro area?


Gurgaon will be having that title..Noida is awesome ...but Gurgaon is hell yeah....


----------



## hunser

*NEW YORK* as of now ... (supertalls only):

*Completed:*
1. Empire State Building, 1250ft (381m) [1,454ft (443m) when counting the spire]
2. Bank of America Tower, 1200ft (366m)
3. Conde Nast Building, 1118ft (341m) [when counting the spire]
4. Chrysler Building, 1046ft (319m)
5. New York Times Tower, 1046ft (319m)


*Under construction:*
1. One World Trade Center, 1787ft (545m) [topped out]
2. 432 Park Avenue, 1398ft (426m)
3. Three World Trade Center, 1155ft (352m) 
4. One57, 1005ft (306m) [topped out]
5. 4WTC, 977ft (298m) [topped out]


*On hold:*
1. Two World Trade Center, 1349ft (411m)


*In preparation:* 
1. 225W57th, 1550ft+ (472m+), [likely to exceed 1650ft (500m)]
2. Hudson Yards North Tower, 1337ft (408m)
3. Tower Verre, 1050ft (320m)


*Approved:*
1. One Manhattan West, 1216ft (371m)
2. The Girasole, 1060ft (323m)
3. 80 South Street, 1018ft (310m)
4. 107W57th, 1000ft+ (305m+)


*Proposed:*
1. 15 Penn Plaza, 1216ft (371m)
2. 34th & 10th, 1000ft+ (305m+)
3. 34th & 8th, 1000ft+ (305m+)
4. 138 East 50th Sreet, 1000ft+ (305m+)
5. 1 Vanderbilt, 1000ft+ (305m+)

For more info see my sig.


----------



## DZH22

hunser said:


> *Completed:*
> 1. Empire State Building, 1250ft (381m) [1,454ft (443m) when counting the spire]
> 2. Bank of America Tower, 1200ft (366m)
> 3. Conde Nast Building, 1118ft (341m) [when counting the spire]
> 4. Chrysler Building, 1046ft (319m)
> 5. New York Times Tower, 1046ft (319m)


I'm going to come out and say it. The New York Times Tower is the most BS supertall in the history of supertalls. Isn't it literally 746' to the roof, with a 300' thin stick spire that somehow counts? In fact, when you truly think about, 4 out of the 5 buildings listed here cheat to break 300m/1000'. At least Chrysler is a legitimate continuation of the design. Then you get a building like BOA, which is considered taller than the John Hancock in Chicago despite actually being 200' shorter to the roof, and 300' shorter to the tip. 

At least the new supertalls are legitimate. They way I see it with these stick spires, is if you put them on the ground it wouldn't be called a building, so why should it count towards the height when you stick it on top? It would be like raising your hand and measuring yourself to the top of your fingertip. "Oh I'm over 7 feet tall now" uhhhhhhhh, no. :bash:


----------



## Faisal Shourov

After 12 years, Shenzhen will definitely have the biggest and tallest skyline in the world (based on average height). It's already enormous

This photo is 2 years old btw. Just imagine how Shenzhen will look after a decade :O


----------



## Birmingham

I love Shenzhens skyline but as with all Chinese cities they are building cracking towers amongst so much dross. 

For every decent tower there are 3 or 4 absolutely shocking constructions which wouldn't even be considered by many planning councils in the Western World. 

Magnitude "YES" - beyond the shit "YES" - with the shit "MEDIOCRE"

From the top of Shanghai Tower - It's amazing the differences of scale and wealth in such close proximity that's why the likes of NYC, Toronto, Chicago, Hong Kong and in the future London, Miami etc will have an advantage over these generic skylines.


----------



## hunser

DZH22 said:


> I'm going to come out and say it. The New York Times Tower is the most BS supertall in the history of supertalls. Isn't it literally 746' to the roof, with a 300' thin stick spire that somehow counts? In fact, when you truly think about, 4 out of the 5 buildings listed here cheat to break 300m/1000'. At least Chrysler is a legitimate continuation of the design. Then you get a building like BOA, which is considered taller than the John Hancock in Chicago despite actually being 200' shorter to the roof, and 300' shorter to the tip.
> 
> At least the new supertalls are legitimate. They way I see it with these stick spires, is if you put them on the ground it wouldn't be called a building, so why should it count towards the height when you stick it on top? It would be like raising your hand and measuring yourself to the top of your fingertip. "Oh I'm over 7 feet tall now" uhhhhhhhh, no. :bash:


I know what you mean, the NYTT really shouldn't be counted. Chrysler and BofA are ok. Btw there a lot of cheaters out ther, f.e. the Shimao International Plaza in Shanghai: 246m roof / 333m antenna. This building counts as a supertall too.


----------



## Archaean

Birmingham said:


> I love Shenzhens skyline but as with all Chinese cities they are building cracking towers amongst so much dross.
> 
> For every decent tower there are 3 or 4 absolutely shocking constructions which wouldn't even be considered by many planning councils in the Western World.
> 
> Magnitude "YES" - beyond the shit "YES" - with the shit "MEDIOCRE"
> 
> From the top of Shanghai Tower - It's amazing the differences of scale and wealth in such close proximity that's why the likes of NYC, Toronto, Chicago, Hong Kong and in the future London, Miami etc will have an advantage over these generic skylines.


Lots of third world housing stock in Shanghai still...


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Archaean said:


> Lots of third world housing stock in Shanghai still...


China is a third world country, not curious of that.
But if you contract pudong area of 2013 with that of 1997, you will be amazed by the change. :cheers:


----------



## CarltonHill

I have to remind everyone that imo, the probable top10 skylines on 2025 will mainly come from ASIA, with only 3 from the west (being nyc, toronto and chicago).

That's all.


----------



## Archaean

You have to remind everyone of your opinion? Why is that? And no one says Pudong hasnt changed. Many nice buildings have been built there in the past 15 years. That doesnt change the fact that an even larger amount of low quality housing projects has been built there too, detracting from the appearance of the skyline.


----------



## wino

Lol

London fans just wouldn't give up. admirable.
but Sorry, for me, still.. not even in the top 20.. even in 2025.


----------



## vfG

Despite the efforts of Shenzen of building thousands and thousands of skyscrapers, I prefer London skyline ... quality is not quantity in my world ... 

London is UNIQUE and recognizable at the first look :










This city could on of theses new spread asians skyline ... 









In comparison oothers asians skylines are much more recognizable and has better quality buildings :

Singapore









Yokohama 









But also HK, GZ or CQ


----------



## isaidso

Birmingham said:


> I have no obligation to support any city, but your responses do seem to be said with a bit of a chip on it's shoulder.
> 
> I remember when London first started building tall - everyone was loving it. Now skyscrapers are being planned and built left, right and center it seems people are starting to go ... "whooaaa, this isn't right" in a form of frantic jealousy that London, might ... just might become a power house in terms of skyline form.
> 
> Now, London will never achieve density like Shenzhen, but asthetically, having the likes of St Pauls Cathedral, Millennium Dome, London Eye, Hundreds of church spires amongst the likes of The Shard, Swiss Re etc will be alot more interesting to look at then the majority of skylines across the world.


Chip on a shoulder would require the emergence of a rival. When it comes to skylines, Europe isn't even on the radar of most north Americans. We look to our own cities and to Asia. It's nice to see skyscrapers being built in London, but let's get real here. London's got a very very long way to go.

Btw, if I had a chip on my shoulder I'd resent the big skylines sprouting up in Asia, but I don't. Shanghai, Hong Kong, Manila, Bangkok, Guangzhou, Mumbai, Dubai, Tokyo, etc. They're all wonderful. Your 'chip on your shoulder' argument is groundless, insulting, and you're really reaching there. The dismissal of London as a big skyline city is for the simple reason that it doesn't have one.


----------



## isaidso

LondonFox said:


> I wouldn't look too far into it isaidso has a huge colonial chip on his shoulder about the UK.


So if anyone dismisses some absurdity coming out of the UK, it's because they have some colonial chip on their shoulder? And America is now a colony in your mind? Well it's clear what you're all about.


----------



## isaidso

Birmingham said:


> Indeed it is the best city in the world when it comes to balancing old with new.


Come on now. It's that sort of language that's just going to make people's eyes roll. Can you not say that London has done a successful job marrying old with new? Why is it always, we're the best, we're #1, etc. Just a few days ago, it was another person proclaiming that Britain invented the hipster (not sure why you'd want to claim that). It gets a little tiring, tbh.


----------



## isaidso

Yuree said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth :cheers:
> 
> The London army is here :lol:


London army is a good word for it. They certainly get their knickers in a knot at the mere suggestion that they're not #1 in something.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

opcorn:

We all know that people have completely different personal measurements for judging a skyline.
Also, most of the forumers who bring their 'arguments' here, appear to be some kind of biased in regards of London's skyline, in either directions.

In my opinion London does have one of the best (if not the very best) skylines of Europe at the moment and also a quite promising future. This is, however, surely not enough to be one of the best skylines in the world, also not by 2025. For me it currently ranks at around #30 worldwide and is likely to climb up to ~ the 25th spot in 2025. There is a lot of competition, but I believe London to stay one of the very few Western cities that will not lose ground in the near future.


----------



## isaidso

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> In my opinion London does have one of the best (if not the very best) skylines of Europe at the moment and also a quite promising future. This is, however, surely not enough to be one of the best skylines in the world, also not by 2025. For me it currently ranks at around #30 worldwide and is likely to climb up to ~ the 25th spot in 2025. There is a lot of competition, but I believe London to stay one of the very few Western cities that will not lose ground in the near future.


I agree with all of that.


----------



## null

isaidso said:


> London army is a good word for it. They certainly get their knickers in a knot at the mere suggestion that they're not #1 in something.


I guess this thread should be locked for a while...:nuts:


----------



## Birmingham

Joseph Gomes said:


> Show us some photos then. Your words can't be taken for granted, it might be all lies. By the way, are most those 'luxurious' apartments over 10 stories tall? If not, then referring to those lowrise buildings is irrelevant here at skyscrapercity.


What words can't be taken for granted? Please explain. I'd love to know what the hell you are talking about. 





> The way you spoke earlier, I assumed London already had hundreds of tall luxarious apartments?
> 
> *Photos please*


The way I spoke earlier? Please could you expand on this? As far as I can see I clearly mentioned that London is now constructing lots of high spec high-rises which will have a significant effect on how it's skyline topography will look over the next decade. Those mixed with the crop of what it already has plus the church spires, monuments, stadiums etc which all have an impact on the skyline will undoubtedly give it a much more pleasing and asthetic skyline then "many" of other world cities. (not all) - the question posed in this thread is what will be "SOME" of the best skylines by 2025. Not what will be the best. It seems others aren't allowed to have a different opinion for some unknown reason. - In response to your quote - Where did I even say London has hundreds of luxurious highrise apartments?? It does - but I never even said it. This is what happens when people create a debate and argue posting trollish comments without even knowing what they are talking about. They end up making shit up to try and prove a point which has no relevance to anything anyone has previously said. hno:


----------



## Birmingham

What I find quite ironic also is that this thread clearly relates to the FUTURE. 

All you guys seem to have a very dismissive view on imagination and creativity. 

You all seem to think that those with the density at the moment will remain the Worlds Best completely over-looking cities which aren't traditionally highrise now constructing taller. 

Its normally these cities that produce significantly better cityscapes due to strict planning obligations and sightlines then the monsterous cities without these. 

Isaidso - You cannot even deny your affiliation with "chip on shoulder" routine when it comes to London. You stink of it. And yes - London is the best city in the world when it comes to mixing architectural styles. Not only does it have more types than any other city (Edwardian, Georgian, Victorian, Tudor, Modern, Neo-Gothic) etc etc but it also adapts to the new more than any historical city in the world. You cant even deny this surely? If you do it's just another sign of your ridiculously childish attitude to London. I am not even from London so I think my opinion is just as valid as anyone elses so the I find it utterly pathetic people say "London mafia" etc etc which is not only patronising but fucking immature to say the least.


----------



## LondonFox

Joseph Gomes said:


> Man, I hear all the rant about London's mind blowing architecture...can you please provide us with a photo of London's high quality 100 meter tall residential buildings? I would like to know if London really has so many 'quality' apartments as it claims, or all of those talks are nothing but bluff.
> 
> Do me a favour, don't show me photos of 3-10 storied buildings. I want high quality photos of tall apartments (this is skyscrapercity, folks)
> 
> Photos please, anyone?





If you have a spare week.... because that's how long it would take to brush the surface....

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105951705#post105951705


----------



## Faisal Shourov

vfG said:


> Despite the efforts of Shenzen of building thousands and thousands of skyscrapers, I prefer London skyline ... quality is not quantity in my world ...
> 
> London is UNIQUE and recognizable at the first look :


Thanks for the HUGE photo, but where is the skyline? If this is your so called skyline, then there are 100 better skylines in the world at the moment. Big Ben is famous, but this structure alone can't create a skyline.


----------



## LondonFox

That picture is also about 7 years old.


----------



## Joseph Gomes

LondonFox said:


> If you have a spare week.... because that's how long it would take to brush the surface....


Sorry, I don't have a spare week. If you've got photos in your hand, post them right away. Please meet the criteria which was mentioned earlier, I want photos of luxarious highrise apartments of London (over 10 storied tall). Lets see how many you can muster. If those apartment are built close to each other, it should form a cityscape. This hype about high quality highrise apartments of London has been nothing but fruitless talk. If there are building under construction, you may post them as well.


----------



## LondonFox

Joseph Gomes said:


> Sorry, I don't have a spare week. If you've got photos in your hand, post them right away. Please meet the criteria which was mentioned earlier, I want photos of luxarious highrise apartments of London (over 10 storied tall). Lets see how many you can muster. If those apartment are built close to each other, it should form a cityscape. This hype about high quality highrise apartments of London has been nothing but fruitless talk. If there are building under construction, you may post them as well.




I'm not your personal assistant... you want pictures.. you search for them.


----------



## Birmingham

Faisal Shourov said:


> You need to learn some manners, dude. Don't you have freedom of speech in your country? If you don't have anything useful or relevant to provide him with, then you can politely turn him down. Why lose your temper? hno:


Manners?? Being controlling and dominant like he was deserves no manners. And yes, we do. We created modern democracy so don't patronise. I lost my temper because you and him are both as bad as one another, failing to actually listen to anything anybody says. What is the point of having a debate if you're going to constantly over look informative replies to be completely ignorant??? Infact what is the point of you two even being ona forum like this if you have ZERO knowledge of construction?? Is it to get kicks from being internet trolls?? Get a grip. And if you still don't want to answer specific questions but you want to answer hes question which seems to been plucked from thin air in relation to imaginary posts nobody has even posted then here you go.


----------



## LondonFox

Good for a start... you're missing quite a few though mate


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Birmingham said:


> Manners?? Being controlling and dominant like he was deserves no manners. And yes, we do. We created modern democracy so don't patronise. I lost my temper because you and him are both as bad as one another, failing to actually listen to anything anybody says. What is the point of having a debate if you're going to constantly over look informative replies to be completely ignorant??? Infact what is the point of you two even being ona forum like this if you have ZERO knowledge of construction?? Is it to get kicks from being internet trolls?? Get a grip. And if you still don't want to answer specific questions but you want to answer hes question which seems to been plucked from thin air in relation to imaginary posts nobody has even posted then here you go.


All these renders of apartments are somewhat nice quality wise, but I don't understand the euphoria regarding their architecture. There are better looking residential apartments in my own city. By the way the lowrise buildings surrounding them are absolutely hideous and obsolete. There are no tall buildings around those apartments complement their unparalleled 'beauty'. And these 18 buildings are supposed to create a better skyline than it's right now?

I find it very amusing that you try to dismiss some skylines by considering this handful amount of 'exquisite' highrises which are situated in the midst of grotesque lowrises of London, assuming that these lonely towers would beat certain skylines which would have thousands of such towers by 2025. Really amusing :applause:


----------



## Birmingham

Faisal Shourov said:


> All these renders of apartments are somewhat nice quality wise, but I don't understand the euphoria regarding their architecture. There are better looking residential apartments in my own city. By the way the lowrise buildings surrounding them are absolutely hideous and obsolete. There are no tall buildings around those apartments complement their unparalleled 'beauty'. And these 18 buildings are supposed to create a better skyline than it's right now?


Please show me them. Architecturally the specification I doubt would even be comparable to the specification of most of these unless you live in North America or Europe. The lowrise residential buildings around them are absolutely hideous?? Have you heard of re-development and master plans?? You don't just build towers amongst crap and if you do there are many fees to pay in going towards a pot to help others redevelop the areas around it. 

And these "18" buildings are a handful. Did you really expect me to go through them all. Stop being so lazy and do some research yourself. I'm not even from London. Jesus. These are just some built and U/C. The big ones which will really have an affect on the skyline such as South Quay, City Pride etc are only approved and despite due for construction soon would not have fitted your criteria. You really are something. 



> I find it very amusing that you try to dismiss some skylines by considering this handful amount of 'exquisite' highrises which are situated in the midst of grotesque lowrises of London, assuming that these lonely towers would beat certain skylines which would have thousands of such towers by 2025. Really amusing :applause:


Now London is grotesque at streetscape? :lol: you are some character. You're also very thick if you think these handful of towers are the only towers. They don't even scrape the surface. These also are just Residential towers. If you didn't know London's office market is ridiculously strong. 

When 75% of all new apartments and homes in your city are brought by foreigners then come back and have a chat. Must be a reason why there spending millions on 1 bed apartments and it's not because they're shit. 

My I also give you a heads up. 

Another photo compilation regarding the lowrise streetscape of London with single towers sporadically spread about ...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644394


----------



## great184

Birmingham said:


> Manila?? Seriously?? Say's it all about this thread really. Anyone who thinks Manila's skyline is world class has a serious size fascination or never been. Please visit. It just highlights peoples fascination with quantity when people nominate that place as a world class skyline. It's like nominating Benidorm just because it's got hundreds of commie blocks and building a hundred more. Doesn't change the fact it is the definition of "crap" despite it looking from a distance really quite good.



I do have to agree. While Metro manila has a sea of skyscrapers, the great majority of them, are uninspired and boring. There are of course wonderful examples of architecture but it can't make up for the others.

By sheer quantity, I'd even say it is in the top 15 at least. But if we base on quality, it ranks far lower.

Of it depends on what we define as best? Some lean on quantity, some lean on quality, others lean on diversity.


----------



## Birmingham

isaidso said:


> :sleepy:
> 
> This thread pertains to 2025. You have no idea what's being built there, do you? I nominate the Westmount Square skyline then. International Style elegance. Quality over quantity.
> 
> :sleepy:


I visited late 2011. The skyline looks so good until you get up close and personal. It's distasteful and chavvy. Canyons of rubbish laced with the occasional spectacular building. It's a horrid cityscape and belittles the skyline. It is a Benidorm on steriods that's swallowed a glow worm. That's all. Nothing architecturally special about it at all despite it looking amazing from a distance.


----------



## QuantumX

Birmingham said:


> Manila?? Seriously?? Say's it all about this thread really. Anyone who thinks Manila's skyline is world class has a serious size fascination or never been. Please visit. It just highlights peoples fascination with quantity when people nominate that place as a world class skyline. It's like nominating Benidorm just because it's got hundreds of commie blocks and building a hundred more. Doesn't change the fact it is the definition of "crap" despite it looking from a distance really quite good.


This source puts Manila currently at number 14 in the world, so it's not just Isaidso who thinks this. This is not just some off the wall isolated opinion. 

http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


----------



## Birmingham

QuantumX said:


> This source puts Manila currently at number 14 in the world, so it's not just Isaidso who thinks this. This is not just some off the wall isolated opinion.
> 
> http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


It's done by quantity. Not quality. As Great184 said. Quality, Diversity, Quantity in that order. Manila has 1 of those 3. Not a world class skyline despite being packed to the rafters with highrises. If you ever visit you would soon recognise this.


----------



## KlausDiggy

QuantumX said:


> This source puts Manila currently at number 14 in the world, so it's not just Isaidso who thinks this. This is not just some off the wall isolated opinion.
> 
> http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


But the source is already old.


----------



## wino

Birmingham said:


> It's done by quantity. Not quality. As Great184 said. Quality, Diversity, Quantity in that order. Manila has 1 of those 3. Not a world class skyline despite being packed to the rafters with highrises. If you ever visit you would soon recognise this.


Manila has medium quality. Not the best.. but good still, Not as bad as you suggest.
Diversity? Definitely! We don't have commie blocks as you suggest.

You should visit the city again.  (specially Fort Bonifacio CBD)
You have no idea what changed in the last 2 years.. and soon in the comming more years.

I cant say for sure that Manila will be in the world's top 10 in 2025, competition is really stiff. But it sure has a very good chance in the *top 20 at least*.


----------



## QuantumX

KlausDiggy said:


> But the source is already old.


By one year, okay. That's not my point anyway. (See below)



Birmingham said:


> It's done by quantity. Not quality. As Great184 said. Quality, Diversity, Quantity in that order. Manila has 1 of those 3. Not a world class skyline despite being packed to the rafters with highrises. If you ever visit you would soon recognise this.


The point I was making is that Isaidso is not in a vacuum all by himself with his opinion, which he is entitled to. Now when it comes to assessing a skyline, when it comes to what someone thinks is best, if they want to give more weight to quantity, then they can do that if they want. Quantity is measurable. Aesthetics (diversity/quality) are more subjective than quantity. 



Birmingham said:


> Manila?? Seriously?? Say's it all about this thread really. Anyone who thinks Manila's skyline is world class has a serious size fascination or never been. Please visit. It just highlights peoples fascination with quantity when people nominate that place as a world class skyline. It's like nominating Benidorm just because it's got hundreds of commie blocks and building a hundred more. Doesn't change the fact it is the definition of *"crap" *despite it looking from a distance really quite good.


To me, this looks like crap. As long as I have height, I'll take boring, boxy sameness over this any day. Best is subjective, so you can't really argue it. 
To each his own. I've held my tongue about the London skyline because I know how much people love their skylines, but you've left me no choice. I'd even take Benidorm's commie blocks over something like this.



KlausDiggy said:


> Here are two pictures of London, to continue to pour oil on the fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *City of London*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Lumberjack


----------



## Pals_RGB

I think by 2025 Manila will definitely be in the top 15.


----------



## QuantumX

Pals_RGB said:


> I think by 2025 Manila will definitely be in the top 15.


Manila is in the top 15 *now* according to the source I quoted. It's just a matter of whether or not it can stay there. And when it comes to skylines, I like seeing a sea of buildings over 500 feet tall. That is my personal preference of which I am entitled when it comes to what I think is best.


----------



## hunser

Just FYI, there are about *50 200m+ buildings* currently under construction / on hold / in preparation / approved / proposed in New York City. 
*58 buildings over 200m are completed and topped out*, respectively. 

Thus New York could have *more than 100 skyscrapers* completed by 2025.


----------



## Pals_RGB

QuantumX said:


> Manila is in the top 15 *now* according to the source I quoted. It's just a matter of whether or not it can stay there. And when it comes to skylines, I like seeing a sea of buildings over 500 feet tall. That is my personal preference of which I am entitled when it comes to what I think is best.


i mean not only by quantity but also by quality. I said so bcoz Manila has a huge number of under construction buildings (mostly in the 100-250 meter range though).


----------



## -Corey-

Quality, Diversity, Quantity are important... and quality is what most Asians lack. 
Quality, quantity and diversity = New York, Toronto, Chicago, Shanghai
Quantity and diversity = Hong Kong, Dubai, Shenzen, Beijing
Quantity = Most Asian cities.

Just quality and diversity = Los Angeles, San Francisco, Miami, Panama City, London, Paris, Moscow, Seattle, Houston, Dallas, Perth, Sydney etc.


----------



## Pals_RGB

hunser said:


> Just FYI, there are about *50 200m+ buildings* currently under construction / on hold / in preparation / approved / proposed in New York City.
> *58 buildings over 200m are completed and topped out*, respectively.
> 
> Thus New York could have *more than 100 skyscrapers* completed by 2025.


Newyork is alwayz there...:cheers:

*Mumbai only have 8 200m+ buildings currently*.



Code:


~ Imperial tower 1 ----------- Tardeo ------- 254m ---- 62fl
~ Imperial tower 2 ----------- Tardeo ------- 254m ---- 62fl
~ Lodha Bellissimo A & B------ Mahalaxmi---- -222m ---- 53fl
~ Lodha Bellissimo C---------  Mahalaxmi------222m---- -53fl  
~ Kohinoor square ----------  Dadar --------- 203m -- -- 52fl
~ Vivarea 1 ----------------  Mahalaxmi ------200m ---- 45fl
~ Vivarea 2 ----------------- Mahalaxmi ----- 200m ---- 45fl
~ Vivarea 3 ----------------- Mahalaxmi ----- 200m ---- 45fl

*A few under construction*



Code:


1. World one --------------- Lower parel------ 442m ----- 117fl
2. Oasis worli -------------- Worli --- ---- ---  386m -----  85fl
3. DB Crown 1 ------------- Prabhadevi ------  337m -----  75fl
4. DB Crown 2 ---------- --  Prabhadevi ------ 337m ------  75fl
5. Palais royale ---------- -- Worli -- ------- - 320m ------  75fl
6. Minerva -----------------  Mahalaxmi --- --- 304m ------  82fl
7. Namaste tower ---------- Lower parel -- - - 301m ------  62fl
8. Omkar worli 1 ------------ Worli ------ ----  300m+------ (??)
9. Omkar worli 2 -----------  Worli ------ ----  300m+------  (??)
10. Omkar worli 3 -----------Worli ------------ 300m+----    (??)
11. IB Sky suites ----------  Lower parel ------ 291m ------- 75fl
12. IB Sky forest ----------- Lower parel -----  281m ------- 80fl
13. One Avigna park -------- Lower parel -----  266m ------- 64fl
14.Nathani heights ----------Mumbai central----262m--------72fl
15. Nirvana 1 --------------  Borivali ---------- 250m ------- 61fl
16. Ahuja towers ------- --- Prabhadevi ------- 250m ---- -- 53fl
17. Oasis 2------------------Worli -------------239m --------52fl
18. World crest -------- - -- Lower parel -- -- - 223m ------- 57fl
19. Orbit terraces ------ --- Lower parel -- ---- 207m ------- 61fl
20. Lodha Dioro 1-------- -- Wadala ----------  205m ------- 60+
21. Lodha Dioro 2--------- - Wadala ----------  205m ------- 60+
22. Lodha Elisium 1 ------- - Wadala ----------  205m ------- 60+
23. Lodha Elisium 2 --- ----- Wadala ----------  205m  ------ 60+
24. Lodha Evoq  --- ----- -  Wadala ----------  205m ------- 60+
25. Omkar Altamonte 1-- -- -Malad ----------  ( ??? ) ------- 73fl
26. Omkar Altamonte 2----- -Malad ----------  ( ??? ) ------- 65fl
27. RNA metropolis --------- Sewri -----------  ( ??? ) ------  67fl
28. Lodha Fiorenza --------- Goregaon -------  ( ??? ) ------- 62fl
29. Signia High ------- --- -  Borivali ---------  200m -------  55fl
30. One Indiabulls 1 --------- Worli -----------  200+ -------  50+
31. One Indiabulls 2 --------- Worli ------------ 200+ ------- 50+
32. DB orchid enclave 1 ---- Mumb central ------( ??? ) -----  56fl
33. DB orchid enclave 2 ---- Mumb central ------( ??? ) -----  56fl

*And a few more in site prep* 



Code:


ICC 1  ------------------- Wadala ------------- 300m+------ 79fl
ICC 2 -------------------- Wadala ------------- 300m+------ 79fl
Codename bluemoon1 ---- Lower parel ---------- 268m ------ 78fl
Codename bluemoon2 ---- Lower parel ---------- 268m ------ 78fl
Lodha Venezia 1 - -------- Parel ---------------- ( ??? ) ----- 68fl
Lodha Venezia 2 ---------- Parel ---------------- ( ??? ) ----- 68fl
Eon tower ---------------- Parel ---------------  ( ??? ) ----- 65fl
DB Orchid crown 3 ------- Prabhadevi -----------  250+ ------ 50+
Vivarea fourth tower ----- Mahalaxmi ------------ 200+ ------ 45+

So by 2017-18 Mumbai will have atleast *50* 200m+ buildings (skyscrapers) :banana: 
Not considering the approved/ proposed/ On hold Projects btw (more than *50* projects).


----------



## LaPaz Urbanismo

Skylines de rêve!! un jour je voudrais tous connaître ..


----------



## isaidso

Birmingham said:


> I visited late 2011. The skyline looks so good until you get up close and personal. It's distasteful and chavvy. Canyons of rubbish laced with the occasional spectacular building. It's a horrid cityscape and belittles the skyline. It is a Benidorm on steriods that's swallowed a glow worm. That's all. Nothing architecturally special about it at all despite it looking amazing from a distance.


That may be so, but this is a list of what people believe will be the best in 2025. Manila is building faster than almost any other city in the world right now and the quality is improving dramatically. If we're looking at a doubling of their skyline (which is very likely) it promises to be an impressive looking place by then. 

Quality is important, but so is quantity. There are so many good skylines out there. To be a 'best', you need both. Today Manila and Shenzhen have quantity. In 2025, I think they'll have quality as well. Btw, I view quality as more important than quantity but this is about skylines. Strictly speaking, scale and height is what determines that primarily.

This isn't about what one personally finds interesting/attractive design wise. If that were the case, I'd put Minneapolis in my top 10. It's classic, timeless, and top quality.


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

Birmingham said:


> I visited late 2011. The skyline looks so good until you get up close and personal. It's distasteful and chavvy. Canyons of rubbish laced with the occasional spectacular building. It's a horrid cityscape and belittles the skyline. It is a Benidorm on steriods that's swallowed a glow worm. That's all. Nothing architecturally special about it at all despite it looking amazing from a distance.


You better visit the Manila Projects and Construction and see for yourself.Dont look down on us.we know what is beautiful and tacky.


----------



## great184

isaidso said:


> This isn't about what one personally finds interesting/attractive design wise. If that were the case, I'd put Minneapolis in my top 10. It's classic, timeless, and top quality.


"Best" is a very subjective term. It really depends on the person's tastes. people in SSC tend to like large dense skylines, but a lot of people outside of SSC prefer more compact ones.

In this case "Best" depends on the individual person's criteria. we have diverse tastes here. Kanto for example like a sea of boxes. I like proportionate skylines with office buildings dominating the residential ones. etc. etc.

Now of course marketing and promotion can greatly influence a persons taste. Manila is in the top 15 of many simply because of the overwhelming number of Filipino forumers promoting or posting pictures of MM. By seeing pictures of the same skyline over and over many forumers tend associate that with good. It's like pop music artists, many consider them to be the best artists simply because they are familiar and well-known. 

I've stayed in Manila for the past 26 years. I've visited Minneapolis once. Size wise manila takes the cake. But in aesthetics and diversity it doesn't hold a candle to Minneapolis.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> This isn't about what one personally finds interesting/attractive design wise.


It isn't? Best is whatever you want it to be. If it's height and quantity to you, then that's what it is. If it's what a person finds peronally interesting or attractive design-wise, than that's what it is. 



great184 said:


> "Best" is a very subjective term..


And I thought I had said it enough times already. ^^ You guys can have Minneapolis though, along with a couple of other North American skylines that show up frequently on people's list that would never be on mine.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

KlausDiggy said:


> Here are two pictures of London, to continue to pour oil on the fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *City of London*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Lumberjack


This is quality? *Seriously?* And egg shaped structure, a wannabe glass pyramid, a black box, a midrise with cross-hatch pattern? Some fugly lowrise scattered throughout the area? What's left to be constructed? A ***** shaped tower? :lol: 

London has neither the 'quality' (!) nor the quantity or height to be part of a skyline discussion, as of now. Lets see what else they can bring by 2025 :cheers:


----------



## Quicksilver

Yep, skyscrapers which won numerous awards and which are designed by world's best architects are not quality? I am dare to ask, please show us those marvellous examples of quality skyscrapers or skylines. I want to see those to be enlighted.


----------



## 808 state

dp


----------



## 7rani

Faisal Shourov said:


> This is quality? *Seriously?* And egg shaped structure, a wannabe glass pyramid, a black box, a midrise with cross-hatch pattern? Some fugly lowrise scattered throughout the area? What's left to be constructed? A ***** shaped tower? :lol:
> 
> London has neither the 'quality' (!) nor the quantity or height to be part of a skyline discussion, as of now. Lets see what else they can bring by 2025 :cheers:


Don't exaggerate. London's skyscrapers aren't so bad.


----------



## Joseph Gomes

7rani said:


> Don't exaggerate. London's skyscrapers aren't so bad.


Well, beautiful and ugliness depends on perspective. Too much diversity can ruin a skyline. What Londoner may behold as heavenly might seem very tacky and kitschy to others. And most of those bizarre looking structures of London don't qualify as skyscrapers either (<200 meters). Perhaps he was indirectly trying to subdue the hysteria regarding London's 'elegant architecture', of which many of us here are unable to comprehend what the fuss is all about?


----------



## Birmingham

NOVO ECIJANO said:


> You better visit the Manila Projects and Construction and see for yourself.Dont look down on us.we know what is beautiful and tacky.


I have kept up to date and I do look at the projects as I was interested in it's boom after I visited. 

There are some lots of great projects. As I did state before, however you seem to have ignored that bit, but there are also hundreds of turds aswell. 

This does not compliment the skyline and makes a mockery of some of the fantastic towers being built. It's that simple. 

Building 2 fantastic towers when it's surrounded by half a dozen concrete commie blocks does not equal a world class skyline. 

It stinks of doing things to quick and on the cheap.That's the reality.


----------



## Birmingham

Joseph Gomes said:


> Well, beautiful and ugliness depends on perspective. Too much diversity can ruin a skyline. What Londoner may behold as heavenly might seem very tacky and kitschy to others. And most of those bizarre looking structures of London don't qualify as skyscrapers either (<200 meters). Perhaps he was indirectly trying to subdue the hysteria regarding London's 'elegant architecture', of which many of us here are unable to comprehend what's the fuss all about?


You're replies just stink of being a troll. Have you nothing better to do??


----------



## vfG

Joseph Gomes said:


> Well, beautiful and ugliness depends on perspective. Too much diversity can ruin a skyline. What Londoner may behold as heavenly might seem very tacky and kitschy to others. And most of those bizarre looking structures of London don't qualify as skyscrapers either (<200 meters). Perhaps he was indirectly trying to subdue the hysteria regarding London's 'elegant architecture', of which many of us here are unable to comprehend what the fuss is all about?


:lol: any troll to give a +1 to this comment ? :lol:

You can also read this quote with a snobish accent ...


> And most of those bizarre looking structures of London don't qualify as skyscrapers either (<200 meters).


----------



## KlausDiggy

Who has it with the 200 m on Skyscrapercity actually thought? In our latitudes and (CTBUH) are 150 m/492 ft a measure of skyscrapers.


----------



## wino

Birmingham said:


> Building 2 fantastic towers when it's surrounded by half a dozen concrete commie blocks does not equal a world class skyline.


YES I agree, Many of our buildings are concrete (mainly because our country in situated in a major earthquake zone).
But it's not ugly at all, it gives diversity and variety as well, in mixture with steel and glass buildings. 

but "commie blocks"? 
Our buildings although concrete, has a lot more character than dull blocks. 
Yes, some of these buildings are ugly. But not as ugly as commie blocks IMO. :lol:

Cmon', I'm pretty sure you are just exaggerating.


If you still disagree, just calling them "Blocks" is fair enough. Just not "commie", coz we are not communist. :lol:


----------



## Hayaki

Birmingham said:


> I have kept up to date and I do look at the projects as I was interested in it's boom after I visited.
> 
> There are some lots of great projects. As I did state before, however you seem to have ignored that bit, but there are also hundreds of turds aswell.
> 
> This does not compliment the skyline and makes a mockery of some of the fantastic towers being built. It's that simple.
> 
> Building 2 fantastic towers when it's surrounded by half a dozen concrete commie blocks does not equal a world class skyline.
> 
> It stinks of doing things to quick and on the cheap.That's the reality.


:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## gehenaus

Faisal Shourov said:


> This is quality? *Seriously?* And egg shaped structure, a wannabe glass pyramid, a black box, a midrise with cross-hatch pattern? Some fugly lowrise scattered throughout the area? What's left to be constructed? A ***** shaped tower? :lol:
> 
> London has neither the 'quality' (!) nor the quantity or height to be part of a skyline discussion, as of now. Lets see what else they can bring by 2025 :cheers:


Well done. You have managed to describe buildings by their shapes. A 4 year old could do that.
I could say exactly the same for any city 'oh look at those box shaped buidlings, haha look at that white building'.
To pick one building as an example the so called 'egg shaped' building. The Gherkin. It has won many awards including I do believe the best new building in the world.


----------



## QuantumX

It seems to me this thread is just going around in circles when best is what anybody wants it to be aside from numbers or figures you can actually count. Aside from actual numbers (height and quantity), it's just personal taste and based on what certain cities have on the drawing board now and projecting to what the skyline will be like in 2025, and even then, it depends on how much weight an individual wants to give to either height, quantity, or architectural design. In all actually, we won't know until we get threre. I'll probably be dead by then anyway.


----------



## Joseph Gomes

gehenaus said:


> Well done. You have managed to describe buildings by their shapes. A 4 year old could do that.
> I could say exactly the same for any city 'oh look at those box shaped buidlings, haha look at that white building'.
> To pick one building as an example the so called 'egg shaped' building. The Gherkin. It has won many awards including I do believe the best new building in the world.


Few people apart from the British in this thread agree that London has a _great_ skyline. The ugly lowrises surrounding the central complex made the skyline appear lackadaisical and lifeless; there is just no balance of height. By 2025 the change might be dramatic because London has very few skyscrapers as of now, but it will still find itself dwarfed in every category by its competitors in 2025 (if you consider skyscraper construction as a competition) - height, quantity, density and architecture (of 200m+ buildings only). 

Even certain particular areas of the following cities will have more impressive skyline than London's- Shenzhen's Futian district, Guanzhou's Zhuijiang CBD, Shanghai's Puxi, Tianjin's Binhai CBD, Manila's Makati CBD. All these areas have very few/no ugly residential highrises (as some would like to say) according to their skyline images *(not the skyline of the 'whole' city, just those particular areas)*. The skylines of these areas alone will be much bigger than London's entire skyline by 2025. Thus it's not so hard to perceive that London has a lot of catch up to do, and the pace is inadequate. In 2025, the aforementioned CBDs will have enough good looking structures which will overshadow the fewer ugly ones (if there's any present right now). So the quality crisis will become a null point. 

Considering all the facts and information available, and assessing the current situation, it can be affirmed that London's skyline won't be amongst the best in the world (not in top 25, to say the least).


----------



## QuantumX

I must say I do like this rendering though and the configuration of the skyline. If all of this actually gets built in the next 12 years, who is to say where London will stack up amongst the other great skylines of the world that took decades to evolve? I think the problem for London though is that fact that other skylines are not just standing still.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Wow, awesome rendering! London future skyline will look fantastic !


----------



## QuantumX

Yellow Fever said:


> Wow, awesome rendering! London future skyline will look fantastic !


Yes, I like that rendering a lot. I love the placement of the buildings and the configuration of the skyline. Considering Miami went from having almost no skyline in the 20th century to having what is statistically the 3rd largest skyline in the U.S. in the 21st century, who can really say what London will be able achieve, but other skylines are not standing still, and London has a lot of ground to make up. Just when I thought New York didn't have any more room to build any more skyscrapers, they managed to find some.


----------



## JmB & Co.

Which is this beautiful tower?



Birmingham said:


>


----------



## QuantumX

JmB & Co. said:


> Which is this beautiful tower?


Yes, I like that one too. It's one of the few of London's newer towers so far that I like.


----------



## bozenBDJ

*LONDON | One Blackfriars | 163m | 52 fl | U/C*



JmB & Co. said:


> Which is this beautiful tower?


LONDON | *One Blackfriars* | 163m | 52 fl | U/C .

P.S. Great looking skyscraper with a slim design  .


----------



## CarltonHill

wino said:


> Londoners always argue about QUALITY.
> 
> isn't it so easy for a skyline to be called "with Quality" when you only have 5-10 of them tall buildings, eh?





isaidso said:


> I'll stick with these in no particular order:
> 
> Shanghai, New York, Shenzhen, Manila, Toronto, Hong Kong, Bangkok, Mumbai, Guangzhou, Chongqing, Tianjin, Tokyo.





Joseph Gomes said:


> 5/10 highrises don't create a *skyline*. Quantity is not the most important factor, but a city must have at least a sizeable amount of skyscrapers to make a plausible argument for it.
> 
> Why didn't London have skyscrapers in the first place like New York or Chicago? Is it because UK is poorer than USA? That doesn't seem the case. Whatever, any city with moderate GDP can construct 20 highrises of decent quality within a compact complex. That doesn't mean it's become a skyline. New York is ahead of Shenzhen because it has quantity, and most of the buildings look good. London's name can't be spoken alongside New York or American cities in this department. If Shenzhen skyline is full of ugly highrises, then London doesn't have much of a skyline, because it's full of lowrise buildings which don't contribute to the skyline at all.
> 
> (5/6 buildings don't matter much when you're talking about a skyline as a whole)


+++ infinity.. soooo true. :cheers:


----------



## gehenaus

Joseph Gomes said:


> Few people apart from the British in this thread agree that London has a _great_ skyline. The ugly lowrises surrounding the central complex made the skyline appear lackadaisical and lifeless; there is just no balance of height. By 2025 the change might be dramatic because London has very few skyscrapers as of now, but it will still find itself dwarfed in every category by its competitors in 2025 (if you consider skyscraper construction as a competition) - height, quantity, density and architecture (of 200m+ buildings only).
> 
> Even certain particular areas of the following cities will have more impressive skyline than London's- Shenzhen's Futian district, Guanzhou's Zhuijiang CBD, Shanghai's Puxi, Tianjin's Binhai CBD, Manila's Makati CBD. All these areas have very few/no ugly residential highrises (as some would like to say) according to their skyline images *(not the skyline of the 'whole' city, just those particular areas)*. The skylines of these areas alone will be much bigger than London's entire skyline by 2025. Thus it's not so hard to perceive that London has a lot of catch up to do, and the pace is inadequate. In 2025, the aforementioned CBDs will have enough good looking structures which will overshadow the fewer ugly ones (if there's any present right now). So the quality crisis will become a null point.
> 
> Considering all the facts and information available, and assessing the current situation, it can be affirmed that London's skyline won't be amongst the best in the world (not in top 25, to say the least).


I am not denying anything you have said...


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Shanghai in 1987...and Shanghai today


----------



## Yellow Fever

Its unbelievable that in less than 30 years, Shanghai has transformed from a city with absolutely no skyline into one of the top ten cities in the world.


----------



## QuantumX

This was the view from my South Beach apartment in 1998 compared to now. Much more is under construction even as we speak and much more is scheduled to start construction soon including our first supertall and other buildings taller than what you current see here (Panorama Tower - 851 feet, Banco Santander - 950 feet, and One Bayfront Plaza - 1,010 feet which is our height limit). This is what I know is scheduled. We don't know what all else might come along depending on the strength of the market, but Miami is hot right now in more ways than one.


August 7, 2005 (13) by QuantumX, on Flickr


21231703 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## FloripaNation

Dubai


----------



## Pals_RGB

Shanghai in 2020


----------



## miami305

I am curious to find out where is all the money coming from to build in China? Are the architects Chinese or foreign - I have to give it to them, they have some amazing buildings.


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

QuantumX said:


> This was the view from my South Beach apartment in 1998 compared to now. Much more is under construction even as we speak and much more is scheduled to start construction soon including our first supertall and other buildings taller than what you current see here (Panorama Tower - 851 feet, Banco Santander - 950 feet, and One Bayfront Plaza - 1,010 feet which is our height limit). This is what I know is scheduled. We don't know what all else might come along depending on the strength of the market, but Miami is hot right now in more ways than one.


I Hope Miami can get a ultra super tall building like Miapolis some day, Screw the FAA.


----------



## QuantumX

skyscraperhighrise said:


> I Hope Miami can get a ultra super tall building like Miapolis some day, Screw the FAA.


Like I keep telling you, there is only one place in Miami where we can build such a building - the delapidated mall at 79th Street and Biscayne.


----------



## geloboi0830

^^ Today's Banner | New York, what can you say?


----------



## 7rani

geloboi0830 said:


> ^^ Today's Banner | New York, what can you say?


3.85/5 :lol::lol:


----------



## hunser

geloboi0830 said:


> ^^ Today's Banner | New York, what can you say?


A bit too dark and missing whole Midtown (only the ESB's silhouette can be clearly ssen). Maybe the next banner should be this one:










Newark Liberty Airport at Sunrise by wesleyrosenblum, on Flickr


*Downtown:*









Financial District, Manhatten by Chris-Håvard Berge, on Flickr

*Midtown:*









Manhattan Skyline by linkahwai, on Flickr



Pals_RGB said:


> Shanghai in 2020



Unfortunately there's not much going on supertall-wise in Shanghai except for the Shanghai Tower and White Magnolia Plaza


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

QuantumX said:


> Like I keep telling you, there is only one place in Miami where we can build such a building - the delapidated mall at 79th Street and Biscayne.


But the greedy FAA won't even allow it.


----------



## QuantumX

skyscraperhighrise said:


> But the greedy FAA won't even allow it.


How do you know? We can go taller if we create another business district at 79th and Biscayne away from airport flight paths. The interest just isn't there yet.


----------



## Birmingham

Joseph Gomes said:


> Few people apart from the British in this thread agree that London has a _great_ skyline. The ugly lowrises surrounding the central complex made the skyline appear lackadaisical and lifeless; there is just no balance of height. By 2025 the change might be dramatic because London has very few skyscrapers as of now, but it will still find itself dwarfed in every category by its competitors in 2025 (if you consider skyscraper construction as a competition) - height, quantity, density and architecture (of 200m+ buildings only).
> 
> Even certain particular areas of the following cities will have more impressive skyline than London's- Shenzhen's Futian district, Guanzhou's Zhuijiang CBD, Shanghai's Puxi, Tianjin's Binhai CBD, Manila's Makati CBD. All these areas have very few/no ugly residential highrises (as some would like to say) according to their skyline images *(not the skyline of the 'whole' city, just those particular areas)*. The skylines of these areas alone will be much bigger than London's entire skyline by 2025. Thus it's not so hard to perceive that London has a lot of catch up to do, and the pace is inadequate. In 2025, the aforementioned CBDs will have enough good looking structures which will overshadow the fewer ugly ones (if there's any present right now). So the quality crisis will become a null point.
> 
> Considering all the facts and information available, and assessing the current situation, it can be affirmed that London's skyline won't be amongst the best in the world (not in top 25, to say the least).


Did your mum write this for you?? It's very well put together in comparison to your other replies. 

Skylines are much more about tall blocks. They certainly add to them but you won't find a better mix of architecture then in London that adds definition to it's skyline topography. Mix the classical, gothic architecture, victorian church spires, St Pauls etc with top class highrises ... you've got a much more intriguing and asthetically pleasing skyline then the aforementioned by yourself.


----------



## 7rani

Please, stop trolling! 

London is a lovely city, with a modest skyline. It's no use to force the world to admire it, because, simply, It depends on tasts. 

Saying that London's skyscreapers are designed by the famous designer in the world, doesn't mean the are the world class or blabla ...!


----------



## gehenaus

7rani said:


> Please, stop trolling!
> 
> London is a lovely city, with a modest skyline. It's no use to force the world to admire it, because, simply, It depends on tasts.
> 
> Saying that London's skyscreapers are designed by the famous designer in the world, doesn't mean the are the world class or blabla ...!


With all due respect it's hardly trolling. He's provided a good picture and has given reasons why he likes the skyline.
A forum is for discussion no?


----------



## Birmingham

It's ok. 7rani can say what he wants. You only have to look at his posts around the forum to see he is only contradicting himself by using those sort of words. It really doesn't bother me, especially when what he wrote barely makes sense anyway.


----------



## 7rani

Don't be arrogant!

It's not this way we will admire London. Yes, it's one of lovely cities in Europe, but you have to learn how to be good ambassadors. 

And saying London has a modest skyline doesn't mean I am contradicting myself  If you don't like my opinion, which is the opinion of the majority in this forum, I can do nothing for you. But please, stop polluting this section with your posts pro-London.


----------



## wino

Charming city.. but not skyline..


----------



## Jamsterx

And this stupidity is why I rarely post in threads that feature London. When someone says that London has a great skyline in their opinion, they almost get abused. But when someone says that Berlin has the best skyline in Europe and insults anyone who disagrees, no one says anything. As much as I love London, I think that Frankfurt has the overall skyline in my honest OPINION. 

My point is don't give London a bad name, but don't be hypocrites saying that people who like the skyline are trolls when you swamp the thread with old pictures of other European cities (ahem Berlin). Rant done.


----------



## chennaisky

The best skylines will one day be in India.


----------



## n20

-edit-


----------



## deekshith

DZH22 said:


> Currently, as far as I can tell, Mumbai doesn't have a single attractive high-rise in the entire city. The potential is there for the quantity, *but they cancelled their show-stopper* and I don't think there's going to be enough quality to get them into the top 10.
> 
> Mumbai also has a long way to go to catch booming Chinese cities such as Chongqing, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, etc. (not to mention Hong Kong and Shanghai at the top)


If you are talking about India tower then NO it is not cancelled. 
It will be in on-hold position for next one or two years or may be for even more period because the project is under court case also economic condition is not good in India now. 

Regarding boom Mumbai is comparable to any chinese city..... from 4 200m+ buildings in 2007 (U/C + Prep) to 40 odd in 2013 but the main problem is that construction speed is too slow in Mumbai. 
By the time Mumbai construct one 200m building chinese would have built 2 supertalls :nuts:


----------



## sbarn

I made this collage based on current proposals a little while ago. 



















It actually needs to be updated due to the increase in size of 107 West 57th St (~1200ft) and 45 E 60th Street (~780ft). And who knows what the Midtown East rezoning has in store for the skyline, however I imagine its true impact will be decades out in the future.


----------



## 808 state

*MANILA*


----------



## Pals_RGB

*My top 10 by 2025 in no particular order* - 

Shanghai, New York, Shenzhen, Toronto, Hong Kong, Guangzhou, Chongqing, Dubai, Chicago, Singapore

*10-20 again in no particular order* - 

Manila, Moscow, Mumbai, Wuhan, Nanjing, Kuala lumpur, Bangkok, Tianjin, Sydney, Tokyo

Chinese cities will undoubtedly dominate the list. My bet for the *BEST* skyline by 2025 is either Shenzhen or Guangzhou.


----------



## Dmerdude

sbarn said:


> I made this collage based on current proposals a little while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It actually needs to be updated due to the increase in size of 107 West 57th St (~1200ft) and 45 E 60th Street (~780ft). And who knows what the Midtown East rezoning has in store for the skyline, however I imagine its true impact will be decades out in the future.


:drool:

Excellent work!


----------



## Birmingham

I love how some people are so contradicting. You dismiss London on page 1. Effectively insulting the person who mentioned the city. Then you go about insulting those who defend the original quote with reasons as to why they believe it's a contender and call them trolls for having a difference of opinion to yourself. It is subjective so who the **** are you to say you are categorically correct in dismissing the potential it has? And yes London does have the most amazing mix of architecture. If you visited or knew anything about the architectural types of construction within the city that is over 2000 years old and invites modern construction types more than most historical cities you would come to understand this. The posts denying and laughing at this suggestion just stink of ignorance and generally come from those who have no idea about construction either from today or from the past. If you think 125m tall cathedral which is one of the most recognisable religious places of worship anywhere in the world is "crap" and makes no impression on a skyline then you are clearly speaking from a view which is nothing but biased and un-educated. Ridiculous.


----------



## Birmingham

sbarn said:


> I made this collage based on current proposals a little while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It actually needs to be updated due to the increase in size of 107 West 57th St (~1200ft) and 45 E 60th Street (~780ft). And who knows what the Midtown East rezoning has in store for the skyline, however I imagine its true impact will be decades out in the future.


It's never going to shift being number 1. It's not just the skyline but the topography of it. It's just gorgeous whatever angle you look at it from. :cheers:


----------



## NanoMini

Paris La Defense


----------



## NanoMini

Future Shanghai


----------



## Pals_RGB

NanoMini said:


> Future Shanghai


Dude i posted the same image in the last page ? 
Btw this pix looks unreal, except for ST and a few 200m skyscrapers no new proposals there.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

sbarn said:


> I made this collage based on current proposals a little while ago.
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8185/8362512318_509f0dfccd_b.jpg
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8329/8361448793_5f3b9848a6_b.jpg
> 
> It actually needs to be updated due to the increase in size of 107 West 57th St (~1200ft) and 45 E 60th Street (~780ft). And who knows what the Midtown East rezoning has in store for the skyline, however I imagine its true impact will be decades out in the future.


Gorgeous! Great job :cheers:


----------



## chennaisky

Pals_RGB said:


> Given the huge population of India ( 1.2 billion+ ), vertical growth is very much on the cards in the future.


A few cities in India may get supertalls by 2025.


----------



## DZH22

deekshith said:


> If you are talking about India tower then NO it is not cancelled.
> It will be in on-hold position for next one or two years or may be for even more period because the project is under court case also economic condition is not good in India now.


When this tower gets built it will put Mumbai in the conversation. Until then, 90% of what I see being built there are among the ugliest designs (or lowest quality materials) I have seen in my life. 

Am I the only person who thinks World One is going to be the worst looking 400m+ tower on the entire planet? (well, aside from that Mecca clock tower, but at least let's go with blandest?) 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1150639&page=31

Mumbai will have the quantity but nowhere near the quality. London will have the quality but nowhere near the quantity. The top future skylines will be NYC, Chinese cities, specific middle eastern cities, KL, Tokyo, Chicago, and Toronto.

Design matters. Materials matter. If they didn't there wouldn't be a debate and we could judge every skyline off an algorithm. Of course, height/quantity/density/layout also matter, and it's difficult to quantify many of these categories (how do you mathematically judge the most pleasing layout?) 

It's good that there's a debate, although I think we focus too much time on "iffy" cities and not enough time on the ones that should clearly be in the top 10-12 by 2025.


----------



## QuantumX

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> I think Singapore should finally start building some supertalls!
> 
> What do you guys believe? How many of the new London trolls are actually current reincarnations of SO143/ajaaronjoe? I think at least 2 :colgate:


Wow! I can't even stay away a day without this thread becoming completely out of hand. 

First of all, I repeat as many others have: "Best" is subjective! "Best" is just about anything anybody wants it to be depending on their individual and personal tastes, so there really is no sense in getting this worked up about all this. That's why in subjective sports such as gymnastics, diving, and figure skating, there is more than one judge. I can't even begin to tell you how messed up competitive bodybuilding is with some of the judging there.

The fact of the matter is that we don't know what any of these skylines is going to look like in 2025. We can only go by what's on the drawing board, the momentum a city has based on what the market is doing there at the time and what we think the market will bear based on what we think the continued interest will be. 

Then, there are people like me who will always prefer New York's architecture over Shanghai's and Chicago's over Dubai.

I don't necessarily see any of the London people as trolls. Anybody can tout their skyline as much as they want. You don't have to respond if you don't want to. I've been accused of spamming in the past for posting so many photos of Miami when I didn't think that is what I was doing, so let's refrain from the name-calling. If anybody wants me to cross-reference users names, I can will do that, but please let's tone it down a bit on a subject that is so subjective anyway.

With reference of Singapore, their height limit is 919 feet. That is why the three tallest buildings in Singapore are 919 feet and they don't have a supertall. Whether they are planning to develop another section of the city outside of airport flight paths, I don't know.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Chongqing Jiefangbei skyline


----------



## Pals_RGB

DZH22 said:


> Am I the only person who thinks *World One is going to be the worst looking 400m+ tower on the entire planet*? (well, aside from that Mecca clock tower, but at least let's go with blandest?)
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1150639&page=31


:lol::lol::lol: First we had english trolls in this thread now we have an American troll here.:bash:


----------



## gehenaus

^^
There are few buildings over 400m. Added to the fact that it does not seem very innovative and seems out of proportion, it is not an unreasonable thing to say that it might be the worst >400m tower in the world.
I certainly wouldn't mind it in London though.


----------



## isaidso

It doesn't really work for me either. Each third looks fine on its own, but not together. It will likely have a nice silhouette from 10 km away though.


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

Miami needs this for 2025.


----------



## -Corey-

wino said:


> Currently, Miami looks too plain to me... looks like the smaller version of Panama.. IMO
> 
> Hopefully, those new plans will give more character to its skyline.


Miami has more buildings than Panama... Panama has taller buildings than Miami... big difference. Miami is a developed city while Panama city is a developing city...


----------



## Innsertnamehere

geloboi0830 said:


> TORONTO
> <snipped>
> Photo by shiodome


That photo is 8 years old... lots of towers have changed that view since.


another view I always love:



amgonzal said:


> Took these two yesterday flying in.
> 
> 
> Toronto aerial by atlasnaaa, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

^love that photo of Toronto.


----------



## zilze

Doha skyline is supposed to be in the top ten rankings, why is not among the top ten?? 


Faisal Shourov said:


> Doha skyline photos


----------



## zilze

Shenzhen, Tianjin and Guanghou have impressive skylines but 
one thing the Chinese skyline lacks is beauty and creativity(except for shanghai). London skyline is small and does not rank the top 10, but it is more beautiful and well designed than most Chinese skylines. Same with that of Singapore. Nothing personal, just a neutral observation.


----------



## zilze

Shenzhen does not have an aesthetic skyline yet, it still needs to beautify its highrises in my opinion, lots of concrete commie blocks scattered around. There are two facts that makes skylines look good. Quantity+Quality.
Shenzhen lacks one, I think someone said that before. There's something still missing about the overall finishing of the buildings in Shenzhen. They lack the look that gives a building the desired quality and dark classy look. I think it may have to do with the type of glass they use or something, I don't know. 



Faisal Shourov said:


> No one is getting jealous of London's 'skyline' buddy, not even a bit. People are criticizing it because London is being compared to 1st tier skylines like Shanghai or Shenzhen. If London has 1 aesthetic skyscraper, Shanghai and Shenzhen have 50x more (which is a fact). I'm actually happy that London has finally realized it has to become more modern in terms of cityscape and build more tall buildings. But just because it's a globally renowned city, doesn't mean it has to have a great skyline. And it doesn't. None of us hates London here (it's a great city by every means), but it's not worthy enough to be part of skyline discussions. There are dozens of vastly superior skylines in the world than London.


----------



## Yellow Fever

stay on topic guys, thanks!


----------



## DZH22

As someone who has admittedly been less than impressed with Miami, this video has altered my perception a bit. It definitely has some nice buildings in there, and plenty of filler so it's quite massive, especially for US standards.

Watch the video full screen in HD for the best effect!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jfnkRmIRucI

I could see it making a run at top 20. A lot can still happen in the next 12 years.


----------



## Pals_RGB

Faisal Shourov said:


> Shenzhen in 2020? :cheers:


:drool::drool:

This is what a boomimg economy can do, turn a fishing village into a top global skyline city within 30 yrs. People talk about Shanghai/Dubai now when referring to quick skyline 
transformation, after 10 years people will talk abt Shenzhen/Tianjin.


----------



## Joseph Gomes

Faisal Shourov said:


> Shenzhen in 2020? :cheers:


Awesome diagram! Very realistic render of future Shenzhen! It's Futian district if i'm not wrong? Shenzhen is going to be a giant in the skyline department within a 5-10 years from now :drool:


----------



## Birmingham

hunser said:


> *NEW YORK CITY*​
> *1,000 footers:*
> 
> 1. One World Trade Center, 1787ft (544,7m), Topped Out
> 2. Nordstrom Tower, 1550ft+ (472,4m+), Site Preparation (likely to exceed 1650ft)
> 3. 432 Park Avenue, 1398ft (426,1m), Under Construction
> 4. Two World Trade Center, 1349ft (411,2m), Under Construction (currently on hold)
> 5. Hudson Yards North Tower, 1337ft (407,5m), Site Preparation
> 6. Empire State Building, 1250ft (381m), Completed [1,454ft (443,2m) when counting the spire]
> 7. 15 Penn PLaza, 1216ft (370,6m), Approved (currently on hold)
> 8. One Manhattan West, 1216ft (370,6m), Approved
> 9. 107 West 57th Street, 1200ft (365,8m), Site Preparation
> 10. Bank of America Tower, 1200ft (365,8m), Completed
> 12. Three World Trade Center, 1155ft (352m), Under Construction
> 13. Conde Nast Building, 1118ft (340,7m), Completed [when counting the spire]
> 13. The Girasole, 1060ft (323,1m), Approved
> 14. Tower Verre, 1050ft (320m), Site Preparation
> 15. Chrysler Building, 1046ft (318,8m), Completed
> 16. New York Times Tower, 1046ft (318,8m), Completed
> 17. 80 South Street, 1018ft (310m), Approved
> 18. One57, 1005ft (306,3m), Topped Out
> 19. Sherwood Tower (34th & 10th), 1000ft+ (304,8m+), Proposed
> 20. 34th & 8th, 1000ft+ (304,8m+), Proposed
> 21. 138 East 50th Sreet, 1000ft+ (304,8m+), Proposed
> 22. 1 Vanderbilt 1000ft+ (304,8m+), Proposed (likely to exceed 1500ft)
> 
> 
> 
> *900 footers: *
> 
> 1. Four World Trade Center, 977ft (297,8m), Topped Out
> 2. 22 Thames Street, 960ft (292,6m), Proposed
> 3. Equinox Tower, 950ft (290m), Approved
> 4. American International Building, 952ft (290,2m), Completed
> 5. Bloomberg Tower, 941ft (286,6m), Completed [when counting the spire]
> 6. One Madison Avenue, 937ft (285,6m), Proposed
> 7. Two Manhattan West, 935ft (285m), Approved
> 8. 40 Wall Street, 927ft (282,6m), Completed
> 9. 30 Park Place, 926ft (282,4m), Under Construction (currently on hold, work to resume soon)
> 10. Citigroup Center, 915ft (278,9m), Completed
> 11. Hudson Yards South Tower, 905ft (275,8m), Under Construction (aka Coach Tower)
> 
> 
> *
> 800 footers:*
> 
> 1. Beekman Tower, 891ft (271,6m), Completed
> 2. One Hudson Yards, 877ft (267,3m), Approved
> 3. Trump World Tower, 861ft (262,4m), Completed
> 4. Port Authority Bus Terminal Tower, 856ft (261m), Approved (design change)
> 5. 425 Park Avenue, 855ft (260,6m), Approved
> 6. GE Building, 850ft (259,1m), Completed
> 7. Hudson Yards Culture Tower, 825ft (251,4m), Approved
> 8. 56 Leonard Street, 821ft (250,2m), Under Construction
> 9. Cityspire Center, 814ft (248,1m), Completed
> 10. One Chase Manhattan Plaza, 813ft (247,8m), Completed
> 11. Met Life Building, 808ft (246,3m), Completed
> 
> 
> *700 footers:*
> 
> 1. Woolworth Building, 792ft (241m), Completed
> 2. 1 Worldwide Plaza, 778ft (237m), Completed
> 3. Carnegie Hall Tower, 757ft (231m), Completed
> 4. 383 Madison Avenue, 755ft (230m), Completed
> 5. 1715 Broadway, 753ft (230m), Topped Out
> 6. AXA Center, 752ft (229m), Completed
> 7. One Penn Plaza, 750ft (229m), Completed
> 8. 1251 Avenue of the Americas , 750ft (229m), Completed
> 9. Time Warner Center North Tower, 749ft (228m), Completed
> 10. Time Warner Center South Tower, 749ft (228m), Completed
> 11. Goldman Sachs Headquarters, 749ft (228m), Completed
> 12. 60 Wall Street, 745ft (227m), Completed
> 13. One Astor Plaza, 745ft (227m), Completed
> 14. 1 Liberty Plaza, 743ft (226m), Completed
> 15. 20 Exchange Place, 741ft (226m), Completed
> 16. 7 World Trade Center, 741ft (226m), Completed
> 17. Three World Financial Center, 739ft (225m), Completed
> 18. Bertelsmann Building, 733ft (223m), Completed
> 19. 45 East 60th Street, 725ft (221m), Proposed
> 20. Times Square Tower, 726ft (221m), Completed
> 21. Metropolitan Tower, 716ft (218m), Completed
> 22. 250 East 57th Street, 715ft (218m), Under Construction
> 23. 50 West Street, 714ft (218m), Under Construction (currently on hold, work to resume soon)
> 24. 610 Lexington Avenue, 712ft (217m), Under Construction (currently on hold)
> 25. Nobu Hotel and Residences, 709ft (216m), Approved
> 26. JPMorganChase Tower, 707ft (216m), Completed
> 27. General Motors Building, 705ft (215m), Completed
> 28. Metropolitan Life Tower, 700ft (213m), Completed
> 29. 5 World Trade Center, 700ft+ (213m+), Approved
> 
> 
> *600 footers:*
> 
> 1. 500 Fifth Avenue, 697ft (212m), Completed
> 2. Americas Tower, 692ft (211m), Completed
> 3. Solow Building, 689ft (210m), Completed
> 4. HSBC Bank Building, 688ft (210m), Completed
> 5. 55 Water Street, 687ft (209m), Completed
> 6. 277 Park Avenue, 687ft (209m), Completed
> 7. 1585 Broadway, 685ft (209m), Completed
> 8. Random House Tower, 684ft (208m), Completed
> 9. Four Seasons Hotel, 682ft (208m), Completed
> 10. Citypoint Tower 1 (Downtown Brooklyn), 680ft (207,3m), Approved
> 11. McGraw-Hill Building, 674ft (205m), Completed
> 12. Lincoln Building, 673ft (205m), Completed
> 13. Citicorp Building, 673ft (205m), Completed
> 14. Barclay Tower, 673ft (205m), Completed
> 15. Paramount Plaza, 670ft (204m), Completed
> 16. 440 West 42nd Street, 669ft (204m), Completed
> 17. Trump Tower, 664ft (202m), Completed
> 18. 514 11th Avenue, 656ft+ (200m+), Proposed
> 19. Public New York (855 6th Avenue), 656ft+ (200m+), Proposed
> 20. 111 Washington Street, 656ft+ (200m+), Proposed
> 21...
> .
> .
> .
> 60. ...
> 
> In total: 60 buildings
> 
> 
> *500 footers:*
> 
> 130 buildings+
> 
> Right now NYC has about *250 buildings exceeding 500 feet*!


Thanks for this list. NYC in tradition, design and most importantly history will never be beaten in my eyes. It's a step in front of the rest and always will be.

London has grown 1000% since the year 2000. It had 2 towers above 150m in 2000, now it has 20 with another 29 (approved and planned) and a further 42 over 100m U/C and approved.


----------



## Frozt

Yes, Shenzhen lacks creativity also. Almost all of the buildings are glass boxes with different patterns, and the rest, fugly residential buildings. I hardly think it will be the best skyline by 2025.


----------



## KlausDiggy

From 20 finished of towers in London can be no question.hno:

Currently London has just 15 towers completed or TO. The other towers are merely in preparation (ground work).


----------



## QuantumX

DZH22 said:


> As someone who has admittedly been less than impressed with Miami, this video has altered my perception a bit. It definitely has some nice buildings in there, and plenty of filler so it's quite massive, especially for US standards.
> 
> Watch the video full screen in HD for the best effect!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jfnkRmIRucI
> 
> I could see it making a run at top 20. A lot can still happen in the next 12 years.


Really? Have you taken a stroll through any of my photo threads? And I think there are videos that show the city better than that.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Frozt said:


> Yes, Shenzhen lacks creativity also. Almost all of the buildings are glass boxes with different patterns, and the rest, fugly residential buildings. I hardly think it will be the best skyline by 2025.


Well we don't talk about the present here, we talk about 2025. Right now you are right, there are much boring boxes in Shenzhen especially in Futian District. But Shenzhen's skyline will transform dramatically. In our boxy example, the Futian CBD, there will be much crative designs, for example: SZ stock exchange building and the skyscrapers arround it, Ping An IFC, Gamdale Ganxia Tower...And there are much more development areas in Shenzhen, for example Qianhai. I count at least arround 10 masterplans with supertalls in Shenzhen and there are only one with a boring design. In my video you can count 15 boxy supertall projects, 10 supertall projects without a design yet, and 66 supertall projects in total. And I am only talking about supertall projects here, there are much more 200 m+ towers with creative designs too.


----------



## Pals_RGB

@Towerverre, is your video up-to-date ?


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Not really it is one week old. A new 380m project appeared and the Tianji International Plaza got a high increase to 395m. And Galaxy project got a new design.


----------



## Pals_RGB

:lol: In Shenzhen lot can happen in a week.


----------



## DZH22

QuantumX said:


> Really? Have you taken a stroll through any of my photo threads? And I think there are videos that show the city better than that.


I respond more to dynamic/moving views, where you can see a skyline's depth as you change angles and the previously hidden buildings make their appearances. For instance, a few years ago my dad would always watch NCIS and the Miami skyline at the beginning of the show always impressed me. I like this video because it makes the city feel alive and like you are part of it. It also helps me better understand the scale of the buildings there.

I have seen a million pics of Miami and they really don't do anything for me.


----------



## QuantumX

mariharol said:


> Nice!!!!...what is on the down left?? I can see there is a major construction because of the cranes in the picture...:cheers:


That's Brickell CityCentre. It's one of *at least 3 mega-projects planned* for Miami. Another tower has been added since this rendering was created and they have bought more property extending to Brickell Avenue, so we don't know how big the project will become. This is part of what makes Miami a contender for one of the best skylines by 2025. The photo beneath the rendering I just took yesterday as well as the one you're referring to.











DSC_0511 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## Hayaki

*Manila, Philippines*



reyvil888 said:


> *Makati , Metro Manila*
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makati by rolenf, on Flickr
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makati Skyline by rolenf, on Flickr


----------



## 7rani

Let's move to Europe, France:

Paris, la Défense: 


La Défense, Paris par Christian Heindel, sur Flickr


Paris - Grande Arche de la Défense par oshita946, sur Flickr


Paris-La Defense par Gabriel Glez., sur Flickr


Automne à Paris la Défense par bruno2nis, sur Flickr


Paris La Défense, la Société Générale est toujours debout - SocGen still stands par paspog, sur Flickr


Paris La Défense vue du haut de la tour CB21 10 par paspog, sur Flickr


----------



## 7rani

Paris, La Défense:


Paris / La Défense et la fontaine d'Agam ...au repos !!!!! par photosylvia / silabox en vacances, sur Flickr


Paris | La defense par Victor Pérez :: victorperezp.com, sur Flickr


Paris La Defense @ Night par bruxelles5, sur Flickr


Paris | La defense par Victor Pérez :: victorperezp.com, sur Flickr


Paris, La Dèfense 2010 par Tumbalalaika, sur Flickr


Paris - La Défense par jmboyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Judgejudy123

^^ amazing pics :cheers:


----------



## KlausDiggy

*One of the best Skylines in Europe: Frankfurt (Germany)*









by Patrick Müller









by epizentrum on DAF









by Beggi on DAF









by Beggi on DAF


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Guangzhou Zhujiang CBD (5 topped out/completed supertalls can be seen on the first photo) :cheers:











E100VS, July 29th 2013, Guangzhou (8) by Tianming Chen, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Hong Kong, Shanghai, Shenzhen, Guangzhou, Chongqing..
Five Chinese cities are in my Top 10 already! And this seems to be just the beginning.. kay:


----------



## Puppetgeneral

first time i see blue cranes!


----------



## Erhan

Guangzhou has become fking awesome!


----------



## DZH22

Erhan said:


> Guangzhou has become fking awesome!


+1 It's criminally underrated on this website, especially in the Best Asian Skyline thread, but it is developing a dominate cluster that may well be the best in the world within 1-2 years.


----------



## Erhan

IFC Tower :drool:









https://www.facebook.com/coolspawn









Miles Nicholls - Digidoc2 









quanwinner


----------



## QuantumX

The Miami skyline is becoming more massive even as we speak. We just need taller, more aesthetically-appealing buildings. In my second photo below from Saturday, you can see how nicely the Brickell CityCentre project is going to fill in the southern end of the skyline. 


CSC_0721 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0551 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## Qantas743

This is Melbourne in around 2015, let alone 2025 :









Unfortunately, Melbourne only recently discovered that it is constrained by height restrictions stemming from aircraft flight paths, which will limit buildings to 312m. 

While these rules are unlikely to be changed any time soon, if and when they are, I predict an avalanche of 300m+ proposals.


----------



## Erhan

Istanbul have changed a lot in just 8 years and will change even more in the following 2-3 years. If it continues like this and gains a bit more height I think it will get much higher up in top lists by 2025. This is just the main cluster, there are 2 clusters (Sisli and Bomonti)just the the right and 1 cluster (Maslak) to the left of this picture, they are also growing...

Edited to look like it did in 2005










Original picture, how it looked a couple of months ago










How it will look like in late 2015 / early 2016 when all Prep and U/C projects are finished


----------



## Qantas743

Melbourne 2020 (but without Australia 108):


----------



## Judgejudy123

Qantas743 said:


> Melbourne 2020 (but without Australia 108):


One word: EPIC


----------



## DZH22

I actually think Melbourne will look better than those pictures, because it has an absolute ton of smaller scale projects going on that haven't been rendered in. In fact, I'm not even sure if all the larger scale projects are shown.
It will be much denser than these pictures, and missing the eyesore Australia 108.


----------



## QuantumX

mariharol said:


> Nice!!!!...what is on the down left?? I can see there is a major construction because of the cranes in the picture...:cheers:


This is the same angle. I just zoomed out farther so that you can see the condos in the foreground. 


CSC_0734 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## zilze

Nice pictures of future Paris above, I really love the glass finishings of their high-rises. French architects know what the definition of aesthetics mean. Even though the shape of their towers are not so unique but, they made sure the overall glass coverings of their skyscrapers look gorgeous and superior which gave the skyline a dark, superior and quality look. 
That's what Chinese cities lack. Hats off for Paris.


----------



## eddeux

I think it'd be silly for me to try to guess. Given the huge construction boom over the last 13 years that has altered so many skylines it's impossible to tell. I do believe that cities such as NY & Hong Kong will still be two of the best by 2025 though.


----------



## gehenaus

QuantumX said:


> I'm not sure what this means, but if someone has a bladder control problem in real life, that's a medical condition that should not be used to put people down.


icard: 
Are you for real?


----------



## QuantumX

gehenaus said:


> icard:
> Are you for real?


*
DAMN RIGHT! ARE YOU?*


----------



## little universe

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Careful before that idiot critisises where you live despite it not being mentioned in the thread!


Very rude, no wonder Gonski Report aims at overhauling OZ crippled education system. :nuts: 

Pissybits might live in Miami, but he's a Chinese from China (regularly encountered him in Chinese sub-forum), and he is legitimate to express his object view on Chongqing, but you...everyone could read a tint of condescending on Chinese cities from yr comments.

To be fair though, i would rank Queenslander skylines on 4th(Gold Coast) and 5th(Brissy) OZ-wide after my lovely Melbourne, snobbi Sydney and nouveau riche Perth. Brissy dose not have the height or the right rhythm, Gold Coast on the other hand does have the height but is way too linear (and too much condos). Melbourne could be the only aussie city managing into World's Top 10 by 2025 imo.

Anyway...just make sure you are sober and calm when you reply next time. (Getting drunk while surfing on internet is a new norm among aussies recently )


----------



## gehenaus

QuantumX said:


> *
> DAMN RIGHT! ARE YOU?*


:nuts:
That miami heat must have got to you.


----------



## QuantumX

gehenaus said:


> :nuts:
> That miami heat must have got to you.


Keep it up! I have to go to work now.


----------



## miami305

cfredo said:


> @isaidso
> Look what you have done! You destroyed his make-believe Miami, now he is completely confused and lost! :lol:


Get a life - I have one and a really nice one too...:cheers:


----------



## miami305

cfredo said:


> OK, and how is a "nuts"-smiley an appropriate answer to isaidso's reasonable post?


Are you serious dude? Give me a break....OMG..you people are :nuts:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

little universe said:


> Very rude, no wonder Gonski Report aims at overhauling OZ crippled education system. :nuts:
> 
> Pissybits might live in Miami, but he's a Chinese from China (regularly encountered him in Chinese sub-forum), and he is legitimate to express his object view on Chongqing, but you...everyone could read a tint of condescending on Chinese cities from yr comments.
> 
> To be fair though, i would rank Queenslander skylines on 4th(Gold Coast) and 5th(Brissy) OZ-wide after my lovely Melbourne, snobbi Sydney and nouveau riche Perth. Brissy dose not have the height or the right rhythm, Gold Coast on the other hand does have the height but is way too linear (and too much condos). Melbourne could be the only aussie city managing into World's Top 10 by 2025 imo.
> 
> Anyway...just make sure you are sober and calm when you reply next time. (Getting drunk while surfing on internet is a new norm among aussies recently )


Thanks for your concern, sweet heart, but I don't drink alcohol. Secondly, if you thought what I said was intended to be condescending - I think you may be a little on the insecure side. Heaven forbid some body (not from China) would genuinely like the grit and somewhat dirty look of Chongqing! If I didn't like Chongqing I would have said so, I don't need to beat around the bush or come up with some back-handed compliment.

The rest of your post, I could give two shits about.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Move over, everyone, here comes Toronto in 2025.










http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2013/08/21/toronto-skyline-photos_n_3790837.html?1


----------



## 1Filipe1

wow great picture if that does happen...very very nice lol


----------



## isaidso

Gosh, and the 7 tower One Yonge proposal, 3 tower Mirvish-Gehry proposal, and multi-tower East Waterfront proposal aren't even in there. :uh:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Those two towers near the CN Tower are perfect. Exactly what I've thought Toronto has always needed. Great render.


----------



## Yellow Fever

It actually looks like three clusters put together. I'd be over joy if Vancouver has even one.


----------



## isaidso

This one's a bit old now, but thought it was a very good job done by one of the local members in Toronto. You truly get a sense of what's to come. 

Blue: under construction
Red: proposals
Yellow: in sales





Courtesy of Innsertnamehere


----------



## wino

O wow look at those curves.. so sexy Toronto 2025!


----------



## Erhan

Istanbul

You can see all the projects on google maps: http://goo.gl/maps/1u9Ny










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/bdemir/8324445533/


----------



## -Corey-

New York City will still be number 1!


----------



## isaidso

I like how they lit up 1 WTC in that first photo although it instantly makes me think of France, not the United States.


----------



## De Klauw

èđđeůx;106369390 said:


> I think it'd be silly for me to try to guess. Given the huge construction boom over the last 13 years that has altered so many skylines it's impossible to tell.


I am sure the New York skyline in 2025 will still be more authentic and iconic than any new one. 

It's simply not that easy to create iconic skylines . You need more than just buildings.


----------



## hunser

Judgejudy123 said:


> ^^ Someone is offended


Says the guy who has The Shard - London in his signature. London should build some real supertalls (by roof height) first and then we'll talk. 



Faisal Shourov said:


> Lets see how these criterias apply to Shenzhen
> 1. Shenzhen has 10 supertalls U/C, 6 more under preparation (3 completed supertalls currently exist)
> 2. Shenzhen already got 26 buildings between 200-299m height range, 18 more are under construction (maybe more, i could count this much only).
> 3. New York is definitely ahead in uniqueness of architecture
> 4. Shenzhen's got all of them, New York skyline doesn't have mountains nearby
> 7. New York is much ahead as of now
> 
> Shenzhen was established just 30 years ago, give it 15 years more then see what happens. New York took its time to reach today's position.


New York's layout (the Manhattan Island) is pretty good. The southern tip with the Statue of Liberty and tall, densely packed skyscrapers make an epic scene. 

But yes, I agree we have to give Shenzhen more time. I'm following Chinese projects quite closely. 

My top skyscrapers u/c (or in prep) are all located in China and the US:
1. Torre Verre
2. CTF Guangzhou
3. Ping An Shenzhen
4. 2WTC (on hold for now)
5. 432 PA

1WTC (needs more height, antenna is ugly) and the Shanghai Tower (too curvy for my taste) are overrated imo.


----------



## -Corey-

Faisal Shourov said:


> Lets see how these criterias apply to Shenzhen
> 1. Shenzhen has 10 supertalls U/C, 6 more under preparation (3 completed supertalls currently exist)
> 2. Shenzhen already got 26 buildings between 200-299m height range, 18 more are under construction (maybe more, i could count this much only).
> 3. New York is definitely ahead in uniqueness of architecture
> 4. Shenzhen's got all of them, New York skyline doesn't have mountains nearby
> 6. New York is much ahead as of now
> 
> Shenzhen was established just 30 years ago, give it 15 years more then see what happens. New York took its time to reach today's position.


New York City didn't take 30 years, it took more than 120 years!


----------



## Joseph Gomes

The Shenzhen saga- 25 years, rags to riches 



duskdawn said:


> Hope this helps.
> 
> 25 years ago. A small fishing village.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some factories and people showed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buildings! Not skysrapers though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preparing for the new avenue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avenue complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a small town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cranes and the new city showed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting crowded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyscrapers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Population rushed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A city of construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can now call it "big".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expanded around the lake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyscrapers getting more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to build new high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambitions in 1996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 Years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A modern city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same avenue today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New skyscrapers never stop showing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hong Kong's new brother.


This post is *7 years old* btw. A lot happened in Shenzhen since then :cheers:


----------



## -Corey-

Quantity over quality... NYC had that time in the *1890s*..


----------



## Judgejudy123

hunser said:


> Says the guy who has The Shard - London in his signature. London should build some real supertalls (by roof height) first and then we'll talk.
> 
> 
> 
> New York's layout (the Manhattan Island) is pretty good. The southern tip with the Statue of Liberty and tall, densely packed skyscrapers make an epic scene.
> 
> But yes, I agree we have to give Shenzhen more time. I'm following Chinese projects quite closely.
> 
> My top skyscrapers u/c (or in prep) are all located in China and the US:
> 1. Torre Verre
> 2. CTF Guangzhou
> 3. Ping An Shenzhen
> 4. 2WTC (on hold for now)
> 5. 432 PA
> 
> 1WTC (needs more height, antenna is ugly) and the Shanghai Tower (too curvy for my taste) are overrated imo.


 May i ask what is wrong with the Shard?


----------



## Judgejudy123

Joseph Gomes said:


> The Shenzhen saga- 25 years, rags to riches
> 
> 
> 
> This post is *7 years old* btw. A lot happened in Shenzhen since then :cheers:


Wow! What a big change!


----------



## Pals_RGB

Joseph Gomes said:


> The Shenzhen saga- 25 years, rags to riches
> 
> 
> 
> This post is *7 years old* btw. A lot happened in Shenzhen since then :cheers:



And after 10-15 yrs probably the worlds best skyline city.


----------



## zilze

Tremendous changes in such a short period of time, impressive:applause:


----------



## Puppetgeneral

There is a reason why China made this city the first Special Economic Zone.Its sort of happening to Zhuhai too


----------



## www.sercan.de

hunser said:


> No. But I can see where your question is coming from ... right now the Midtown plateau is about 700 - 900 feet. Only a few towers, i.e. supertalls, can break through that mass.
> 
> Supertalls completed in Midtown:
> - Empire State Building, 381m
> - Bank of America Tower, 366m
> - Chrysler Building, 319m
> - New York Times Tower, 319m
> 
> Supertalls under construction / prep work in Midtown (+ West Side):
> - 225 West 57th Street, 472m (min.)
> - 432 Park Avenue, 426m
> - Hudson Yards North Tower, 408m
> - One Manhattan West, 371m
> - 111 West 57th Street, 366m (min.)
> - Torre Verre, 320m
> - Girasole, 323m
> - One57, 306m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dubai already has about 20 supertalls, yet hardly anyone here on SSC has it as number 1. It's not enough to just build supertalls en masse, you need quality and density too. Just take a look at the Dubai Marina ... uke:


Thanks a lot.
But actually i meant the "empty" gab between both cluster.


----------



## wino

Shanghai is definitely building QUALITY buildings.. 



little universe said:


> 晨渡 / the ferry by blackstation, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

Imagine Chicago's skyline (at least the Loop) being put in between Midtown & Downtown New York. Oh dear ... :drool:


----------



## Yellow Fever

I believe Chicago would still be one of the tops in 2025



5B8A0586_7_8_stitchMs by Rasidel Slika, on Flickr


----------



## tita01

Skyline of Metro Manila 2012


----------



## Crazy Dude

Let's give Jakarta a little more time
and it surely be one of the world's best. 



Dito Roso said:


> *Supertall Projects In Jakarta​* (proposed, approved, preparation, U/C)​
> *
> >>>> 4 Supertalls are On-going in Jakarta currently*
> *
> CEMINDO Tower (300+ m / 67 storey)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TOWER ONE @ THAMRIN NINE (330 m / 73 storey)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PERTAMINA ENERGY TOWER (500+ m / 99 storey)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SIGNATURE TOWER (638 m / 111 storey)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _>>>> Proposed / Approved_
> 
> *PERURI-88 (400+ m / 88 storey)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MENARA JAKARTA (500+ m / ? storey)* Status : On-Hold


----------



## Puppetgeneral

Oh yeah I bet Jakarta will be on the top 10 in the next 15 - 20 years. But it will have a lot of competition with other cities, like kuala lumpur and guangzhou.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

And when ever some body shows Jakarta... it's always individual photos and renders. The skyline has potential, but I don't think it'll be a standout over the coming decade.


----------



## hunser

Thanks to Funkyskunk2! 

New rendering showing 432 PA (426m, u/c), One57 (306m, t/o) and Torre Verre (320m, prep). Now imagine 107W57th (366m, prep) and 225W57th (472m, demo) in that view!


----------



## DZH22

Why on earth is Torre Verre still stuck at 1050' when there are gigantic towers like 432 out of the ground (with more approved)? Shouldn't they be able to come back with, say, 1150'? The one argument against it (overshadowing the ESB) has proven to be both moot, and to not have applied to a bunch of other projects in midtown. There's still a chance! It should be one of the centerpieces, not "just another tower!!!"


----------



## hunser

DZH22 said:


> Why on earth is Torre Verre still stuck at 1050' when there are gigantic towers like 432 out of the ground (with more approved)? Shouldn't they be able to come back with, say, 1150'? The one argument against it (overshadowing the ESB) has proven to be both moot, and to not have applied to a bunch of other projects in midtown. There's still a chance! It should be one of the centerpieces, not "just another tower!!!"


Problem with Torre Verre is that it was never 'as of right'. The tower had to go through some complicated approval processes. The City Planning Commission has strict rules and unfortunately Amanda Burden (she's a real _burden_) chopped the tower's head off due to ridiculous reasons. According to her, the top didn't meet the required aesthetics and thus would 'disturb' the ESB. Again, ridiculous. 

Never came it to her mind that maybe,_ just maybe_ she should have given Nouvel the chance to redesign the very top so Verre could keep its initial height. 

What a bit**.


----------



## QuantumX

DZH22 said:


> Boston dropped from 50 to 57 so I feel your pain. I think it only went up 1 point in the last year. That's what happens when the current "boom" is stuck around 70-90 meters. When the list started a few years back I think we were as high as 24. We are finally getting some nice new towers over here, (190-200m+) but I don't think that will be enough in this day and age, especially with Chinese cities exploding the way they are.


It's really hard to compete with that cheap Chinese labor, but I would prefer American workers be paid well. When the list started a few years back, Miami was actually as high as 18, which really kind of stunned me, but as you can see, we slowly slid down to 28. Still Miami has a lot under construction now and a lot more scheduled to start next year, so Miami will be gaining a lot more skyline. I just don't know how it will measure up with the other big skylines of the world. 



DZH22 said:


> I think the most interesting one is Toronto. Most booming city in North America, and yet it didn't move. Also Istanbul, booming and fell a spot.


Toronto did at least move ahead of Panama City, which is what I was anticipating.


----------



## isaidso

Is there away of accessing the old list? Regarding Toronto, the 'weakest' cities ahead of it seem to be Singapore, Kuala Lumpur, and Seoul... if you can call them weak at all. Jakarta will likely stay ahead of Toronto. There are 24 million people there.

In 2014, we might start to see the first significant drop for Chicago. It might fall 3 places down to 9th.


----------



## wino

Manila was below Kuala Lumpur before (and Seoul I think....) now it's ahead. 

next one to overtake is Singapore and Chongging. Can't wait for the updated list.


----------



## isaidso

Manila jumped ahead of Seoul as well.


----------



## wino

How is the development in Chongging?
Do you think Manila can catch up with it?

Growth in Chinese cities are just tough to catch up with..


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Is there away of accessing the old list?


Isaidso, if there is, I haven't figured it out yet. If the market holds up, with what's planned, Toronto has a shot at the top 10. 

http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html



isaidso said:


> In 2014, we might start to see the first significant drop for Chicago. It might fall 3 places down to 9th.


Unfortunately for Chicago, you could very well be right.


----------



## wino

QuantumX said:


> Isaidso, if there is, I haven't figured it out yet. If the markets holds up, with what's planned, Toronto has a shot at the top 10.


I won't be surprised if other dark horses (Chinese cities below the top 20) will compete in the top 10 in the next few years though... 

top 10 will really be a tough one. Even for Manila which is booming more than Toronto... Bangkok's score at top 9 is waaay ahead at 16,000 points... lots of catching up to do... So the only battle will be for TOP 10.. which will really really be a close fight among booming cities.

I'd be happy and content if Toronto jumps its rank UP somewhere in the top 15.


----------



## QuantumX

wino said:


> I won't be surprised if other dark horses (Chinese cities below the top 20) will compete in the top 10 in the next few years though...
> 
> top 10 will really be a tough one. Even for Manila which is booming more than Toronto... Bangkok's score at top 9 is waaay ahead at 16,000 points... lots of catching up to do... So the only battle will be for TOP 10.. which will really really be a close fight among booming cities.
> 
> I'd be happy and content if Toronto jumps its rank UP somewhere in the top 15.


I see what you mean. I thought Miami had a shot at getting back into the top 20 (lower teens), but we still might not be able to do it even if all that is planned actually gets built.


----------



## DZH22

Some of the new list is definitely wrong. For example, they forgot about Devon Tower in Oklahoma City! How do you miss something that large and prominent? Who knows what else they missed.


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> Isaidso, if there is, I haven't figured it out yet. If the market holds up, with what's planned, Toronto has a shot at the top 10.


Perhaps we should save the 2013 list so we're not in this position next year?

Toronto proposals represent a doubling of the current skyline, so a lot depends on them moving to construction. If only a quarter move to construction it will only be enough to maintain Toronto's current position or perhaps move to 15th. 

All of them getting built should vault Toronto to about 19,000 pts, but the market has cooled down significantly here. I'm hoping they'll all still get built, but just take longer before shovels hit the ground.


----------



## DZH22

Keep in mind the (beyond) booming cities that are just itching to burst into the top 15 themselves, and rain all over the parade of the Toronto's, Miami's, etc. (well actually, they just rained all over Miami's parade, Toronto is next) The biggest threats here are Tianjin and Mumbai, with Beijing, Nanjing, and Moscow also lurking. Toronto is going to have a hell of a tough time breaking into the top 15. Even if they can pass, say, Singapore, Seoul, or KL within a few years (surprisingly unlikely) by then Tianjin and Mumbai will most likely have blown right by them. We've got a dogfight for sure!


----------



## QuantumX

DZH22 said:


> Some of the new list is definitely wrong. For example, they forgot about Devon Tower in Oklahoma City! How do you miss something that large and prominent? Who knows what else they missed.


I'm not sure what you mean. Where are they listing one prominent building in one city?



isaidso said:


> Perhaps we should save the 2013 list so we're not in this position next year?
> 
> Toronto proposals represent a doubling of the current skyline, so a lot depends on them moving to construction. If only a quarter move to construction it will only be enough to maintain Toronto's current position or perhaps move to 15th.
> 
> All of them getting built should vault Toronto to about 19,000 pts, but the market has cooled down significantly here. I'm hoping they'll all still get built, but just take longer before shovels hit the ground.


It doesn't let me copy the page as a picture, so I copied at least the text, which doesn't look very pretty, but at least the information is there. Anyway, 2025 is lots of time for Toronto to have another boom. For instance, a lot of projects that didn't make it in the last decade here in Miami are being resurrected in this decade. Our parade might have gotten rained on DZH22, but the parade is not over and we don't know where it's going to end.


----------



## DZH22

QuantumX said:


> I'm not sure what you mean. Where are they listing one prominent building in one city?


They list the tallest building in each city. Devon was completed a year or 2 ago. It's something like 257 meters, yet they still list Chase as the tallest at 152 meters. That's almost 170 points missing from their tally. What I'm saying is, if they missed such a highly publicized building being completed, what else did they miss?


----------



## DZH22

I think this might help explain the omission of Devon Tower. Way to go Emporis!!!

http://www.emporis.com/building/devon-energy-center-oklahoma-city-ok-usa


----------



## wino

well it is already a given that the list isn't accurate.


----------



## QuantumX

DZH22 said:


> They list the tallest building in each city. Devon was completed a year or 2 ago. It's something like 257 meters, yet they still list Chase as the tallest at 152 meters. That's almost 170 points missing from their tally. What I'm saying is, if they missed such a highly publicized building being completed, what else did they miss?


Oh, I see what you mean. You have to click on "next 100" at the bottom to see that. I didn't even know there was a "next 100."


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> It doesn't let me copy the page as a picture, so I copied at least the text, which doesn't look very pretty, but at least the information is there. Anyway, 2025 is lots of time for Toronto to have another boom. For instance, a lot of projects that didn't make it in the last decade here in Miami are being resurrected in this decade. Our parade might have gotten rained on DZH22, but the parade is not over and we don't know where it's going to end.


I'll try and remember that you have a copy. We'll need it this time next year. 

It says a lot that some north American cities are building yet tread water or slip multiple spots in just one year. It's part of the global power re-alignment to Asia, but I suppose we should be glad that they're doing well. It means hundreds of millions of people are being lifted out of poverty there. 

That said, we all have aspirations for the places we call home. Take solace in the fact that you Americans will always have New York. Canadians have long waited for a one of our cities to blossom into a world beater like that. Toronto is our best hope. We're adamant that we will get there although I'm quite pleased with the city it's turned into already.



DZH22 said:


> Keep in mind the (beyond) booming cities that are just itching to burst into the top 15 themselves, and rain all over the parade of the Toronto's, Miami's, etc. (well actually, they just rained all over Miami's parade, Toronto is next) The biggest threats here are Tianjin and Mumbai, with Beijing, Nanjing, and Moscow also lurking. Toronto is going to have a hell of a tough time breaking into the top 15. Even if they can pass, say, Singapore, Seoul, or KL within a few years (surprisingly unlikely) by then Tianjin and Mumbai will most likely have blown right by them. We've got a dogfight for sure!


It's going to be interesting to watch unfold although I have a gut feeling that Toronto will have to pull something out of a hat to move into the top 15. Toronto is a relatively small city and I'm not sure if we'll have enough scale behind us to stay in the game long term. We're going up against cities that completely dwarf us.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> I'll try and remember that you have a copy. We'll need it this time next year.
> 
> It says a lot that some north American cities are building yet tread water or slip multiple spots in just one year. It's part of the global power re-alignment to Asia, but I suppose we should be glad that they're doing well. It means hundreds of millions of people are being lifted out of poverty there.
> 
> That said, we all have aspirations for the places we call home. Take solace in the fact that you Americans will always have New York. Canadians have long waited for a one of our cities to blossom into a world beater like that. Toronto is our best hope. We're adamant that we will get there although I'm quite pleased with the city it's turned into already.
> 
> It's going to be interesting to watch unfold although I have a gut feeling that Toronto will have to pull something out of a hat to move into the top 15. Toronto is a relatively small city and I'm not sure if we'll have enough scale behind us to stay in the game long term. We're going up against cities that completely dwarf us.


Isaidso, the ranking for the previous year though is in the column just to the left of this year's ranking. 

http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html

I have faith in what Toronto can do in the next 10 years though. The market might have slowed down there for now, but let's see what happens. I think a lot can happen. 

With Miami, there is a lot planned and scheduled to start construction next year. It just has to get out of the ground to be counted, and here in Miami, we have lots of cheap property ripe for development and for whatever the market will bear. Lots of South American and European interest here right now. We don't have a lot of older history here in Miami that should be preserved. Just a lot a parking lots ready whenever the market is.


----------



## teresabaixue

DZH22 said:


> They list the tallest building in each city. Devon was completed a year or 2 ago. It's something like 257 meters, yet they still list Chase as the tallest at 152 meters. That's almost 170 points missing from their tally. What I'm saying is, if they missed such a highly publicized building being completed, what else did they miss?


They miss thousands of buildings of Chinese cities :lol:， I wonder is that many Chinese cities are no official statistics nor civil statistical data, where their data comes from？:nuts:


----------



## Archaean

The Chinese government is notoriously bad at collecting civil data.


----------



## teresabaixue

Archaean said:


> The Chinese government is notoriously bad at collecting civil data.


 :hilarious:hilarious:hilarious


----------



## oliver999

teresabaixue said:


> They miss thousands of buildings of Chinese cities :lol:， I wonder is that many Chinese cities are no official statistics nor civil statistical data, where their data comes from？:nuts:


chinese statistical bereau of each city published a huge book each year ,hundreds of pages, but didnt metion how many skyscrapers the city had. only how many square meters increased each year.


----------



## QuantumX

teresabaixue said:


> *They miss thousands of buildings of Chinese cities* :lol:， I wonder is that many Chinese cities are no official statistics nor civil statistical data, where their data comes from？:nuts:


I often wonder about this when I see high-altitude photos of Shaghai! :cheers:


----------



## teresabaixue

QuantumX said:


> I often wonder about this when I see high-altitude photos of Shaghai! :cheers:


Data of Shanghai are missing at least 1000 :lol:


----------



## isaidso

China will have to document and record everything at some point. Till then we have no choice, but to go by what's been counted. If New York can count their buildings, so can every Chinese city. They're just being lax and negligent.


----------



## QuantumX

City officials wouldn't be doing this if they weren't anticipating what's coming.



desertpunk said:


> *City Plans To Upzone Big Chunks Of Park West, Edgewater, "Wynwood Gateway"*


----------



## isaidso

Is that north of downtown?


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Is that north of downtown?


Yes, this is all north of the financial district and the CBD. So they are essentially talking about expanding downtown Miami farther north while anticipating future growth in these areas. The financial district is already going to be dense as all hell.


----------



## isaidso

Is it an extension of downtown then, or will there be a visual/psychological gap between the 2?


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Is it an extension of downtown then, or will there be a visual/psychological gap between the 2?


You can see all of the areas mentioned in this photo, mid-to-upper left. See the bridge in the upper middle of the photo with boat passing under it (I-195)? That is the upper most boundary of downtown. That is the midtown area, but it is all going to eventually meld into one huge downtown.


DSC_0504 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Ok thanks. That's going to be quite an expansive footprint when it fills in. That looks to be around 5 km or 2 miles in 'US speak'.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Ok thanks. That's going to be quite an expansive footprint when it fills in. That looks to be around 5 km or 2 miles in 'US speak'.


Yes! And it's becoming increasingly difficult to do it all justice in just one photograph. In this first photo here, the right one-third of the photo will eventually look like the middle third, except that the buildings there cannot be more than 649 feet tall because the Edgewater district is right in line with MIA runways. Some of the Edgewater projects that didn't make it to construction in the last decade when the market collapsed have been taken over by other developers. In the second photo below, the left half will eventually look like the right half. 


DSC_0655 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0899 by QuantumX, on Flickr

In this aerial photo, courtesy of Ross Cobb of www.FloridaPhoto.com, Wynwood is in the upper left. It is the western half of Midtown opposite Edgewater.


6101025938_70352fcb88_b by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

QuantumX said:


> That's Brickell CityCentre. It's one of *at least 3 mega-projects planned* for Miami. Another tower has been added since this rendering was created and *they have bought more property extending to Brickell Avenue, so we don't know how big the project will become. * This is part of what makes Miami a contender for one of the best skylines by 2025.


*The 80-story mixed-use One Brickell Citycentre at 700 Brickell Avenue has now become the final piece of the puzzle in this project. *


one-brickell-citycentre_600 by QuantumX, on Flickr

*It's going to go right smack dab in the middle of this photo!*

CSC_0766 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## alheaine

well, metro manila is gonna have hundreds of 150m-250m buildings in the next 5years..i wouldn't be surprised if it would look more like bangkok then..


----------



## Dmerdude

Perhaps Istanbul can be in top 25 by 2025



Erhan said:


> http://www.fotokritik.com/3150180/ist


----------



## QuantumX

So many cities around the world are building so much right now that where somebody falls in the standings in 2025 is pretty much a toss up!


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ I agree, there's a lot op intercity competition for sure!   .


----------



## Lordloya

Mexico City|Paseo de la Reforma.


201? por equisrex, en Flickr


Paseo de la Reforma Traffic Circle On A Rainy Night por stevebfotos, en Flickr


Hochhäuser am Paseo de la Reforma por Paula Ruppert, en Flickr









By Ricardo Gomez Garrido (Fotografías aéreas de México).


----------



## Joseph Gomes

Some Guangzhou photos (all of them by Pansori)

Urban environment along Guangzhou Middle Avenue. Mostly hi-end luxury apartments with an occasional 


















Some photos of Zhuijiang New Town (CBD of Guangzhou)


----------



## QuantumX

In the photo of mine below the rendering, our new 80-story presumed supertall will go just to the right of the text. The Swire logo is facing SW 7th Street which is along the Brickell Citicentre text with Brickell Avenue to the right. 


one-brickell-citycentre_600 by QuantumX, on Flickr


6097423319_d8105a9a8d_o by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## wino

The growing skyline of Manila.
Hopefully someone will create a future render of this aerial picture based on U/C and active proposals. 

I'm also curious if by 2025 these 3 major CBDs would ever be connected as 1 skyline. 



crossboneka said:


> this will be the city's tallest block in the near future.
> 
> an old aerial shot courtesy of Dennis Panganiban


----------



## QuantumX

Is this all part of the same skyline in one city or is this like a Miami/Miami Beach/Sunny Isles Beach type of thing where we have three separate and distinct major skylines in the same county, but all in their own distinct, separate, and respective cities?


----------



## wino

^^ 3 Different cities. Makati, Taguig and Mandaluyong.
But all are part of Metro Manila (National capital region - composed of 17 cities and municipalities.)

In some ways the same with Miami I guess..


----------



## 009

Hong Kong
Shanghai
Shenzhen
Guangzhou


----------



## gabo79

star wars


----------



## [email protected]

wino said:


> The growing skyline of Manila.
> Hopefully someone will create a future render of this aerial picture based on U/C and active proposals.
> 
> I'm also curious if by 2025 these 3 major CBDs would ever be connected as 1 skyline.


Well just give it a try, it could be like this, not an aerial though... Massive but still needing some numbers of supertalls...


























From this...


----------



## wino

[email protected] said:


>


So this is with all Active constructions only?

This looks outdated though, Discovery Primea is already topped off.
any way, thanks for the post!


----------



## Pals_RGB

Guess the city? Its a contender for the top 10 by 2025.


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ Tianjin/Binhai, P.R.C. And that is in the wrong forum section .


----------



## Pals_RGB

bozenBDJ said:


> ^ And that is in the wrong forum section .


Perhaps you are in the wrong forum section. 
This photo shows the amount of construction going on there to make it a top contender for the _Best skylines by 2025_. :nuts:


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ You wrote ,guess the city?' in that post above so this forum section better suits that.

But anyway, this skyscraper boom in China is increadibly immense :nuts: .


----------



## [email protected]

wino said:


> So this is with all Active constructions only?
> 
> This looks outdated though, Discovery Primea is already topped off.
> any way, thanks for the post!


Yes, I think its only active construction until 2015... So it would be bigger skyline 10 years later (at 2025). At that we could already have supertalls hopefully...


----------



## geloboi0830




----------



## isaidso

^^ The title is a misnomer. It should read 'World's Largest Skylines based on our Pts System'. 'Best' is subjective in nature. Likewise, this thread isn't necessarily about the largest skylines in 2025. It's about the 'best' skylines in 2025.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> ^^ The title is a misnomer. It should read 'World's Largest Skylines based on our Pts System'. 'Best' is subjective in nature. Likewise, this thread isn't necessarily about the largest skylines in 2025. It's about the 'best' skylines in 2025.


He doesn't quote a source, but it seems to be this one again. 

http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


----------



## isaidso

Yes, I recognized it. I still wish they'd make the old lists from previous years available.


----------



## hunser

New York - Future residential projects (only some mentioned):


----------



## teresabaixue

isaidso said:


> Yes, I recognized it. I still wish they'd make the old lists from previous years available.


the list 2012
http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1846725370 :banana:


----------



## isaidso

teresabaixue said:


> the list 2012
> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1846725370 :banana:


Good god, it still exists. Thank you so much. I know I'm not the only one who's anxious to look at the 2012 list. 

:dance:


----------



## isaidso

I couldn't resist tabulating the points growth for cities between 2012 and 2013. 

I've only looked at the top 50 cities in 2013 so there may be cities further down the list that accumulated more points than some of the ones listed here. Suzhou is a good case in point. They're ranked #51, but accumulated 1086 points in the last year.

Shenzhen 2663
Shenyang 2542
Manila 2453
Wuxi 1839
Jakarta 1814
Wuhan 1638
Toronto 1461
Tianjin 1460
Kuala Lumpur 1454
Chongqing 1379

Dubai 1281
Chengdu 1225
New York 961
Hangzhou 876
Shanghai 876
Moscow 863
Qingdao 804
Istanbul 744
Tokyo 743
Singapore 712

Sao Paulo 672
Panama City 607
Osaka 572
Dalian 518
Seoul 508
Hong Kong 489
Bangkok 472
Mumbai 453
Busan 382
Mexico City 369

Chicago 368
Doha 340
Abu Dhabi 329
Guangzhou 327
Taipei 300
Incheon 266
Sydney 233
Melbourne 164
Macao 132
Beijing 100

Paris 76
Nanjing 32
San Francisco 21
Philadelphia 19
Miami 14
Los Angeles 8
Atlanta 0
Dallas 0
Houston 0
Las Vegas 0


2013 List: http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html
2012 List: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1846725370


----------



## wino

^^ If the growth (points) is the same for next year. 
Manila could easily surpass Singapore next year!

Chongging in 2 years?
It will be a good battle between Manila and Chongging for the top 10!

Never thought Manila would have a chance to break in the top 10, some time in the near future!


Bangkok at number 9, is sitting comfortably there. Will take many years to catch up to Bangkok.
I don't see any cities contesting Bangkok's position in the next 5 years or so..

@Isaidso thanks for the points comparison


----------



## 808 state

*MANILA*
*SCROLL >---------------->*









by Donie Cruz



^^glad to see Manila on the list


----------



## 808 state

*MANILA*








by Matt sarmiento


----------



## wino

I have a feeling these people are just spamming...


----------



## 808 state

wino said:


> I have a feeling these people are just spamming...


just because we're not joining in discussions, you assume we're spamming?


----------



## wino

808 state said:


> just because we're not joining in discussions, you assume we're spamming?


actually... YES.

Isn't it already enough that you have posted those pictures repeatedly on other threads?


----------



## isaidso

wino said:


> ^^ If the growth (points) is the same for next year.
> Manila could easily surpass Singapore next year!
> 
> Chongging in 2 years?
> It will be a good battle between Manila and Chongging for the top 10!
> 
> Never thought Manila would have a chance to break in the top 10, some time in the near future!
> 
> 
> Bangkok at number 9, is sitting comfortably there. Will take many years to catch up to Bangkok.
> I don't see any cities contesting Bangkok's position in the next 5 years or so..
> 
> @Isaidso thanks for the points comparison


No problem, I've been itching to do it but didn't have access to the old list till that guy posted a link to the baidu site. We could see Manila at #10 next year as the pace of construction seems to be maintaining its pace. It will be a 3 horse race for that 10th spot between Manila, Singapore, and Chongqing.

Shenzhen will zoom past Guangzhou and Chicago to sit in 6th. Toronto will have to do even better than it did last year to stay with KL and Jakarta while all 3 will reel in Seoul and Singapore.

My prediction for next year's list:

01. Hong Kong
02. New York
03. Dubai
04. Shanghai
05. Tokyo
06. Shenzhen
07. Chicago
08. Guangzhou
09. Bangkok
10. Manila


----------



## 808 state

wino said:


> actually... YES.
> 
> Isn't it already enough that you have posted those pictures repeatedly on other threads?


wherefore, we're forbidden posting pics here just because we don't share thoughts that interest you. is that what you meant? I don't see any problem as long as they are no OT


----------



## wino

I did not say you are forbidden

Just try to be more relevant. 
Just because the picture is a skyline, it doesn't make it on topic.

I have seen what's been going on the Asian thread.. and i would hate it if this thread becomes like that too... (by the same people..)


----------



## MeganY

hno: Metro Manila city it small , ugly and boring please stop spamming


----------



## QuantumX

808 state said:


> just because we're not joining in discussions, you assume we're spamming?





808 state said:


> wherefore, we're forbidden posting pics here just because we don't share thoughts that interest you. is that what you meant? I don't see any problem as long as they are no OT


But the title of the thread is Best Skylines by 2025. Present a plausible argument for this by at least showing us what is planned or under construction or why you think Manila will remain one of the best skylines by 2025. 

Actually, on this thread, you do have to join in the discussion just by the title of the thread.


----------



## 808 state

QuantumX said:


> But the title of the thread is Best Skylines by 2025. Present a plausible argument for this by at least showing us what is planned or under construction or why you think Manila will remain one of the best skylines by 2025.
> 
> Actually, on this thread, you do have to join in the discussion just by the title of the thread.


I was just happy about Manila being included on the list, so I posted at least the very latest pics  

oh yeah, I remember, I posted some planned projects for Manila in this thread before. HERE

moving on... 


















credits to owners


^^a cluster of supertalls

*STRATFORD 1 - 312 M
STRATFORD 2 - 312 M
MOVENPICK - 312 M
TRUMP TOWER - 280 M
GRAMERCY - 250 M*


----------



## 808 state

dp


----------



## wino

MeganY said:


> hno: Metro Manila city it small , ugly and boring please stop spamming


and now the troll from another country pops up....
and I'm pretty sure who this is.. same people... 

haaaay.. I've seen this happened over and over and over and over again at the Asian thread... and now here.. 
these people just wouldn't stop... 

see what i mean?


----------



## JuanPaulo

That picture of Bangkok is amazing :drool: Would love to see something similar with the upcoming towers rendered. That would give us a very good idea of what this amazing skyline will look in 2025 kay:


----------



## QuantumX

JuanPaulo said:


> That picture of Bangkok is amazing :drool: Would love to see something similar with the upcoming towers rendered. That would give us a very good idea of what this amazing skyline will look in 2025 kay:


Yes, I didn't realize that was Bangkok because I've never seen it from that angle. What a massive skyline. :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

QuantumX said:


> Yes, I didn't realize that was Bangkok because I've never seen it from that angle. What a massive skyline. :cheers:


Agree, it is a very unusual angle. Note that the city's tallest, the Baiyoke II Tower, does not appear on the picture. I wonder if the photo was taken atop this tower.


----------



## isaidso

Manila, Bangkok, and Jakarta don't get the attention they deserve, but I think that will change over the next few years. All 3 are huge, but just need a few signature towers to make them stand out.


----------



## Joseph Gomes

Shenzhen would have been the best skyline in the world by a long distance if it had a singular skyline, but all of its clusters are multiple kilometers apart from each other. Nevertheless, each cluster on average will have 4 supertall (<300m) and 10 skyscraper (200-299m) by 2025 (Only the current U/C buildings are being considered, many more may be built if other proposals are realized) Shenzhen has 4 main cluster of skyscrapers- Futian, Luohu, Nanshan and Longgang. Some cluster have more quantity of skyscrapers than the others. Luohu was the first area to develop and Shenzhen's first supertall and present tallest built is situated here. Futian is the current CBD of Shenzhen with highest amount of supertalls and skyscrapers (<200m) U/C and built. Nanshan could become the next CBD and has the highest number of supertalls proposed to be built in that area.

As I mentioned above, none of those clusters will have an visually impactful skyline like Chicago or Shanghai because of the large distance between each cluster. Gradually, all the clusters will combine as the surrounding areas expand (by 2025 expectedly). Once that happens, Shenzhen will have the largest continuous skyline in the world. It won't be as dense as Hong Kong or New York though.


----------



## isaidso

Ayalai said:


> *^^ *Thank you


And your opinion on other contenders from around the world?


----------



## geloboi0830

JuanPaulo said:


> Some Bangkok pictures I found.... with the skyscrapers under construction and planned supertalls, this city is quickly moving up the ranks!
> 
> 
> Morning Bangkok Cityscape in Panoramic view by Natthawat Jamnapa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Night Bangkok Cityscape in Panoramic View by Natthawat Jamnapa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sukhumvit soi by Osakabe Yasuo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Bangkok panorama view by ishq pin, on Flickr


seeing this, i think i should rank bangkok on top of the SE Asian cities.
1. Bangkok
2. Metro Manila
3. Singapore
4. Kuala Lumpur
5. Jakarta
6. Ho Chi Minh


----------



## isaidso

geloboi0830 said:


> I don't understand why this city has been underrated, while in case many Chinese and Middle East cities have been so overrated.


I don't think everyone over looks Tokyo, but there's no denying that people prefer a strong focal point to a skyline. Tokyo is a sea of 50 - 250 m buildings scattered all over the place so it makes less of an impression than if it had fewer buildings but taller and concentrated in one area.


----------



## Joseph Gomes

Shenzhen may have the largest skyline in the world by 2025. It might not have the density of Hong Kong or the architectural variety of New York, but will have the size and height (Shenzhen currently has 20 supertalls and around 50 skyscrapers U/C) to rival them. I won't be surprised if anybody says Shenzhen will have the best skyline by 2025-30

From another thread 



blakexu said:


> Flickr 上 BlakeXu 的 Futian CBD





Joseph Gomes said:


> Shenzhen night skyline :cheers:





Joseph Gomes said:


>


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

isaidso said:


> In the modern world, a skyline is predominantly about height and scale. Best? Biggest? You're right that they're not the same thing, but a skyline's just not going to be considered for a 'best' list unless it's also big.
> 
> Architecture, layering, setting, quality? Those things matter a great deal, but it's what separates a Panama City from a Singapore.


Say London and he'll be happy.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

There will be the Shenwan Station towers, with 6 supertalls (one of them 680m and one 580m) next to each other and behind them there will be Baishizhou Redevelopment with 4 supertalls (one of them 500m+) the Future City Project with 700m-800m and a possible second supertall will be behind Baishizhou. That could be pretty dense 
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=24&lat=22.5322987578&lng=113.9730691910&z=15
(Baishizhou will be between Shenwan Station towers and Future City tower as far as I know)
Shenwan Station towers fanmade concept rendering:

by 自由高飞
Screenshots of a video which is showing the design of Baishizhou Redevelopment (by z0rg):








The video: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDcwNDMyNTcy
There are only existing a concept rendering for Future City Project. 
The thread for more info: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1568497


----------



## 2206

tokyo by me


----------



## skanny

This Panorama is breathtaking but , it cannot compete with the Chinese monsters and with NY for the best skyline in 2025 , it's just too spread out and too horizontal to beat the others ...

Ps: I'm one the biggest lovers of Tokyo's Urban Model , but I don't think that Tokyo would be able to fight The chinese cities in this field , although Tokyo beats them all when it comes to cleanliness at street level !


----------



## ZZ-II

NYC will stay nr. 1 for me :cheers:


----------



## chennaisky

I think Mumbai will have one of the best skylines.


----------



## Joseph Gomes

skanny said:


> This Panorama is breathtaking but , it cannot compete with the Chinese monsters and with NY for the best skyline in 2025 , it's just too spread out and too horizontal to beat the others ...
> 
> Ps: I'm one the biggest lovers of Tokyo's Urban Model , but I don't think that Tokyo would be able to fight The chinese cities in this field , *although Tokyo beats them all when it comes to cleanliness at street level* !


I beg to differ, Shenzhen can give Tokyo a run for its money


----------



## skanny

Joseph Gomes said:


> I beg to differ, Shenzhen can give Tokyo a run for its money


The air pollution in chinese cities is generally quite disgusting , if we compare tokyo with any chinese city in terms of pollution , the Japanese capital wins hand down ....
That was for air and water cleanliness ...

For Cleanless of buildings and at street level , you have to know that Tokyo is quite older than Shenzen , Shenzen is a new megacity , we have to wait for decades to judge really how is this city at street level , how it would manage it's infrastructures and it's old buildings ...


----------



## isaidso

This is a skyline thread. Stay on topic.



chennaisky said:


> I think Mumbai will have one of the best skylines.


I do as well.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> This is a skyline thread. Stay on topic.


Yes, thank you! Cleanest City and Less Air-Polluted City would be another thread. :cheers:


----------



## isaidso

koops65 said:


> Here is the next Future Toronto Render I made, with a few slight revisions from the last one, and lots of extra towers added. (Or finished off.) On this one the new towers are: One Bloor, Ice East & West, Harbour Plaza East & West, L Tower, Ernst & Young Tower, Casa II, U Condos I & II, 1 York, Karma, FIVE, Southcore Delta Hotel, Theatre Park, RCMI, Waterpark Place 3, Bisha Hotel, Southcore Bremner, Pinnacle on Adelaide, The Bond, Alto, Studio on Richmond, Quartz, Aura, X2, Chaz on Charles, Pace, Peter Street Condos, Picasso, Tableau, The Madison East & West, Spectra, Backstage, King Charlotte, The Mercer, The Yorkville Residences and 1000 Bay.
> I also added these proposals that will be U/C soon or have a good chance of being built: Holt Renfrew Tower, 37 Yorkville A & B, 10 York, The Icon, 88 Scott, Casa 3 and E Condos South.
> 
> Original photo, credit to Jason Cook on Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/cookedphotos/9449622323/
> 
> 
> And the render:



This should be enough to keep Toronto in the game for the next 3-4 years. Hopefully the other 118 proposals (not depicted here) 100m+ or taller will happen as well. Judging by what's happening in Asia, we'll need every last one.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^

:eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## Puppetgeneral

I think shenzhen would be better if the area was much cleaner, not saying this area is not clean, it is very clean compare to the rest of CHINA.


----------



## skanny

What do you mean by cleanliness of the area ? Are you talking about the fog ?


----------



## QuantumX

Puppetgeneral said:


> I think shenzhen would be better if the area was much cleaner, not saying this area is not clean, it is very clean compare to the rest of CHINA.





skanny said:


> What do you mean by cleanliness of the area ? Are you talking about the fog ?


^^


QuantumX said:


> Yes, thank you! Cleanest City and Less Air-Polluted City would be another thread. :cheers:


Gentleman, please! Let's stay on topic!:cheers:


----------



## geloboi0830

now i wonder, does the fog affect the appeal of the skyline?


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^
> 
> :eek2::eek2::eek2:


If you liked that one, you might also like this 'fly through' done by Cal Venderveen. 2 of these projects have been 'shelved' for the time being, the rest are all under construction (blue), in sales (yellow), or proposed (red). Since this was made there have been quite a few new proposals like the massive One Yonge multi-tower proposal.


----------



## QuantumX

geloboi0830 said:


> now i wonder, does the fog affect the appeal of the skyline?


We have a thread for this.


----------



## tita01

Dhaka is Improving



mirzazeehan said:


> *Change never Comes,it is Always Brought*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Each yellow box indicates the site of a 13-30 storied proposed or u/c Project*


----------



## Pals_RGB

^^ Impressive.


----------



## Yellow Fever

http://www.flickr.com/photos/williamccy/7669990776/in/photostream/
by williamchu


----------



## Puppetgeneral

*SICK*


----------



## Faisal Shourov

tita01 said:


> Dhaka is Improving


Thanks for your post bro. I appreciate it as a Dhakaiya :banana:


----------



## tita01

welcome ^^


----------



## ed500

I think Nanjing will be up there by 2025, it already has a very impressive skyline with lots more supertalls to come.


Nanjing now.


----------



## hkron

1. Hong Kong
2. New York
3. Chicago


----------



## tita01

Philippine 2nd City
Cebu City Skyline by 2016



slerz said:


> scroll<<<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic coutesy by Jarenz


----------



## Denjiro

_Vietnam's largest city._
Saigon/Ho Chi Minh City has lots of potential. 

*Bason Commercial Complex*, a future addition to the Saigonese waterfront (District 1).








http://siaplan.com/

*Thu Thiem New Urban Area* will become the future CBD of Saigon. It will be located on the opposite of District 1.








http://www.quan2.hochiminhcity.gov.vn/tintuc/Lists/Posts/Post.aspx?List=f73cebc3-9669-400e-b5fd-9e63a89949f0&ID=2933

aap_thuthiem_04n by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

And this is *District 1*, the existing CBD/Waterfront of Saigon, which is already undergoing lots of development.








Src








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/10515692886/sizes/o/in/faves-denjiro-san/

HO CHI MINH city 2103 by LêPhúc I 0919605403, on Flickr

And located on the outskirts of Saigon, there is the emerging urban area of *Phu My Hung*.

aap_phumyhung07s by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

aap_phumyhung06s_ by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


----------



## geloboi0830

^^ Saigon is getting more and more progressive and impressive!!!


----------



## BenM16

1.BAKU!!!!!!!!!!
May not be the biggest but the most beautiful with White City and the Crescent Hotel coming into the skyline of the already beautiful city. 
HOME OF THE FLAME TOWERS!!!!!!
2. Dubai
3. Doha
4. Shanghai 
5. Hong Kong


----------



## QuantumX

If Swire succeeds with this, it will raise the bar for the Miami skyline and really put us up there! This is going to really change the game for Miami! 



Rey73 said:


> *One Brickell City Centre Will Surpass Chrysler Building*
> 
> *New tall 1,102 feet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brickell Avenue will soon be home to one of the tallest buildings in the United States, if plans submitted by Swire Properties are approved.
> One Brickell City Centre is proposed to rise to a height of 1,102 feet, according to data obtained by exMiami. Thanks to an extra nine feet of elevation at the project’s 700 Brickell Avenue site, the total height will be 1,111 feet above mean sea level.
> Plans are already being reviewed by the FAA. If approved and built at that height, the tower would become the eighth tallest building in the United States, and the tallest outside of New York or Chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://exmiami.org/index.php/one-brickell-citycentre-will-surpass-chrysler-building/
Click to expand...


----------



## QuantumX

:rock::rock::rock::rock:


Bobdreamz said:


> Photo shopped by *funkyskuny2* at the proposed super talls on the main page. He used your pic Q.


----------



## QuantumX

They are going to finish these three towers first, all currently under construction and all over 500 feet/152m tall. Notice the print in the square in the foreground of this first rendering. It says Future One Brickell CityCentre. 


photo by viper1165, on Flickr


----------



## 009

1. HK
2. NYC
3. Shanghai, Shenzhen, and Guangzhou


----------



## JustADutch

NY already has such a dense and diverse skyline, it'll be hard for any city that is still in its relatively youth to catch up. Shenzen sure has a huge list of UC and planned supertalls/sky's, but it just won't beat NY in any foreseeable future (100 years at least), in my opinion that is. 
This advance doesn't only go for NY, also for other cities that are in the top skyline rankings today. 
I think by 2025 and even by 2050 NY will still have the top skyline, followed by in no particular order Chicago, Shenzen, Ghoungzou, Hongkong, maybe Shanghai if it starts replacing older and lower apartment buildings.


----------



## PowerOfLondon

The way the river curves makes the area very much like the isle of dogs in London aka canary wharf


----------



## QuantumX

*Renderings of what is to come!*

Brickell CityCentre and Brickell Heights: The Miami skyline is now starting to move more away from the bayfront.


IMG_0637 by mikediamond424, on Flickr


IMG_0629 by mikediamond424, on Flickr


----------



## oliver999

Yellow Fever said:


> shanghai6 by cpics2000, on Flickr


shanghai


----------



## Denjiro

_Shenzhen_
*Scroll>>*









From Wikipedia










From Wikipedia


----------



## isaidso

Shenzhen
Shanghai
New York
Hong Kong
Guangzhou

Toronto
Dubai
Tokyo
Manila
Bangkok


----------



## Denjiro

_DUBAI_


From Sand to Sky... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr

Glowing city by momentaryawe.com, on Flickr

Nation's pride... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr

A growing skyline by momentaryawe.com, on Flickr

Arrows through the Burj... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr

UAE National Day by momentaryawe.com, on Flickr

Arrows over Marina... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr

Mercurial Marina... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## XxlalixX

Nice pics


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Denjiro said:


>


That picture is quite old. This one is more recent. Futian CBD will grow thrice as big within next 5 years


----------



## Beck Duggleby

Love those pics, Denjiro!  Dubai has definitely grown at an unprecedented pace; literally it was all desert and then suddenly this. Quite extraordinary, although eventually all of that money is going to run out...

I'll throw in my two cents and say Shanghai will have the best skyline by 2025. It shows no signs of stopping... then again, I don't want it eating into the Bund, that would be tragic.


----------



## hunser

*Mega developments in New York City:*

- Hudson Yards
- Manhattan West
- Lower Manhattan / WTC
- Midtown / Midtown East Rezoning
- 57th Street
- LIC
- Jersey City
- Atlantic Yards
- Hunter's Point South
- Downtown Brooklyn
- Riverside

---> about 30 supertalls.
---> about 10 towers between 900 and 1000ft.
---> about 20 towers between 600 and 800ft. 

Welcome to the _new_ New York.


----------



## Nexis

hunser said:


> *Mega developments in New York City:*
> 
> - Hudson Yards
> - Manhattan West
> - Lower Manhattan / WTC
> - Midtown / Midtown East Rezoning
> - 57th Street
> - LIC
> - Jersey City
> - Atlantic Yards
> - Hunter's Point South
> - Downtown Brooklyn
> - Riverside
> 
> ---> about 30 supertalls.
> ---> about 10 towers between 900 and 1000ft.
> ---> about 20 towers between 600 and 800ft.
> 
> Welcome to the _new_ New York.


Jersey City is in New Jersey not New York.


----------



## saiho

hunser said:


> *Mega developments in New York City:*
> 
> - Hudson Yards
> - Manhattan West
> - Lower Manhattan / WTC
> - Midtown / Midtown East Rezoning
> - 57th Street
> - LIC
> - Jersey City
> - Atlantic Yards
> - Hunter's Point South
> - Downtown Brooklyn
> - Riverside
> 
> ---> about 30 supertalls.
> ---> about 10 towers between 900 and 1000ft.
> ---> about 20 towers between 600 and 800ft.
> 
> Welcome to the _new_ New York.


Shenzhen's got like over 50 supertalls U/C/App/Pro

From the Shenzhen Projects Thread



TowerVerre:) said:


> My new Shenzhen Supertalls Video, based on z0rg's and Scion's List and all the SSC threads about Shenzhen.
> Supertall Projects Total: 74
> Built: 3
> Topped Out: 2
> Under Construction: 7
> Site Preperation: 8
> Approved: 2
> Proposed: 52
> The hights:
> 300m-399m: 55
> 400m-499m: 7
> 500m-599m: 6
> 600m+ : 6
> (I also counted speculative supertalls in Qianhai and all the masterplans)


----------



## hunser

Nexis said:


> Jersey City is in New Jersey not New York.


I know lol, and I mean no offense. The Jersey City skyline is such a major part of the whole New York skyline that I had to count it. 



saiho said:


> Shenzhen's got like over 50 supertalls U/C/App/Pro


I'm not comparing New York to any Chinese city because they have totally different economics. Shenzhen builds huge office towers to put the city on the map. New York builds huge residential towers because there's a market / demand for it (the über-rich). Both cities are doing great in their respective fields.


----------



## evilstewie

saiho said:


> Shenzhen's got like over 50 supertalls U/C/App/Pro
> 
> From the Shenzhen Projects Thread


he wasnt comparing new york with shenzhen (new york is much better btw). Your post makes you seem very insecure


----------



## evilstewie

So even when all of shenzhens under construction and prep supertalls are complete, it will still onky have 20 supertalls, new york will have more than that by 2020


----------



## TowerVerre:)

hunser said:


> I know lol, and I mean no offense. The Jersey City skyline is such a major part of the whole New York skyline that I had to count it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not comparing New York to any Chinese city because they have totally different economics. Shenzhen builds huge office towers to put the city on the map. New York builds huge residential towers because there's a market / demand for it (the über-rich). Both cities are doing great in their respective fields.


Sorry, but no company is building tall towers for billions of dollars just to "put the city on the map". Why should a company be interested in that? The only real cause for building supertalls or any other skyscraper is to make profit. I think to invest in New York is much saver than to invest in Shenzhen, thats right, because New York is a Alpha++ world city and office space will be needed forever (But how much, look at the WTC and the Houdson Yards project, and their problems to find tenands) but you can make much more profit in Shenzhen because of the cheap workers and the fact that Shenzhen has a booming economy so that the possibility that Shenzhens companies are needing office space and the prices for office space will rise is high. Why a city with a booming financial and high tech economy, a population of 11-17 million and a huge population increase shouldn't built high? Another reason for the skyscraperboom in SZ is that most of Shenzhens area are mountains, and they can't use that much area to build, as a result the prices are increasing for the land are increasing. Btw. I love New York and Shenzhen. But if I had to choose where I want to live I would choose New York (for now), because I somehow love the New York lifestyle, cultur and atmosphere. For the skyline in 2025 everybody has to decide for his own which is more important, should a skyline be futuristic, historic, mixed? How important are iconic buildings like the crysler...? I think for peoples who prefer futuristic skylines Shenzhen will be No1 in 2025, but for people loving a mish-mash of futuristic and historic buildings in a skyline New York will be perfect. I think that people who love historic skylines will have Chicago on their Nr1 in 2025, if it isn't booming again.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

TowerVerre:) said:


> Sorry, but no company is building tall towers for billions of dollars just to "put the city on the map". Why should a company be interested in that? The only real cause for building supertalls or any other skyscraper is to make profit. I think to invest in New York is much saver than to invest in Shenzhen, thats right, because New York is a Alpha++ world city and office space will be needed forever (But how much, look at the WTC and the Houdson Yards project, and their problems to find tenands) but you can make much more profit in Shenzhen because of the cheap workers and the fact that Shenzhen has a booming economy so that the possibility that Shenzhens companies are needing office space and the prices for office space will rise is high. Why a city with a booming financial and high tech economy, a population of 11-17 million and a huge population increase shouldn't built high? Another reason for the skyscraperboom in SZ is that most of Shenzhens area are mountains, and they can't use that much area to build, as a result the prices are increasing for the land are increasing. Btw. I love New York and Shenzhen. But if I had to choose where I want to live I would choose New York (for now), because I somehow love the New York lifestyle, cultur and atmosphere. For the skyline in 2025 everybody has to decide for his own which is more important, should a skyline be futuristic, historic, mixed? How important are iconic buildings like the crysler...? I think for peoples who prefer futuristic skylines Shenzhen will be No1 in 2025, but for people loving a mish-mash of futuristic and historic buildings in a skyline New York will be perfect. I think that people who love historic skylines will have Chicago on their Nr1 in 2025, if it isn't booming again.


New York will be the no.1 skyline simply because it has only two separate skyline which are highly concentrated. Shenzhen may never have the density because it prefers wide roads, big parks and massive convention centers/shopping malls in the middle of CBD areas. Not to mention, Shenzhen has around 5 separate skyscraper complex which are far away from each other. That's why none of Shenzhen's skylines will have visual impact as impressive as New York. New York will remain as the skyline king for the next 25 years imo (NYC skyline is getting taller itself)


----------



## TowerVerre:)

^^Everybody have to decide this on his own, but I think I would prefer New York too in 2025.


----------



## hunser

TowerVerre:) said:


> Sorry, but no company is building tall towers for billions of dollars just to "put the city on the map". Why should a company be interested in that? The only real cause for building supertalls or any other skyscraper is to make profit. I think to invest in New York is much saver than to invest in Shenzhen, thats right, because New York is a Alpha++ world city and office space will be needed forever (But how much, look at the WTC and the Houdson Yards project, and their problems to find tenands) but you can make much more profit in Shenzhen because of the cheap workers and the fact that Shenzhen has a booming economy so that the possibility that Shenzhens companies are needing office space and the prices for office space will rise is high. Why a city with a booming financial and high tech economy, a population of 11-17 million and a huge population increase shouldn't built high? Another reason for the skyscraperboom in SZ is that most of Shenzhens area are mountains, and they can't use that much area to build, as a result the prices are increasing for the land are increasing. Btw. I love New York and Shenzhen. But if I had to choose where I want to live I would choose New York (for now), because I somehow love the New York lifestyle, cultur and atmosphere. For the skyline in 2025 everybody has to decide for his own which is more important, should a skyline be futuristic, historic, mixed? How important are iconic buildings like the crysler...? I think for peoples who prefer futuristic skylines Shenzhen will be No1 in 2025, but for people loving a mish-mash of futuristic and historic buildings in a skyline New York will be perfect. I think that people who love historic skylines will have Chicago on their Nr1 in 2025, if it isn't booming again.


I mean "put on the map" in a good way.  What I mean is that companies want their buildings tall and shiny, and that's a good thing. New York could really use a bit more boldness in that regard. And yes, you pretty much summed it up what's going on in Shenzhen. :cheers:


----------



## saiho

TowerVerre:) said:


> Sorry, but no company is building tall towers for billions of dollars just to "put the city on the map". Why should a company be interested in that? The only real cause for building supertalls or any other skyscraper is to make profit. I think to invest in New York is much saver than to invest in Shenzhen, thats right, because New York is a Alpha++ world city and office space will be needed forever (But how much, look at the WTC and the Houdson Yards project, and their problems to find tenands) but you can make much more profit in Shenzhen because of the cheap workers and the fact that Shenzhen has a booming economy so that the possibility that Shenzhens companies are needing office space and the prices for office space will rise is high. Why a city with a booming financial and high tech economy, a population of 11-17 million and a huge population increase shouldn't built high? Another reason for the skyscraperboom in SZ is that most of Shenzhens area are mountains, and they can't use that much area to build, as a result the prices are increasing for the land are increasing.


Yes, Shenzhen will end up like Hong Kong a entire high rise world sandwiched between the mountains and the sea.


----------



## saiho

evilstewie said:


> he wasnt comparing new york with shenzhen


FULL DISCLOSURE: I'm pretty sure we both didn't bring up the stats to start some my city is better than your city fight. I bring it up to give an idea on what is out there potentially. Which is what the thread is about. I didn't even make a single comment about New York, let alone a negative one. I'm from and living in North America, with New York as my favorite North American city.

However, by posting this:



evilstewie said:


> (new york is much better btw). Your post makes you seem very insecure


and following up by this:



evilstewie said:


> So even when all of shenzhens under construction and prep supertalls are complete, it will still onky have 20 supertalls, New York will have more than that by 2020


shows some serious hypocrisy on your part.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

hunser said:


> I mean "put on the map" in a good way.  What I mean is that companies want their buildings tall and shiny, and that's a good thing. New York could really use a bit more boldness in that regard. And yes, you pretty much summed it up what's going on in Shenzhen. :cheers:


Ok, sorry for the missunderstanding.  But I thought you meant that Shenzhen just builds because they think that buildings are looking nice or something like that.  I support every statement you said in the quoted post.


----------



## QuantumX

Birmingham, here is one I really liked. What are the specs on this? There is another one I really like too, but it's just too hard to point out.


----------



## isaidso

Holy image over load! 4-5 photos is about my limit before I start scrolling past the whole bloody lot. We have a 'City Compilations' thread people. This ain't the place to post a detailed inventory of what's going up in city 'X' or 'Y'.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Holy image over load! 4-5 photos is about my limit before I start scrolling past the whole bloody lot. We have a 'City Compilations' thread people. This ain't the place to post a detailed inventory of what's going up in city 'X' or 'Y'.


What gets me is I don't even know what all I'm looking at. Is a particular building a 100-meter building or a 150-meter building or a 200-meter building or a 250-meter building? Is it under construction meaning definitely going to happen and become part of the skyline or is proposed and might happen? As I mentioned earlier, there is one in particular that I like, but it's too much effort to try to pull it out of all that.


----------



## Opix

Hi,

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?m...0&ll=51.478817,0.023346&spn=0.239908,0.617294

Go to Canary Wharf area on the map and then click on each indicator which will show you details of the building and regarding with the question you posted earlier, that building is still in the planning progress and it will become the tallest (100%) residential skyscraper in Europe. Check the specs below. 


Name: South Quay Plaza
Location: Canary Wharf, London
Status: Planning
Height: 250m (820 ft)
Floors: 80
Architect: Foster + Partners 
Developer: Berkeley Homes Group



gegloma01 said:


>


I hope it helps.


----------



## QuantumX

Here is the other one I really like a lot. Took a bit of work separating this out of Birmingham's lengthy list. What is this called and what are the specs on this? I couldn't find it on the list.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

QuantumX said:


> Here is the other one I really like a lot. Took a bit of work separating this out of Birmingham's lengthy list. What is this called and what are the specs on this? I couldn't find it on the list.


For future reference you can just right click, choose 'copy image location' and paste it into the 'insert image' button.


----------



## Opix

^^ 

Those are approved "One Nine Elms" 200m/161m | 58fl/43fl buildings which are part of £15 billion ($25 billion) *Nine Elms * project.

Hope this helps. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1623494


----------



## Opix

@QuantumX

More details for you.


*Development info*

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox
Area: 0.8 hectares
Height: 200m (City Tower), 160m (River Tower)
Homes: 487
Commercial space: 23,824 m²
Completion date: 2016-2018


----------



## QuantumX

Manitopiaaa said:


> For future reference you can just right click, choose* 'copy image location'* and paste it into the 'insert image' button.


It doesn't work the same way for me. Must be different technology you have, I guess.


----------



## QuantumX

Took this yesterday! The cranes have returned to Miami.


----------



## Birmingham

QuantumX said:


> What gets me is I don't even know what all I'm looking at. Is a particular building a 100-meter building or a 150-meter building or a 200-meter building or a 250-meter building? Is it under construction meaning definitely going to happen and become part of the skyline or is proposed and might happen? As I mentioned earlier, there is one in particular that I like, but it's too much effort to try to pull it out of all that.


The map is attached which tells your every required detail so you don't get information overload as well. No point showing 4 or 5 when it covers a tiny portion of the whole picture that you originally asked for. We're all blokes aren't we? We learn more through pictures than writing!! :cheers:

The 2nd set of towers are part of the 9 Elms masterplan which has a ridiculous amount of towers and more are coming every month. It'll be another city in a city.


----------



## QuantumX

Birmingham said:


> The map is attached which tells your every required detail so you don't get information overload as well. No point showing 4 or 5 when it covers a tiny portion of the whole picture that you originally asked for. We're all blokes aren't we? We learn more through pictures than writing!! :cheers:
> 
> The 2nd set of towers are part of the 9 Elms masterplan which has a ridiculous amount of towers and more are coming every month. It'll be another city in a city.


Yes, I've been going over that map and then posted this below, which you'll find above. 



QuantumX said:


> Here is the other one I really like a lot. Took a bit of work separating this out of Birmingham's lengthy list. What is this called and what are the specs on this? I couldn't find it on the map/list.


----------



## QuantumX

Opix said:


> ^^
> 
> Those are approved "One Nine Elms" 200m/161m | 58fl/43fl buildings which are part of £15 billion ($25 billion) *Nine Elms * project.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks! I like this one even better below. What is this called and what are the specs on this? Is there a ground-breaking target date for this one? Guys, remember to post per Flickr guidelines on the front page of the forum.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1623494


----------



## hunser

Thanks to the German Wiki page on *New York skyscrapers* which I update on a daily basis (so I can keep track), I get the following figures (completed, u/c, in prep and proposed towers which at least have a thread and reliable info):

200m+: 111 (no joke!!)
200 - 300m: 88
300m+: 23
300 - 400m: 15
400m+: 8
400 - 500m: 7
500m+: 1

New York, New York! :cheers:


----------



## Augustão d2

São Paulo

User *ricfelix* (Densities and skylines of Brazil)










http://www.morumbicorporate.com.br/


----------



## QuantumX

QuantumX said:


> Took this yesterday! The cranes have returned to Miami.
> 
> Looking south


Looking north


Saturday night


----------



## TowerVerre:)

hunser said:


> Thanks to the German Wiki page on *New York skyscrapers* which I update on a daily basis (so I can keep track), I get the following figures (completed, u/c, in prep and proposed towers which at least have a thread and reliable info):
> 
> 200m+: 111 (no joke!!)
> 200 - 300m: 88
> 300m+: 23
> 300 - 400m: 15
> 400m+: 8
> 400 - 500m: 7
> 500m+: 1
> 
> New York, New York! :cheers:


Awesome Wikipedia Page :cheers: 
It is good that someone is updating the wikipediapage, 2 or 3 years before I was in New York the first time and after that I got interested in Skyscrapers. I was kind of sad because they were so less skyscrapers proposed where I visited the wikipedia page  Good that someone is updating the page daily  
And 111 200m+ buildings are a extremly high number, good to hear that. New York has the world's best skyline for now and if the boom goes on I also go with New York for the worlds best skyline 2025 :cheers:


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Panama City, Panama


El_escogido said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/luisliuphotography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megapolis


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1370513&page=95


----------



## QuantumX




----------



## vonbingen

paris la defense





































images http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Sirius2.0

^^
Paris may have a good skyline in the future, but do realize that only three skyscrapers are u/c and the tallest building is only 758 ft.


----------



## isaidso

Agree. Paris has a decent skyline, but it's a midget by global standards. It might get there one day, but not by 2025. Nice photos though.


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto in 3-4 years?*




> Present-day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cookedphotos/9449622323/
> 
> Future skyline rendering by Koops65, of everything currently or likely soon-to-be U/C:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Includes: One Bloor, Ice East & West, Harbour Plaza East & West, L Tower, Ernst & Young Tower, Casa II, U Condos I & II, 1 York, Karma, FIVE, Southcore Delta Hotel, Theatre Park, RCMI, Waterpark Place 3, Bisha Hotel, Southcore Bremner, Pinnacle on Adelaide, The Bond, Alto, Studio on Richmond, Quartz, Aura, X2, Chaz on Charles, Pace, Peter Street Condos, Picasso, Tableau, The Madison East & West, Spectra, Backstage, King Charlotte, The Mercer, The Yorkville Residences and 1000 Bay, plus Holt Renfrew Tower, 37 Yorkville A & B, 10 York, The Icon, 88 Scott, Casa 3 and E Condos South
> 
> Animated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showpost.php?p=6310036&postcount=90


----------



## QuantumX

marcvader said:


> Check this out guys. Its pretty awesome.
> 
> http://www.brickellmag.com/brickellmag_cc.php


The original is one of my favorite aerials of Toronto. ^^Check out this link. This isn't even all of our future projects here in Miami and whoever did this article didn't do the buildings to scale.


----------



## QuantumX

So that you don't have to click on a link. ^^ Some of these buildings are not true to scale and looks like they don't anticipate any of the supertalls being completed by 2020. 


desertpunk said:


> Courtesy of Brickell Magazine: http://www.brickellmag.com/brickellmag_cc.php


----------



## marcvader

QuantumX said:


> So that you don't have to click on a link. ^^ Some of these buildings are not true to scale and looks like they don't anticipate any of the supertalls being completed by 2020.


It also doesn't include all the towers in the Omni/Edgewater neighborhoods just out of frame to the right.


----------



## QuantumX

marcvader said:


> It also doesn't include all the towers in the Omni/Edgewater neighborhoods just out of frame to the right.


No, it doesn't. That would include three buildings over 500 feet tall already built, four more over 500 feet tall that are planned, and five over 600 feet tall that are planned that we know of so far. That's 12 buildings not depicted here not including the shorter ones that are planned. A skyline unto itself is planned just out of the frame to the right.



desertpunk said:


> http://www.brickellmag.com/brickellmag_cc.php


----------



## isaidso

Is that super tall proposed for Miami in that 2020 rendering?


----------



## marcvader

isaidso said:


> Is that super tall proposed for Miami in that 2020 rendering?


Seems to me none of the proposed supertalls, of which I think there's three, are visible or to scale.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Is that super tall proposed for Miami in that 2020 rendering?


One Brickell CityCentre is there, but this is such a poor job of a rendering, I didn't even notice it until it was brought to my attention. Also, Panorama tower is there, which will be our new tallest before One Brickell CityCentre, but since neither buildling is to it's true scale, they both look shorter than the Four Seasons, our current tallest. One Brickell is also there which is supposed to be 80, 70, and 55 floors, but they are ridiculously short. Not sure why.


----------



## Hudson11

without a doubt Miami, Toronto, and NYC are the ones to watch in NA. A few other cities may spawn supertalls but those three will have the most development


----------



## QuantumX

Hudson11 said:


> without a doubt Miami, Toronto, and NYC are the ones to watch in NA. *A few other cities may spawn supertalls* but those three will have the most development


We have three supertalls planned thus far. One Brickell CityCentre planned by Swire, an international developer out of Hong Kong, is almost a sure shot. This will be their tallest building, and I'm sure they are more than happy to make a statement. 

One Brickell, an 80, 70, and 55-story complex has Jorge Perez behind it, and he almost always does what he says he's going to do. He might wait for the market to absorb One Brickell CityCentre though. 

One Bayfront Plaza is being developed by Tibor Hollo and sons. It's been planned for years now and originally was supposed to start in 2011. Then, postponed until 2016. Now with One Brickell CityCentre on the horizon, who knows what they are going to do with the moving ground-breaking dates. Tibor Hollo had wanted his legacy for Miami to be a signature tower for the city, but it looks as though One Brickell CityCentre will wear that mantle. Will his sons finish the job with Tibor Hollo approaching 90? We don't know.


----------



## QuantumX

Latest rendering of Brickell CityCentre, a skyline unto itself.


----------



## desertpunk

Hudson11 said:


> without a doubt Miami, Toronto, and NYC are the ones to watch in NA. A few other cities may spawn supertalls but those three will have the most development


Don't forget San Francisco which will essentially double its downtown tower inventory over the next 10 years. 

Here's a chunk of the Transbay District which will feature the city's first supertall (well into prep phase and U/C soon):










All of the new towers will be built or already are U/C, with perhaps one exception (due to Shiite NIMBYs).


----------



## wino

yaaay! for San Francisco.
One of my American favorites.


----------



## isaidso

I love that Transbay design.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> I love that Transbay design.


Looks like things are finally starting to ramp up there. It was on hold for the longest time.


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> Looks like things are finally starting to ramp up there. It was on hold for the longest time.


I was surprised to see it had resumed. The north American top 10 is going to look quite interesting in 2025. Miami might start closing in on Chicago in the way that Toronto is now. San Francisco might be a solid #5 and I'm hoping that Calgary will blossom into one of the big boys. I'm hoping for a 7th spot for Cowtown.


----------



## Denjiro

*Saigon's District 1 by 2015.*



saigon2020 said:


> *SAIGON 2015 *


----------



## isaidso

hunser said:


> Thanks to the German Wiki page on *New York skyscrapers* which I update on a daily basis (so I can keep track), I get the following figures (completed, u/c, in prep and proposed towers which at least have a thread and reliable info):
> 
> 200m+: 111 (no joke!!)
> 
> New York, New York! :cheers:


That's very impressive. I believe the corresponding figure for Toronto is only 38.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Hudson11 said:


> without a doubt Miami, Toronto, and NYC are the ones to watch in NA. A few other cities may spawn supertalls but those three will have the most development


Chicago too: 14 Proposals over 200m. That would push Chicago to 41 skyscrapers, 3 more than Toronto and certainly above Miami
130 North Franklin
150 North Riverside
625 West Monroe
Central Station
Chicago Spire Site 
NAR Tower
Old Post Office Redevelopment x3 Supertalls
Optima Center II
Riverpoint
Roosevelt and Michigan Development
Wolf Point North Tower
Wolf Point South Tower


----------



## Fitzrovian

isaidso said:


> That's very impressive. I believe the corresponding figure for Toronto is only 38.





Manitopiaaa said:


> Chicago too: 14 Proposals over 200m. That would push Chicago to 41 skyscrapers, 3 more than Toronto and certainly above Miami
> 130 North Franklin
> 150 North Riverside
> 625 West Monroe
> Central Station
> Chicago Spire Site
> NAR Tower
> Old Post Office Redevelopment x3 Supertalls
> Optima Center II
> Riverpoint
> Roosevelt and Michigan Development
> Wolf Point North Tower
> Wolf Point South Tower


Where do you guys get your numbers? Unless Emporis is way off, I am counting the following totals for 200m+ (656ft+):

Chicago - 32 (27 completed and 5 proposed)
Toronto - 29 (18 completed & u/c; 11 proposed)

Now if you are looking at 600 ft+ then i am counting -

Chicago - 54 (47 completed & u/c; 7 proposed)
Toronto - 39 (24 completed & u/c; 15 proposed)

So if all the proposals get built Toronto will substantially reduce the gap in the 200m category, but will still be quite a bit behind in 600 footers.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Fitzrovian said:


> Where do you guys get your numbers? Unless Emporis is way off, I am counting the following totals for 200m+ (656ft+):
> 
> Chicago - 32 (27 completed and 5 proposed)
> Toronto - 29 (18 completed & u/c; 11 proposed)
> 
> Now if you are looking at 600 ft+ then i am counting -
> 
> Chicago - 54 (47 completed & u/c; 7 proposed)
> Toronto - 39 (24 completed & u/c; 15 proposed)
> 
> So if all the proposals get built Toronto will substantially reduce the gap in the 200m category, but will still be quite a bit behind in 600 footers.


Emporis is wayyyyy off. They are garbage. I don't think they've updated their database since 2005. Every SSC forumer would tell you that. I use SkyscraperCenter for Completed and U/C skyscrapers and then SSC search for proposals.


----------



## Fitzrovian

Manitopiaaa said:


> Emporis is wayyyyy off. They are garbage. I don't think they've updated their database since 2005. Every SSC forumer would tell you that. I use SkyscraperCenter for Completed and U/C skyscrapers and then SSC search for proposals.


You mean Emporis is way off on proposed? Because for completed and u/c Emporis and SkyscraperCenter are showing basically the same totals.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

I'll check out the 200m+ (656ft) since 600ft is a very arbitrary number whereas 200m is the SSC standard.

Chicago
1. Willis Tower 1,451ft
2. Trump International Hotel and Tower 1,389ft
3. Aon Center 1,136ft
4. John Hancock Center 1,127ft
5. Franklin Center North Center 1,007ft
6. Two Prudential Plaza 995ft
7. 311 South Wacker Drive 961ft
8. 900 North Michigan 871ft
9. Water Tower Place 859ft
10. Aqua 859ft
11. Chase Tower 850ft
12. Park Tower 844ft
13. The Legacy at Millennium Park 822ft
14. 300 North LaSalle 784ft
15. Three First National Plaza 767ft
16. Chicago Title and Trust Center 755ft
17. Blue Cross Blue Shield Tower 743ft
18. One Museum Park 734ft
U/C #28. River Point 732ft
19. Olympia Centre 731ft
20. 330 North Wabash 695ft
21. Waldorf Astoria Chicago 686ft
22. 111 South Wacker Drive 681ft
23. 181 West Madison Street 680ft
24. Hyatt Center 679ft
25. One Magnificent Mile 673ft
26. 340 on the Park 672ft
27. 77 West Wacker Drive 668ft

So 28 Completed & U/C plus 13 proposals (outlined above) = 41 Skyscrapers. 

Toronto 
1. First Canadian Place 978ft
2. Trump International Hotel and Tower 908ft
3. Scotia Plaza 902ft
U/C #12 Aura at College Park 892ft
4. TD Canada Trust Tower 856ft
U/C #13 Number One Bloor East 844ft
5. Commerce Court West 784ft
U/C #14 Ice Condos at York Centre 2 768ft
U/C #15 Harbour Plaza Residences East 764ft
U/C #16 Harbour Plaza Residences West 735ft
6. Toronto-Dominin Tower 731ft
7. Bay Adelaide Centre West Tower 715ft
8. Shangri-La Toronto 702ft
9. Ritz-Carlton Toronto 684ft
10. Bay Wellington Tower 679ft
T/O #17 L Tower 673ft
11. Four Seasons Hotel and Residences West 669ft
U/C #18 88 Scott Centre 669ft
T/O #19 Ice Condos at York Centre 1 663ft

So 19 Completed & U/C plus 19 Proposals (see here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110414598&postcount=986) = 38 Skyscrapers

From 2000 to 2014 Toronto completed (incl. T/O) 7 Skyscrapers (#2, 7, 8, 9, 11, 17, & 18 above). From 2000 to 2014 Chicago completed 11 Skyscrapers (#2, #10, #12, #13, #14, #17, #18, #21, #22, #24, #26). So, contrary to the whole 'Toronto iz the greatest skyline in the world eva!' crowd, Chicago actually added more skyscrapers and put even more space with Toronto. You don't hear that here on SSC :cheers: As for the proposals, I doubt the Old Post Development Supertalls turn into anything so that's -3 from Chicago. I also don't think the Gehry Towers get anywhere in Toronto so that's -3 from Toronto. All 6 sites will accomodate something large but nothing short-term. I also think it's dubious to rely on 'proposals' lest we remember the Chicago Spire and the Oxford Place Supertalls. At best Chicago will have 41 v. 38 for Toronto. More likely is Chicago 38 v. 35 Toronto. That said, considering New York City has something like 25 supertalls in the pipeline (and dozens of skyscrapers proposed), both Chicago and Toronto are falling further behind in North America.


----------



## QuantumX

Manitopiaaa said:


> Chicago too: 14 Proposals over 200m. That would push Chicago to 41 skyscrapers, 3 more than Toronto and certainly above Miami.


They still have to make it out of the ground. What is your assessment of the strength of the market there in Chicago? It's crazy down here in Miami. We could see almost anything except for the fact that we are hampered by height restrictions because of the proximity of Miami International Airport (top center in the photo below). We are limited as to where we can build tall, but still we have 3 supertalls proposed for a total of 7 buildings over 200 meters proposed thus far. That will bring the total to 10 altogether and we don't know what all else might be coming based on the strength of the market. The CTBUH Skyscraper Center does indicate more activity in Miami at the moment and that's really the point that was being made, not that Miami is ever going to surpass Chicago or Toronto.


----------



## Zack Fair

Manitopiaaa said:


> I'll check out the 200m+ (656ft) since 600ft is a very arbitrary number whereas 200m is the SSC standard.
> 
> Chicago
> 1. Willis Tower 1,451ft
> 2. Trump International Hotel and Tower 1,389ft
> 3. Aon Center 1,136ft
> 4. John Hancock Center 1,127ft
> 5. Franklin Center North Center 1,007ft
> 6. Two Prudential Plaza 995ft
> 7. 311 South Wacker Drive 961ft
> 8. 900 North Michigan 871ft
> 9. Water Tower Place 859ft
> 10. Aqua 859ft
> 11. Chase Tower 850ft
> 12. Park Tower 844ft
> 13. The Legacy at Millennium Park 822ft
> 14. 300 North LaSalle 784ft
> 15. Three First National Plaza 767ft
> 16. Chicago Title and Trust Center 755ft
> 17. Blue Cross Blue Shield Tower 743ft
> 18. One Museum Park 734ft
> U/C #28. River Point 732ft
> 19. Olympia Centre 731ft
> 20. 330 North Wabash 695ft
> 21. Waldorf Astoria Chicago 686ft
> 22. 111 South Wacker Drive 681ft
> 23. 181 West Madison Street 680ft
> 24. Hyatt Center 679ft
> 25. One Magnificent Mile 673ft
> 26. 340 on the Park 672ft
> 27. 77 West Wacker Drive 668ft
> 
> So 28 Completed & U/C plus 13 proposals (outlined above) = 41 Skyscrapers.
> 
> Toronto
> 1. First Canadian Place 978ft
> 2. Trump International Hotel and Tower 908ft
> 3. Scotia Plaza 902ft
> U/C #12 Aura at College Park 892ft
> 4. TD Canada Trust Tower 856ft
> U/C #13 Number One Bloor East 844ft
> 5. Commerce Court West 784ft
> U/C #14 Ice Condos at York Centre 2 768ft
> U/C #15 Harbour Plaza Residences East 764ft
> U/C #16 Harbour Plaza Residences West 735ft
> 6. Toronto-Dominin Tower 731ft
> 7. Bay Adelaide Centre West Tower 715ft
> 8. Shangri-La Toronto 702ft
> 9. Ritz-Carlton Toronto 684ft
> 10. Bay Wellington Tower 679ft
> T/O #17 L Tower 673ft
> 11. Four Seasons Hotel and Residences West 669ft
> T/O #18 88 Scott Centre 669ft
> T/O #19 Ice Condos at York Centre 1 663ft
> 
> So 19 Completed & U/C plus 19 Proposals (see here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110414598&postcount=986) = 38 Skyscrapers
> 
> From 2000 to 2014 Toronto completed (incl. T/O) 7 Skyscrapers (#2, 7, 8, 9, 11, 17, & 18 above). From 2000 to 2014 Chicago completed 11 Skyscrapers (#2, #10, #12, #13, #14, #17, #18, #21, #22, #24, #26). So, contrary to the whole 'Toronto iz the greatest skyline in the world eva!' crowd, Chicago actually added more skyscrapers and put even more space with Toronto. You don't hear that here on SSC :cheers: As for the proposals, I doubt the Old Post Development Supertalls turn into anything so that's -3 from Chicago. I also don't think the Gehry Towers get anywhere in Toronto so that's -3 from Toronto. All 6 sites will accomodate something large but nothing short-term. I also think it's dubious to rely on 'proposals' lest we remember the Chicago Spire and the Oxford Place Supertalls. At best Chicago will have 41 v. 38 for Toronto. More likely is Chicago 38 v. 35 Toronto. That said, considering New York City has something like 25 supertalls in the pipeline (and dozens of skyscrapers proposed), both Chicago and Toronto are falling further behind in North America.



Just for the sake of precision, 88 Scott Centre is not T/O but U/C.

Also, in a couple of months you would add Ten York in that list.


----------



## Fitzrovian

Manitopiaaa said:


> _*So, contrary to the whole 'Toronto iz the greatest skyline in the world eva!' crowd, Chicago actually added more skyscrapers and put even more space with Toronto. *_You don't hear that here on SSC :cheers: As for the proposals, I doubt the Old Post Development and Chicago Spire Site turn into anything so that's -4 from Chicago. I also don't think Oxford Place and the Gehry Towers get anywhere in Toronto so that's -5 from Toronto. All 9 sites will accomodate something large but nothing short-term.


Oh I agree and I have previously pointed this out to the overly exuberant Toronto folks. In fact I don't believe you can find any 10 year period (including the last one during which Toronto has been experiencing an unprecedented - by its standards - boom) in which Toronto actualy reduced the gap on Chicago in anything other than the 300 to 500 ft range. I also don't put much stock on proposeds. Until there are shovels in the ground it's just talk. And if you look at the 500ft+ range, the gap between the two is still massive (even if you count all of the current U/Cs in Toronto) and, as you have pointed out, has actually increased since 2000.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

QuantumX said:


> They still have to make it out of the ground. What is your assessment of the strength of the market there in Chicago? It's crazy down here in Miami. We could see almost anything except for the fact that we are hampered by height restrictions because of the proximity of Miami International Airport (top center in the photo below). We are limited as to where we can build tall, but still we have 3 supertalls proposed for a total of 7 buildings over 200 meters proposed thus far.


Yes, I agree. 5 of Toronto's 19 'proposals' are in one complex. If that development or project stalls, then Toronto's edge over Chicago is wiped out. It is foolhardy to think they will all be built. I don't live in Chicago but I traveled there this past summer and am in close contact with the city through friends. Chicago's core is very healthy whereas the rest of the city is losing people to the suburbs. The thing is that Chicago isn't a boom-and-bust type of city. If you look at their skyscraper development it is steady and deliberate. SSC isn't made for that 'steadiness'. If Chicago builds 10 towers a year for a decade and Toronto (or wherever) builds 50 in one year, we will all be crowing about Toronto. Yet, Chicago will have built 100 in the decade to 50 for Toronto. 

Chicago's economy, since it is based on regional financial firms, commodities, agriculture, etc. isn't as hard-hit by global trends. So unlike Toronto or New York that boom and bust based on global stock trends, Chicago builds on more domestic demands. Chicago's skyline is also built on corporate towers. Most residentials are in the Aqua Area (adjacent to the Chicago river) or in North Michigan Avenue. There's also a growing cluster in the South Loop. But there's so much space that there's no need for massive residential construction. Unlike Manhattan or Miami that are bounded in growth by geography, Chicago has 500 miles of farms, rolling hills and lowland around it. So residential construction sprawls outward instead of having to be vertical. If there is a national resurgence in urban living (and I think with the millennials that is likely) Chicago will be able to benefit massively and I wouldn't be shocked to see tons of proposals. That said, a one bedroom condo in Downtown Chicago cost my friend $250,000. Try finding a closet that costs that much in Manhattan. So land + corporate zoning + low cost of housing = sprawl and few residential skyscrapers (though Aqua, One Museum Park, etc. show that's changing). Globalization is also helping Miami, NYC and Toronto since they are international cities. Chicago is a regional city with international links. Big difference.

I think Miami has great growth potential, probably more than every city in North America minus New York. Latin America is booming, Miami is a Latin city and there's high demand for housing. That's a recipe for success. I love it when American cities build vertically and I hope Miami's skyscraper style is picked up by other places.


----------



## Zack Fair

^^ Well, being exuberant and say 'Toronto iz the greatest skyline in the world eva!' are two completely different things in my book. There's nothing bad being excited by such a big change on your own city.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Zack Fair said:


> Just for the sake of precision, 88 Scott Centre is not T/O but U/C.
> 
> Also, in a couple of months you would add Ten York in that list.


Yes, it barely started construction like a week or two ago. Fixed.


----------



## Fitzrovian

Zack Fair said:


> ^^ Well, being exuberant and say 'Toronto iz the greatest skyline in the world eva!' are two completely different things in my book. There's nothing bad being excited by such a big change on your own city.


That's fine but some of the opinions and predictions being voiced by Toronto posters border on delusion, frankly. On this very thread you see people predicting that Toronto will have a superior skyline to Chicago by 2025 when in reality, by virtually any reasonable metric by which skylines should be judged - size, height, quality and variety of architecture, density, etc - the gap between the two is almost Grand Canyon size. I have even seen some on the Toronto board predicting that Toronto will have as many skyscrapers as NY within 10-15 years.


----------



## QuantumX

Fitzrovian said:


> That's fine but some of the opinions and predictions being voiced by Toronto posters border on delusion, frankly. On this very thread you see people predicting that Toronto will have a superior skyline to Chicago by 2025 when in reality, by virtually any reasonable metric by which skylines should be judged - size, height, quality and variety of architecture, density, etc - the gap between the two is almost Grand Canyon size. I have even seen some on the Toronto board predicting that Toronto will have as many skyscrapers as NY within 10-15 years.


Well, I'm just happy to see the kind of growth I'm seeing in all our North American cities. Things got really stagnant there for awhile. It's good to see more skyscrapers coming out of ground again in this part of the world. As for Miami, I'm already seeing a skyline I never dreamed we'd have when I moved here 30 years ago. Anything else is just icing on the cake! :cheers:


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Fitzrovian said:


> Oh I agree and I have previously pointed this out to the overly exuberant Toronto folks. In fact I don't believe you can find any 10 year period (including the last one during which Toronto has been experiencing an unprecedented - by its standards - boom) in which Toronto actualy reduced the gap on Chicago in anything other than the 300 to 500 ft range. I also don't put much stock on proposeds. Until there are shovels in the ground it's just talk. And if you look at the 500ft+ range, the gap between the two is still massive (even if you count all of the current U/Cs in Toronto) and, as you have pointed out, has actually increased since 2000.


I looked up the number of skyscrapers over 200m built in both cities by decade. You're absolutely right. Chicago has been steadily building, and, in fact, every decade builds slightly more. It's steady momentum. 

1960s: Chicago 2 v. Toronto 1
1970s: Chicago 4 v. Toronto 2
1980s: Chicago 5 v. Toronto 1
1990s: Chicago 6 v. Toronto 2
2000s: Chicago 7 v. Toronto 1(!)
2010s (so far): Chicago 3 v. Toronto 6 (incl. T/O)

So Toronto during its boom has gained a whooping 3 skyscrapers on a Chicago recovering from a recession. And we're supposed to assume that means Toronto is on an uncontrollable upswing? If we look at 500ft+, Toronto's "gain" on Chicago is practically nonexistent. Yet there's forumers on this site arguing Toronto's skyline is #3 or 4 in the world. Talk about hysteria. So this decade might be the first that Toronto builds more than Chicago, and that's _if_ the boom can continue for another 6 years _and_ Chicago doesn't step it up. Just from 2009-2010 Chicago built 7 skyscrapers! That was less than 4 years ago. I think Chicago's just taking a rest and construction will resume markedly in the upcoming 5 years.


----------



## Fitzrovian

QuantumX said:


> Well, I'm just happy to see the kind of growth I'm seeing in all our North American cities. Things got really stagnant there for awhile. It's good to see more skyscrapers coming out of ground again in this part of the world. As for Miami, I'm already seeing a skyline I never dreamed we'd have when I moved here 30 years ago. Anything else is just icing on the cake! :cheers:


Agree 100%. What's happening in Toronto (and to a lesser extent Miami) is very exciting. I believe Toronto has almost tripled its skyline in the last 20 years. I only wish there was more variety and creativity in what's coming out.


----------



## Fitzrovian

Manitopiaaa said:


> I looked up the number of skyscrapers over 200m built in both cities by decade. You're absolutely right. Chicago has been steadily building, and, in fact, every decade builds slightly more. It's steady momentum.
> 
> 1960s: Chicago 2 v. Toronto 1
> 1970s: Chicago 4 v. Toronto 2
> 1980s: Chicago 5 v. Toronto 1
> 1990s: Chicago 6 v. Toronto 2
> 2000s: Chicago 7 v. Toronto 1(!)
> 2010s (so far): Chicago 3 v. Toronto 6 (incl. T/O)
> 
> So Toronto during its boom has gained a whooping 3 skyscrapers on a Chicago recovering from a recession. And we're supposed to assume that means Toronto is on an uncontrollable upswing? If we look at 500ft+, Toronto's "gain" on Chicago is practically nonexistent. Yet there's forumers on this site arguing Toronto's skyline is #3 or 4 in the world. Talk about hysteria. So this decade might be the first that Toronto builds more than Chicago, and that's _if_ the boom can continue for another 6 years _and_ Chicago doesn't step it up. Just from 2009-2010 Chicago built 7 skyscrapers! That was less than 4 years ago. I think Chicago's just taking a rest and construction will resume markedly in the upcoming 5 years.


I don't want to turn this into a city vs city, but I am slightly confused by your use of the term "skyscraper". Skyscraper is generally considered any highrise over 100m/328ft (used to be 90 meters I believe). Toronto has been gaining on Chicago in the 300 to 500 ft range, but when it comes to 500ft+ (which IMO are the ones that really make a significant impact on the skyline) it still lags way behind, even if you count all of the current U/Cs in Toronto.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Fitzrovian said:


> Agree 100%. What's happening in Toronto (and to a lesser extent Miami) is very exciting. I believe Toronto has almost tripled its skyline in the last 20 years. I only wish there was more variety and creativity in what's coming out.


Yes, and let's not forget the King of the Hill, New York City, that will be building more height in one street, 57th Street, than all of Toronto's U/C skyscrapers combined are projected to add. I count 29 Supertalls completed by 2025 (and new proposals are being added monthly). 435 10th Avenue came onto the radar just this week! New York, Dubai and Shenzhen are the only three cities that will be in the running for most supertalls. And they are wiping out the competition.


----------



## QuantumX

Fitzrovian said:


> Agree 100%. What's happening in Toronto (and to a lesser extent Miami) is very exciting. I believe Toronto has almost tripled its skyline in the last 20 years. I only wish there was more variety and creativity in what's coming out.


I thought in the last decade Miami could catch Toronto, but then, Toronto exploded. So much for that! Looks like Miami could be sitting comfortably at third in the U.S. though after it's all said and done. :cheers:


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Fitzrovian said:


> I don't want to turn this into a city vs city, but I am slightly confused by your use of the term "skyscraper". Skyscraper is generally considered any highrise over 100m/328ft (used to be 90 meters I believe). Toronto has been gaining on Chicago in the 300 to 500 ft range, but when it comes to 500ft+ (which IMO are the ones that really make a significant impact on the skyline) it still lags way behind, even if you count all of the current U/Cs in Toronto.


I don't see this as city vs. city. A factual comparison between cities is not the same as "your city sucks." "No, your city sucks more". Skyscraper on SSC is 200m+. Technically a Skyscraper is 200-299m and then 300m+ is a Supertall but Skyscraper is used to typically refer to 200m+. CTBUH says 150m+ is a Skyscraper. It all depends on what you see as tall, really. 50m would be a skyscraper in my neck of the woods.


----------



## QuantumX

Fitzrovian said:


> I don't want to turn this into a city vs city, but I am slightly confused by your use of the term "skyscraper". Skyscraper is generally considered any highrise over 100m/328ft (used to be 90 meters I believe). Toronto has been gaining on Chicago in the 300 to 500 ft range, but when it comes to 500ft+ (which IMO are the ones that really make a significant impact on the skyline) it still lags way behind, even if you count all of the current U/Cs in Toronto.


There is a thread in the World Development News forum titled Skyscrapers where they start at 200 meters (656 ft). I like using 150 meters and up (492 ft) because so my cities have so many buildings that are over 100 meters and above. It's a lot to count. Before computers, my reference was the World Almanac and Book of Facts. When I first started referencing that book decades ago, they started at 300 feet listing tall buildings for all North American cities. I think for Chicago though, at the time, they started at 450 feet. New York was the only city where they would list nothing below 500 feet, and for me, that became what I call the New York standard for a skyscraper, 500 feet and above. The World Almanac now only lists 500 and above for most North American cities.


----------



## desertpunk

Fitzrovian said:


> Agree 100%. What's happening in Toronto (and to a lesser extent Miami) is very exciting. I believe Toronto has almost tripled its skyline in the last 20 years. I only wish there was more variety and creativity in what's coming out.


I'm seeing a huge bump up in interesting and creative designs coming from Toronto. It's a classic late boom pattern where your wildest and most creative concepts get proposed towards the end of the cycle. That also happened in Chicago. It took the big crash to stop those plans from reaching fruition in Chicago but assuming there's no similar problem in Toronto, most of the latest proposals should eventually be built. If the Gehry towers go forward, TO will have three big iconic additions.

As for which direction Chicago is heading, the office tower development of previous decades will slow to a trickle since there's already so much inventory and the trend is towards consolidation and shedding excess space. Boutique office, which never really existed in Chicago, can absorb the appetite by (mainly law) firms for new-build Class A space. The condo market in Chicago is still recovering and that will drive future tower development, along with the city's current apartment boomlet. Since condo towers reach higher and have far better designs, I'm hoping that recovery accelerates.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

QuantumX said:


> I thought in the last decade Miami could catch Toronto, but then, Toronto exploded. So much for that! Looks like Miami could be sitting comfortably at third in the U.S. though after it's all said and done. :cheers:


According to CTBUH, a skyscraper is 150m (~500ft) and the city count for 150m+ towers is:

North America
1. New York 227
2. Chicago 113
3. Panama City 41 (or Central America, or South America. Your pick)
4. Houston 32
5. Toronto 30
6. Miami 30 
7. Los Angeles 23

Miami's much closer than you think :cheers:
http://skyscrapercenter.com/create....ist_company=&completionsthrough=on&list_year=


----------



## Fitzrovian

Manitopiaaa said:


> According to CTBUH, a skyscraper is 150m (~500ft) and the city count for 150m+ towers is:
> 
> North America
> 1. New York 227
> 2. Chicago 113
> 3. Panama City 41 (or Central America, or South America. Your pick)
> 4. Houston 32
> 5. Toronto 30
> 6. Miami 30
> 7. Los Angeles 23
> 
> Miami's much closer than you think :cheers:
> http://skyscrapercenter.com/create....ist_company=&completionsthrough=on&list_year=


Interesting that Chicago's total is almost exactly half of NY's. Very impressive considering that it's only 1/3 the size (though its metro is closer to half the size -- so I guess they are about even on a per capita basis)

Also, both Miami and Toronto have a few more if you add suburban communities.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

QuantumX said:


> There is a thread in the World Development News forum titled Skyscrapers where they start at 200 meters (656 ft). I like using 150 meters and up (492 ft) because so my cities have so many buildings that are over 100 meters and above. It's a lot to count. Before computers, *my reference was the World Almanac and Book of Facts*. *When I first started referencing that book decades ago, they started at 300 feet listing tall buildings for all North American cities. * I think for Chicago though, at the time, they started at 450 feet. New York was the only city where they would list nothing below 500 feet, and for me, that became what I call the New York standard for a skyscraper, 500 feet and above. The World Almanac now only lists 500 and above for most North American cities.


Haha, me too! That's how I first learned on Sandy Springs, GA and Sunny Isles Beach.


----------



## QuantumX

I know of at least 6 projects over 500 feet tall scheduled to break ground later this year. Two of those will be over 200 meters. I can't really say who else will be ready to break ground later in the year.


----------



## QuantumX

Fitzrovian said:


> Also, both Miami and Toronto have a few more if you add suburban communities.


You mean like this? That's Aventura on the right and Sunny Isles Beach on the left, second largest skyline in Florida. Farther down the coast is Miami Beach, and then there is the Miami skyline in the distance to the right of center. I took all of these January 3, 2014.


----------



## Fitzrovian

QuantumX said:


> You mean like this? That's Aventura on the right and Sunny Isles Beach on the left, second largest skyline in Florida. Farther down the coast is Miami Beach, and then there is the Miami skyline in the distance to the right of center.


Yes, I meant mainly Sunny Isles for Miami and Mississauga for Toronto.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Fitzrovian said:


> Yes, I meant mainly Sunny Isles for Miami and Mississauga for Toronto.


Interestingly, Mississauga only adds 2 more skyscrapers over 150m. Sunny Isles Beach adds 5 for Miami, Miami Beach adds 2 more. I'm sure there's also other 150m+ towers in the Miami metro area too. Quantum probably knows more about those.


----------



## Fitzrovian

Manitopiaaa said:


> Interestingly, Mississauga only adds 2 more skyscrapers over 150m. Sunny Isles Beach adds 5 for Miami, Miami Beach adds 2 more. I'm sure there's also other 150m+ towers in the Miami metro area too. Quantum probably knows more about those.


There is also one in Hallandale Beach (right next to Sunny Isles). But I think that's it. I may be wrong. In any case Miami metro is, for the time being, #3 in North America for 500 footers.


----------



## QuantumX

Fitzrovian said:


> Yes, I meant mainly Sunny Isles for Miami and Mississauga for Toronto.


Okay! :cheers:



Manitopiaaa said:


> Interestingly, Mississauga only adds 2 more skyscrapers over 150m. Sunny Isles Beach adds 5 for Miami, Miami Beach adds 2 more. I'm sure there's also other 150m+ towers in the Miami metro area too. Quantum probably knows more about those.


Sunny Isles Beach actually has 8. You can't find the heights for the Trump trio on the south end to the right listed anywhere. I'm not sure why except for the fact that they might not have been approved for that height. In the Diagrams section of SSP though, it shows them just above the 500 feet line. There are three over 600 feet tall currently under construction, and maybe three more over 600 feet proposed.


----------



## QuantumX

Fitzrovian said:


> There is also one in Hallandale Beach (right next to Sunny Isles). But I think that's it. I may be wrong. In any case Miami metro is, for the time being, #3 in North America for 500 footers.


Yes, you are correct! That would be the tallest building on the oceanfront in the upper right. That's Aventura in the foreground. The Miami skyline as big as it is, and will become, has to compete with all this, and we've had a number of 200+ meter buildings chopped down by the FAA. What keeps Sunny Isles Beach from looking like Australia's Gold Coast are height restrictions (649 feet) imposed by the FAA because of the proximity of Opa-Locka Airport.


----------



## Fitzrovian

QuantumX said:


> Yes, you are correct! That would be the tallest building on the oceanfront in the upper right. That's Aventura in the foreground. The Miami skyline as big as it is, and will become, has to compete with all this, and we've had a number of 200+ meter buildings chopped down by the FAA. What keeps Sunny Isles Beach from looking like Australia's Gold Coast are height restrictions (649 feet) imposed by the FAA because of the proximity of Opa-Locka Airport.


That's a very impressive shot of Aventura looking towards Hollywood.

Have you done the count for all 500 footers completed and u/c for Miami metro? I am counting 49: 

35 in Miami (per SSCenter)
11 in Sunny Isles 
2 in Miami Beach
1 in Hallandale Beach

Anything else?

That's only one short of Toronto metro.


----------



## desertpunk

Fitzrovian said:


> That's a very impressive shot of Aventura looking towards Hollywood.
> 
> Have you done the count for all 500 footers completed and u/c for Miami metro? I am counting 49:
> 
> 35 in Miami (per SSCenter)
> 11 in Sunny Isles
> 2 in Miami Beach
> 1 in Hallandale Beach
> 
> *Anything else?*
> 
> That's only one short of Toronto metro.


Here's a listing: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91467608&postcount=2


----------



## QuantumX

Fitzrovian said:


> That's a very impressive shot of Aventura looking towards Hollywood.


Thanks! All the photos were taken by me for anybody who doesn't know. 



Fitzrovian said:


> Have you done the count for all 500 footers completed and u/c for Miami metro? I am counting 49:
> 
> 35 in Miami (per SSCenter)
> 11 in Sunny Isles
> 2 in Miami Beach
> 1 in Hallandale Beach
> 
> Anything else?
> 
> That's only one short of Toronto metro.


That sounds right! It just gets too exhausting. I admire Isaidso for being able to take on what he does.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Fitzrovian said:


> That's a very impressive shot of Aventura looking towards Hollywood.
> 
> Have you done the count for all 500 footers completed and u/c for Miami metro? I am counting 49:
> 
> 35 in Miami (per SSCenter)
> 11 in Sunny Isles
> 2 in Miami Beach
> 1 in Hallandale Beach
> 
> Anything else?
> 
> That's only one short of Toronto metro.


I get 7 for Sunny Isles. Is the Trump compex 4 towers?

Here's what I get for North American metros for Skyscrapers over 500ft Completed, T/O or U/C:
Atlanta: 18 (2 in Sandy Springs)
Boston: 17
Chicago: 109 
Dallas-Fort Worth: 22 (19 in Dallas, 3 in Fort Worth)
Detroit: 7
Houston: 32
Los Angeles: 23
Mexico City: 13
Miami: 45
Minneapolis: 9
Monterrey: 5
Montreal: 6
New York: 235 (7 in Jersey City)
Panama City: 43
Philadelphia: 10
Pittsburgh: 10
San Francisco: 19
Seattle: 13
Toronto: 50
Tulsa: 4
Vancouver: 3
Washington: 0 (Tysons Corner recently cracked the 435ft barrier though)

Adding International:
Beijing: 24
Dubai: 143
Hong Kong: 267
Istanbul: 40
Jakarta: 45
London: 16
Manila: 3 (seems low)
Paris: 14 (9 in Courbevoie, 2 in Nanterre, 2 in Puteaux)
Santiago: 2
Sao Paulo: 11
Shanghai: 122
Shenzhen: 94
Singapore: 71
Tokyo: 115 (4 in Yokohama)


----------



## Manitopiaaa

desertpunk said:


> Here's a listing: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91467608&postcount=2


OMG. 53 proposals over 500ft? When is this boom planned to start? Even Wikipedia still says Miami is at 28. Forget Toronto, if all those get built Miami could pass Chicago and become 2nd in the number of 500 footers. The problem is that most are in the 500-650ft range so just shy of 200m


----------



## QuantumX

Manitopiaaa said:


> I get 7 for Sunny Isles. Is the Trump compex 4 towers?


The Trump trio is not counted correctly. All three of those towers at the south of Sunny Isles Beach are 500 feet tall. Sunny Isles Beach actually has 8 completed with 3 under construction.



Manitopiaaa said:


> OMG. 53 proposals over 500ft? When is this boom planned to start? Even Wikipedia still says Miami is at 28. Forget Toronto, if all those get built Miami could pass Chicago and become 2nd in the number of 500 footers. The problem is that most are in the 500-650ft range so just shy of 200m


The boom started with Brickell CityCentre and Brickell House. More are scheduled to start this year. We can't really say which projects will actually make it out of the ground. I don't pay much attention to what's proposed.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

QuantumX said:


> The Trump trio is not counted correctly. All three of those towers at the south of Sunny Isles Beach are 500 feet tall. Sunny Isles Beach actually has 8 completed with 3 under construction.
> 
> 
> 
> The boom started with Brickell CityCentre and Brickell House. More are scheduled to start this year. We can't really say which projects will actually make it out of the ground. I don't pay much attention to what's proposed.


Are the FAA height requirements for Miami International or Opa-Locka? I hear different things. Or is it Downtown Miami for Miami Int'l and Aventura/Sunny Isles for Opa-Locka?


----------



## QuantumX

Manitopiaaa said:


> Are the FAA height requirements for Miami International or Opa-Locka? I hear different things. *Or is it Downtown Miami for Miami Int'l and Aventura/Sunny Isles for Opa-Locka?*


Yes, your last question is correct. Anyway, I don't pay much attention to what's proposed. Too much heart break in getting too excitied about that. In the last decade, at one point, Emporis showed Miami to have 75 buildings over 500 feet tall that were either completed, under construction, or proposed. I thought there might be enough global interest to see a large chunk of this make it out of the ground. I sadly learned how much a market can be based on speculation rather than real demand. Now, I don't count my chickens before they are hatched, but what we are seeing now is based largely on real demand. We could see a lot more of these projects top out than anyone ever imagined.


----------



## desertpunk

Manitopiaaa said:


> OMG. 53 proposals over 500ft? When is this boom planned to start? Even Wikipedia still says Miami is at 28. Forget Toronto, if all those get built Miami could pass Chicago and become 2nd in the number of 500 footers. The problem is that most are in the 500-650ft range so just shy of 200m


As long as buyers keep showing up with cash, the towers will go up. Many of the towers proposed are selling out as we speak....

exMiami just posted their list so I updated mine (how could I forget about Kauderer's 70 story post-land swap Brickell Flatiron tower? And I was away when the 600 ft. La Chanson Brickell tower was announced so I'll make a thread for that one)



While I'm at it, here's a NYC listing: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58445719&postcount=1

Are you sitting comfortably?


----------



## QuantumX

desertpunk said:


> As long as buyers keep showing up with cash, the towers will go up. Many of the towers proposed are selling out as we speak...


It used to be New York and Chicago were the two American cities that saw continuous non-stop development, but with Miami, I think we might be seeing a paradigm shift here. As many of you have heard me say before, I've been a skyscraper enthusiast for nearly 40 years, and in the USA, I have _never_ seen anything like what's happening in Miami now outside of New York and Chicago.


----------



## desertpunk

QuantumX said:


> It used to be New York and Chicago were the two American cities that saw continuous non-stop development, but with Miami, I think we might be seeing a paradigm shift here. As many of you have heard me say before, I've been a skyscraper enthusiast for nearly 40 years, and in the USA, I have _never_ seen anything like what's happening in Miami now outside of New York and Chicago.



_*Miami A Go-Go!*_


----------



## Manitopiaaa

desertpunk said:


> As long as buyers keep showing up with cash, the towers will go up. Many of the towers proposed are selling out as we speak....
> 
> exMiami just posted their list so I updated mine (how could I forget about Kauderer's 70 story post-land swap Brickell Flatiron tower? And I was away when the 600 ft. La Chanson Brickell tower was announced so I'll make a thread for that one)
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm at it, here's a NYC listing: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58445719&postcount=1
> 
> Are you sitting comfortably?


You deserve a Nobel Prize for making that NYC listing :cheers:


----------



## isaidso

Zack Fair said:


> ^^ Well, being exuberant and say 'Toronto iz the greatest skyline in the world eva!' are two completely different things in my book. There's nothing bad being excited by such a big change on your own city.


I wouldn't give those comments the time of day. Manitopiaa rarely has anything positive to say about Toronto (or Canada). His attempt to paint Torontonians as a bunch of idiots out of touch with reality is lame and few who've been on SSC for a while are going to fall for it.

Toronto's boom is massive by anyone's standards. We're in year 7 of the construction boom so it hasn't exactly been some brief 2-3 year phenomenon. Any one who bothered to check the numbers would quickly realize that it's not a bunch of cheerleaders talking it up into something it isn't. The only cities that built more than Toronto from 2012 to 2013 were Manila, Jakarta, and 4 Chinese cities. 

This was a quantitative analysis that counted every metre over 90m built in cities around the world. So if a city built a 150m building it counted as '60' or 150-90. Toronto came 7th and built 1.461 km. This is the top 20:


Shenzhen 2663
Shenyang 2542
Manila 2453
Wuxi 1839
Jakarta 1814
Wuhan 1638
*Toronto 1461*
Tianjin 1460
Kuala Lumpur 1454
Chongqing 1379

Dubai 1281
Chengdu 1225
*New York 961*
Hangzhou 876
Shanghai 876
Moscow 863
Qingdao 804
Istanbul 744
Tokyo 743
Singapore 712


Btw, New York is experiencing a fantastic boom but it's hardly pulling away from Toronto like Manitopiaa seems to think. Just 10 years ago the New York skyline was easily 6 times the size of Toronto's skyline. Today it's still far bigger, but only 4 times larger. If the majority of the proposals on the table in New York and Toronto get built it will be 3 times bigger. How is the gap widening?

2013 List: http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html
2012 List: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1846725370


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


>


Awesome photo Quantum. That's one of my favourites so far.


----------



## isaidso

Fitzrovian said:


> Agree 100%. What's happening in Toronto (and to a lesser extent Miami) is very exciting. I believe Toronto has almost tripled its skyline in the last 20 years. I only wish there was more variety and creativity in what's coming out.


Agree as well. Btw, keep in mind that Manitopiaa based his entire argument on 200m buildings. A 200m+ building is what has far more visual impact but he's being awfully dismissive of Toronto and has an 'agenda'. He's not exactly going to post any data that would indicate that Toronto is gaining on Chicago, only data that suggests the opposite.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Awesome photo Quantum. That's one of my favourites so far.


Thanks, Isaidso! Posting that one was really an after thought because that perspective is so overdone, but then I realized that I actually got more into that shot than other photos from that perspective, so a photo I initially wasn't so pleased with, on closer inspection, became a photo I'm very pleased with.


----------



## isaidso

^^ Cities seem to have their standard money shot. They can get over done, but they're popular vantage points for a reason. What stadium is that in the distance?



Fitzrovian said:


> That's a very impressive shot of Aventura looking towards Hollywood.
> 
> Have you done the count for all 500 footers completed and u/c for Miami metro? I am counting 49:
> 
> 35 in Miami (per SSCenter)
> 11 in Sunny Isles
> 2 in Miami Beach
> 1 in Hallandale Beach
> 
> Anything else?
> 
> That's only one short of Toronto metro.


We've covered 300m+, 200m+, 150m+, but then there's 100m+ and also the all inclusive 'High Rises'. The picture changes drastically in north America for the latter two measures. I omitted proposals as you've mentioned you prefer to not look at those.

Number of 100m+ Buildings: Built and U/C
1. New York 734
2. Chicago 308
3. Toronto 260
4. Miami 110
5. Houston 86
6. San Francisco 82
7. Atlanta 70
8. Los Angeles 69
9. Calgary 65
10. Vancouver 52

Number of High Rises (35m or taller): Built and U/C
1. New York 5,823
2. Toronto 2,373
3. Chicago 1,156
4. Vancouver 768
5. Montreal 638
6. Miami 571
7. Los Angeles 548
8. Houston 467
9. San Francisco 442
10. Philadelphia 371


* Couldn't find data on Panama City on SSP.


----------



## QuantumX

Manitopiaaa said:


> I think Miami has great growth potential, probably more than every city in North America minus New York. Latin America is booming, *Miami is a Latin city* and there's high demand for housing. That's a recipe for success.


Miami is not a Latin city. It is an American city with a very large Latin population, and it is becoming more cosmopolitan by the day, meaning it's gaining a healthy mix of all kinds of different people. 



Manitopiaaa said:


> I love it when American cities build vertically and *I hope Miami's skyscraper style is picked up by other places.*


Really? So many people hate it!


----------



## Birmingham

Manitopiaaa said:


> I'll check out the 200m+ (656ft) since 600ft is a very arbitrary number whereas 200m is the SSC standard.
> 
> Chicago
> 1. Willis Tower 1,451ft
> 2. Trump International Hotel and Tower 1,389ft
> 3. Aon Center 1,136ft
> 4. John Hancock Center 1,127ft
> 5. Franklin Center North Center 1,007ft
> 6. Two Prudential Plaza 995ft
> 7. 311 South Wacker Drive 961ft
> 8. 900 North Michigan 871ft
> 9. Water Tower Place 859ft
> 10. Aqua 859ft
> 11. Chase Tower 850ft
> 12. Park Tower 844ft
> 13. The Legacy at Millennium Park 822ft
> 14. 300 North LaSalle 784ft
> 15. Three First National Plaza 767ft
> 16. Chicago Title and Trust Center 755ft
> 17. Blue Cross Blue Shield Tower 743ft
> 18. One Museum Park 734ft
> U/C #28. River Point 732ft
> 19. Olympia Centre 731ft
> 20. 330 North Wabash 695ft
> 21. Waldorf Astoria Chicago 686ft
> 22. 111 South Wacker Drive 681ft
> 23. 181 West Madison Street 680ft
> 24. Hyatt Center 679ft
> 25. One Magnificent Mile 673ft
> 26. 340 on the Park 672ft
> 27. 77 West Wacker Drive 668ft
> 
> So 28 Completed & U/C plus 13 proposals (outlined above) = 41 Skyscrapers.
> 
> Toronto
> 1. First Canadian Place 978ft
> 2. Trump International Hotel and Tower 908ft
> 3. Scotia Plaza 902ft
> U/C #12 Aura at College Park 892ft
> 4. TD Canada Trust Tower 856ft
> U/C #13 Number One Bloor East 844ft
> 5. Commerce Court West 784ft
> U/C #14 Ice Condos at York Centre 2 768ft
> U/C #15 Harbour Plaza Residences East 764ft
> U/C #16 Harbour Plaza Residences West 735ft
> 6. Toronto-Dominin Tower 731ft
> 7. Bay Adelaide Centre West Tower 715ft
> 8. Shangri-La Toronto 702ft
> 9. Ritz-Carlton Toronto 684ft
> 10. Bay Wellington Tower 679ft
> T/O #17 L Tower 673ft
> 11. Four Seasons Hotel and Residences West 669ft
> U/C #18 88 Scott Centre 669ft
> T/O #19 Ice Condos at York Centre 1 663ft
> 
> So 19 Completed & U/C plus 19 Proposals = 38 Skyscrapers
> .


Chicago 28 completed & U/C plus 13 Proposed = 41 Skyscrapers (2000 = 17)
Toronto 19 completed & U/C plus 19 Proposed = 38 Skyscrapers (2000 = 6)
London 6 Completed & U/C plus 13 Proposed = 19 Skyscrapers (2000 = 1)

Growth since 2001

Chicago = 141.18 %
Toronto = 533.33 %
London = 1800.00 %


----------



## wino

Manitopiaaa said:


> Here's what I get for North American metros for Skyscrapers over 500ft Completed, T/O or U/C:
> Adding International:
> Manila: 3 (seems low)


I am so positive that there is something wrong with this one. 

just counting buildings with more than 200m height(roof) Manila already has more than 30+...
and you are only talking about 500 feet.. (152.4 feet)

just curious where you got the figure?



any ways, to have a better idea on the numbers.. it is more or less like this..
source: wiki (although I can't say how up to date the list is)
(only counted 153 meters and above)
*completed + T/O: 50
U/C: 28
preparation/excavation: 5*

proposals and planned not included.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

isaidso said:


> Agree as well. Btw, keep in mind that Manitopiaa based his entire argument on 200m buildings. A 200m+ building is what has far more visual impact but he's being awfully dismissive of Toronto and has an 'agenda'. He's not exactly going to post any data that would indicate that Toronto is gaining on Chicago, only data that suggests the opposite.


Because you're such a paragon of neutrality, right? :rofl:

Toronto beating New York, now? By next week, you'll be claiming Toronto is competing with Coruscant.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

QuantumX said:


> Miami is not a Latin city. It is an American city with a very large Latin population, and it is becoming more cosmopolitan by the day, meaning it's gaining a healthy mix of all kinds of different people.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So many people hate it!


Miami is very much a Latin city. Why are Latin and American mutually exclusive? San Antonio, Santa Fe, Los Angeles are all Latin _and_ American imo.


----------



## desertpunk

^
Santa Fe is _Hispanic_. It's a New Mexico thing.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

wino said:


> I am so positive that there is something wrong with this one.
> 
> just counting buildings with more than 200m height(roof) Manila already has more than 30+...
> and you are only talking about 500 feet.. (152.4 feet)
> 
> just curious where you got the figure?
> 
> 
> 
> any ways, to have a better idea on the numbers.. it is more or less like this..
> source: wiki (although I can't say how up to date the list is)
> (only counted 153 meters and above)
> *completed + T/O: 50
> U/C: 28
> preparation/excavation: 5*
> 
> proposals and planned not included.


SkyscraperCenter and I figured out why it seemed low. Makati wasn't added. With Makati, the number is actually 42: http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/cre...ist_company=&completionsthrough=on&list_year=


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Birmingham said:


> Chicago 28 completed & U/C plus 13 Proposed = 41 Skyscrapers (2000 = 17)
> Toronto 19 completed & U/C plus 19 Proposed = 38 Skyscrapers (2000 = 6)
> London 6 Completed & U/C plus 13 Proposed = 19 Skyscrapers (2000 = 1)
> 
> Growth since 2001
> 
> Chicago = 141.18 %
> Toronto = 533.33 %
> London = 1800.00 %


London's growth is very impressive. Not only that but London's skyscrapers make Toronto's and Chicago's look like the projects. There's not a single London project that isn't stunning imo.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

isaidso said:


> ^^ Cities seem to have their standard money shot. They can get over done, but they're popular vantage points for a reason. What stadium is that in the distance?
> 
> 
> 
> We've covered 300m+, 200m+, 150m+, but then there's 100m+ and also the all inclusive 'High Rises'. The picture changes drastically in north America for the latter two measures. I omitted proposals as you've mentioned you prefer to not look at those.
> 
> Number of 100m+ Buildings: Built and U/C
> 1. New York 734
> 2. Chicago 308
> 3. Toronto 260
> 4. Miami 110
> 5. Houston 86
> 6. San Francisco 82
> 7. Atlanta 70
> 8. Los Angeles 69
> 9. Calgary 65
> 10. Vancouver 52
> 
> Number of High Rises (35m or taller): Built and U/C
> 1. New York 5,823
> 2. Toronto 2,373
> 3. Chicago 1,156
> 4. Vancouver 768
> 5. Montreal 638
> 6. Miami 571
> 7. Los Angeles 548
> 8. Houston 467
> 9. San Francisco 442
> 10. Philadelphia 371
> 
> 
> * Couldn't find data on Panama City on SSP.


35m? You're not serious. Why not just add light poles if you're going to be absurd about your comparisons. This is 35 meters:









Are you honestly, _honestly_, arguing 35 meter buildings have any visual impact on a skyline? And I'm the biased one lol


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> ^^ Cities seem to have their standard money shot. They can get over done, but they're popular vantage points for a reason. What stadium is that in the distance?


That's Marlins Park, our new baseball stadium. We also need a new baseball team to go with it. I was really surprised at how often it shows up in so many of my skyline shots.


----------



## Zack Fair

Manitopiaaa said:


> Because you're such a paragon of neutrality, right? :rofl:
> 
> Toronto beating New York, now? By next week, you'll be claiming Toronto is competing with Coruscant.


Uhm, where he said Toronto is beating NYC? 
Again, _beating_? It's that a sort of competition for you? The National Skyscrapers League? Chill out dude


----------



## QuantumX

Zack Fair said:


> Uhm, where he said Toronto is beating NYC?
> Again, _beating_? It's that a sort of competition for you? The National Skyscrapers League? Chill out dude


I don't see where people are making these claims about Toronto. I think Dubai actually does look something like Coruscant.


----------



## QuantumX

TheEnlightened said:


> Even the mods are de railing this thread. What a shame...


I'm aware, and I have also put it back on track. Pardon me for making a point of clarifcation, which actually was on topic.


----------



## soloveich

Zack Fair said:


> ^^ Wow San Francisco is going to be insane. What's the name of the bigger proposal?


Transbay tower. 326 meters








Prep work is, actually, being done at the moment
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1499656


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

This is a model of the city used by the Victorian State Government to show what Melbourne will look like in a few years time. 

Some of the blue have since been completed, some have since gone and been redesigned and there's a handful of buildings that have been left out altogether, but it's the best we've got at the moment










Melbourne will still have grown from this significantly come 2025 by which time it's population is predicted to be between 5.4 and 5.7 million people (currently 4 million).


----------



## QuantumX

What are the specifications for that new tallest in the center on the left?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

That's Australia 108. It was going to be 388m, but has since been redesigned and will be 312m in order to comply with flight paths over the CBD.

I'm still sort of hoping it will be shelved for a few years and the architects will come up with something...a little more timeless and elegant.


----------



## isaidso

TheEnlightened said:


> Even the mods are de railing this thread. What a shame...


Construction and proposals are very much 'on topic' for a 'Best Skyline of 2025' thread, and now 2 mods have indicated that to you. So far all you've been interested in is name calling and insults. How about contributing photos and/or data?


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> It's good to see San Francisco booming again. It's a former 3rd largest skyline in the U.S. I lived there during the early 80s.


That SF rendering looks awesome. I'm not sure it it can regain #3 in the US again, but a solid #4 is certainly in the cards.


----------



## QuantumX

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> That's Australia 108. It was going to be 388m, but has since been redesigned and will be 312m in order to comply with flight paths over the CBD.


Don't you just hate that? I know it's for the sake of aviation safety, but it sure does get frustrating!


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> That SF rendering looks awesome. I'm not sure it it can regain #3 in the US again, but a solid #4 is certainly in the cards.


I think the interest in Miami is just too insane right now for San Francisco to have a 3rd largest skyline again. If you've noticed in the World Almanac recently, the list of 150m buildings for Miami at the moment is almost twice as long as that of San Francisco, so they would have a lot of ground to make up. I just hope we get more interesting designs in this decade rather than developers trying to get the best bang for their buck with all these short boxy condos.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

QuantumX said:


> Don't you just hate that? I know it's for the sake of aviation safety, but it sure does get frustrating!


Indeed  though I guess what is most annoying is that it's all because of some tiny airport a few KMs north of the city that is only used for light aircraft, not even the main international airport. 



> In April, 2013, it was reported that Australia 108 would have infringed on federal regulations protecting aircraft safety, known as PANS-OPS, particularly in regard to aircraft departing and arriving at Essendon Airport, located some 13 kilometres to the north of the project site.


Another 404m building was scrapped because of it










They could essentially change the flightpath and it would be fine, but they won't :/


----------



## QuantumX

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Indeed  though I guess what is most annoying is that it's all because of some tiny airport a few KMs north of the city that is only used for light aircraft, not even the main international airport.
> 
> They could essentially change the flightpath and it would be fine, but they won't :/


This is what dictates what the Miami skyline looks like, and it ain't so tiny. We have this narrow window between runway approaches to MIA. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/miamiflyme/2948516828/


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI*


----------



## QuantumX

Whenever I think New York can't build anymore, they find a way to do it. Here, on the left, you can see the number of tall buildings that have sprung up in Brooklyn now. Manhattanization has jumped the river now in New York.


New York Approach by talico, on Flickr


----------



## soloveich

isaidso said:


> That SF rendering looks awesome. I'm not sure it it can regain #3 in the US again, but a solid #4 is certainly in the cards.


Well, this is the center of "new economy". That render is only of buildings that have been proposed/approved/UC. Don't forget that this insane amount of money just started pouring into the city. And I don't see a good reason for slowing down. After all, 21st century is the age of information, and we are its capital


----------



## QuantumX

This rendering is only the left half of my first aerial photo below, which shows the full spread of the Miami skyline. It doesn't show the three 500-footers in my second aerial below, and the second rendering below shows what is planned for Edgewater, which is our midtown area. There are four buildings over 500 feet tall planned in the second rendering. Unfortunately, we can't have any buildings over 200 meters in Edgewater because referencing the aerial of Miami International Airport above, you can see that this area is right in line with MIA runways in the left of the photo. There are 600-footers planned near the 500-footers already up.


----------



## Birmingham

TheEnlightened said:


> Neither Toronto nor London will have a top 5 skyline by 2025. Now can you ladies stop whining like 8 year olds and get back on topic?


Topic is top 5 though is it kiddo?


----------



## Birmingham

Zack Fair said:


> So you want to compare the current Toronto with the future London? That's not fair, let's compared the two city NOW, at the current status.
> 
> Currently there're 12 +150m building in London, 15 built + U/C, while in Toronto there're 30 +150m built, and 49 built + U/C.
> Not even talking about the sea of +130m or +140m U/C around the city.


I wasn't comparing Toronto with London. :doh: I was describing Canary Wharf (a part of London) growth. I was given the vision that Toronto currently with the fantastic skyline it has now has 30 150m+ towers then saying that Canary Wharf has that in the pipeline so visually and statistically Canary Wharf in a decade time will be in a similar position that Toronto find's itself in now and therefore it will form a very dramatic part of the whole London skyline. 

I'm trying to get across the numbers. I'm sure if you read it properly you will understand the point rather then skimming it to throw your toys out the pram.


----------



## Birmingham

Zack Fair said:


> Your argument fail when you say that we should using the aesthetic factor, which is pure subjective, instead using the pure facts. *I'm not arguing London can't have a construction boom, I'm arguing that with the data available now (which are the only one we have, unless you can see into the future), the amount of building being built and under construction is larger in Toronto than in London. Number speaks, happy to be wrong in the future, but now that's the situation.*
> 
> Also, I can't see how pop. density can be correlated to the economic health in this thread, but honestly I don't care, I'm tired of this nonsense debate.


Numbers do speak. London's is the most heavily invested real estate market in the world. :cheers:


----------



## bbcwallander

Birmingham said:


> Numbers do speak. London's is the most heavily invested real estate market in the world. :cheers:


You are correct and there are currently an additional 69 100m+ towers currently proposed, approved or under construction.

Staggering!


----------



## Zack Fair

Birmingham said:


> I wasn't comparing Toronto with London. :doh: I was describing Canary Wharf (a part of London) growth. I was given the vision that Toronto currently with the fantastic skyline it has now has 30 150m+ towers then saying that Canary Wharf has that in the pipeline so visually and statistically Canary Wharf in a decade time will be in a similar position that Toronto find's itself in now and therefore it will form a very dramatic part of the whole London skyline.
> 
> I'm trying to get across the numbers. I'm sure if you read it properly you will understand the point rather then skimming it to throw your toys out the pram.


No, actually I understood that you want to put Canary Wharf (it's still a London's district, right? So why that foolish polemic?) into a future perspective and how much will be dense that district, comparing it with the current T.O. skyline. But it's still pretty much nonsense for me, I could say "hey Toronto now has more skyscrapers than Manhattan back in the 1940". Apple and orange.


----------



## QuantumX

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> It is not happening. Just because Santander is building a skyscraper in Miami does not mean they are going to move their HQ. They just want to get a piece of the Miami real estate pie. I don't even think that the idea was ever considered.


Thanks for the clarification! Can you say if they are still planning to build this skyscraper in Miami?


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

QuantumX said:


> Thanks for the clarification! Can you say if they are still planning to build this skyscraper in Miami?


I wouldn't be able to say, but if the initial problem was the financial situation in the Eurozone, given that things have improved over the pond and that they are expecting to raise some funds through the IPO of Santander Consumer USA, they might just be able to start the construction. Let's cross our fingers.


----------



## QuantumX

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> I wouldn't be able to say, but if the initial problem was the financial situation in the Eurozone, given that things have improved over the pond and that they are expecting to raise some funds through the IPO of Santander Consumer USA, they might just be able to start the construction. Let's cross our fingers.


Thanks! I thought it was encouraging when they asked for an extension on their 950 feet height approval for the building from the FAA. I think it is planned to be built at 840 feet with an option to go higher.


----------



## QuantumX

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> No shortage of cranes in Miami!


Here are a few more cranes that weren't in the previous photo because they are behind me in previous photo.


----------



## ram65

Sathon CBD In BANGKOK 2015 supertall mahanakhon 










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater


----------



## wino

Fort Bonifacio CBD, Manila


Can anyone post 2014???????
I'm just so damn excited. :lol:




wino said:


> aerial pic of the CBD *2011*.
> Eventually, all empty lots will be built with more buildings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April *2013 *Aerial (Still booming! many U/C - taller ones)


----------



## QuantumX

Can you give us the specs on what is going up in the photos?


----------



## wino

^^ a few buildings taller than 200 meters being built in the area.
Grand Hyatt being 300m
ShangriLa 250 m

Construction update on some of the projects.
As you can see, the entire CBD is very busy with constructions.
2016 -17 will be a banner year for the skyline.


----------



## QuantumX

Wow!^^


----------



## roballan

Mexico City is not doing bad at all. There are a rather acceptable number of vertical projects under construction, along with many others knocking the doors (these in addition to the many already in existence)



LANCER. said:


> Ciudad De México
> 
> 
> Reforma Al Atardecer por LANCER., en Flickr
> 
> 
> Torre Pemex por LANCER., en Flickr
> 
> 
> Skyline Centro Ciudad De México por LANCER., en Flickr
> 
> 
> Skyline WTC Y Santa Fe por LANCER., en Flickr
> 
> 
> Torre Bancomer T Torre Mayor 10/01/14 por LANCER., en Flickr
> 
> 
> Skyline Reforma - Centro por LANCER., en Flickr


----------



## wino

isaidso said:


> I couldn't resist tabulating the points growth for cities between 2012 and 2013.
> 
> I've only looked at the top 50 cities in 2013 so there may be cities further down the list that accumulated more points than some of the ones listed here. Suzhou is a good case in point. They're ranked #51, but accumulated 1086 points in the last year.
> 
> Shenzhen 2663
> Shenyang 2542
> Manila 2453
> Wuxi 1839
> Jakarta 1814
> Wuhan 1638
> Toronto 1461
> Tianjin 1460
> Kuala Lumpur 1454
> Chongqing 1379
> 
> Dubai 1281
> Chengdu 1225
> New York 961
> Hangzhou 876
> Shanghai 876
> Moscow 863
> Qingdao 804
> Istanbul 744
> Tokyo 743
> Singapore 712
> 
> Sao Paulo 672
> Panama City 607
> Osaka 572
> Dalian 518
> Seoul 508
> Hong Kong 489
> Bangkok 472
> Mumbai 453
> Busan 382
> Mexico City 369
> 
> Chicago 368
> Doha 340
> Abu Dhabi 329
> Guangzhou 327
> Taipei 300
> Incheon 266
> Sydney 233
> Melbourne 164
> Macao 132
> Beijing 100
> 
> Paris 76
> Nanjing 32
> San Francisco 21
> Philadelphia 19
> Miami 14
> Los Angeles 8
> Atlanta 0
> Dallas 0
> Houston 0
> Las Vegas 0
> 
> 
> 2013 List: http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html
> 2012 List: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1846725370


BUMP!!!

any idea when 2014 list will come out?


----------



## azey

*KUALA LUMPUR*

more than 5 supertall is under construction/proposed in this pic which will be completed before 2020 



nazrey said:


>


KLCC Park supertall cluster


davidwsk said:


> Can you see the TradeWinds


----------



## QuantumX

Please on this thread explain why Kuala Lumpur will be one of the Best Skylines by 2025.


----------



## isaidso

wino said:


> BUMP!!!
> 
> any idea when 2014 list will come out?


The last update was in September so we likely have to wait till then.


----------



## wino

isaidso said:


> The last update was in September so we likely have to wait till then.


Aweeee.... I thought it will be soon...
Oh well.


----------



## QuantumX

azey said:


> *KUALA LUMPUR*
> 
> more than 5 supertall is under construction/proposed in this pic which will be completed before 2020
> 
> KLCC Park supertall cluster


*EXCELLENT!*


----------



## QuantumX

This rendering shows a completed Brickell CityCentre with what will probably be our first supertall - One Brickell CityCentre. Other tall buildings will also have been completed that are not depicted in this rendering.


----------



## [email protected]

wino said:


> Fort Bonifacio CBD, Manila
> Can anyone post 2014???????
> I'm just so damn excited. :lol:





wino said:


> ^^ a few buildings taller than 200 meters being built in the area.
> Grand Hyatt being 300m
> ShangriLa 250 m
> 
> Construction update on some of the projects.
> As you can see, the entire CBD is very busy with constructions.
> 2016 -17 will be a banner year for the skyline.


Heres BGC and Makati Supertall proposals & u/c...


Tokyo/Manila said:


> Future Metro Manila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit goes to owner


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> This rendering shows a completed Brickell CityCentre with what will probably be our first supertall - One Brickell CityCentre. Other tall buildings will also have been completed that are not depicted in this rendering.


That proposal will amp up the skyline considerably. In many ways it represents the missing piece of the puzzle. Miami needed a big office tower. A few would be even better. Skylines always seem to look more impressive with lots of office.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> That proposal will amp up the skyline considerably. In many ways it represents the missing piece of the puzzle. Miami needed a big office tower. A few would be even better. Skylines always seem to look more impressive with lots of office.


Here's the other one.



mia183rd said:


> Back again...
> 
> FECR submits plans to the FAA this month for a 1,005'ft One Bayfront Plaza (1,010'ft ASL), from the good folks at EX
> 
> http://www.exmiami.org/index.php/faa/


It will be going right here!


----------



## hadi_rahman

eurico said:


> *Jakarta 2020*


More : 








By PutraDaerah


----------



## renshapratama

^^ There is indeed will be Thamrin Nine Tower 1 at that area (330m | 1083ft | 71 fl) 


Thamrin Nine by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr


----------



## ram65

UPDATE ! MAHANAKHON 314/M BKK












Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ^^
> 50 days!
> Progress on the MahaNakhon tower mid December until early February, we can see the dramatic increase in the height of the tower!
> ^^
> From Facebook
> ^^
> OMG Pic !!:banana:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago 2020*









Posted by HomrQT on the Chicago Forum


----------



## vonbingen

Resize thie pic.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City 2020*









Posted by Vertical_Gotham on the Skyscrapers forum


----------



## aade

*Dubai*


----------



## Zack Fair

^^ Care to talk about these new projects?


----------



## QuantumX

Zack Fair said:


> ^^ Care to talk about these new projects?


Yes! What are we looking at?


----------



## Pals_RGB

*The Worli and Lower Parel area of Mumbai.* *(only showing 200m+ projects)*



















*This photo is from 2010 when the tallest building was just 167m. By 2016-17 the 442m World One will become the tallest not only in this region but the entire city.*


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Wow  Thank you for saying what is going on in Mumbai  I think it will have an amazing skyline in 2025, among the top 5 I would say


----------



## isaidso

Mumbai challenging for world's best skyline is more a matter of 'when' than 'if'. I'm more surprised that it's taken this long for it to start making its mark.


----------



## Dito Roso

eurico said:


> *Jakarta 2020*


^^


JuanPaulo said:


> Which are those proposed supertalls?


^^^^
Perhaps the following post, which is an adaptation of Eurico's post (from original photo by PutraDaerah) can answer JuanPaulo's question above.


*Some Supertalls and Megatalls which will forming the Jakarta skyline in 2020 :*
(The 'status' of each buildings are shown by the photo below each rendering pictures) 

*scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## Nexis

Downtown Newark - now










By Late 2015/2016










By 2025


----------



## Zack Fair

^^ That's a big development! I like those tower, except for the tallest one that remind me the twin Capital City towers in Moscow. I truly HATE that kind of design, we got a similar proposal in Toronto and I really hope the current design is not gonna be approved.


----------



## isaidso

The tallest one is my favourite one by a long shot. Then again, I love Capital City in Moscow. :|


----------



## Nexis

Another part of Downtown Newark could see 3 new high rises....


----------



## JuanPaulo

Chicago kay:



rlw777 said:


> Skyline with Spire Added


----------



## isaidso

So Chicago's Spire is now back on after being cancelled?


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> So Chicago's Spire is now back on after being cancelled?


Check the bottom of this thread and draw your own conclusions.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1312113&page=4


----------



## isaidso

That took quite a bit of reading. So it's not dead, but a long shot.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> That took quite a bit of reading. So it's not dead, but a long shot.


That's why I posted the link. It wasn't a simple "yes" or "no" answer, as you saw yourself. :lol::cheers:


----------



## isaidso

I know, but I was so tired. :lol:


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

Early planning has commenced on Sydney's next big urban renewal project - Central to Eveleigh. Central to Eveleigh is comprised of 100 hectares of rail corridor airspace, leading into downtown Sydney. The site is expected to reap more than 1.2 million square metres of floor space (that's more than double what is currently permitted at Barangaroo).

Here is a video of Central to Eveleigh (and a few other major projects across the state) from which the following screenshots were collected. If developed in this way, Sydney's skyline (south of the harbour) would extend for more than 5km. Note that the screenshots do not include the current crop of downtown urban renewal projects (Barangaroo, Central Park, Darling Harbour) that will help the skyline expand west. 

The screenshots also do not allude to the developing skyline on the north side of the harbour - North Sydney, St Leonards and Chatswood are slowly expanding with 12 x 100m+ towers U/C, approved or proposed at the moment. 







mw123 said:


> Found this Youtube video from the NSW govt with a few indicative renders of what this project could look like. Starts at 0:53 and how good is the tall tower at 1:16?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few screen caps.





nameless dude said:


> Can finally see it now - I'd predict Sydney will finally start looking like a proper major city after this development. Btw perhaps there could be a thread on this in the international forums?
> 
> edit: 1 more screenshot with the cbd in view to give a sense of what it'll look against the skyline


----------



## Dubai_Boy

has abu dhabi been mentioned in this thread ? i have high hopes for abu dhabi


----------



## QuantumX

Dubai_Boy said:


> has abu dhabi been mentioned in this thread ? i have high hopes for abu dhabi


Access to the link has failed. Can you give us something more regarding this?


----------



## QuantumX




----------



## lowenmeister

Shenzhen 2014 
Original image by 农民伯伯









I have made a (crude and rather inaccurate)future skyline render based on this picture too,I dont know if it is acceptable for me to post it and respect the copyright standard.
Let me know if it is unacceptable and I will take it down.

Shenzhen 2025









All rights reserved 农民伯伯 check out his other pictures here:http://www.szpichappy.com/dispbbs.asp?boardid=5&Id=40153


----------



## Birmingham

Onerob posted an article from the Guardian in the London Development Thread. 

Currently as of today - There are 236 towers planned or U/C in London above 20 stories. 

Tower Hamlets (Canary Wharf) will be homes to 23% of them (around 60 towers) to what's already there. 

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2014/mar/12/london-skyscrapers-shard-gherkin-architecture


----------



## isaidso

Top 5 in 2025
1. Shenzhen
2. New York
3. Shanghai
4. Hong Kong
5. Mumbai


----------



## Pals_RGB

Edit.. never mind.


----------



## WingWing

I think kuala lumpur will be awesome

And Singapore


----------



## -Corey-

Shenzhen just look plain and boring.


----------



## isaidso

Shenzhen does look rather monotonous, but it's going to get much much better from now to 2025. If one looks at what's U/C and in the pipeline, Shenzhen won't look 'boring' for long.


----------



## Pals_RGB

-Corey- said:


> Shenzhen just look plain and boring.



I think Shenzhen is just huge, not the best .. Guangzhou, KL, Singapore etc have much better and compact skylines than Shenzhen.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

-Corey- said:


> Shenzhen just look plain and boring.


Depending on where you're looking. Shenzhen is a huge city and has multiple core areas. Baishizhou and Qianhai are among the top places in Shenzhen to look out for by 2025. As of now, Shenzhen is nothing special. Guangzhou is far more attractive, Chongqing is far more dense...But Shenzhen will become something else by 2025


----------



## lowenmeister

I believe Shenzhen will come out on top of all chinese skylines. It has the mountains and density of hong kong,the height of Shanghai and is currently in a construction boom whilst the other two are winding down and are settling for a more controlled pace of development. Shenzhen is projected to overtake both Shanghai and Hong kong in 200m+ skyscrapers in a few years(uc,prep) and has more megaprojects in the pipeline than any other city on earth. with over 15 million people It has the population size to sustain such a rapid pace of development.


----------



## N.Y.C.H

Shenzhen is just ugly, no real start and end to the skyline just a big mess of some ugly apartment buildings with some nice taller ones. Guangzhou and Hong Kong are my favorite Chinese citys, i don't like Shanghai that much either.


----------



## Jay

If the Chicago spire gets built which it now might, Chi-town along with NY will definitely stay top 5, can't wait to see those cities.


----------



## isaidso

Chicago will need the Spire just to stay in the top 10. I don't see a top 5 as realistic considering what's happening in Asian cities.


----------



## QuantumX

McEwen1 said:


> Sorry.


Yes, you've already gotten one infraction. A third will get you banned straight out.


----------



## Augustão d2

São Paulo 

























By user Marcio staffa


----------



## Faisal Shourov

N.Y.C.H said:


> So if someone doesnt like Shenzen, they are automatically ignorant? This is a skyline thread and you post pictures of mountains and beaches, and some street view pictures. Shenzens skyline is just so unorganized and looks like a big mess,which is why I dont like it.


Some people say it's ugly, full of glass buildings or commie blocks. They have problems about everything in Shenzhen. Ignorance at its best. You want to see full skyline of Shenzhen










This is a 2 year old picture btw. A lot has changed since then

This thread is about 2025, not present. You can guess how it will look by then...people should not degrade foreign cities because of them bigoted personal opinion/superiority complex


----------



## N.Y.C.H

It is ugly, the skyline that is. Doesn't mean there ignorant because they have a different opinion then you.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

N.Y.C.H said:


> It is ugly, the skyline that is. Doesn't mean there ignorant because they have a different opinion then you.


they say the city is ugly...not the skyline only...the skyline itself is nothing special as of now...


----------



## Jay

Faisal Shourov said:


> they say the city is ugly...not the skyline only...the skyline itself is nothing special as of now...


The size is pretty special I would say


----------



## isaidso

Augustão d2 said:


> São Paulo


Are there reasons besides cheap land prices as to why Brazilian cities don't build tall? Are there issues with the soil/bedrock?


----------



## Augustão d2

^^Legislation is the biggest problem I think. But I believe that Brazil is able to build many Superttals.


----------



## wino

Jay said:


> The size is pretty special I would say


I agree... and with a beautiful mountain backdrop..

just like Vancouver and Seattle.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

New night shot of Shenzhen :cheers:



a1788111 said:


> good night Shenzhen


----------



## wino

I think Shenzhen skyline is pretty cool, contrary to what haters say.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

wino said:


> I think Shenzhen skyline is pretty cool, contrary to what haters say.


haters gonna hate, potatoes gonna potate


----------



## binhai

Shenzhen is incredible.


----------



## Zack Fair

Shenzhen at night is so Blade Runner-ish


----------



## isaidso

wino said:


> I think Shenzhen skyline is pretty cool, contrary to what haters say.


So do I. There always seems to be a lot of animosity towards the new kid on the block. The incumbents don't like having to share the spot light; they dislike getting passed even more. 

Over the next 5-10 years I suspect Shenzhen will get lots of doubters and mud thrown its way regardless of what they build. I'd put Toronto in that camp as well. At least in Toronto's case people are slowly coming around and acknowledging that it's a city in ascendency.


----------



## QuantumX

Zack Fair said:


> Shenzhen at night is so Blade Runner-ish


It's amazing how many people on this website know that movie and reference it.


----------



## lowenmeister

QuantumX said:


> It's amazing how many people on this website know that movie and reference it.


Well the comparisons are adequate,you might even suspect that chinese city planners were influenced by that movie, life imitates art.


----------



## isaidso

Toronto in 2017? Most of these are already under construction or imminent. 










Rendering courtesy of Koops
Original courtesy of Jason Cook


----------



## QuantumX

I renewed my passport yesterday, so that's another step toward making my trip. When that comes in the mail, it will just be a matter of buying plane tickets. :cheers:


----------



## WingWing

Me too, passport renewal in 3-4 months, so no plan of trip yet


----------



## rlw777

I am really starting to like Miami's skyline. I used to think it was really kitschy but now it feels like it's getting a real urban / people don't just vacation here feel.


----------



## QuantumX

rlw777 said:


> I am really starting to like Miami's skyline. I used to think it was really kitschy but now it feels like it's getting a real urban / people don't just vacation here feel.


Give it at least until the end of this decade.


----------



## rlw777

Thought I would throw these up here... just the major projects around NYC there are many many more individual projects... and I forgot to add the WTC mega project.

Midtown









Outside of Manhattan


----------



## rlw777

I should also add I used images from
HERE


----------



## QuantumX

*Brickell CityCentre under construction and points beyond.*


----------



## desertpunk

Here's a nice peek into London's future for you:



Pants1254 said:


> Thought I would upload my latest 3d sketch up images of London that I have been working on for a while. As you can see Iv still got ALOT to do especially to the City and the surrounding area but for what are worth I thought I would share the progress I have made with them so far.
> 
> I'm still waiting to make a large number of updates to the Canary Wharf area with Heron Quay West, Millharbour Village, Quay House, Meridian Gate, Hertsmere Tower, Thames Quay and Millharbour Quarter. Cant wait to update them. Anyway enjoy.



:cheers:


----------



## mthmchris

'Best Skyline by 2025' is a bit tough, for a couple reasons:

1. There's a world of difference between 'Best Skyline' and 'Most Improved Skyline'. Over the next 11 years, the latter title would no doubt go to Shenzhen, Tianjin, or perhaps an honorable mention to Guangzhou. But will these cities unseat, say, Hong Kong? Tough to say. 

2. 'Best skyline' means different things to different people. Many people like their skyline compact, as if to fit neatly on a postcard. Some prefer a sea of highrises. Here's the question, I suppose: for you, is Shanghai's skyline this... or this?

If you're the type of person that would say the latter, I guarantee by 2025 you will find Shenzhen's skyline one of if not the best in the world. The amount of development going on here is insane. If you prefer a tight, 'iconic' skyline... well, that's more of a question mark. 

Anyway, by 2025, my list:

1. *Hong Kong.* Almost the default by topography alone. Combine the ocean and mountains with masterpieces like the Bank of China tower - I don't think it's possible to have a more compelling skyline.

2. *Shanghai.* Liujiazui is already awe-inspiring. Add in the Shanghai Tower? Incredible. Some people will whine, "there's no plots left"... what else do you want?

3. *New York.* New York and Chicago have an advantage over Chinese cities in that their towers come from a mix of time periods, which I would argue is almost inherently most 'interesting'. By 2025 Empire State will be closing in on its centennial, and it would still dominate most skylines. 

4. *Guangzhou.* Guangzhou East is insane, and has the benefit of the Pearl River cutting through it, which makes the skyline interact with the city in a way that, say, NYC and Shenzhen don't.

5. *Chicago.* I doubt the spire will ever get built (would be nice), but the skyline honestly doesn't require it.

6. *Shenzhen.* Yes, it's spread out in clusters. But each one of those clusters (especially by 2025), could likely make the top ten in their own right, which is what makes the skyline so damn impressive. Like Liujiazui, street-level can be a bit 'meh' in places (who had the brilliant idea to put a convention center and a superhighway right downtown?), but in terms of sheer scope it's already tough to beat.

7. *Dubai.* Everyone has an opinion, but it is a city with _very_ clear strengths and weaknesses. Another city that just... fails on street level. But if we're just discussing skylines? Yes, sure, it looks like a static museum of supertalls. But those exhibits are fantastic.

8. *London.* Phenomenal city, and honestly while the 'skyline' might not even be as good as, say, La Defense... I'm a total sucker for this  ascetic. You get it a bit in Guangzhou, Shenzhen, and Hong Kong - old, densely pack low-rises with a massive tower rising above. You get a sense of scale that's lacking in the picture perfect snapshots of Shanghai or even New York. With all the development happening, in the next few decades it's going to begin to be what defines London - gorgeous, densely packed old buildings with a highrise towering above.

9. *Toronto.* I've never been to this city but browsing through the thread you guys have convinced me. But depending on how the next 11 years develop, Tianjin or Chongqing could easily be up there.

10. *Pittsburgh.* I know this is completely incorrect, and you all would be right to disagree with me. There's a couple stirrings and projects happening in Pittsburgh, but to put it in the top 10 would be insane. Unfortunately, I'm completely biased - as my hometown, it's what got me liking skyscrapers in the first place.


----------



## lochinvar

Pittsburgh? You wish. U.S. Steel has been dead for decades.


----------



## chennaisky

This is the World Tallest Hindu Temple at 210 m , Look out for Indian Cities.


India101 said:


> *Plans for the World’s Tallest Temple*





India101 said:


> *Vrindavan Chandrodaya Mandir*
> Vrindavan, Uttar Pradesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## n20

chennaisky, that's only one 200 m skyscraper. Seeing that 2025 is only 11 years away, Mumbai is the only Indian city that has a real shot at this list.

Hong Kong, Shanghai, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Chongqing, Shenyang and other Chinese cities will likely dominate this list.

NYC, Chicago, Toronto and possibly Miami, Panama City or Houston from the Americas.

Dubai, Manila, Bangkok, Tokyo, Seoul, KL, Jakarta etc are other top contenders.

Moscow, London and Paris have small but distinctly elegant skylines already.


----------



## KlausDiggy

n20 said:


> Moscow, London and Paris have small but distinctly elegant skylines already.


^^You've forgotten Frankfurt, one of the largest skylines in Europe with 5 buildings over 200m and 14 buildings over 150m.









photos/kimdrotz on Flickr









by Thomas Reitzel on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Contenders

Asia: Shenzhen, Shanghai, Hong Kong, Guangzhou, Chongqing, Tianjin, Manila, Jakarta, Tokyo, Singapore, Kuala Lumpur, Mumbai, Dubai, Bangkok

America: New York, Chicago, Toronto


----------



## wino

AFTER 10 YEARS.... 

Bonifacio CBD, Manila 

in 2004, The CBD is still empty. 
(take note, the circular road at the center has been changed to parallel roads. )









2014 street view (construction still visible all over the place)


crossboneka said:


>


another 10+1 years before 2025!


----------



## QuantumX

This is what Miami World Center will look like once it's completely built out.


----------



## QuantumX

They have gone insane down here! I kid you not!

http://www.exmiami.org/index.php/developer-plans-800-foot-tower-60m-riverfront-parcel/


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA
(2012 / Small Part of The Skyline Seen)​*

httpsfbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.nethphotos-ak-frc3t1.0-910312464_10203633048093195_6237366293652844724_n by MYW_2507, on Flickr​


----------



## QuantumX

And why is this going to be one of the best skylines by 2025? Put forth a plausible argument for this or at least a list of projects proposed or under construction rather than just a pic of the skyline or else it should be posted somewhere else.


----------



## isaidso

Agree this is a discussion thread. I do think Jakarta will have the scale so it will boil down to quality, height, and things of that nature. It does have potential, but would like to see some of the major proposals planned for this city.


----------



## QuantumX

*Waterside at Brickell*

Yet another Miami project in the making. That's Brickell CityCentre under construction in the background.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

isaidso said:


> Agree this is a discussion thread. I do think Jakarta will have the scale so it will boil down to quality, height, and things of that nature. It does have potential, but would like to see some of the major proposals planned for this city.


Jakarta skyline fans don't like to share the constructive activities it seems, they're more interested in spamming every skyline thread within recent/current photos of the city. Also they don't take part in discussions very often


----------



## Raffo

That Tainjin looks depressing


----------



## QuantumX

Raffo said:


> That Tainjin looks depressing


It doesn't look depressing to me. It just looks as though it's already built and shouldn't be on this thread.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

QuantumX said:


> It doesn't look depressing to me. It just looks as though it's already built and shouldn't be on this thread.


I wouldn't have posted photos if it wasn't there in the supertall U/C forum. They're building the whole business district in phases. I don't know much about the details, if you're interested you could check the thread out.


----------



## QuantumX

Faisal Shourov said:


> I wouldn't have posted photos if it wasn't there in the supertall U/C forum. They're building the whole business district in phases. I don't know much about the details, if you're interested you could check the thread out.


A lot of what's on that thread shouldn't even be in the supertall U/C forum. Anyway, for the sake of discussion, where on this list do you think Tianjin will be in 2025? It seems to be the next big Chinese skyline after those in the top 10 already.

http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


----------



## Faisal Shourov

QuantumX said:


> A lot of what's on that thread shouldn't even be in the supertall U/C forum. Anyway, for the sake of discussion, where on this list do you think Tianjin will be in 2025? It seems to be the next big Chinese skyline after those in the top 10 already.
> 
> http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


Tianjin will certainly be in the top 10 by 2025, ahead of Chonqging. However, Tianjin doesn't have a single CBD, and it's CBD has far away from each other. So far that one CBD can't be seen from the tallest building of the other CBD. So you can say that Tianjin will have multiple skylines which will be separate.

Tianjin has lots of 200m+ buildings U/C but they're extremely slow. By 2025 all the individual projects in Tianjin is expected to be completed

I will now share photos of Yujiapu Business District


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Tianjin Yujiapu Business District


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Tianjin Yujiapu Business District U/C photos


----------



## QuantumX

Can you get us an overall skyline shot of all this? It's difficult to put it all into perspective in bits and pieces like this.


----------



## Faisal Shourov




----------



## QuantumX

Can you find any aerials of all this?


----------



## Faisal Shourov

QuantumX said:


> Can you find any aerials of all this?


I will try my best


----------



## Zack Fair

These are some of the projects currently U/C in the Entertainment District in Toronto (west of the CBD). I can count six cranes just in this shot.









Pic by Soho at urbantoronto.ca


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Tianjin Yujiapu Business District U/C photos continued


----------



## Faisal Shourov

@QuantumX: Here you go, the kind of shots you wanted.

Tianjin Yujiapu Business District


----------



## QuantumX

They are not necessarily the kind of pics I wanted. ^^ It's just that the forum is better served and the city is better served this way.


----------



## isaidso

Birmingham said:


> And what's the scale and height to make the cut??


For a 'Best Of' list 500 buildings over 50m, 200 buildings over 100m, and 20 buildings over 200m would be a good starting point. Height and quantity aren't everything, but a skyline needs a bare minimum scale to warrant consideration imo.

London's certainly on a building boom, but it's also chasing moving targets. Lots of cities ahead of it are building just as much; many are building more. London is around the 54th largest skyline in the world, but I have it around 33rd today based on the quality of the architecture and other considerations. 2025? London will surely move up, but perhaps only into my top 25.


----------



## isaidso

Faisal Shourov said:


> Sydney skyline is beautiful though, maybe I'm little biased?


It is very beautiful, but it's far too small for a World's best list. Same goes for Vancouver.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> For a 'Best Of' list 500 buildings over 50m, 200 buildings over 100m, and 20 buildings over 200m would be a good starting point. Height and quantity aren't everything, but a skyline needs a bare minimum scale to warrant consideration imo.
> 
> London's certainly on a building boom, but it's also chasing moving targets. Lots of cities ahead of it are building just as much; many are building more. London is around the 54th largest skyline in the world, but I have it around 33rd today based on the quality of the architecture and other considerations. 2025? London will surely move up, but perhaps only into the top 25.


This source places London at 57, Toronto at 16, and Miami at 28. The here and now is what you were talking about, not what could be. Plus, one habitable supertall does not mean much when another city has several more over 200m. 

http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


----------



## isaidso

I stand corrected. London has the 57th largest skyline not the 54th largest. Even Calgary (53rd) is ahead of London in skyline scale at this point. Regarding London's Shard, it's official height may be 306m vs. 298m for First Canadian Place but it's a classic case of:

:tiasd:

Putting them side by side it's easy to tell that FCP is the far larger building. The Shard's highest floor is only at 244m.



QuantumX said:


> Plus, one habitable supertall does not mean much when another city has several more over 200m.


And a sea of towers that dwarfs London in every other category. Toronto also has more U/C and proposed so the gap is going to widen not diminish. Miami? I'm hoping it can move up a few spots and into the top 25 in 2-3 years. It would be great having 5 north American cities in there. In some respects, Miami is still in the top 25. If you add Sunny Isles to the total, metro Miami is in 23rd spot.


----------



## Jay

I do consider the shard a supertall since it has a crown and not a spire but in terms of skyline impact the two tallest building in Toronto probably have it beat or are at least even. 

I know numbers say Toronto will have more 100+ meter buildings than Chicago but Chicago's skyline does look a lot bigger, CN tower aside the tallest building in Toronto is about as high as 311 building next to Sears, plus the next three tallests are in the 350m range. Obviously height isn't everything but I don't think Toronto will overtake Chicago that soon, if ever.


----------



## isaidso

Jay said:


> I do consider the shard a supertall since it has a crown and not a spire but in terms of skyline impact the two tallest building in Toronto probably have it beat or are at least even.


I consider the Shard a super tall as well, but it's a bit much to argue that London has Toronto beat in this one area because of a technicality. FCP is a bigger building, has an official height only 10m shorter, and Toronto also has the CN Tower. Technically the CN Tower isn't a building, but really now.



Jay said:


> I know numbers say Toronto will have more 100+ meter buildings than Chicago but Chicago's skyline does look a lot bigger, CN tower aside the tallest building in Toronto is about as high as 311 building next to Sears, plus the next three tallests are in the 350m range. Obviously height isn't everything but I don't think Toronto will overtake Chicago that soon, if ever.


Chicago's skyline looks bigger because currently it is bigger. 

U/C? Proposed? These things don't exist yet. They're in the process of being built or waiting approval so they can be built. Buildings U/C typically take 2-3 years to build. Buildings at the proposal stage can typically take up to 5-6 years till the actual building appears in the skyline. Built, U/C, + Proposed is a good indicator of what will exist around 2019. That might not be soon in your books, but it's not that far off imo.

Maybe this will clarify things. Toronto's skyline could more than double in size over the next 5-6 years.

# of 100m+ Buildings Built
Chicago 302
Toronto 180

# of 100m Buildings U/C + Proposed
Chicago 40
Toronto 195


----------



## QuantumX

Great rendering of the whole project!



desertpunk said:


> New Miami Worldcenter rendering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.exmiami.org/index.php/fly-video-mall-miami-worldcenter-plus-renderings/


----------



## isaidso

That Marriott looks awesome. I'd love to see something similar for Toronto's Eaton Hotel reno.


----------



## binhai

When they finish the full buildout of Yujiapu it will be spectacular, definitely top 5. Unfortunately it's at least 15-20 years away. First phase is a good start but it has gotten bogged down. 

For me, the most improved will be Chongqing, Shenzhen, and Guiyang.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

BarbaricManchurian said:


> When they finish the full buildout of Yujiapu it will be spectacular, definitely top 5. Unfortunately it's at least 15-20 years away. First phase is a good start but it has gotten bogged down.
> 
> For me, the most improved will be Chongqing, Shenzhen, and *Guiyang*.


Seeing this name 'Guiyang' for the first time in my life. Never knew it existed, or maybe didn't notice. What's special about it?


----------



## isaidso

I hadn't heard of Guiyang until last year. It's #72 on that link QuantumX posted. I'll post the link again: http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


----------



## Nexis

Proposed Hudson Exchange Project in Jersey City - 12 High Rises


----------



## binhai

Faisal Shourov said:


> Seeing this name 'Guiyang' for the first time in my life. Never knew it existed, or maybe didn't notice. What's special about it?





isaidso said:


> I hadn't heard of Guiyang until last year. It's #72 on that link QuantumX posted. I'll post the link again: http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1518614

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479306

Mountainous city in southwest China similar to Chongqing and undergoing a similarly radical expansion. The new district is easily 4-6x bigger than the old city. Due to the topography I think they can really create something special. However, it is still a relatively small and poor city.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Nexis said:


> Proposed Hudson Exchange Project in Jersey City - 12 High Rises





QuantumX said:


> Great rendering of the whole project!


With all due respect but this is not a Projects forum, So will you please stop posting renders of projects of Miami and any other city....

if you feel the urge to post these renders then open a Thread for Large complexes whatever


----------



## Hudson11

brickellresidence said:


> With all due respect but this is not a Projects forum, So will you please stop posting renders of projects of Miami and any other city....
> 
> if you feel the urge to post these renders then open a Thread for Large complexes whatever


it's completely relevant though.


----------



## QuantumX

brickellresidence said:


> With all due respect but this is not a Projects forum, So will you please stop posting renders of projects of Miami and any other city....
> 
> if you feel the urge to post these renders then open a Thread for Large complexes whatever


What else are we supposed to post on a thread titled Best Skylines of 2025 if not renderings of projects planned for a city that can potentially make it one of the best of 2025 or projects currently under construction?


----------



## Faisal Shourov

brickellresidence said:


> With all due respect but this is not a Projects forum, So will you please stop posting renders of projects of Miami and any other city....
> 
> if you feel the urge to post these renders then open a Thread for Large complexes whatever


What would people post in a thread about future skyline other than renders and current photos of construction?


----------



## chinesehorse

I've realized that for many larger Chinese cities such as Shanghai to retain large skylines in the future, they'll have to tear down apartment blocks sprawling all over the place that were only built 5-10 years ago!


----------



## WingWing

Faisal Shourov said:


> What would people post in a thread about future skyline other than renders and current photos of construction?


Empty land around CBDs, rising population, economy and demand for office and apartments


----------



## chinesehorse

lowenmeister said:


> Bit further into the future then 2025
> Upwards in the Australia forum just posted these striking visions of a 2050 Sydney
> These images were made by Bates smarts,a large Australian architecture firm.
> Sydney risks getting behind Melbourne in prestige,population and economic power by 2050,maybe a project of this magnitude could help Sydney protect its position as Australia most important city? .


Looks like a mashup of tons of Shanghai Towers to me!


----------



## QuantumX

WingWing said:


> Empty land around CBDs, rising population, economy and demand for office and apartments


This gives us no idea of what a future skyline might look like though.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

WingWing said:


> Empty land around CBDs, rising population, economy and demand for office and apartments


Fair enough


----------



## wino

WingWing said:


> Empty land around CBDs, rising population, economy and demand for office and apartments


Not all cities with all those criteria can/wants to build vertically though.. But of course they are important for "skyline cities" as well.

but yeah, we can also discuss those.. why don't you start it?


----------



## wino

@Wingwing.. I think I will start with what you want 

just now from Bloomberg..
*Chinese Hubs Rise in Oxford Economics 2030 GDP Ranking: Cities*


> Cities in China from Shanghai to Chongqing will grow the most among global metropolises in the next 16 years, according to a study by Oxford Economics Ltd.
> 
> By 2030, nine Chinese cities will join the world’s *50 biggest municipal economies*, while eight in Europe will drop off the list, showed the paper released this week by the Oxford, England-based advisory firm. Of the 10 forecast to grow the most by gross domestic product, seven are in China, including* Tianjin, Beijing, Guangzhou, Shenzhen and Suzhou*.
> 
> ....
> 
> Ranked by the size of their economy, the biggest metropolitan area in the world in 2030 will be *Tokyo, New York, Los Angeles, London and Shanghai*, Oxford’s report forecast.


GDP predictions could give us an idea.. but not directly proportional to Skyline.. 
Los Angeles will be 3rd economically.. but skyline wise... naaaahhh....


Good News for London though.. it looks like it will keep on growing.


----------



## BrickellResidence

QuantumX said:


> What else are we supposed to post on a thread titled Best Skylines of 2025 if not renderings of projects planned for a city that can potentially make it one of the best of 2025 or projects currently under construction?


posting a render of ONE or TWO projects won't help not even posting updates of the construction..... Posting render of all the projects and the skyline included like that one of Sydney a few post above is appropriate for this thread... ok? Would you like me Posting renders one project separately so you can imagine Mexico City's future skyline instead of posting ONE render of the skyline showing all the skyscrapers that are currently U/C or proposed that shows Mexico city's future skyline....


----------



## QuantumX

Many people have already posted different renderings of different projects throughout their city at different points in the thread, particularly skyline-changing megaprojects like Miami World Center and Brickell CityCentre, so it's not exactly one rendering.


----------



## BrickellResidence

QuantumX said:


> Many people have already posted different renderings of different projects throughout their city at different points in the thread, particularly skyline-changing megaprojects like Miami World Center and Brickell CityCentre, so it's not exactly one rendering.


 Oh so will miami world center or brickell citicentre change miami skyline to the worlds best? Only these two? And theres many cities in the planet with bigger projects than that.... Its not even comparable to the ones in chinese cities, istanbul,ny, manila, jakarta, etc. so if everyone started posting this then it will be more like a project thread..... Not future skylines thread


----------



## QuantumX

brickellresidence said:


> Oh so will miami world center or brickell citicentre change miami skyline to the worlds best? Only these two?


No, those were just two examples. That's why I said "like" those two. This thread will continue as it has been.


----------



## Uaarkson

chinesehorse said:


> I've realized that for many larger Chinese cities such as Shanghai to retain large skylines in the future, they'll have to tear down apartment blocks sprawling all over the place that were only built 5-10 years ago!


Same goes for Hong Kong, NYC, London, Tokyo, really any mega city with little developable land.


----------



## melrocks50

Shanghai should be the clear winner.


----------



## isaidso

Shenzhen seems to be growing a lot faster than Shanghai. I'd put my money on Shenzhen in 2025.


----------



## lowenmeister

Yes Shenzhen,Guangzhou and even Chonqing are building more projects and has more projects in the pipeline than Shanghai. I think that a chinese skyline would be the best in 2025 but i dont think Shanghai would be the one.


----------



## binhai

I think Chongqing will be stunning. By 2025 Chongqing Chaotianmen will be finished (definitely a top 5 project worldwide) and there should be more than 5 other supertalls, all in a hyperdense, organic Asian Manhattan. #1 aesthetically. 

For total skyline size, either Shenzhen or Guangzhou, what's already in the pipeline is simply insane, and they will be competing hard for decades to come.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Visit times again the Skyscraper Quiz. 

Ivanator is now the new game manager.
We would be pleased if the game again gets more life.


----------



## binhai

Chongqing Chaotianmen
Chongqing, China,
Located at the confluence of the Yangtze and Jailing rivers, the site for this mixed-use project is imbued with a significance that is immediately symbolic. The foremost of Chongqing’s traditional city gates (the Chaotian Gate, or “gate to heaven”), where emperors carried out the ceremonies of diplomatic greeting, it has long been a historical landmark. As the city’s initial dock area on the Yangtze, it also represents the great tradition of the shipping highway, which has stoked this major inland city’s development and now drives its evolution as one of China’s most important modern cities. The design for the project to be situated at this gateway is generated by the image of powerful sails upon the water. The outer facades of the project’s six towers—the transparent surfaces that will face the water to the north—are meant to recall a fleet of ancient Chinese ships, with their huge rectangles of white canvas filled by the wind. This image is recognizable in its simplicity, yet iconic in its form. In addition to serving as an outward-facing gateway symbol, the project also has a strong presence in forming the apex of the city’s peninsula. The south-facing facades—the inside of the arc of towers—look back to the city in a gently embracing way, covered by green hanging gardens that meet the ground at a podium roof level that is itself a green amphitheater “park” of gardens, pools, and public circulation. This park area gently rises to the north, framing views to the water between the towers—which will house residences, offices, and a hotel—and maximizing views of the project itself from the city. Underneath the park level, the podium consists of five levels of public program, including retail and cultural facilities, as well as hubs for land and water transportation. The two central outer towers, directly facing the rivers’ convergence to the north, are the project’s tallest structures (348 meters above flood plain; 77 floors each), with the central axis of the project proceeding back from between them, toward the city. Tucked immediately within the two tallest towers, extending the arc, are four shorter towers (each with 62 floors), across which runs an exterior, connecting garden that hovers 248 meters in the air. In addition to linking these four towers—two of which are office space (and actually “twin” stepped segments of the two larger, central towers), and two of which are residential—the garden echoes the amphitheater park far below and creates a dramatic viewing platform that optimizes this site’s unique views back to the rest of Chongqing. Within the garden level’s hull is a full floor of hotel lobby, restaurants, and clubs. Above are gardens and pools. The remaining two (freestanding) towers, which complete the prow-like arc of six, are residential, each 57 floors tall, making for a project total of 302,000 square meters of prime living units.
Project Type: Mixed Use
Client: CapitaLand Ltd / CapitaMalls Asia Ltd / Singbridge Holdings Pte. Ltd.
Size: 8800000


----------



## isaidso

BarbaricManchurian said:


> I think Chongqing will be stunning. By 2025 Chongqing Chaotianmen will be finished (definitely a top 5 project worldwide) and there should be more than 5 other supertalls, all in a hyperdense, organic Asian Manhattan. #1 aesthetically.


Chongqing has the best setting of the big Chinese skylines. It has the potential to be #1 one day even if it's not the biggest.


----------



## WingWing

90% look of Marina Bay Sands


----------



## QuantumX

Yes, that is what I was thinking. Does this stand a good change of being built?


----------



## taskula

İSTANBUL

250 m


----------



## QuantumX

How tall are these?


----------



## taskula

İstanbul

281m x 2, 
1 x200m










İstanbul
220m








İstanbul

İSTANBUL


----------



## binhai

QuantumX said:


> Yes, that is what I was thinking. Does this stand a good change of being built?


They're doing earthworks right now.


----------



## KillerZavatar

WingWing said:


> 90% look of Marina Bay Sands


same developer. :cheers:


----------



## Faisal Shourov

isaidso said:


> Chongqing has the best setting of the big Chinese skylines. It has the potential to be #1 one day even if it's not the biggest.


Chongqing needs to go through major cleaning and beautification. It looks like a mess. Guangzhou CBD is stunning and Shenzhen as a whole is one of the cleanest city on Earth. Chongqing is way behind in terms of cleanliness


----------



## isaidso

Faisal Shourov said:


> Chongqing needs to go through major cleaning and beautification. It looks like a mess. Guangzhou CBD is stunning and Shenzhen as a whole is one of the cleanest city on Earth. Chongqing is way behind in terms of cleanliness


Judging from photos that seems to be the case, but all Chinese cities look like they're improving significantly year over year. Chongqing will be no different. I'd rather have a dirty city with tons of potential than a clean one with less potential. Dirty can be fixed.


----------



## WingWing

Jay said:


> While Southeast Asia has some decent skylines they seem to be the ones dominating this thread a bit too much. :lol:


Its true that they have better growth than Any other cities in the world with exception of china. 

If you see Manila, Saigon, Jakarta, BKK, SG and KL 10 years ago, their skyline nowhere near San Fransisco


----------



## Yuree

WingWing said:


> Its true that they have better growth than Any other cities in the world with exception of china.
> 
> If you see Manila, Saigon, Jakarta, BKK, SG and KL 10 years ago, their skyline nowhere near San Fransisco


Saigon is not yet on the same category as Singapore, Kuala Lumpur, Manila, Bangkok and Jakarta.


----------



## WingWing

But in 2025 is

Moreover currently though living quality in ASEAN is low but cities like KL, BKK and Singapore has achieved the standard quality of living


----------



## desertpunk

*Melbourne*


Melbourne CBD skyline by TonyToniToinou, on Flickr


----------



## wino

Jay said:


> While Southeast Asia has some decent skylines they seem to be the ones dominating this thread a bit too much. :lol:


when you say dominating? you mean pictures? or discussion?
which neither was present except for just couple of pages ago...

Back read, and tell me if we are talking too much of South East Asia..


IMO - we never talk about them as much as they "deserve". (with all the construction and development, they are among the fastest in the world - it is only appropriate for them to be discussed in this thread) 
AND London (who arguably "struggling" to be in topic here RE:2025) are discussed more often than all ASEAN countries combined..


----------



## Faisal Shourov

wino said:


> when you say dominating? you mean pictures? or discussion?
> which neither was present except for just couple of pages ago...
> 
> Back read, and tell me if we are talking too much of South East Asia..
> 
> 
> IMO - we never talk about them as much as they "deserve". (with all the construction and development, they are among the fastest in the world - it is only appropriate for them to be discussed in this thread)
> AND London (who arguably "struggling" to be in topic here RE:2025) are discussed more often than all ASEAN countries combined..


Don't you dare criticize my lovely London, it's the best city in the world that's why it also has a great skyline !! In 2025 London will be no.2 in the world after New York!!

:lol:


----------



## wino

I'm just making a comparison.. on what he refers to as "dominating the thread"


----------



## QuantumX

Guys, it would be great to visit all these great cities one day.


----------



## AlexNYC

Hudson Yards district / Manhattan West. Map by Vertical Gotham: http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/3d/ec/f6/3decf64ac2f4798dc3dcaf88fc5baea5.jpg

Still not the final plan (many plots will get developed in the near future), but you get a nice overview.


----------



## wino

Can someone help me resize the picture please.. (i just provided the link) thank you.


i think an update on some of the construction in Manila is in order..
this is just one of the many business district districts in Manila.. This is Fort Bonifacio district.
I wonder if all the lots will get filled up by 2025. 
there's more construction in the middle of the district.. not seen in picture. Can you count the cranes? 

SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/834/84mgs.jpg


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Shared by our fellow forumer Lukadhead. Future skyline of Futian and Luohu CBD. This is just 1/3rd of the total skyline. All the buildings are either U/C or prep. Many renders are missing



lukahead6 said:


> This is a pretty crappy render by yours truly, but it highlights the main upgrades to the futian district skyline we could see from this angle, in the next 5 years. The above photo is from about a week ago, the one below is the render  About 10 projects that should be in this frame are missing from this angle. Again... Excuse my collage skills!
> 
> 
> 
> From Left to right, I include: Sino Life Insurance (219m), China Merchants Bank (178m), Southern Bosera (208m), Mingsheng Financial Tower (150m), Mobile Building (177m), Hon Kwok (329m), Essence Financial Building (200m), Centralcon (200m), Shenzhen International Trade Center (430m), Gemdale Ganxia (380m), Wongtee Plaza(254m), Guosen (228m), Ping An North (660m), Coastal Center (between Ping an and excellence towers) (225m), Ping an south (200m+), International Energy Mansion (222m).


----------



## Faisal Shourov

QuantumX said:


> Guys, it would be great to visit all these great cities one day.


Not all of us have so much money


----------



## QuantumX

We had a new tallest start yesterday with several more projects scheduled to start this summer. According to this, now there is even going to be a hotel and observation deck. 



desertpunk said:


> *Panorama Tower Construction Finally Lurches Forward*


----------



## WingWing

250 metre? Miami deserve higher


----------



## QuantumX

WingWing said:


> 250 metre? Miami deserve higher


This is just one of many projects to come. It is a new tallest for now, but not for long.


----------



## QuantumX

This photo I took today of the construction site. 

DSC_0867 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


----------



## wino

One of the many busy construction sites in Manila.


----------



## WingWing

Few years later, about 3-4 years tallest in sg











Progress


----------



## EMArg

Midtown Manhattan, recorded one week ago. As you can see, New York is changing a lot lately. Can't imagine how great it will look in 2025:


----------



## JmSepe

Singapore skyline is reminding me of hong kong. Can't wait to see more buildings rise.


----------



## Frockling

My top 8 by 2025 predictions

1. New York 9.95/10 (Hudson Yards/WTC completion, plus half a dozen other proposed/approved super talls)
2. Shenzhen 9.91/10 (lots of super talls rising, 2000ft plus supertalls going up, possibly more to come by 2025)
3. Mumbai 9.7/10 
4. Chicago 9.65/10 (nice balance skyline with more supertalls coming)
5. Kuala Lumpur 9.6/10 
6. Jakarta 9.4/10 ( Just love all the skyscrapers/supertalls being built/proposed)
7. Moscow 9.3/10 (Nice CBD coming up, possibly one of the best in the world)
8. Shanghai/Dubai (Tied) 9.2/10 (Nice tall skyline, little to no growth in their skyline how ever by 2025)

P.s They're multiple rising Chinese cities with growing skylines, but I have little to no knowledge of their proposed/approved supertalls/skyscrapers that they are planning to build


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Frockling said:


> My top 8 by 2025 predictions
> 
> 1. New York 9.95/10 (Hudson Yards/WTC completion, plus half a dozen other proposed/approved super talls)
> 2. Shenzhen 9.91/10 (lots of super talls rising, 2000ft plus supertalls going up, possibly more to come by 2025)
> 3. Mumbai 9.7/10
> 4. Chicago 9.65/10 (nice balance skyline with more supertalls coming)
> 5. Kuala Lumpur 9.6/10
> 6. Jakarta 9.4/10 ( Just love all the skyscrapers/supertalls being built/proposed)
> 7. Moscow 9.3/10 (Nice CBD coming up, possibly one of the best in the world)
> 8. Shanghai/Dubai (Tied) 9.2/10 (Nice tall skyline, little to no growth in their skyline how ever by 2025)
> 
> P.s They're multiple rising Chinese cities with growing skylines, but I have little to no knowledge of their proposed/approved supertalls/skyscrapers that they are planning to build


Mumbai has financial crisis right now, many of its taller buildings are on hold...you should remove it from your list


----------



## India101

^Erm, what financial crisis? There are only two major projects on-hold right now, and they are both from the same developer. 

Even if a couple of projects do not materialize, there are more than enough other projects to put Mumbai in the top 10 skylines. There are already more than two hundred towers over 50 floors in all stages plus a countless number in the 20 to 49 floor range:


1.	*India Tower*, Marine Lines: 125 fl _(720m)_ *On Hold*
2.	*Joyus Housing Tower*, Mahalaxmi: 125fl _(486m)_ *APP*
3.	* World One*, Lower Parel: 117 fl _(442m)_ *U/C*
4.	*Imperial Tower 3*, Tardeo: 116 fl _(400m)_ *PRO*
5.	*Shreepati Gardens*, Parel: 110fl _(400m+)_ x 2 + 68fl x 2 *APP*
6.	*Platinum II*, Mumbai: 100fl *PRO*
7.	* Matru Mandir*, Tardeo: 100fl_ (325m)_ + 55fl *APP*
8.	*Celestia Spaces *, Sewri: ~78fl to 90fl x 8 towers *PRO*
9.	*KUL Couture*, Prabhadevi: 90fl (275m) *U/C*
10.	*World View / Queens Tower*, Lower Parel: 90 fl*U/C*
11.	*Shreepati Skies*, Tardeo: 88fl _(301m)_ *APP*
12.	*Oasis *, Worli: 85fl_ (375m)_ + 53fl (239m) *U/C*
13.	*Tower at Prakash Cotton Mills*, Lower Parel: 85 fl (307m) *PRO*
14.	*Lokdhandwala Minerva*, Worli: 82fl _(304m)_ *U/C*
15.	*Shreepati Estate*, Lower Parel: 81fl *APP*
16.	*Orchid Heights*, Mahalaxmi: 80fl x 2 _(300m)_ *U/C*
17.	*Indra Tower*, Dadar: 80fl (300m) *PRO*
18.	*Waves*, Worli: 80fls *PRO*
19.	*DB Central*, Mumbai Central: 80fl *PRO*
20.	*Indiabulls Sky Forest*, Parel: 80fl + 60fl *U/C*
21.	*Island City Centre*, Wadala: 79 fl x 7 *U/C*
22.	*Omkar Worli*, Worli: 78fl + 77fl + 63fl (300m+) *U/C*
23.	*Palais Royale*, Lower Parel: 75fl _(320m)_ *U/C*
24.	*Lodha Blue Moon*, Lower Parel: ~75 fl x 6 *APP*
25.	*Mumbai Sails *, Prabhadevi: 75 fl x 3 *APP*
26.	*Orchid Crown*, Prabhadevi: 75fl x 3 *On Hold *
27.	*Asttoria *, Borivali: 75 fl x 2 *APP*
28.	*DB Khoja*, Byculla: ~75fl + ~60fl + ~50fl *PRO*
29.	*Indiabulls Sky Suits*, Parel: 75fl *U/C*
30.	*Kalpataru Elan*, Parel: 74 fl *U/C*
31.	*Omkar Alta Monte*, Malad: 73fl + 65fl + 58fl *U/C*
32.	*Nathani Heights*, Mumbai Central: 72fl *U/C*
33.	*Four Seasons Hotel* – Tower 2, Worli: 71fl (355m) *APP*
34.	*A A Estate Pvt Ltd Project – Shanti Regalia*, Worli: 70fl *PRO*
35.	*RNA Tower*, Worli: 70 fl *PRO*
36.	*Bay Heights*, Worli: 70 fl *PRO*
37.	*Signature Tower*, Mazagaon: 70fl x 2 *PRO*
38.	*Twisting Horizons*, Worli: ~70fl (267m) *PRO*
39.	*Ruparel Ariana*, Sewri: ~70 floors *U/C*
40.	*The Trident, Parel*: 69fl + 61 fl *PRO*
41.	*The Residences / HBS Towers*, Worli: 68 fl x 2 *PRO*
42.	*Lodha Venezia*, Parel: 68 fl x 2 *U/C*
43.	*Esque Finmark Pvt Ltd Redevelopment*, Kalachowki: 68 fl _(218m)_ *PRO*
44.	*RNA Metropolis*, Sewri: 67fl* U/C*
45.	*Skydham*, Wadala: 65fl *PRO*
46.	*Americorp Hotel*, Prabhadevi: 65fl *APP*
47.	*Eon Tower*, Parel: 65fl _(230m)_* U/C*
48.	*Star Hotel by Biyani*, Tardeo: 65fl _(296m)_ *PRO*
49.	*Godrej Skycity*, Byculla: 65 fl *APP*
50.	*Orchid Turf View*, Mahalaxmi: 75fl x 4 *U/C*
51.	*Bhagtani Sapphire*, Dahisar: 65 fl *PRO*
52.	*One Avighna Park*, Lower Parel: 64 fl (260m+) *U/C*
53.	*Cresent Bay*, Parel: 64fl + 57fl + 51fl + 51fl *APP*
54.	*Orchid Park*, Mumbai Central: 63 fl *PRO*
55.	*Lodha Dorio*, Wadala: 63fl _(205m_ x 2 *U/C*
56.	*Lodha Elisium*, Wadala: 63fl _205m_ x 2* U/C*
57.	*Namaste Tower*, Lower Parel: 62 fl_ (301m)_ *U/C*
58.	*Richa Tower*, Dadar: 62fl _(227m)_ *U/C*
59.	*Lodha Fiorenza* (Milano), Goregaon East: 62fl *U/C*
60.	*HBS Sea View/Lohana*, Marine Lines: 62 fl PRO
61.	*Bhendi Bazaar Redevelopment*, Bhendi Bazaar: 62 fl + 51 fl + 56fl x 2 *U/C*
62.	*Kumar Echelon*, Tardeo: 62fl _(321m)_ *APP*
63.	*Byramjee Jeejeebhoy Project*, Parel: 62fl (267m) x 3 towers *APP*
64.	*Nirvana*, Borivali West: 61fl _(250m)_ + 54 fl *U/C*
65.	*The Imperial*, Tardeo: 60fl x2 _(249m)_ *COM*
66.	*Runwal Ube*, Tardeo: ~60 fl *PRO*
67.	*Indiabulls Blu*, Worli: 60fl (252m) x 2* U/C*
68.	*Tirumala Upanishad*, Goregoan West: ~60 fl *APP*
69.	*Wadhwa Project*, Dadar: 60 fl *PRO*
70.	*Beau Monte*, Sion: 60fl x 2 *APP*
71.	*Ebony Tower*, Oshiwara: 60fl *PRO*
72.	*Orbit Terraces*, Lower Parel: 60fl *U/C*
73.	*Jogeshwari Tower*, Jogeshwari: 60fl *PRO*
74. *Lokhandwala Sky Heights*, Jacob Circle: ~60fl x 2 *PRO*
75.	*Gammon Project*, Andheri: 60 fl x 2 *PRO*
76.	*Sharpooji Pallonji/SD Corp Project*, Kandivali East: 60 fl x 2
77.	*Emgee Harbour View*, Sewri: 60fl + *PRO*
78.	*Jumeirah Hotel*, Lower Parel: ~59 fl *PRO*
79.	*Ritz Carlton*, Worli: 58 fl * U/C*
80.	*Orchid Turf Tower*, Mahalaxmi: 58fl *PRO*
81.	*Avarsekar Heights*, Parel: ~58fl *PRO*
82.	*World Crest*, Lower Parel: 57fl* U/C*
83.	*Neumec Eiffel Tower*, Mazagaon: 57 fl *_(147m)_ *U/C*
84.	*Saaga Serenity*, Malad East: 57 fl *U/C*
85.	*Panchasheel Plaza*, Hughes Road: 56fl *PRO*
86.	*Lotus Tower*, Lower Parel: 56 fl *PRO*
87.	*Kumar Project, Mumbai*: 56fl *PRO*
88.	*Seth Development*, Malad (E): 56 fl *PRO*
89.	*East Bay*, Kalachowki: 56 fl *PRO*
90.	*Transcon Living*, Malad: 56fl *PRO*
91.	*Adhiraj Samyama*, Kharghar: 55fl x multiple towers *U/C*
92.	*Piraeus*, Mahim: 55fl+ *PRO*
93.	*Ahuja Towers*, Prabhadevi: 55fl x 2 *U/C*
94.	*Auris Serenity*, Malad West: 55fl x 4 *U/C*
95.	*Sarah Towers*, Mazgaon: 55fl x 2 *PRO*
96.	*Orchid Woods*, Goregaon: 55fl x 3 *COM*[/B]
97.	*Ajmera Treon*, Wadala: 55fl x 2 *U/C*
98.	*Yash Residency*, Dadar East: 55fl *APP*
99.	*Ariisto Siesta*, Mulund West: 55 fl *APP*
100.	*Marathon Project at Khatau Mills*, Byculla: 55fl x 3 *APP*
101.	*Ajmera Zeon*, Wadala: 55fl x 2 *U/C*
102.	*Harmony Capito*l, Thane: 55fl *APP*
103.	*Aristo Solitaire Park*, Goregaon: 54fl* PRO*
104.	*Vardham Twinster*, Byculla: 54fl x 2 *PRO*
105.	*Orchid Enclave*, Mumbai Central: 54fl x 2* U/C*
106.	*Almas Tower*, Tardeo: 53fl *PRO*
107.	*Atlantis*, Mulund: ~53fl *PRO*
108.	*Florence Tower by Anchor Group*, Mahalaxmi: 53 fl* PRO*
109.	*Lodha Bellissimo*, Mahalaxmi: 52fl (225m) x 2 *COM*
110.	*Vighnaharta Towers*, Parel: 52fl x 2 *PRO*
111.	*Kohinoor Square Tower 1*, Dadar: 52fl _(203m)_ *U/C*
112.	*Indiabulls Hotel*, Mumbai: 52fl _(180m)_ *PRO*
113.	* Lodha Primero*, Lower Parel: 52fl *U/C*
114.	*Shreepati Castle*, Khetwadi: 52fl *U/C*
115.	*Schutz & Katagi Designed Tower*, Mumbai: 50fl x 2 *PRO*
116.	*Fuego*, Mumbai Central: 51 fl *U/C*
117.	*Ashok Tower*, Parel: 51 fl *COM*
118.	*Planet Godrej*, Mahahlaxmi: 51fl *COM*
119.	*Runwal Greens*, Mulund: 51fl x 2 (164m) *U/C*
120.	*One Indiabulls Commercial Towers*, Worli: 50fl x 2 _(270m)_ *PRO*
121.	*Orchid Views*, Mahalaxmi: 50fl *U/C*
122.	*Sapphire & Coral*, Girgaum: 50fl x 2 *APP*
123.	*Neptune's Living Point*, Bhandup: 50fl *PRO*
124.	*Saaga Citadell *, Goregaon East: 50 fl x 3 *PRO*
125.	*Century Mills Tower*, Worli: 50 fl *U/C*
126.	*Unitech Project*, Malad: 50fl x 3 *PRO*
127.	*Rivali Park Tower*, Borivali: 50fl *U/C*
128.	*RNA Project*, Worli: 50fl *PRO*
129.	*Oberoi Exquisite*, Goregaon East: 50 fl x 3 *U/C *
130.	*Oberoi Esquire*, Goregaon East: 50 fl x 3 *U/C*
131.	*Madhav Bhavan*, Lower Parel: 50fl *PRO*
132.	*Zeus Residency*, Sion: 50fl *PRO *
133.	*Ace Links, Nariman Point*: 50 fl (200m) *U/C*
134.	*100 Above, Bhandup*: 50fl x 5 *APP*
135.	*Lotus Complex Tower 1*, Lower Parel: 50 fl *U/C*
136.	*Tower at Rainbow Ground*, Andheri: 50 fl *U/C*
137.	*Aqua Terra*, Tardeo: 50 fl *PRO*
138.	*Ajmera Aeon*, Wadala: 50fl *U/C*
139.	*Taj Lumina*, South Mumbai: 50fl *PRO*
140.	*Lotus Complex*, Lower Parel: 50 fl *U/C*
141.	*Fifth Season*, Mulund: 50 fl x 6 *PRO*
142.	*Ajmera Cityscapes Project*, Borivali: 50fl *PRO*
143.	*Lodha: The Exclusive*, Worli: 50fl *APP*
144.	*Discovery Offices*, Mulund: 50fl (205m) *U/C*
145.	*Pearl & Diamond*, Girgaum: 50fl *APP*
146.	*Hex Solitaire*, Taloja: 50 fl *U/C*
147.	*Neptune*, Chinchpokli: *PRO*
148.	*Essgee Icon*, Dadar West: *PRO*
149.	*Bradbury Mills Redevelopment*, Jacob Circle: 50fl x 2 *PRO*
150.	*Aalaya*, Parel: 50 fl *U/C*


----------



## n20

Faisal Shourov said:


> Mumbai has financial crisis right now, many of its taller buildings are on hold...you should remove it from your list


*Mumbai's stock exchanges and equity markets are actually the best performing in the entire Asia - Pacific region, and among the best in the world for 2014!*
I've posted some references below with reference to this.
Also, Mumbai's stock exchanges (BSE including Sensex + NSE) are the sixth largest in the world by market capitalization (nearly US$ 3 trillion). 
Only New York City (NYSE + NASDAQ), Tokyo, Amsterdam-based Euronext, London (LSE) and Hong Kong are bigger.

Financially, Mumbai is booming.

*However, Mumbai (and the rest of India) presently has archaic EC (environmental compliance), tax, land acquisition and FSI (floor space index) laws dating from 1948 that have continually slowed and stalled major projects including towers.*
With a new Government elected a month ago at India's Centre, builders and investors across India and the world have approached this new Government and the Courts to modernize these laws and make them more appealing. 
The Union Budget will be presented later this month but will come into effect from April 1, 2015 (the new fiscal year), and is also expected to address these archaic laws.

In addition, Mumbai is in Maharashtra State that will have its state assembly elections in December this year. Presently, Mumbai has a weak Congress state Government. The new state Government expected to win in December is Shiv Sena that is allied with the BJP Government at the Centre, and both are very pro-development. 

Landmark projects like Namaste Tower, India Tower, Palais Royale (that has reached the height of 305 m) and more than 100 50 fl+ towers are among those waiting for these changes to happen.
The period from July 2014 through March 2015 at India's Centre has already started becoming one of structural and policy reforms, the magnitude and type of which India has never witnessed before.
In the meantime, many 50 fl+ skyscrapers do continue rising, albeit slowly.

These are the reasons why many are expecting a building boom to commence in India from mid-2015.

news.investors.com

Livemint

Forbes

Reuters

www.world-exchanges.org: monthly reports



India101 said:


> ^Erm, what financial crisis? There are only two major projects on-hold right now, and they are both from the same developer.
> 
> Even if a couple of projects do not materialize, there are more than enough other projects to put Mumbai in the top 10 skylines. There are already more than two hundred towers over 50 floors in all stages plus a countless number in the 20 to 49 floor range:
> 
> 
> 1.	*India Tower*, Marine Lines: 125 fl _(720m)_ *On Hold*
> 2.	*Joyus Housing Tower*, Mahalaxmi: 125fl _(486m)_ *APP*
> 3.	* World One*, Lower Parel: 117 fl _(442m)_ *U/C*
> 4.	*Imperial Tower 3*, Tardeo: 116 fl _(400m)_ *PRO*
> 5.	*Shreepati Gardens*, Parel: 110fl _(400m+)_ x 2 + 68fl x 2 *APP*
> 6.	*Platinum II*, Mumbai: 100fl *PRO*
> 7.	* Matru Mandir*, Tardeo: 100fl_ (325m)_ + 55fl *APP*
> 8.	*Celestia Spaces *, Sewri: ~78fl to 90fl x 8 towers *PRO*
> 9.	*KUL Couture*, Prabhadevi: 90fl (275m) *U/C*
> 10.	*World View / Queens Tower*, Lower Parel: 90 fl*U/C*
> 11.	*Shreepati Skies*, Tardeo: 88fl _(301m)_ *APP*
> 12.	*Oasis *, Worli: 85fl_ (375m)_ + 53fl (239m) *U/C*
> 13.	*Tower at Prakash Cotton Mills*, Lower Parel: 85 fl (307m) *PRO*
> 14.	*Lokdhandwala Minerva*, Worli: 82fl _(304m)_ *U/C*
> 15.	*Shreepati Estate*, Lower Parel: 81fl *APP*
> 16.	*Orchid Heights*, Mahalaxmi: 80fl x 2 _(300m)_ *U/C*
> 17.	*Indra Tower*, Dadar: 80fl (300m) *PRO*
> 18.	*Waves*, Worli: 80fls *PRO*
> 19.	*DB Central*, Mumbai Central: 80fl *PRO*
> 20.	*Indiabulls Sky Forest*, Parel: 80fl + 60fl *U/C*
> 21.	*Island City Centre*, Wadala: 79 fl x 7 *U/C*
> 22.	*Omkar Worli*, Worli: 78fl + 77fl + 63fl (300m+) *U/C*
> 23.	*Palais Royale*, Lower Parel: 75fl _(320m)_ *U/C*
> 24.	*Lodha Blue Moon*, Lower Parel: ~75 fl x 6 *APP*
> 25.	*Mumbai Sails *, Prabhadevi: 75 fl x 3 *APP*
> 26.	*Orchid Crown*, Prabhadevi: 75fl x 3 *On Hold *
> 27.	*Asttoria *, Borivali: 75 fl x 2 *APP*
> 28.	*DB Khoja*, Byculla: ~75fl + ~60fl + ~50fl *PRO*
> 29.	*Indiabulls Sky Suits*, Parel: 75fl *U/C*
> 30.	*Kalpataru Elan*, Parel: 74 fl *U/C*
> 31.	*Omkar Alta Monte*, Malad: 73fl + 65fl + 58fl *U/C*
> 32.	*Nathani Heights*, Mumbai Central: 72fl *U/C*
> 33.	*Four Seasons Hotel* – Tower 2, Worli: 71fl (355m) *APP*
> 34.	*A A Estate Pvt Ltd Project – Shanti Regalia*, Worli: 70fl *PRO*
> 35.	*RNA Tower*, Worli: 70 fl *PRO*
> 36.	*Bay Heights*, Worli: 70 fl *PRO*
> 37.	*Signature Tower*, Mazagaon: 70fl x 2 *PRO*
> 38.	*Twisting Horizons*, Worli: ~70fl (267m) *PRO*
> 39.	*Ruparel Ariana*, Sewri: ~70 floors *U/C*
> 40.	*The Trident, Parel*: 69fl + 61 fl *PRO*
> 41.	*The Residences / HBS Towers*, Worli: 68 fl x 2 *PRO*
> 42.	*Lodha Venezia*, Parel: 68 fl x 2 *U/C*
> 43.	*Esque Finmark Pvt Ltd Redevelopment*, Kalachowki: 68 fl _(218m)_ *PRO*
> 44.	*RNA Metropolis*, Sewri: 67fl* U/C*
> 45.	*Skydham*, Wadala: 65fl *PRO*
> 46.	*Americorp Hotel*, Prabhadevi: 65fl *APP*
> 47.	*Eon Tower*, Parel: 65fl _(230m)_* U/C*
> 48.	*Star Hotel by Biyani*, Tardeo: 65fl _(296m)_ *PRO*
> 49.	*Godrej Skycity*, Byculla: 65 fl *APP*
> 50.	*Orchid Turf View*, Mahalaxmi: 75fl x 4 *U/C*
> 51.	*Bhagtani Sapphire*, Dahisar: 65 fl *PRO*
> 52.	*One Avighna Park*, Lower Parel: 64 fl (260m+) *U/C*
> 53.	*Cresent Bay*, Parel: 64fl + 57fl + 51fl + 51fl *APP*
> 54.	*Orchid Park*, Mumbai Central: 63 fl *PRO*
> 55.	*Lodha Dorio*, Wadala: 63fl _(205m_ x 2 *U/C*
> 56.	*Lodha Elisium*, Wadala: 63fl _205m_ x 2* U/C*
> 57.	*Namaste Tower*, Lower Parel: 62 fl_ (301m)_ *U/C*
> 58.	*Richa Tower*, Dadar: 62fl _(227m)_ *U/C*
> 59.	*Lodha Fiorenza* (Milano), Goregaon East: 62fl *U/C*
> 60.	*HBS Sea View/Lohana*, Marine Lines: 62 fl PRO
> 61.	*Bhendi Bazaar Redevelopment*, Bhendi Bazaar: 62 fl + 51 fl + 56fl x 2 *U/C*
> 62.	*Kumar Echelon*, Tardeo: 62fl _(321m)_ *APP*
> 63.	*Byramjee Jeejeebhoy Project*, Parel: 62fl (267m) x 3 towers *APP*
> 64.	*Nirvana*, Borivali West: 61fl _(250m)_ + 54 fl *U/C*
> 65.	*The Imperial*, Tardeo: 60fl x2 _(249m)_ *COM*
> 66.	*Runwal Ube*, Tardeo: ~60 fl *PRO*
> 67.	*Indiabulls Blu*, Worli: 60fl (252m) x 2* U/C*
> 68.	*Tirumala Upanishad*, Goregoan West: ~60 fl *APP*
> 69.	*Wadhwa Project*, Dadar: 60 fl *PRO*
> 70.	*Beau Monte*, Sion: 60fl x 2 *APP*
> 71.	*Ebony Tower*, Oshiwara: 60fl *PRO*
> 72.	*Orbit Terraces*, Lower Parel: 60fl *U/C*
> 73.	*Jogeshwari Tower*, Jogeshwari: 60fl *PRO*
> 74. *Lokhandwala Sky Heights*, Jacob Circle: ~60fl x 2 *PRO*
> 75.	*Gammon Project*, Andheri: 60 fl x 2 *PRO*
> 76.	*Sharpooji Pallonji/SD Corp Project*, Kandivali East: 60 fl x 2
> 77.	*Emgee Harbour View*, Sewri: 60fl + *PRO*
> 78.	*Jumeirah Hotel*, Lower Parel: ~59 fl *PRO*
> 79.	*Ritz Carlton*, Worli: 58 fl * U/C*
> 80.	*Orchid Turf Tower*, Mahalaxmi: 58fl *PRO*
> 81.	*Avarsekar Heights*, Parel: ~58fl *PRO*
> 82.	*World Crest*, Lower Parel: 57fl* U/C*
> 83.	*Neumec Eiffel Tower*, Mazagaon: 57 fl *_(147m)_ *U/C*
> 84.	*Saaga Serenity*, Malad East: 57 fl *U/C*
> 85.	*Panchasheel Plaza*, Hughes Road: 56fl *PRO*
> 86.	*Lotus Tower*, Lower Parel: 56 fl *PRO*
> 87.	*Kumar Project, Mumbai*: 56fl *PRO*
> 88.	*Seth Development*, Malad (E): 56 fl *PRO*
> 89.	*East Bay*, Kalachowki: 56 fl *PRO*
> 90.	*Transcon Living*, Malad: 56fl *PRO*
> 91.	*Adhiraj Samyama*, Kharghar: 55fl x multiple towers *U/C*
> 92.	*Piraeus*, Mahim: 55fl+ *PRO*
> 93.	*Ahuja Towers*, Prabhadevi: 55fl x 2 *U/C*
> 94.	*Auris Serenity*, Malad West: 55fl x 4 *U/C*
> 95.	*Sarah Towers*, Mazgaon: 55fl x 2 *PRO*
> 96.	*Orchid Woods*, Goregaon: 55fl x 3 *COM*[/B]
> 97.	*Ajmera Treon*, Wadala: 55fl x 2 *U/C*
> 98.	*Yash Residency*, Dadar East: 55fl *APP*
> 99.	*Ariisto Siesta*, Mulund West: 55 fl *APP*
> 100.	*Marathon Project at Khatau Mills*, Byculla: 55fl x 3 *APP*
> 101.	*Ajmera Zeon*, Wadala: 55fl x 2 *U/C*
> 102.	*Harmony Capito*l, Thane: 55fl *APP*
> 103.	*Aristo Solitaire Park*, Goregaon: 54fl* PRO*
> 104.	*Vardham Twinster*, Byculla: 54fl x 2 *PRO*
> 105.	*Orchid Enclave*, Mumbai Central: 54fl x 2* U/C*
> 106.	*Almas Tower*, Tardeo: 53fl *PRO*
> 107.	*Atlantis*, Mulund: ~53fl *PRO*
> 108.	*Florence Tower by Anchor Group*, Mahalaxmi: 53 fl* PRO*
> 109.	*Lodha Bellissimo*, Mahalaxmi: 52fl (225m) x 2 *COM*
> 110.	*Vighnaharta Towers*, Parel: 52fl x 2 *PRO*
> 111.	*Kohinoor Square Tower 1*, Dadar: 52fl _(203m)_ *U/C*
> 112.	*Indiabulls Hotel*, Mumbai: 52fl _(180m)_ *PRO*
> 113.	* Lodha Primero*, Lower Parel: 52fl *U/C*
> 114.	*Shreepati Castle*, Khetwadi: 52fl *U/C*
> 115.	*Schutz & Katagi Designed Tower*, Mumbai: 50fl x 2 *PRO*
> 116.	*Fuego*, Mumbai Central: 51 fl *U/C*
> 117.	*Ashok Tower*, Parel: 51 fl *COM*
> 118.	*Planet Godrej*, Mahahlaxmi: 51fl *COM*
> 119.	*Runwal Greens*, Mulund: 51fl x 2 (164m) *U/C*
> 120.	*One Indiabulls Commercial Towers*, Worli: 50fl x 2 _(270m)_ *PRO*
> 121.	*Orchid Views*, Mahalaxmi: 50fl *U/C*
> 122.	*Sapphire & Coral*, Girgaum: 50fl x 2 *APP*
> 123.	*Neptune's Living Point*, Bhandup: 50fl *PRO*
> 124.	*Saaga Citadell *, Goregaon East: 50 fl x 3 *PRO*
> 125.	*Century Mills Tower*, Worli: 50 fl *U/C*
> 126.	*Unitech Project*, Malad: 50fl x 3 *PRO*
> 127.	*Rivali Park Tower*, Borivali: 50fl *U/C*
> 128.	*RNA Project*, Worli: 50fl *PRO*
> 129.	*Oberoi Exquisite*, Goregaon East: 50 fl x 3 *U/C *
> 130.	*Oberoi Esquire*, Goregaon East: 50 fl x 3 *U/C*
> 131.	*Madhav Bhavan*, Lower Parel: 50fl *PRO*
> 132.	*Zeus Residency*, Sion: 50fl *PRO *
> 133.	*Ace Links, Nariman Point*: 50 fl (200m) *U/C*
> 134.	*100 Above, Bhandup*: 50fl x 5 *APP*
> 135.	*Lotus Complex Tower 1*, Lower Parel: 50 fl *U/C*
> 136.	*Tower at Rainbow Ground*, Andheri: 50 fl *U/C*
> 137.	*Aqua Terra*, Tardeo: 50 fl *PRO*
> 138.	*Ajmera Aeon*, Wadala: 50fl *U/C*
> 139.	*Taj Lumina*, South Mumbai: 50fl *PRO*
> 140.	*Lotus Complex*, Lower Parel: 50 fl *U/C*
> 141.	*Fifth Season*, Mulund: 50 fl x 6 *PRO*
> 142.	*Ajmera Cityscapes Project*, Borivali: 50fl *PRO*
> 143.	*Lodha: The Exclusive*, Worli: 50fl *APP*
> 144.	*Discovery Offices*, Mulund: 50fl (205m) *U/C*
> 145.	*Pearl & Diamond*, Girgaum: 50fl *APP*
> 146.	*Hex Solitaire*, Taloja: 50 fl *U/C*
> 147.	*Neptune*, Chinchpokli: *PRO*
> 148.	*Essgee Icon*, Dadar West: *PRO*
> 149.	*Bradbury Mills Redevelopment*, Jacob Circle: 50fl x 2 *PRO*
> 150.	*Aalaya*, Parel: 50 fl *U/C*


Thank you for the list, India101!

It's quite accurate for 50fl+ towers in Mumbai except some changes:

*223 m World Crest has T/O in Lower Parel.

203 m Kohinoor Square has T/O in Dadar.

50 fl * 3 towers of Oberoi Exquisite have T/O in Goregaon East.

The huge Crescent Bay skyscraper project is U/C.

The Park (78 fl * 4 + more) is a skyscraper project U/C in Lower Parel.

205 m Lodha Evoq in Wadala is U/C and missing in the list.

210m 56fl * 2 towers of DB Enclave are U/C in Mumbai Central.

240 m Lodha Project is U/C on Altamount Road.

74 fl Kalpataru Avana is U/C in Parel.

52 fl * 2 towers of Alpine is U/C in Kandivali East.

355 m Four Seasons Hotel Tower 2 is in Site Prep stage in Worli.

77fl Trump Tower is in Site Prep stage at Lower Parel.

55 fl Monte South is in Site Prep stage in Byculla.

300m * 2 HBS Skylink is in Site Prep stage in Worli.

68fl * 2 towers of Venezia is in Site Prep stage in Parel.

Vivarea already has three completed 200 m skyscrapers. A fourth (200 m?) tower is in Site Prep stage in Mahalaxmi.

54fl Eiffel Tower is in Site Prep stage in Mazgaon.

RNA Metropolis is on temporary hold till the issues mentioned above get resolved.

85 fl Raheja Imperia has been approved in Lower Parel.

270 m Hubtown Realms is approved in Gamdevi.

55fl * 3 towers of The Sails is approved in Prabhadevi.

300m Namaste Tower is on hold for now.

79fl * 2 Island City Centre in Wadala is still in proposal stage and not U/C.

230m Eon Tower is still in proposal stage and not U/C.

You can add 60-fl (220 m) Signia High that's on hold for now.

290m Kothari Square is on hold for now in Khetwadi.

75fl DB Turf View is on hold and not U/C.

90fl Kul Couture is On Hold.

65fl * 2 Oberoi Skyz has been proposed in Worli.

51fl 181m Planet Godrej was COM in Mahalaxmi.

Sunshine Tower, Imperial Heights 1 & 2 are also 180 m COM.

58fl 190m * 2 towers of DB Woods are COM in Goregaon East.

222m * 3 towers of Lodha Bellissimo are COM in Mahalaxmi.

254m * 2 towers of Imperial Towers are COM in Tardeo.*

I may have missed some. Please let me know.


----------



## Pals_RGB

^^ hno: :bash:


----------



## Pals_RGB

Qantas743 said:


> *Melbourne*
> 
> *Today:*


Some interesting projects in Melbourne. One thing i have noticed that Australian skyscrapers/supertalls have very low ceiling height. Why is that?


----------



## saiho

Frockling said:


> My top 8 by 2025 predictions
> 
> 1. New York 9.95/10 (Hudson Yards/WTC completion, plus half a dozen other proposed/approved super talls)
> 2. Shenzhen 9.91/10 (lots of super talls rising, 2000ft plus supertalls going up, possibly more to come by 2025)
> 3. Mumbai 9.7/10
> 4. Chicago 9.65/10 (nice balance skyline with more supertalls coming)
> 5. Kuala Lumpur 9.6/10
> 6. Jakarta 9.4/10 ( Just love all the skyscrapers/supertalls being built/proposed)
> 7. Moscow 9.3/10 (Nice CBD coming up, possibly one of the best in the world)
> 8. Shanghai/Dubai (Tied) 9.2/10 (Nice tall skyline, little to no growth in their skyline how ever by 2025)
> 
> P.s They're multiple rising Chinese cities with growing skylines, but I have little to no knowledge of their proposed/approved supertalls/skyscrapers that they are planning to build



I'd replace Mumbai with Hong Kong.


----------



## saiho

Frockling said:


> P.s They're multiple rising Chinese cities with growing skylines, but I have little to no knowledge of their proposed/approved supertalls/skyscrapers that they are planning to build


Please start with Guangzhou, Nanjing and Chongqing to wet your platte. Then move on to Shenyang, Tianjin and Chengdu to understand what a real building boom feels like. End it off with Beijing, Wuxi, Nanchang, Dalian and Qingdao to see what potential is. 

After that look at all the other skylines in SE Asia. Add in Hong Kong and bump up Shanghai/Dubai. Your list will look drastically different my friend.


----------



## isaidso

*My Top 10 in 2025*

01. New York
02. Shenzhen
03. Shanghai
04. Hong Kong
05. Guangzhou

06. Mumbai
07. Chongqing
08. Tianjin
09. Toronto
10. Dubai


----------



## cfredo

*My Top10 in 2025*

*1. New York*
My current number one and with all those projects in the pipeline it still will be hard to beat it.

*2. Shenzhen*
The sheer amount of towers U/C and in prep is just mind boggling. Additional to that there is also an incredible amount of proposed projects, especially in Qianhai.

*3. Shanghai*
The skyline will improve immensely with the completions of Shanghai Tower, White Magnolia Plaza and Dazhongli. Besides those projects there isn't much proposed at the moment, but considering Shanghai's dangerously low vacancy rates it's just a matter of time until the next big projects getting proposed. And in China projects usually go faster from proposed to U/C than in the West.

*4. Hong Kong*
My current number two, but losing ground due to a lack of new projects. Still hoping for some major projects in the future.

*5. Guangzhou*
Great new CBD, maybe the best in China. 

*6. Dubai*
Dubai seems to start picking it up again.

*7. Chongqing*
Great projects and a good density (probably the best in China excl. HK). 

*8. Chicago*
Nice skyline, little growth.

*9. Tianjin*
The new Binhai CBDs.

*10. Beijing*
Immensely underrated over here. With the eastward expansion of its CBD (incl. the 500m+ Zhongguo Zun) it will make it easily into the Top 10.

*Dark horses:*
Kuala Lumpur, Mumbai, Jakarta, Toronto, Chengdu, Wuhan, Nanjing, Miami, Manila, Singapore, Tokyo


----------



## isaidso

Looks like your top 5 is identical to mine. 5-10 you're a little more pessimistic about Mumbai and Toronto.


----------



## cfredo

^^
Yeah, but I must say I found it really hard to rank those cities after the top 5. So it's more like a top 5 ranking and the rest are all basically dark horses. On another day Mumbai and Toronto maybe would have been in the top 10.


----------



## isaidso

Besides the top 5 it's going to be a dogfight amongst roughly 15 cities for those last 5 spots. I have trouble with 6-10 as well.


----------



## YannSZ

This week's Shenzhen:


----------



## JuanPaulo

Chicago 2025 [by ChiSkyline] with current proposals: Old post office, 625, 375, Spire.



ChiSkyline said:


>


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Pals_RGB said:


> Some interesting projects in Melbourne. One thing i have noticed that Australian skyscrapers/supertalls have very low ceiling height. Why is that?


Probably developers trying to avoid having to get the all clear from the Civil Aviation Safety Authority (CASA), as well as councils etc. I'm not sure, though.


----------



## Jay

Chicago is coming back a bit in terms of proposals which is nice to see, NYC just seems to be dominating the supertall/skyscraper and highrise sections along with Shenzhen and Guangzhou. 

NY and maybe Chicago are going to blow some minds in the years to come.


----------



## ChiSkyline

The real question here is; Does more skyscrapers actually mean a better skyline? And the answer, honestly, to that question is simply no imo. The skyline is not based on individual skyscrapers and the amount but each and everyone of them creating the skyline. And some skyscrapers ruin the skyline rather than help it. It really depends on what is being built and where it's being built that can help enhance any skyline.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Jay said:


> Chicago is coming back a bit in terms of proposals which is nice to see, NYC just seems to be dominating the supertall/skyscraper and highrise sections along with Shenzhen and Guangzhou.
> 
> NY and maybe Chicago are going to blow some minds in the years to come.


Guangzhou isn't dominating skyscraper section from what I see, in fact it has very few 200m building in prep. Guangzhou has already reached its peak


----------



## WingWing

ChiSkyline said:


> The real question here is; Does more skyscrapers actually mean a better skyline? And the answer, honestly, to that question is simply no imo. The skyline is not based on individual skyscrapers and the amount but each and everyone of them creating the skyline. And some skyscrapers ruin the skyline rather than help it. It really depends on what is being built and where it's being built that can help enhance any skyline.


Yes more doesnt mean good. No offense Just like sao paulo which has many skyscrapers and highrises but doesnt look attracting. One more probably dubai, even though has world most supertall but do u like dubai skyline? Based one number of supertalls dubai should be ranked 1


----------



## WingWing

Singapore in 2025



Singapore future by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Looks great WingWing. Thanks for posting it. :cheers1:


----------



## WingWing

Thank you hope singapore skyline will remain competitive in future


----------



## isaidso

China is a game changer for every one. India might end up doing the same. It would be nice if cities in vastly smaller nations could manage to stay in the game. It's going to be tough sledding for the Singapores and Torontos of this world, but I wouldn't count either of them out.


----------



## Pals_RGB

^^ India will surely build more vertically as the country becomes more richer. Currently there are about 60 cities with a population of 1 million or more. By 2040, there will be more than 150 cities. Of those, some 15-20 cities will have population of 10 million or more. They can't keep on expanding horizontally forever like they are doing currently. They will be forced to go vertically at some point.


----------



## Pals_RGB

One more thing, the current govt has already proposed to build 100 new smart cities and towns all over the country.


----------



## WingWing

Yes what currently india progressing now is like china in 10-20 years ago.


----------



## isaidso

We might see China and India account for 40 of the top 50 skylines a generation from now. These are truly massive countries and it's quite possible that we'll see metros in both that exceed the populations of France, Italy, the UK, etc.

The scale of cities emerging in these countries will be like nothing we've ever seen before.


----------



## Pals_RGB

WingWing said:


> Yes what currently india progressing now is like china in 10-20 years ago.


In terms of development, i think yes India is currently at where China was some 15-20 years ago.



isaidso said:


> it's quite possible that we'll see metros in both that exceed the populations of France, Italy, the UK, etc.


Quite possible. :lol: Delhi's population currently is 25 million which is more than the total population of Australia and by 2030, it's population is expected to be around 36 million according to a report by U.N. Department of Economic and Social Affairs (UN DESA). _(source for reference)_

If we go by this report, then the population of Delhi might exceed 50 million by 2050. :nuts:


----------



## isaidso

If 50 million in 2050 came to pass Delhi wouldn't be all that far behind the population of Canada.


----------



## lowenmeister

isaidso said:


> If 50 million in 2050 came to pass Delhi wouldn't be all that far behind the population of Canada.


Maybe Dehli can even become the first and possibly only 100 million metro.
the larger national capital region has somewhere between 40-50 million people today,its not very densely populated though with around 1050inh/sq km today but considering its a cluster of the most important and largest cities in the indo gangetic plain,probably the most overpopulated and least urbanized part of the planet its bound to get a lot more populated. 
even if Delhi grows extremely fast its satellite communities will grow even faster and a doubling from 50 million to 100 million by 2050 doesn´t seem very unlikely(pans out as a population growth of 2% year which is high but not unprobable,India would have the worlds largest population by far by 2050 ), and even 150 million might be achievable.
Unlike Mumbai,Delhi isnt blocked by water or mountains and could therefore grow almost without constraints .


----------



## Pals_RGB

lowenmeister said:


> probably the most overpopulated and *least urbanized* part of the planet its bound to get a lot more populated.


Actually the NCR is a highly urbanized area. It comprises of several cities including the two booming cash cows, Noida and Gurgaon.


----------



## lowenmeister

Pals_RGB said:


> Actually the NCR is a highly urbanized area. It comprises of several cities including the two booming cash cows, Noida and Gurgaon.


I meant that the indo gangetic plains are relatively rural with few large cities outside the NCR,100 of millions of poor farmers in Uttar Pradesh, Bihar and Rajahstan will migrate to cities in the next few decades looking for opportunities and they will probably rush to the largest urban centres of the plain,most major cities in the plain are located within or in close proximity to the NCR.


----------



## ajbenius

Number one should be Shenzhen.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

ajbenius said:


> Number one should be Shenzhen.


Shenzhen might be no.1 in 2035. But it it ain't surpassing New York anytime soon. New York itself has around 15 supertalls prep, U/C and approved. And Shenzhen will never be as dense as New York (density is one of the biggest factor for a great skyline)


----------



## sweet-d

Ummm Shenzhen pretty much will be as dense as New York if they keep building at they pace they are now. NYC will have to build every proposed supertall to stay ahead.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

Shenzhen will never be as dense, there is way too much space between the buildings. it may look large and impressive, but it won't be as dense in a pure square footage of buildings to square foot of ground type sense. NYC will be keeping that title for a long time to come, me thinks.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Innsertnamehere said:


> Shenzhen will never be as dense, there is way too much space between the buildings. it may look large and impressive, but it won't be as dense in a pure square footage of buildings to square foot of ground type sense. NYC will be keeping that title for a long time to come, me thinks.


Shenzhen's urban planning doesn't allow it to build dense clusters even in the CBD. Shenzhen has huge parks, convention centers and wide avenues in the middle of its main CBD (Futian). In fact, Shenzhen's strength lies in numbers and height, not density. New York's U/C and prep supertalls are taller than Shenzhen's ones on average, and then you have the density factor. New York can't be beaten in the next 2 decades for sure


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Faisal Shourov said:


> Shenzhen might be no.1 in 2035. But it it ain't surpassing New York anytime soon. New York itself has around 15 supertalls prep, U/C and approved. And Shenzhen will never be as dense as New York (density is one of the biggest factor for a great skyline)


Everyone should bookmark Hunser's page for the updated tally: http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=194273

4 Supertalls *Complete* (Bank of America, Chrysler Building, Empire State, New York Times)
2 Supertalls *Topped Out *(One57, One World Trade Center)
2 Supertalls *Under Construction* (225 West 57th Street, 432 Park Avenue)
1 Supertall to *Resume Construction* in the next weeks (Three World Trade Center)
8 Supertalls in *Site Prep* (30 Hudson Yards, 35 Hudson Yards, 50 Hudson Yards, 111 West 57th Street, Girasole, One Manhattan West, Two World Trade Center, Verre)
5 *Proposals* (15 Penn Plaza, 80 South Street, 520 West 41st Street, One Vanderbilt, Sherwood)
And then 10 *Likely Supertalls* without released renders (22 Thames, 31 West 57th, 138 East 50th, 237 Park Avenue, 341 Madison Avenue, 386 Flatbush Avenue, Hudson Spire, Junior's Tower Brooklyn, Park Lane Tower, Upper East Side Tower)

So the number of supertalls that New York will definitely have is about 22 supertalls with 10 more further out for a potential 32 supertalls by 2025 (and that's assuming no further projects are released). Amazing times for New York! Oh, and I didn't include another 2-3 supertall proposals across the Hudson in New Jersey. So 35 by 2025 is possible.

So will Shenzhen beat New York? I don't know. But New York isn't going down without a fight :colgate:


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Oh Moscow, goddess of all Skylines.* :master:



Hartson said:


> http://zyalt.livejournal.com/1122725.html





Blackhavvk said:


> Small tour of the future skyscrapers MIBC
> 17-18, Prep, 2x287m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 , Prep, 283m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20, Pro, 228m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1, Pro, 285m


----------



## lochinvar

It seems like Manila's business people are conservative. Average height edifices are being built just to house condos and fill up business offices. They are averse to building supertalls because of airplane height restriction, earthquakes and pure egos.


----------



## QuantumX

lochinvar said:


> They are averse to building supertalls because of airplane height restriction, earthquakes and pure egos.


What are the aviation height restrictions regarding Manila. In downtown Miami, near the mouth of the river, we are allowed only 1,010 feet.


----------



## WingWing

QuantumX said:


> What are the aviation height restrictions regarding Manila. In downtown Miami, near the mouth of the river, we are allowed only 1,010 feet.


Thats higher than Singapore, many developers want to build beyond 280m. Thats why u see 3 buildings sharing same height due to restrictions.

If height restrictions like miami, singapore would already have few supertalls


----------



## QuantumX

WingWing said:


> Thats higher than Singapore, many developers want to build beyond 280m. Thats why u see 3 buildings sharing same height due to restrictions.
> 
> If height restrictions like miami, singapore would already have few supertalls


Thanks, but all of the above I already know. ^^:cheers: At least we are allowed a few supertalls here in Miami, but not very tall supertalls. This one will be our first.


----------



## WingWing

^^ envy because its nice lol


But singapore will be having their tallest by 2016, almost a supertall with 290m height. It doesnt look that tall because beside this guoco tower will be capital tower with 254m and twin tower 250m residences.


----------



## Birmingham

isaidso said:


> Toronto keeps rolling. It's been a productive week with 7 skyscrapers getting approved; 6 on Thursday and another one on Wednesday:
> 
> 1. 156 Front - 265 meters
> 2. Union Plaza - 238 meters
> 3. 50 Bloor - 230 meters
> 4. 27-37 Yorkville - 215 meters
> 5. Wellesley/Park - 194 meters
> 6. 480 University - 184 meters
> 7. 1 Yorkville - 179 meters
> 
> 25 150m+ U/C and another 39 150m+ proposals awaiting approval.


That's one hell of a week!


----------



## Dito Roso

JAKARTA Today's Skyline



Dito Roso said:


> *JAKARTA*
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta The Jungle of Concrete by hanafichi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Jakarta Cityscape by budinarendra, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Jakarta Cityscape by budinarendra, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Vertigo by ftan99, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Jakarta at Dusk by ftan99, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Goodnight Jakarta by Hartati Setiawan, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

^^ 
The first image above will change in the next 1-5 years, due to the addition of several skyscrapers,
including 2 supertalls (*Thamrin-Nine and The ICON*).


,0000000 FUTURE Sudirman-ICON by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*Aerial View of The Future Skyline of Jakarta by 2020 :*


,00000000000 JKT 000 SKYLINE FUTURE 00000acut 00000 NEWest 9Agt14 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

London's Isles of Dogs is expanding and taking in the O2 arena now.










35+ towers approved for Canary Wharf - Pan Peninsular (O2arena) has lots of 70-120m towers. 










All photo's courtesy of Potto, Core Rising and Chest.


----------



## QuantumX

This list of completed, u/c, or proposed buildings for Miami from the CTBUH shows Miami to have over 50 buildings 150m or taller, and this isn't even everything that's proposed or under construction. The market shows no signs of cooling down. New proposals keep coming down the pike. 

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/cre...ist_company=&completionsthrough=on&list_year=


----------



## Zack Fair

New development over the rail track will help close the gap between the Toronto CBD and Southcore and will change the whole skyline.
Project and renderings are from Wilkinson Eyre Architects, the same firm who designed the Guangzhou IFC.
We don't have yet any official insight about the height but AndrewJM3D made some predictions.



yyzer said:


> Umm....there is some news regarding 45 Bay, posted over at UT.........





AndrewJM3D said:


> Actually some simple math and you can predict how tall this will be.
> 
> Each diamond is 12 floors in height. There are a total of 6 stacked making this building the equivalent of a 72 story office tower. With today's average class A floor heights at 3.96m this building will top out at 285.12m. Ad on an extra 1.5m for the trim at the top and this should top out around 286.62 m just shy of the height of FCP's facade 290m not it's mechanical roof 298m).
> 
> *My prediction*
> 
> *Tallest Tower*
> *286.62 m*
> *940.35 ft*
> 
> *Mid Height Tower*
> *239.1 m*
> *784.45 ft*
> 
> *Shortest Tower*
> *166.32 m*
> *545.67 ft*
> 
> 
> Not too shabby


----------



## isaidso

45 Bay is awesome. We'll also finally get some decent height to the west of the CN Tower with that 79 + 69 floor condo proposal that was announced yesterday. Both should easily be over 200m.


----------



## QuantumX

QuantumX said:


> This list of completed, u/c, or proposed buildings for Miami from the CTBUH shows Miami to have over 50 buildings 150m or taller, and this isn't even everything that's proposed or under construction. The market shows no signs of cooling down. New proposals keep coming down the pike.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/cre...ist_company=&completionsthrough=on&list_year=


This list ^^shows Toronto to have 80 buildings over 150m with Miami closing the gap on Panama City. That's phenomenal for both cities. To view any other city, just select it from the drop-down list and click on "create list."


----------



## WingWing

And Singapore with over 90 buildings above 150m


----------



## QuantumX

QuantumX said:


> This list of completed, u/c, or proposed buildings for Miami from the CTBUH shows Miami to have over 50 buildings 150m or taller, and this isn't even everything that's proposed or under construction. The market shows no signs of cooling down. New proposals keep coming down the pike.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/cre...ist_company=&completionsthrough=on&list_year=


This list is also missing the entire Miami World Center megaproject as well as our other supertall One Bayfront Plaza. There are also four 60-story buildings planned, one 65-story building planned, and a 70-story building planned that I know of. All Aboard Florida has an 80-story building planned (see at bottom below). All of these are not listed on the CTBUH list of proposed projects for Miami. There are others planned that are kind of tentative right now. Our list should be almost as big as Toronto's is now, but I'm sure Toronto has proposals that are not listed as well. 

Miami Worldcenter Quietly Reveals New Website, Renders


----------



## JmSepe

Nice updates on Miami, the new buildings will surely add more charisma to its current skyline.


----------



## QuantumX

JmSepe said:


> Nice updates on Miami, the new buildings will surely add more charisma to its current skyline.


Yes, and everything that I mentioned in the preceeding post above is what's not listed on the CTBUH list of proposed buildings for Miami. There are 15-20 more buildings that are proposed that aren't there. We don't quite yet know what the Genting group is going to do with the old Miami Herald property after they finish demolishing the Herald building. There are two more 200m+ buildings planned for Biscayne Boulevard. 

It looks as though the developers of One Bayfront Plaza are going to hold off once again and resurrect a dead project from the last boom - Villa Magna. They are two busy with Panorama now to start One Bayfront Plaza and if they start that project next, we will have two supertalls coming on line at the same time. That wouldn't be good for the market.


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> Our list should be almost as big as Toronto's is now, but I'm sure Toronto has proposals that are not listed as well.


Yes, these lists are best taken as 'rough guides' rather than 100% precise. 

You're going to give yourself a brain aneurysm hoping that Miami can reel in Toronto. I'm not suggesting that it couldn't happen, just that it's going to be a very tall order. The amount of development here shows no signs of letting up with new proposals still getting announced frequently.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Yes, these lists are best taken as 'rough guides' rather than 100% precise.
> 
> *You're going to give yourself a brain aneurysm hoping that Miami can reel in Toronto. * I'm not suggesting that it couldn't happen, just that it's going to be a very tall order. The amount of development here shows no signs of letting up with new proposals still getting announced frequently.


The thought never occurred to me, only that both cities have a lot on the drawing board. Reeling in Panama City though seems like a real possibility.


----------



## sbarn

Image from the Nordstrom Tower thread showing projects on 57th Street (plus 1 Vanderbilt) in NYC. Keep in mind this omits all of Hudson Yards. If all rise as planning, the Manhattan skyline will see quite a transformation in coming years.



Hudson11 said:


> Future Central Park South by cityrealty_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

sbarn said:


> Image from the Nordstrom Tower thread showing projects on 57th Street (plus 1 Vanderbilt) in NYC. Keep in mind this omits all of Hudson Yards. If all rise as planning, the Manhattan skyline will see quite a transformation in coming years.


holy S**** ESB looks small in that pic!


----------



## wino

Manila's newest CBD "Bonifacio Global" constructing taller buildings.

Bonifacio Global City by mrbinondo, on Flickr


----------



## hunser

*New York City​*
*# 200m+ towers:
*
*Completed / topped out:*

500 - 600m: 1
400 - 500m: 1
350 - 400m: 2
300 - 350m: 3
250 - 300m: 7
200 - 250m: 46
------------------
*Total: 60 *


*# Under construction / in preparation *

500 - 600m: 1
400 - 500m: 2
350 - 400m: 3
300 - 350m: 5
250 - 300m: 6
200 - 250m: 12
------------------
*Total: 29 *


*On hold:*

400 - 500m: 1
------------------
*Total: 1 *


*Proposed / Approved:*

500 - 600m: 1
400 - 500m: 2
350 - 400m: 1
300 - 350m: 10
250 - 300m: 7
200 - 250m: 15
------------------
*Total: 36 *

*TOTAL 200m+: 126 *


----------



## JmSepe

Cebu City, Philippines is something to look forward to a decade and a year from now.


----------



## isaidso

Nice New York list, but including antennae skews things considerably. For me WTC is a 417m tower with a 124m stick attached to its roof. Likewise, most people count First Canadian Place in Toronto as a 298m tower rather than a 355m super tall (height including antennae).


----------



## mobus

*Melbourne*


----------



## isaidso

What's the tallest proposal on the left called?


----------



## mw123

isaidso said:


> What's the tallest proposal on the left called?


It's just the same picture I posted 2 pages back with that tall building being Grollo Tower. A proposal many many years ago that fell through. Wont be built. I'm pretty sure the forumer who put it in there did so just for comparison's sake.


----------



## JuanPaulo

NYC


Future NYC Skyline 2018 by cityrealty_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## yankeesfan1000

^^ With all that plus Brooklyn, Long Island City, Jersey City and Lower Manhattan (which outside the WTC isn't really all that visible in that rendering), all bulking up I just don't see any city on earth keeping pace.


----------



## isaidso

The New York area is undergoing an amazing construction boom, but I wouldn't count out Asian cities quite yet. Shenzhen, Hong Kong, and Shanghai are the most noticeable rivals, but 15 years down the road I'd expect Mumbai and perhaps Jakarta to have entered the fray. These are principal cities in big big countries and they're all very early on in their maturation. And then there's Dubai. It's still a skyline that lacks cohesion, but I sense it is starting to come together.

In 2025 I see New York in 1st, but only barely ahead of Shenzhen:

01. New York
02. Shenzhen
03. Shanghai
04. Hong Kong
05. Mumbai
06. Jakarta


7th, 8th, 9th, and 10th will be a dogfight between about 10 cities: Kuala Lumpur, Manila, Guangzhou, Chongqing, Singapore, Tokyo, Chicago, Toronto, Bangkok, and Dubai.


----------



## JuanPaulo

isaidso said:


> The New York area is undergoing an amazing construction boom, but I wouldn't count out Asian cities quite yet. Shenzhen, Hong Kong, and Shanghai are the most noticeable rivals, but 15 years down the road I'd expect Mumbai and perhaps Jakarta to have entered the fray. These are principal cities in big big countries and they're all very early on in their maturation. And then there's Dubai. It's still a skyline that lacks cohesion, but I sense it is starting to come together.
> 
> In 2025 I see New York in 1st, but only barely ahead of Shenzhen:
> 
> 01. New York
> 02. Shenzhen
> 03. Shanghai
> 04. Hong Kong
> 05. Mumbai
> 06. Jakarta
> 
> 
> 7th, 8th, 9th, and 10th will be a dogfight between about 10 cities: Kuala Lumpur, Manila, Guangzhou, Chongqing, Singapore, Tokyo, Chicago, Toronto, Bangkok, and Dubai.


I would perhaps replace Hong Kong with Guangzhou. While Hong Kong is still king, they are not building anything exciting now or soon. Might jut be the right timing for Guangzhou and other emerging metropolises to overtake the golden egg.


----------



## WingWing

isaidso said:


> The New York area is undergoing an amazing construction boom, but I wouldn't count out Asian cities quite yet. Shenzhen, Hong Kong, and Shanghai are the most noticeable rivals, but 15 years down the road I'd expect Mumbai and perhaps Jakarta to have entered the fray. These are principal cities in big big countries and they're all very early on in their maturation. And then there's Dubai. It's still a skyline that lacks cohesion, but I sense it is starting to come together.
> 
> In 2025 I see New York in 1st, but only barely ahead of Shenzhen:
> 
> 01. New York
> 02. Shenzhen
> 03. Shanghai
> 04. Hong Kong
> 05. Mumbai
> 06. Jakarta
> 
> 
> 7th, 8th, 9th, and 10th will be a dogfight between about 10 cities: Kuala Lumpur, Manila, Guangzhou, Chongqing, Singapore, Tokyo, Chicago, Toronto, Bangkok, and Dubai.


Surprisingly KL also has few supertalls in making, seems that either Jakarta or KL in that 6th place


----------



## isaidso

^^ Possibly. 



JuanPaulo said:


> I would perhaps replace Hong Kong with Guangzhou. While Hong Kong is still king, they are not building anything exciting now or soon. Might jut be the right timing for Guangzhou and other emerging metropolises to overtake the golden egg.


Quite right. Guangzhou will almost certainly be in my top 10 and could unseat Hong Kong. 10 years is a long time though; so much can change.


----------



## hunser

Few more ... 

Midtown's Billionaire Row by cityrealty_nyc, on Flickr

Manhattan's New Billionaire Skyline by cityrealty_nyc, on Flickr

Future New York over Midtown towards Central Park by cityrealty_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

It will be hard to beat Manhattan if all those towers do come into fruition! :nuts:


----------



## Abinash89

Mumbai:
cc: Hobby Flyers India
courtesy: Mak sat

















cc: RanjithPottavatri









cc: Mumbai by Akshay Marathe, on Flickr









photocopyright atul_astro


----------



## isaidso

hunser said:


> *New York City​*
> *# 200m+ towers:
> *
> *Completed / topped out:*
> 
> 500 - 600m: 1
> 400 - 500m: 1
> 350 - 400m: 2
> 300 - 350m: 3
> 250 - 300m: 7
> 200 - 250m: 46
> ------------------
> *Total: 60 *
> 
> *# Under construction / in preparation *
> 
> 500 - 600m: 1
> 400 - 500m: 2
> 350 - 400m: 3
> 300 - 350m: 5
> 250 - 300m: 6
> 200 - 250m: 12
> ------------------
> *Total: 29 *


For me, 200m is the benchmark for when I start viewing a building as tall. Having 50+ such buildings is the benchmark for when I start viewing a skyline as massive. There aren't too many cities in the world that have 50 or more. I'm hoping Toronto can get there before the decade is out.


----------



## hunser

isaidso said:


> For me, 200m is the benchmark for when I start viewing a building as tall. Having 50+ such buildings is the benchmark for when I start viewing a skyline as massive. There aren't too many cities in the world that have 50 or more. I'm hoping Toronto can get there before the decade is out.


I agree, having 50 200m+ towers is the elite league. So far, only New York, Hong Kong and Dubai can claim that. Shanghai is very close. Shenzhen's number will go trough the roof once all those projects get finished. It will be the first city to have 100 towers over 200m.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

I am not sure about New Yorks current supertall projects. There are projects I love (Tower Verre, Nordstrom Tower, Hudson Yards, Girasole, WTC 2&3), projects I am not sure I like them (One Vanderbuilt, 111 West 57th Street), projects which are nice but nothing special (Manhatten West) and projects I perceive ugly (432 Park Avenue, 125 Greenwich Street and 15 Penn Plaza). I am curious how the New York skyline will look in 2025.


----------



## Ka-Poznan

WingWing said:


> To me 432 is world most ugliest supertall, seriously an eyesore to beautiful NYC


Exactly what I was thinking as well...


----------



## QuantumX

saiho said:


> However *to be fair* 1 WTC was planned to have a stick that reaches 1776 feet. One of the reasons CTBUH ruling for the antennas not counting is because no building ever plans to have a communication antenna on them but you always plan have a spire. The idea is that buildings can't get taller when they retrofit or extend a comm tower on top of it somewhere down the line. First Canadian Place and Sears Tower never planned to have a com tower at the top. Plus antennas get extended all the time, like the Sears tower's antennas. So you could imagine that if antennas are included it would be a giant dick extending contest.


In other words, spires are part of the original design of the building.


----------



## hunser

TowerVerre:) said:


> I am not sure about New Yorks current supertall projects. There are projects I love (Tower Verre, Nordstrom Tower, Hudson Yards, Girasole, WTC 2&3), projects I am not sure I like them (One Vanderbuilt, 111 West 57th Street), projects which are nice but nothing special (Manhatten West) and projects I perceive ugly (432 Park Avenue, 125 Greenwich Street and 15 Penn Plaza).* I am curious how the New York skyline will look in 2025*.


And that's exactly it.  We just don't know how those (supertall) projects will eventually turn out. Given the history there are buildings which are better in reality, and some are worse than depicted in the renderings. So I say, let's enjoy the ride und judge later. 

[Btw 125 Greenwhich's design is far from final and 432 PA will look better once the black netting comes off, the concrete gets cleaned, all glass panels are installed (+ getting rid of the protection film) and the mechanical levels illuminated.]


----------



## TowerVerre:)

125 Greenwich's design is not final? That is relief.... 
Btw. How is the chance that 15 Penn Plaza is getting build, isn't this tower proposed for years now?


----------



## hunser

^ Yes, 125 GW's design will be different. I'm sure Mr. Shvo doesn't want to have another copy of 432 PA. 
As for 15 Penn: well it's back online. Vornado first wanted to save Hotel Penn and therefore put the supertall project on ice. Now it's still unclear if the hotel will remain or not (or maybe they'll try to incorporate the facade somehow). But 15 Penn is back for sure, no doubt about it.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

I made a video about New York's supertall projecs:


----------



## hunser

^ Very nice. You wouldn't believe it but a couple of hours ago I looked at your signature and wanted to ask you:"how about a NY vid?" And here it is! :lol:


----------



## TowerVerre:)

^^I used your list as a inspiration btw.  
The reason why I didn't made a video about NYC earlier was that there are plenty sources (like your list or your wikipedia articel) where you can look up this projects without any problems to find them. But with all the recent projects I thought that it is time :nuts::nuts:


----------



## hunser

TowerVerre:) said:


> ^^I used your list as a inspiration btw.
> The reason why I didn't made a video about NYC earlier was that there are plenty sources (like your list or your wikipedia articel) where you can look up this projects without any problems to find them. But with all the recent projects I thought that it is time :nuts::nuts:


Yeah, Jerchel and me do 99% of the work. The New York list ist the _best_ out there. I plan on creating a comprehensive list for all 200m+ buildings in Shenzhen. It will be a lot of work, so don't expect anything soon. Most likely by January / February 2015. Stay tuned.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

thought I would post an update on my 3D model of Toronto's skyline of the future. Red = proposed, Blue = Under Construction, Yellow = Condominiums currently in pre-construction sales. Essentially, if its yellow or blue, its going to happen. With red, likelihood ranges from fairly unlikely, to funded and ready to go but construction not yet having commenced.

Construction is defined by demolition of existing property or any sort of site activity.


----------



## QuantumX

I wish we had someone to do this for Miami. ^^ Check out this list at the link to the CTBUH's Skyscraper Center below. 

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/int...ax_year=9999&skip_comparison=on&output[]=list


----------



## sbarn

Innsertnamehere said:


> thought I would post an update on my 3D model of Toronto's skyline of the future. Red = proposed, Blue = Under Construction, Yellow = Condominiums currently in pre-construction sales. Essentially, if its yellow or blue, its going to happen. With red, likelihood ranges from fairly unlikely, to funded and ready to go but construction not yet having commenced.


I spent the last year on the team designing one of those towers (cant say which). But it's in yellow. And the massing is wrong.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

the only one that I knowingly have an incorrect massing of is Auqavista right at the front (curvy building closest to the camera), it is based off of older preliminary renders and I didn't fix it until today.

other than a couple towers, its tough to make out the massing of the other yellow buildings, so idk what you could be talking about if it isn't auqavista.


----------



## isaidso

I'd missed your colour coded future Toronto models. Do you know what's happening with that multi-tower proposal for south of the Distillery District? I believe it would take up most of the green patch along the water front. Toronto's growth sure shows no signs of abating. This tally below puts things into perspective. The skyline could potentially double in size in just a few years:


*NUMBER OF 100m+ BUILDINGS* 

Built: 203
Under Construction: 56
Proposed: 132

*TOTAL: 391*


----------



## Innsertnamehere

that project is pretty long range, probably still a decade away. Waterfront TO still needs to install a bunch of infrastructure to open up the lands for development. The current plans are pretty vague so I just left it out.


----------



## Mai57




----------



## saiho

Mai57 said:


>


I am just going to speak my mind and say that the Zhongnan Center should not exist in Suzhou. Suzhou is a great city, but a 700m building city it is not. Shanghai, Hong Kong, Beijing or Shenzhen should have a building of that scale. NOT Suzhou.


----------



## hunser

^ Many cities nowadays (especially Chinese and Arab ones) first build their tallest building. So of course the Zhongnan Center in Suzhou will look totally out of place. 
That's why I'm roothing for cities like Hong Kong, New York, Chicago etc. to build a 500m+ monster. They all have the density and lots of skyscraper and supertalls.


----------



## renshapratama

PaPa Riddlz said:


> If Bangkok is the best skyline by 2025, I'll eat my hat.


lol :nuts:


----------



## sbarn

isaidso said:


> That's the federal agency overseeing civil aviation in the United States?


Yes. Unfortunately portions of downtown Miami are in the airport landing approach so they jurisdiction over building heights.


----------



## QuantumX

This is a good shot for showing downtown Miami in relation to Miami International Airport.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15915562266


----------



## isaidso

Terrific shot, but that's not a good spot for the airport. Edmonton recently closed its city airport and now they're seeing $5 billion+ of development proposed in the downtown. Edmonton's current tallest is only 149m but with the airport gone they're building a 220m hotel and a 257m office building.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> Terrific shot, but that's not a good spot for the airport. Edmonton recently closed its city airport and now they're seeing $5 billion+ of development proposed in the downtown. Edmonton's current tallest is only 149m but with the airport gone they're building a 220m hotel and a 257m office building.


I'm not sure if moving MIA would work out as well as it has for Edmonton. It would be a logistical nightmare for sure. Miami gets more international air traffic than any other U.S. city outside of New York. There is also a healthy air freight industry. Then, we have the environmentalists who will scream all bloody hell if we move the airport anywhere near the Everglades. It would just be a lot more complicated than it seems for Miami to move the airport.


----------



## Dito Roso

lowenmeister said:


> Do you have any news about the Jakarta Signature Tower? I really liked the design and it would be a shame if it never gets built. Jakarta has huge room to grow too being the worlds second largest metropolitan area in the ninth largest economy of the world.Indonesia might even be a future top 5 economy considering how sluggishly the economies of Brazil,Russia,France and Germany grow.


^^
To answer your question about the Signature Tower, I quote the following statement from Agung R. Prabowo, Director of Danayasa Arthatama Tbk (SCBD / Sudirman Central Business District), the owner of Signature Tower, in a latest news related to it.
................. (translated from Bahasa Indonesia).......
_*"In addition, because there has never been such a massive development in Indonesia, on the licensing terms, a lot of new rules that arise and need to be reviewed for eligibility super-highrise buildings," said Agung.

Nevertheless, the company remains optimistic the building that is planned to be as high as 100 floors can be started in the near future.*_
(source: http://www.rumah.com/berita-properti...-signature-tow )

-----------------------------------------------


Herewith, I add pictures to complement my previous post (#2135) on page 107:

*Area of Sudirman and Kuningan - Rasuna Said on Google Maps*








by MYW_2507, on Flickr


*YELLOW LINE *: Southern Sudirman Area

*RED LINE * : Northern Sudirman Area

*GREEN LINE * : Kuningan - Rasuna Said Area

*BLUE LINE * : Thamrin Area



*The most prominent building to Forming the Skyline*








by MYW_2507, on Flickr

*PURPLE Dot* : Buildings with 250m - 299m tall
*WHITE Dot * : Buildings with 300m - 650m tall


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> I'm not sure if moving MIA would work out as well as it has for Edmonton. It would be a logistical nightmare for sure. Miami gets more international air traffic than any other U.S. city outside of New York. There is also a healthy air freight industry. Then, we have the environmentalists who will scream all bloody hell if we move the airport anywhere near the Everglades. It would just be a lot more complicated than it seems for Miami to move the airport.


Agree, it's not likely. Btw, Edmonton's airport wasn't moved. The smaller city airport closed but they already had a much bigger main airport on the outskirts. As you can see, it wasn't the headache that closing MIA would be.


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA *
Skyline transformation of southern part of Sudirman area


Note: The pictures below show the Southern part of Sudirman Area viewed from the direction of Thamrin Area.
The Skyline visible in the foreground are bleached, not part of the Skyline of Sudirman Area , but part of Thamrin; 
while the Skyline of Sudirman Area visible in the background of the image

*@2008*








by MYW_2507, on Flickr
original photo by :Acen










by MYW_2507, on Flickr



*@2015 ~ 2016*








by MYW_2507, on Flickr










by MYW_2507, on Flickr



*@2018 ~ 2020*








by MYW_2507, on Flickr









by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## wino

buildings currently under construction in Manila. (in *Bonifacio CBD* only... Buildings UC in other CBDs like Makati, Ortigas etc.. not included...)




crossboneka said:


> *Artha Center + World Plaza(two towers) - BGC*


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA*



Dito Roso said:


> ^^
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> *Area of Sudirman and Kuningan - Rasuna Said on Google Maps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by MYW_2507, on Flickr
> 
> 
> *YELLOW LINE *: Southern Sudirman Area
> 
> *RED LINE * : Northern Sudirman Area
> 
> *GREEN LINE * : Kuningan - Rasuna Said Area
> 
> *BLUE LINE * : Thamrin Area






*Skyline of Kuningan - Rasuna Said Area @2014*








by McPollux, on Flickr


*Skyline of THAMRIN Area @2014*








by Adrian Komala, on Flickr


*Skyline of Southern Sudirman Area @2014*








by si_murbey, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

I like that building with the diagrid.


----------



## wino

^^ There are plenty of "quality" buildings in Jakarta.


----------



## QuantumX

In this photo alone, there are 3 projects under construction equaling 6 buildings over 150m.

DSC_0438 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Rather than 953 feet, I don't know why they just don't go ahead and take it above 300 meters and give us another supertall.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*953 Foot World Trade Center Tower Plan Submitted for Biscayne Boulevard*












> A group of developers has submitted plans to the City of Miami for a 77 story tower planned to be the World Trade Center of the Americas for Biscayne Boulevard in Downtown Miami, on the site of the Holiday Inn at 340 Biscayne Boulevard, reports The Next Miami. The tower, designed by Arquitectonica, will take up every inch of allowable development under the zoning code, be mixed use, with offices on levels 16 to 23, a 100 room hotel on floors 27 to 36, and residential from 37 on up to 76.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

I guess Shenzhenwill be no 1 in the future.


----------



## QuantumX

_Night City Dream_ said:


> I guess Shenzhenwill be no 1 in the future.


It makes you wonder the way they are building there.


----------



## Union Man

Quantumx; How many skyscrapers(150m+) currently are there in Miami?

Also if possible how many 100m+? 

Cheers


----------



## QuantumX

Union Man said:


> Quantumx; How many skyscrapers(150m+) currently are there in Miami?
> 
> Also if possible how many 100m+?
> 
> Cheers


Aren't you lucky I just finished compiling this list? Sorry, but compiling 100-150m has just gotten too exhausting. We have a ton in that range though.

*Miami in the 2015 World Almanac*
(* Under construction as of Oct. 2014)
831 Panorama Tower *
789 Four Seasons
764 Southeast Financial Center
712 900 Biscayne (we all know this isn't true)
679 The Marquis (I got it from the marketing director Arquitectonia - 708 feet)
655 Wells Fargo
634 Brickell CityCentre Office Tower 3 (we know this isn't true) *
631 Mint (I don't believe it)
630 Infinity at Brickell
625 Total Bank building
615 Marina Blue
610 Plaza at Brickell Tower I
601 Epic Residences & Hotel
599 SLS Brickell *
586 Icon Brickell North Tower
586 Icon Brickell South Tower
585 Ten Museum Park (I don't believe it)
555 Paramount at Edgewater Square
554 50 Biscayne
554 Quantum on the Bay South Tower (probably slightly shorter)
550 Biscayne Beach *
549 Brickell Heights North Tower *
548 Paraiso Bay Tower 1 *
548 Paraiso Bay Tower 2 *
543 Opera Tower
538 The Viscayne North Tower
538 The Viscayne South Tower
536 Quantum on the Bay North Tower (I don't believe it)
529 Brickell Heights South Tower *
528 Jade at Brickell Bay
525 Plaza at Brickell Tower 2 (No way it's that tall)
524 Brickell House (with the barely perceptible spires - yes)
522 Brickell CityCenter Condo Tower 3 *
520 Santa Maria
520 Brickell CityCentre Condo Tower 2 *
516 Brickell CityCentre Hotel Tower *
512 Ivy (I don't believe it)
510 Stephen Clark Bldg.
503 Brickell CityCentre Condo Tower 1 *
502 Mariott Marquis
501 Wind (I don't believe it)
500 1450 Brickell (the project manager checked the plans for me and said 508)

*Under construction later in 2014*
706 One Thousand Museum Park *
634 Echo Brickell *
601 One Paraiso *
595 SLS Lux Brickell *
548 1010 Brickell *

This link shows just about everything that is planned. We're anticipating that the market will stay strong through 2015, so there's is still lots more to come. 

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/int...ax_year=9999&skip_comparison=on&output[]=list

I can hardly wait for my avatar to read OBCC 300m+ U/C and to see what all else makes it to construction by that benchmark.


----------



## BrickellResidence

The 2015 World Almanac is wrong in that term.... The 3rd with the most construction in tall buildings in north america should be Mexico City 

Miami has 13 U/C +150m 

Mexico City has 18 U/C +150m 4 of them are +200m and one supertall in PREP (not counted until it reaches above ground level)


----------



## nyarch21

Quantum, you seem to be the expert on miami; where do you think the city will be in 10 years? From what ive been reading on Miami development, Ive taken that its very hard to get a building to be a supertall in Miami because of the flight paths that would be disturbed. Don't take this the wrong way, im not trying to bash Miami or anything. Im just curious. Do you think Miami can become a great skyline with buildings limited to 1000 feet?


----------



## WingWing

nyarch21 said:


> Quantum, you seem to be the expert on miami; where do you think the city will be in 10 years? From what ive been reading on Miami development, Ive taken that its very hard to get a building to be a supertall in Miami because of the flight paths that would be disturbed. Don't take this the wrong way, im not trying to bash Miami or anything. Im just curious. Do you think Miami can become a great skyline with buildings limited to 1000 feet?


Miami share the same fate as Singapore, without a supertall 

However a supertall doesnt guarantee best skyline


It all depends on the quality, density and planning of the skyline


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> A Toronto skyscraper enthusiast has been hard at work for a while to give us Torontonians a 2014 Christmas present. Here below is a depiction of what the downtown Toronto skyline will look like if all proposals currently on the table get built.


Based on what's under construction now, how many over 200m?


----------



## isaidso

^^ 13 built, 8 currently under construction, 19 at the proposal stage. If everything works out as planned we'll go from 13 to 40 200m+ buildings in just a few years. We were only at 8 such buildings 5 years ago.



hunser said:


> ^ Pretty packed i.e. dense if you ask me. It _really_ is time some nice supertalls.


Toronto is still quickly evolving, but this latest batch of proposals will get the downtown to the next level. That's roughly a 4.5 km stretch of high rises one after another shown in that rendering; not bad at all. The number of 100 m+ buildings in the core could double by 2020 to roughly 400 such buildings today.

Btw, the tallest tower depicted to the right of the CN Tower would be a super tall. It was approved at 304m. The skyline could certainly do with 4-5 in the 350 m-450 m category though.


----------



## isaidso

Double post


----------



## michi michi

i think even ten years from now the leading skylines would still dominate.
1-2 a toss between HK and NY. both have quantity, height and aesthetics. but if i really have to choose, it's gotta be NY but this is already subjective.
3 shanghai has the density and height and is building more and more supertalls
4-7 chicago has a great skyline already and i dont think it will fall down the rank within ten years. dubai is destined to have more supertalls as well. shenzen and tianjin are growing really fast with massive skylines with several suoertalls UC.
8-10 battle between toronto, riyadh and SEA cities.
KL-easily recognizable skyline with the majestic PTT. the skyline is actually denser and denser and PTT is my fave Scraper in SEA
SG-although small but already very aesthetically pleasing. it will grow more IMO. not to mention very agressive architectures. i mean Marina Bay Sands is my profile pic.
MM-very impressive even without a supertall. doesnt mean it doesnt need one or more. i think if the height limit will be lifted and a very appropriate supertall is built as a centerpiece, it can climb very high on my list.
BKK and JKT has many High rises but are too spread apart currently. if their skyline become dense like KL and MM then they will be a contender for top ten.

my five cents. i only joined SSC just today so i dont know if ive broken rules already.​


----------



## WingWing

Fair view^^

But riyadh? I think Doha or Guangzhou will be a better candidate


----------



## realitybites-u

Kuala Lumpur 



nazrey said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/nurismailphotography/16077608456


----------



## michi michi

WingWing said:


> Fair view^^
> 
> But riyadh? I think Doha or Guangzhou will be a better candidate


yes yes. that is what i was gonna say! i mixed up qatar and KSA cities. doha is what i meant. im not really familiar with middle east. anyway guangzhou is definitely a big contender literally and figuratively but i think my eyes are already saturated with chinese cities. i just want to give other cities in asia esp in the southeast the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## michi michi

^^ Petronas Twin Towers are my absolute favorite.


----------



## Hayaki

michi michi said:


> i think even ten years from now the leading skylines would still dominate.
> 1-2 a toss between HK and NY. both have quantity, height and aesthetics. but if i really have to choose, it's gotta be NY but this is already subjective.
> 3 shanghai has the density and height and is building more and more supertalls
> 4-7 chicago has a great skyline already and i dont think it will fall down the rank within ten years. dubai is destined to have more supertalls as well. shenzen and tianjin are growing really fast with massive skylines with several suoertalls UC.
> 8-10 battle between toronto, riyadh and SEA cities.
> KL-easily recognizable skyline with the majestic PTT. the skyline is actually denser and denser and PTT is my fave Scraper in SEA
> SG-although small but already very aesthetically pleasing. it will grow more IMO. not to mention very agressive architectures. i mean Marina Bay Sands is my profile pic.
> *MM-very impressive even without a supertall. doesnt mean it doesnt need one or more. i think if the height limit will be lifted and a very appropriate supertall is built as a centerpiece, it can climb very high on my list.*
> BKK and JKT has many High rises but are too spread apart currently. if their skyline become dense like KL and MM then they will be a contender for top ten.
> 
> my five cents. i only joined SSC just today so i dont know if ive broken rules already.


Same opinion here, If Manila will remove the height limit and build a megatall on those dense and compact buildings. I will place it on number 8 or 9 on my top 10 list.

*Metro Manila, Philippines*


[dx] said:


>


----------



## isaidso

michi michi said:


> ^^ Petronas Twin Towers are my absolute favorite.


I didn't like Petronas when it first went up, but it's growing on me. It's certainly an aesthetic suited to that part of the world rather than here. KL's skyline is starting to gel now that it's developing some density. It could still do with a lot more in-fill though.


----------



## hunser

michi michi said:


> 3. shanghai has the density and height and is building more and more supertalls


I love Shanghai and its skyline is impressive. :cheers:
But unfortunately, besides Shanghai Tower (nearly completed) and Sinar Mas Center (nearly T/O), there are no supertalls in prep.


----------



## nyarch21

michi michi said:


> i think even ten years from now the leading skylines would still dominate.
> 
> 1-2 a toss between HK and NY. both have quantity, height and aesthetics. but if i really have to choose, it's gotta be NY but this is already subjective.



I'd bet on NY. Construction in New York thrives while Hong Kong has almost stopped. I'm not sure why. Maybe it'll start up again soon? I've been meaning to look into it for months now


----------



## michi michi

Hayaki said:


> Same opinion here, If Manila will remove the height limit and build a megatall on those dense and compact buildings. I will place it on number 8 or 9 on my top 10 list.
> 
> *Metro Manila, Philippines*


^^ i think it should be a little bit out of the box. the designs of scrapers in MM tend to be conservative and sophisticated although it works because they're concentrated in one area. look at how PTT changed KL skylines. but not like scrapers in ME. they looked so futuristic.



isaidso said:


> I didn't like Petronas when it first went up, but it's growing on me. It's certainly an aesthetic suited to that part of the world rather than here. KL's skyline is starting to gel now that it's developing some density. It could still do with a lot more in-fill though.


PTT is a very detailed building IMO. it looked cylindrical from pics but it actually has many edges if you looked at it closely. and the bridge is my fave part. am i going off topic? am i breaking rules? i talk too much about PTT. but i agree with you. KL skyline will not be as plausible without PTT IMO. it still needs more density.



hunser said:


> I love Shanghai and its skyline is impressive. :cheers:
> But unfortunately, besides Shanghai Tower (nearly completed) and Sinar Mas Center (nearly T/O), there are no supertalls in prep.


i guess i am not up to date with shanghai. i thought something like skycity is UC in shanghai or am i just imagining things? haha. but shanghai would still be my top 3. what do you think? 



nyarch21 said:


> I'd bet on NY. Construction in New York thrives while Hong Kong has almost stopped. I'm not sure why. Maybe it'll start up again soon? I've been meaning to look into it for months now


NYC is my Top 1 subjectively and i daresay objectively. i saw a photo of NYC with central park in the middle during winter. it was majestic. this is off topic but the movie annie is set in NY. i think i am already spamming the page. will i get banned? hno:

i know i am already spamming but what do you think of SG's skyline. i think it has variety. just look at this photo. i still don't know how to give photo credit, is there a thread about general rules here? anyway, i got this from matadornetwork.com if this will do.


----------



## isaidso

Here are a few more angles of that Toronto 2020 rendering. The old CBD will be almost completely blocked from view in a few years:

*Traditional lake view*









*View from the CN Tower looking NNE towards Yorkville*









*View looking east from City Place*








Courtesy of koops65


----------



## isaidso

michi michi said:


> PTT is a very detailed building IMO. it looked cylindrical from pics but it actually has many edges if you looked at it closely. and the bridge is my fave part. am i going off topic? am i breaking rules? i talk too much about PTT. but i agree with you. KL skyline will not be as plausible without PTT IMO. it still needs more density.


No, you're doing fine and welcome to SSC. The architecture of Petronas is quite different than what I was used to in skyscraper design. It speaks to the culture in that part of the world and that's what's important imo. I've come to like the design quite a bit; it just took a little time for my north American eyes to warm to it. 

Having skyscrapers spread out creates the impression of a bigger skyline, but one sacrifices those gorgeous urban canyons you see in places like New York, Toronto, and Chicago. I suppose it boils down to personal taste, but feel KL will go up a few notches when if it develops a city scape where skyscrapers are packed in like sardines.


----------



## QuantumX

michi michi said:


> i think i am already spamming the page. will i get banned? hno:


Of course not! As you see, I simply merged your posts.


----------



## isaidso

michi michi said:


> i still don't know how to give photo credit, is there a thread about general rules here? anyway, i got this from matadornetwork.com if this will do.


After each photo you post give credit to the photographer. I write 'Courtesy of ******' but anything on those lines is fine. If you're posting a rendering super imposed on someone's photo, give credit to both the photographer and the person who did the rendering if you know it.

For Flickr photos the rules are more stringent. You have to copy and paste the whole BBM code. The posted Flickr photo should look like the one below. The line below the photo should appear identical but with different photo name and different photographer name:


East Bound and Down by stephen.dinallo, on Flickr


----------



## michi michi

QuantumX said:


> Of course not! As you see, I simply merged your posts.


wow! how did you do that? haha. thanks!


----------



## michi michi

isaidso said:


> After each photo you post give credit to the photographer. I write 'Courtesy of ******' but anything on those lines is fine. If you're posting a rendering super imposed on someone's photo, give credit to both the photographer and the person who did the rendering if you know it.
> 
> For Flickr photos the rules are more stringent. You have to copy and paste the whole BBM code. When viewing a Flickr photo, grab the BBM code. The posted Flickr photo should look like the one below. The line below the photo should appear identical but with different photo name and different photographer name:
> 
> 
> East Bound and Down by stephen.dinallo, on Flickr


thankfully my photo did not show up. my photo credit is incorrect. i guess i have to really familiarize myself with ssc first before posting anything here. is that Toronto? AMAZING! btw thanks for answering my questions. i'm already luring you guys into an off topic discussions. ill go read general guidelines now. BRB!


----------



## QuantumX

michi michi said:


> wow! how did you do that? haha. thanks!


You have to be one of the forum moderators to be able to do that. If you want to quote more than one post, then click on the option in the lower right that has quotation marks and a plus sign. You do that for each post before clicking on the quote button.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

N.Y.C.H said:


> Well Shenzhen has lots of highrise buildings, mainly apartment buildings, which is why in my opinion, it looks hideous.


I don't think it's that bad










Looks quite good from street level as well


----------



## BrickellResidence

Mexico City´s Crane filled Skyline 


















Mexico City Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## michi michi

^^ Jakarta's skyline will be amazing before 2025. cheers! so many supertalls.


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA, Growing Skyline*









source: @fairmonthotels. Originally Posted By desta28


















source: http://instagram.com/arieffandy/​

In the last photo, by 2018 at least 1 supertall buildings and 3 buildings with a height of 200+ meter will be visible in one frame.
^^
*JAKARTA | THE ICON Towers | 75 fl |350m | 55 fl | 200+m | UC*












*JAKARTA | Menara Astra | 270m | 47 fl | UC *









Project update :








bymvrs2000, on Flickr



*JAKARTA | International Financial Center | 215m | UC*


----------



## wino

Here is the 2014 list

Which skylines do you guys think, are consistently rising in the ranks and which are going down?
http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html

Look at Chengdu and Shenyang, China!! Jumping fast in the top 20.. Did we overlook these 2?


----------



## KlausDiggy

______________


----------



## EywaEywa

Dito Roso, this is amazing 



Dito Roso said:


> Sorry if repost...
> 
> *FUTURE SKYLINE of JAKARTA​**Some Supertalls and Megatalls which will forming the Jakarta skyline in 2020 :​*(The 'status' of each buildings are shown by the photo below each rendering pictures)​*scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photo edited from some sources, photo credits are to the original owners of the photos*


----------



## QuantumX

DSC_0686 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

wino said:


> Here is the 2014 list
> 
> Which skylines do you guys think, are consistently rising in the ranks and which are going down?
> http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html
> 
> Look at Chengdu and Shenyang, China!! Jumping fast in the top 20.. Did we overlook these 2?


Practically every Chinese city will continue to climb up the chart. Southeast Asian skylines are still growing rapidly but will find it hard to move much higher because there's so much competition in the top 20. Singapore (11th) might even fall a spot or 2 over the next few years. Mumbai (30th) is another obvious candidate to rocket up that list.

Practically every skyline in Europe and America will see their ranking fall. A few will manage to maintain their position: New York (2nd), Toronto (16th), Miami (26th), Istanbul (32nd), Mexico City (45th), Calgary (56th), and London (59th). Chicago (7th) is a high profile skyline in a precarious position. It's already dropped a number of spots and has many fast growing skylines right behind it. It will likely drop out of the top 10 in 5-6 years.


----------



## michi michi

wino said:


> Here is the 2014 list
> 
> Which skylines do you guys think, are consistently rising in the ranks and which are going down?
> http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html
> 
> Look at Chengdu and Shenyang, China!! Jumping fast in the top 20.. Did we overlook these 2?


it will be hard to catch up with chinese cities with the construction boom there. i personally dont think SG can overtake Chongqing especially now. hows Manila doing? the numbers are sooo close.  10, 11, 12 differences are in tens. LOL


----------



## isaidso

Manila fared the best of all the southeast Asian skylines over the last year and could crack the top 10 next year. They climbed a few spots as did Jakarta. The old ranking listed for the previous year is wrong. Jakarta moved up 2 spots but I can't remember what Manila rose other than their points total jumped a lot.

Shenyang had the largest points total rise of any city.


----------



## Hudson11

Lower Manhattan will gain 2 WTC, 3 WTC, and 125 Greenwich. Jersey City will gain 99 Hudson Street and a host of other new skyscrapers, though most not in this view.


Manhattan South by [email protected] [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## michi michi

isaidso said:


> Manila fared the best of all the southeast Asian skylines over the last year and could crack the top 10 next year. They climbed a few spots as did Jakarta. The old ranking listed for the previous year is wrong. Jakarta moved up 2 spots but I can't remember what Manila rose other than their points total jumped a lot.
> 
> Shenyang had the largest points total rise of any city.


^^ i remembered Jakarta was 16. i thought it jumped to 14 too but the list said 15 so edited my post. Shenyang is another Chinese city to watch out for.


----------



## wino

michi michi said:


> hows Manila doing? the numbers are sooo close.  10, 11, 12 differences are in tens. LOL


with the current under constructions, I am 80% sure, it could overtake Singapore next year.
There is also a shot in surpassing Chongging.. but it all depends on how fast Chongging is still growing.

a couple or more years ago.. the gap between Singapore and Manila was big.. Manila is catching up, finally. 
I even remember KL being well ahead of Manila a few years ago..

It will be hard to overtake Bangkok though.. it will take more than a few years...


----------



## WingWing

Does catching up will mean they become best skyline in the world?

What About HK? They have a huge gap with new york but many people vote NY as number 1


----------



## wino

WingWing said:


> Does catching up will mean they become best skyline in the world?
> 
> What About HK? They have a huge gap with new york but many people vote NY as number 1


(a little back reading will answer your question...)

we were *SPECIFICALLY *talking about the rankings here http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html
we were talking about a list that is "quantitative".. otherwise, everyone will constantly be arguing their own opinion.


----------



## wino

*Manila*'s Twin CBDs (rivals actually... :lol
(Left side *Makati *- Right side *Fort Bonifacio*)


Global City by KanoWithCamera, on Flickr


----------



## BringingupBabies

The upcoming Jakarta skyline looks amazing.


----------



## wino

^^ Exciting times for Jakarta!


----------



## isaidso

michi michi said:


> ^^ i remembered Jakarta was 16. i thought it jumped to 14 too but the list said 15 so edited my post. Shenyang is another Chinese city to watch out for.


Jakarta moved passed both Toronto and Panama City from the previous year so moved from 17th to 15th spot. Toronto passed Panama City so stayed in 16th spot. Panama City fell from 15th to 17th. We'll have to wait till the following list comes out but I'm curious as to whether Shenyang can keep up its frenetic pace of construction.


----------



## QuantumX

DSC_0693 by QuantumX, on Flickr

DSC_0686 by QuantumX, on Flickr

jsdfasdfasdf%C3%A7 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## michi michi

isaidso said:


> Jakarta moved passed both Toronto and Panama City from the previous year so moved from 17th to 15th spot. Toronto passed Panama City so stayed in 16th spot. Panama City fell from 15th to 17th. We'll have to wait till the following list comes out but I'm curious as to whether Shenyang can keep up its frenetic pace of construction.


^^ frenetic is the word. :lol:


----------



## MAGPTY

*PANAMA CITY ♥*


----------



## Hudson11

Hudson Yards, Manhattan. 2024 Densest concentration of supertalls outside of Dubai Marina's tallest block? 









6sqft

at least 7 supertalls -
Tishman Speyer's acquisition 
30 HY 
35 HY
50 HY
3 Hudson Blvd (Girasole)
One Manhattan West
Two Manhattan West


----------



## isaidso

Hudson Yards is going to look fabulous. Is this the one being developed by Oxford? The densest in Toronto is the One Yonge proposal: 7 towers on 2 blocks. 

The tallest building would have 98 floors. The heights are as follows: 293m, 267m, 262m, 248m, 230m, 185m, the shortest one will be around 140-150m.














































Courtesy of UT


----------



## Hudson11

here's a few dark horses to look after (when compared to the Gotham and Blade Runner tier skylines, that is) 

Melbourne (4 proposed supertalls) Queensbridge Tower, 108 Australia, 555 Collins, 250 Spencer St









Alred Glickman

Miami (4 proposed supertalls) Miami Central 1, One Bayfront Plaza, Brickell Citycenter, Empire World Towers Site + Skyrise Miami observation tower









WPPilot


----------



## Hudson11

In NYC, Long Island City will have a respectable skyline on its own behind the highrises which line the East River across from the UN. That's cluster #4 along with Downtown Brooklyn, Downtown Manhattan and Midtown Manhattan. 









CityRealty



Pepsi Cola by Martín López Arango, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

LIC is completely nuts considering what it was just a few years ago. If they follow through with the sunnyside yards rail project that could really make Queens have a huge satellite skyline. Downtown brooklyn is getting big, too. I think a supertall for them isn't far off. My one gripe is the quality of most of the buildings. They're usually a little cheap and uninspired. But I do like the pacific park development in brooklyn.


----------



## hanh

In my opinion is :
NYC and Hong Kong


----------



## desertpunk

San Francisco by 2025: (projects currently under construction or proposed)









http://www.reddit.com/r/CityPorn/comments/2wh6eg/downtown_san_francisco_in_the_near_future_all/


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## JuanPaulo

Looks like SF could be the best skyline in the west coast of North America by 2025! :cheers:


----------



## Faisal Shourov

isaidso said:


> Hudson Yards is going to look fabulous. Is this the one being developed by Oxford? The densest in Toronto is the One Yonge proposal: 7 towers on 2 blocks.
> 
> The tallest building would have 98 floors. The heights are as follows: 293m, 267m, 262m, 248m, 230m, 185m, the shortest one will be around 140-150m.
> 
> 
> Courtesy of UT


Still no supertall! This is simply retarded. When you can have a 550m tall CN Tower in the skyline, what's wrong with a few 350-450m tall buildings? It's not like Singapore where 290m is the height limit :bash:


----------



## isaidso

Faisal Shourov said:


> Still no supertall! This is simply retarded. When you can have a 550m tall CN Tower in the skyline, what's wrong with a few 350-450m tall buildings? It's not like Singapore where 290m is the height limit :bash:


It is getting a little odd. We built a 298m office building in 1975. Who knew we'd still be waiting to cross the 300m barrier 40 years later. In a world building 400m, 500m, 600m buildings one starts questioning the mindset when the city views 250m as problematic in the downtown core. We build 250m but there's a surprising amount of resistance to even going that tall. Their heads would likely explode if someone proposed a 500m building.

When Toronto does build its first 300m+ building it will already be passe. It's all about 400m+ buildings these days.


----------



## Limak11

New York will be amazing, but a lot of cities will look great by 2025, we'll see  Good to see many skyscrapers going up!


----------



## Hudson11

*Bangkok*


Megalopolis Bangkok by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com, on Flickr


----------



## MAGPTY

Panama


----------



## Roverach

Monterrey - Mexico - 2030





















In Monterrey there are some interesting proyects


----------



## seattleskyline

Seattle will be pretty sweet in 2025, i mean right now Seattle amazes me but with all the projects going on right now in 10 years Seattle will able to say we have a sick skyline like New York or Chicago, citys like that. Seattle is already pretty sick!


----------



## BrickellResidence

seattleskyline said:


> Seattle will be pretty sweet in 2025, i mean right now Seattle amazes me but with all the projects going on right now in 10 years Seattle will able to say we have a sick skyline like New York or Chicago, citys like that. Seattle is already pretty sick!


Are you high?


----------



## hunser

isaidso said:


> ^^ Nothing in America will rival New York's skyline in my life time.


You have to let that sink in for a moment ... 
I'm in my late 20s and even I don't believe that any city in NA will ever come close to New York's massive skyline.


----------



## kck99

Hong Kong
New York
Seattle


----------



## isaidso

hunser said:


> You have to let that sink in for a moment ...
> I'm in my late 20s and even I don't believe that any city in NA will ever come close to New York's massive skyline.


You need the population, economy, wealth, and interest in downtown living to necessitate a skyline like that. No city has all 4 except for New York. If Mexico City and Sao Paulo become equally wealthy they have the best shot but a ton of ground to make up. Toronto has the last 3 characteristics but not the population to support something that size. Chicago and San Francisco are in the same boat as Toronto.


----------



## isaidso

seattleskyline said:


> What would the Seattle skyline be like with out the mountains or the sound, ask yourself that question!


My evaluation of the skyline would be exactly the same because I don't take them into account at all. The mountains and sound aren't part of the skyline, they're the setting in which a skyline exists.



Faisal Shourov said:


> Makes me wonder, how was CN Tower approved in the first place?


Toronto has courted bold audacious ambition before. There's the 1928 College Park proposal that would have been the largest office complex on earth upon completion. Sadly the Great Depression halted construction after just 1 corner was completed. There was the John Maryon office tower in 1971 which was proposed at 140 floors and 686m. That didn't get off the ground at all. The CN Tower was our consolation prize. We did build the 401 though which remains the busiest highway in the world.... and one of the widest at 18 lanes.

I suppose along the way we've lost our moxie. Maybe the generation growing up now during this boom will return us to that mindset.


----------



## seattleskyline

I think the mountains and the sound are part of the skyline!

They are part of the view!


----------



## desertpunk

seattleskyline said:


> I think the mountains and the sound are part of the skyline!
> 
> They are part of the view!


The natural setting certainly adds to the visual appeal so Seattle tends to rate higher by many for that reason. Skylines in dull, flat settings like Riyadh or Houston aren't highly rated even though they both have impressive towers.


----------



## isaidso

seattleskyline said:


> They are part of the view!


I agree with you there.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

*10 years from now ?*

Forget Dubai, Say Hello to *Abu Dhabi * :cheers:









Source:http://www.thefuturebuild.com/assets/images/uploads/Abu_Dhabi_Buildings_Sustainability.jpg









Source: http://www.film.gov.ae/en/Images/Est Abu Dhbai Skyline 001020_tcm24-15358.jpg









Source:http://www.propertyshowrooms.com/im...kyline-at-sunset-uae-united-arab-emirates.jpg









Source:http://dubaicity.motivate.netdna-cdn.com/abudhabi/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Seawings-leader.jpg


----------



## DesertBleau999

Try Las Vegas with the new resorts world hotel, demollitions, proposals, rebrandings, and completion of new resorts, Las Vegas will look like a brand new city by 2025, especially the north strip


----------



## JuanPaulo

seattleskyline said:


> I think the mountains and the sound are part of the skyline!
> 
> They are part of the view!


And so are the mountains around SF. Add the bay and the bridges to the mix. Seattle has a great skyline and it is actually one of my favorites in NA. But SF's skyline is already much more massive than Seattle's. And with the supertalls under construction in SF, it will be hard for Seattle to pull ahead.


bernal panorama by eb78, on Flickr


----------



## seattleskyline

Those aren't mountains those are big hills!


----------



## kar8117

paris by 2025


----------



## Hudson11

the supertalls kind of ruin the view from that angle. They block a good portion of the rest of La Defense. And that's probably the best angle to view the skyline from. The reverse tapering design is amazing but their location still irks me.


----------



## KlausDiggy

There is still planning law for the Millennium Tower. At this point in the European quarter are approved up to 365 meters.









Winter Sunset by DasKameraAuge, on Flickr

*Or this with some other planned buildings.*









Stadtpanorama Frankfurt  von frawolf77 auf Flickr


----------



## kar8117

KlausDiggy said:


> I doubt that the Hermitage Towers ever to be built.
> And if they do, it need certainly 10-20 years until construction begins.


the developer said that construction would begin this year. the opponents lost at the court of appeal


----------



## KlausDiggy

Ok, that is of course something else. :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City 2025*


Future Manhattan Skyline from Greenpoint, Brooklyn by cityrealty_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

JuanPaulo said:


> bernal panorama by eb78, on Flickr


wow, great angle! All of the new developments around Transbay Center will make SF a legitimate contender by 2025.


----------



## JuanPaulo

seattleskyline said:


> Those aren't mountains those are big hills!


The "hills" are in the city (i.e. the north end of the peninsula) just like Seattle has hills within it. What surrounds the bay area *are* indeed *mountains:*


san-francisco-aerial on Flickr











dsc_0041 by on Flickr


----------



## MAGPTY

Excelente San Francisco!


----------



## Jay

Ashok said:


> I think hands down, we are looking at NYC/Shanghai. I don't think no other cities come close to these skylines.
> 
> I say NYC only because it has had a major head start, and it is one of the world's largest cities. So, the demand for not just skyscrapers, but high quality skyscrapers is going to continue. It also has a skyscraper culture - unlike a city like Paris/London where people may not care as much for tall buildings.
> 
> I think a serious contestors may be Mumbai given its growth in the next decade. Or another major


Shanghai has surprisingly little development. The Sinar Mas center has topped off which makes four supertalls to the roof and one megatall. 

NY will have four times the amount of supertalls Shanghai does (at least) if they don't step up their game. I think SH will go the route of Hong Kong though and just build for demand since they are an alpha city and don't really need to show off like Guangzhou or Shenzhen or Suzhou (places people outside of China generally don't know exist)


----------



## isaidso

Jay said:


> That Toronto pic is amazing! The city will look sooo good


It would be a good photo to depict what the skyline would look like with the other 133 (100m+) proposals currently tabled. Only the One Bloor proposal is shown there. It would be wall to wall skyscrapers for a good 4 km from Yorkville all the way south to the lake.

Here's another angle showing One Bloor and its proximity to the lake:









Courtesy of Mizrahi Developments


----------



## akif90

1 KUALA LUMPUR | Warisan Merdeka | 610m | 118 fl | 
2 KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Tower 1 | 452m | 88 fl 
3 KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Tower 2 | 452m | 88 fl 
4 KUALA LUMPUR | Landmark Tower | 400m+ | 100 fl | 
5 KUALA LUMPUR | Plaza Rakyat | 380++ | 80fl |
6 KUALA LUMPUR | Platinum Tower | 380m | 1247ft | 80 fl | 
7 KUALA LUMPUR | Fairmont Kuala Lumpur | 370m | 1214ft | 78 fl 
8 KUALA LUMPUR | OXLEY TOWERS (Lot 99 & Lot 159 KLCC) | 
9 KUALA LUMPUR | Four Seasons Place | 343m | 65 fl | U/C
10 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Telekom | 310m | 55 fl 
11 KUALA LUMPUR | Tradewinds Tower | 300m | 60 fl | 
12 KUALA LUMPUR | BBCC Signature Tower | 300m+ | 

and many more u/c building 50 floor (200m++) above.


----------



## isaidso

Looks like KL will move solidly ahead of Singapore. :|


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^QuantumX, ( Steve ) Our SSC Beloved Past Friendly Family Forum Friend To All here in the SSC , and a Great Former SSC World Super Moderator and Friend to Everyone:cheers:, Would and Still Is Watching from Above one of His Favorite Visiting Toronto, Canada, Just Last Summer, 2014 Completing His Bucket List He Told Me He wanted Toronto to Be the # 1 Best Skyline by 2025 and I See it looks to Me it's almost there, But 10 Years from Now , Steve Sees His Dream of Toronto Come True as One Of the World's Best Skyline by 2025 !!:cheers:

Steve Is Very Proud and Has Pride In Toronto , Canada, 
We Will Never Forget The One and Only Great QuantumX:banana:

Rest In Peace Steve, Live Long and Prosper QuantumX in a Better Place Up There Sky High Over His Magic Cities of Best Skylines by 2025 and Beyond Infinity Forever , Amen !!:banana:




Ashok said:


> Though, Toronto does have a very impressive skyline and it too has a culture of skyscrapers:



Thanks So Very Much Ashok, A Fantastic Photo of Construction In Toronto , Canada and Thanks again For This Beautiful and Wonderful Great Photo Steve Is watching Our SSC Friendly Family Super Moderator and Friend !!


----------



## isaidso

That view does remind me of Steve. Taller and I took him for a beer at a hotel roof top patio with similar sight lines. He really did seem so happy those few days he had here and could tell he was immediately smitten with the city.


----------



## Hudson11

*Kuala Lumpur* - top 5 by 2025? 


7B4A1104 by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## Union Man

I know this doesn't compare in any way to the other cities listed, but nonetheless, here is a new cluster forming in London.


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Which City Is the top in everyone's Opinion here is another 10 Years away, Any City could Build More Towers in 10 Years, 
I'm making everyone's List here by the Way everyone Posts and speak here, Imo Only # 1 Dubai

# 2 Kuala Lumpur
# 3 Singapore 
# 4 Toronto, Canada 

$ 5 TIED Panaaaaaanma City - New York City -Shahigaaaai


Hudson11 said:


> *Kuala Lumpur* - top 5 by 2025?
> 
> 
> 7B4A1104 by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

bored... so i'm making a list

*NYC Metro Area Supertalls*

1.	One WTC – 1776ft/1368ft [Downtown/WTC]
2.	432 Park Avenue (T/O) – 1398ft [Midtown]
3.	Empire State Building – 1250ft [Midtown] [1931]
4.	Bank of America Tower – 1200ft/945ft [Midtown]
5.	Chrysler Building- 1050ft/925ft [Midtown] [1930]
6.	New York Times Tower- 1050ft/748ft [Midtown West]
7.	One 57 – 1005ft [Midtown]
8.	217 West 57th Street (Nordstrom Tower) [U/C] – 1775ft/1490ft+ [Midtown]
9.	1 Vanderbilt Place – 1514ft [Midtown]
10.	125 Greenwich Street – 1356ft [Downtown]
11.	111 West 57th Street (Steinway Tower) – 1350ft+ [Midtown]
12.	200 Greenwich Street (Two WTC) On hold – 1349ft [Downtown/WTC]
13.	30 Hudson Yards [U/C] – 1227ft [Midtown West/Hudson Yards]
14.	175 Greenwich Street (Three WTC) [U/C] – 1170ft [Downtown/WTC]
15.	514 11th Avenue – 1100 ft [Midtown West]
16.	50 Hudson Yards – 1068 ft [Midtown West/ Hudson Yards]
17.	Tower Verre – 1050ft [Midtown]
18.	80 South Street (SHoP Downtown) - 1000 ft+ [Downtown]
19.	3 Hudson Blvd (The Girasole) – 1000ft+ [Midtown West/ Hudson Yards]
20.	35 Hudson Yards – 1000ft+ [Midtown west/ Hudson Yards]
21.	Hudson Spire/ Tishman Speyer Tower – 985ft+ [Midtown West/ Hudson Yards]
22.	2 Manhattan West – 995 ft [Midtown West/Hudson Yards]
23.	1 Manhattan West – 995 ft [Midtown West/Hudson Yards]
24.	15 Penn Plaza – 985ft+ [Midtown]
25.	335 Madison Avenue – 985 ft+ [Midtown]
26.	386 Flatbrush (SHoP Brooklyn) – 985 ft+ [Downtown Brooklyn]
27.	360 10th Avenue (SHoP High Line)– 985 ft+ [Midtown West/ Hudson Yards]
28.	740 8th Avenue (Extell Times Square) – 985 ft+ [Midtown]

This list doesn't include the more speculative towers like the rumored Upper East Side Supertall (Cetra Ruddy), Shvo's mystery Central Park Tower, Wanda Group's unrevealed investment, the currently 800' Park Lane replacement, and several more.

Newark

29. SoMA Newark 1 ( Four Corners Millennium Tower) - 1000 ft
30. SoMA Newark 2 - 1000 ft+
31. SoMA Newark 3 - 1000 ft+

Jersey City

32. 99 Hudson Street - 990 ft
33. Liberty Rising Tower (Fireman :nuts: ) - 985ft+


----------



## saiho

isaidso said:


> Won't that eventually all fill in though? This is China after all. They have a massive population and everything is built on a monumental scale to meet the demands of that population. Shenzhen is really being built to be the new Hong Kong. They're being replaced.


It has and will be, Shenzhen was never built to be viewed from the sea. 



XSJV5 said:


> by：1788111 on gaoloumi


This is the "gap" between Futian (Black building in the center) and Luohu (building taking up the right side of the shot). As per usual there is a mix of +200m and +300m U/C and Pro in the area.



Faisal Shourov said:


> By 1788111


----------



## TowerVerre:)

How good Shenzhen's skyline looks definetly depents on the position of the viewer who looks at it (more then it is when you look at other skylines imo). It can look extremly epic and interesting, but also pretty boring and ugly in my opinion. Sometimes Shenzhen even looks better then Shanghai to me. That is, because from some perspectives the endless sea of in my opinion unattractive residental buildings block the view to most of the awesome office buildings in the cbds, but the impact of the residental buildings will reduce during the next few years, because of all the supertalls. What makes me worry about Shenzhens future skyline is the rumored hight limit of 600m.


----------



## Hudson11

Toronto at dusk by fredytao, on Flickr


----------



## saiho

TowerVerre:) said:


> What makes me worry about Shenzhens future skyline is the rumored hight limit of 600m.


Height doesn't mean anything. New York and Hong Kong both have no buildings over 500m and *today* considered universally either/or #1. 600m is plenty for Shenzhen to play around in. Guangzhou ATM has no building over 600m and in many peoples eyes ATM is better than Shenzhen. In addition the Luohu area probably can have a building over 600m.


----------



## lowenmeister

Posted these two in the Ping an thread before 

*SHENZHEN*

Originally posted by ghhhjjkkkk on gaoloumi








This one uses a bit more camera trickery
Originally posted by 1788111 on gaoloumi


----------



## Hudson11

Beijing will have a better collection of towers by 2025. And its skyline will be more condensed than Shenzhen. 


Beijing Skyline by patuffel, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Shenzhen's skyline is too big to leave out of my top 10 but is a classic case of size not being everything. It's very impressive in some shots and looks quite depressing in others. It should start coming together more as it fills in with better quality buildings but it's not 'there' yet. In 2025 I expect that it will have gelled.

Currently Guangzhou and Beijing are China's best looking cities imo.


----------



## saiho

isaidso said:


> Shenzhen's skyline is too big to leave out of my top 10 but is a classic case of size not being everything. It's very impressive in some shots and looks quite depressing in others. It should start coming together more as it fills in with better quality buildings but it's not 'there' yet. In 2025 I expect that it will have gelled.


The key is time which is what New York and Chicago have. Every era brings in more diversity. The "ugly" white concrete residential towers of 70-80s China will be blended in with the newer more colorful residential buildings of today.



isaidso said:


> Currently Guangzhou and Beijing are China's best looking cities imo.


No Shanghai?


----------



## lowenmeister

Shenzhen looks to dominate by pure quantity,maybe its just me but I prefer the boxy more conservative style Shenzhen seems to have chosen 
to the more unconventional architecture in Shanghai. Beijing is too small at present but I like what I see.


----------



## isaidso

saiho said:


> No Shanghai?


Shanghai has the better skyline but Guangzhou and Beijing are better looking cities.


----------



## Birmingham

Union Man said:


> I know this doesn't compare in any way to the other cities listed, but nonetheless, here is a new cluster forming in London.


That's the thing. It's only the 3rd cluster in London. When it's all up alongside canary wharf and the peninsula and then the city and with the likes of Stratford and elephant and castle the skyline will look huge And have so many vantage points. It'll be quite unique in that regards,a city with 5 different skylines.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco, USA in 2025
*








http://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/...-from-the-5640301.php?t=0d99359640ff6601cb#/0


----------



## Jay

There will be more SF buildings than that by 2025, also the top of Transbay won't be see through


----------



## isaidso

San Francisco's skyline has almost looked stumpy but there's nothing like a few buildings in the 250-350m range to notch things up.


----------



## isaidso

One of our talented Toronto forum members (Innsertnamehere) has been plugging away for awhile to produce a future depiction of the skyline. Blue are under construction, Yellow are sales, and Red are proposals. I won't post all of them but here is some of his work:

*Yorkville + Eglinton/Yonge (far left)*









*Yorkville (top left) + Eglinton/Yonge (top middle) + North York (top right) + Regents Park (foreground)*









*Entertainment District + CBD + Southcore*









*East Bayfront + West Donlands*









*All of it except North York*









All courtesy of Innsertnamehere


----------



## Hudson11

*Melbourne*


IMG_6980 - My stomping ground by Peter ZZZ, on Flickr


brighton beach by victoriaromulo, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

What would have been the 2025 Chicago skyline if the Spire had pushed forward. We now await to see what will be developed in this site.


Building Chicago coastal spire by alvaro3dorsey, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

isaidso said:


> San Francisco's skyline has almost looked stumpy but there's nothing like a few buildings in the 250-350m range to notch things up.


From some angles it does but from others it looks amazing. In any case you're right, it'll look drastically different in 5 or so years time... even more so than Seattle and definitely LA when it comes to West Cost cities


----------



## isaidso

^^ What do you think of LA's skyline? I think it doesn't get a fair shake. People expect something bigger for a city that size but it's still quite good imo.



bbcwallander said:


> You have a real problem with London.
> 
> Comparing design and architecture of Dubai and London is frankly riduculous and shows how little you know.


Nice try. I'm from London so talking about a city I've spent many many years in. Canary Wharf is beautiful. I quite like one of London's first office towers (NatWest) and the Shard is beautiful. Those gimmicky designs like the Gherkin, Cheese Grater, and Walkie Talkie are tacky and I'm hardly the only person that thinks so. And a giant ferris wheel downtown? I expect that sort of thing in Vegas or a theme park not London. 

London would do well to steer clear of novelty and move towards classic designs. Thankfully that seems to be happening. 



bbcwallander said:


> You love to bang on and on about Toronto, constantly. Ironic as Toronto is possibly one of the most bland cities on the planet in terms of architecture and design.
> 
> Reality check.


And how much time have you actually spent in Toronto (or are you talking about a place you know next to nothing about)? I suppose you're referring to modernist boxes by Mies and IM Pei? I'd take those over almost anything else. There's a reason why they're studied in architecture school. They might not be showy but those buildings will stand the test of time. I suppose there will almost be people attracted to the vulgarity of the Kardashians over the timelessly of Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


Miami by Tucpasquic, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

isaidso said:


> ^^ What do you think of LA's skyline? I think it doesn't get a fair shake. People expect something bigger for a city that size but it's still quite good imo.


LA is like Beijing or London, it's a huge important city but the skyline is so so for such a city. 

All of these cities have decent skylines but get underrated because other alpha cities like NY or HK or Chicago/Tokyo/Shanghai etc. blow them out of the water.

LA's skyline is always nice to look at, but it's one of the 3 biggest cities in the USA along with Chicago let alone NY, both of which have skylines that are just overwhelming in size/height/diversity etc. It get's left in the dust, SF and Seattle will catch up soon as far as West Coast cities go.


----------



## isaidso

Don't you think skylines should be judged by their merits rather than whether a skyline matches the city's status? I do think SF will become the #1 skyline on the west coast though.


----------



## bbcwallander

isaidso said:


> ^^ What do you think of LA's skyline? I think it doesn't get a fair shake. People expect something bigger for a city that size but it's still quite good imo.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try. I'm from London so talking about a city I've spent many many years in. Canary Wharf is beautiful. I quite like one of London's first office towers (NatWest) and the Shard is beautiful. Those gimmicky designs like the Gherkin, Cheese Grater, and Walkie Talkie are tacky and I'm hardly the only person that thinks so. And a giant ferris wheel downtown? I expect that sort of thing in Vegas or a theme park not London.
> 
> London would do well to steer clear of novelty and move towards classic designs. Thankfully that seems to be happening.
> 
> 
> 
> And how much time have you actually spent in Toronto (or are you talking about a place you know next to nothing about)? I suppose you're referring to modernist boxes by Mies and IM Pei? I'd take those over almost anything else. There's a reason why they're studied in architecture school. They might not be showy but those buildings will stand the test of time. I suppose there will almost be people attracted to the vulgarity of the Kardashians over the timelessly of Audrey Hepburn.


Nobody from London would ever use the term 'downtown'!

Trying to argue that architecture in London is vulgar but it is timeless in Toronto is delusional. London has a far greater range and diversity of architectural styles and far more stand out examples from world renowned architects.

Lets be honest it is obvious that this is the case, London has been a major world city for centuries, Toronto is a new city (in historical terms), my house is older than Toronto.

I have been to Toronto and frankly its architecture is forgetable. Your most famous landmark is a concrete pole. Im sorry to burst your bubble, but Toronto is not well known for great architecture, in fact it is known for monotony.

You have spent so long bigging up Toronto on these forums that you now believe your own hype.

I say again, I know its difficult for you, but time for a reality check.


----------



## ILTarantino

isaidso said:


> Those gimmicky designs like the Gherkin, Cheese Grater, and Walkie Talkie are tacky and I'm hardly the only person that thinks so.


This is your opinion, the city of London has some of the most elegant skyscrapers in the world. Dubai and Middle eastern clusters are kitsch, do you know the difference?


----------



## isaidso

ILTarantino said:


> This is your opinion, the city of London has some of the most elegant skyscrapers in the world. Dubai and Middle eastern clusters are kitsch, do you know the difference?


Of course it's my opinion as you have yours. Do I know the difference between Dubai and London? Dubai is 90% kitsch. London has some good looking towers but far too many tacky ones. That area around the Gherkin looks like a dog's breakfast. That they cost a fortune to build doesn't change that. 

Can we move on now that we've established what our opinions are?


----------



## KillerZavatar

London will have if everything works great. Current proposals get built etc. Maybe 15 buildings over 200m by 2025. That's great and amazing, especially for Europe that is so anti-highrise development, don't get me wrong. But... there are more than 25 cities that with current U/C buildings will have more towers of that height by 2016 already. London might have good looking buildings, it all depends on the subjective opinion, but placing London anywhere near your top 10 will be delusional once the year rolls by.

For me nanjing has among the best designed buildings in the world, love nearly all of them. But still I would not rate the city higher than Shanghai, just because in the end it's the size of the building that's mind blowing and the density of the skyline. The more cities I have visited the clearer this gets. I prefer the design of SWFC also over Shanghai tower, but ST was still more impressive, there was no doubt.


----------



## WingWing

London may have rich in history and exotic elegant low rise architectural, but that doesnt count into skyline ranking. 


London far from current top 10 in my opinion. In future maybe but may not as they are not centralised. Definitely has potential to be one of the best in europe


----------



## desertpunk

Since this video came out 3 weeks ago, another supertall and two skyscrapers have been proposed.


----------



## JuanPaulo

ILTarantino said:


> This is your opinion, the city of London has some of the most elegant skyscrapers in the world. Dubai and Middle eastern clusters are kitsch, do you know the difference?


First of all, not all Dubai skyscrapers are kitsch and certainly not all Middle East skylines are kitsch. Take Doha or Kuwait City for example, there is nothing kitsch about their towers. These skylines are beautiful and blow many cities, including London, out of the water. Yes, Dubai does have plenty of kitschy towers mainly on that main road near the Burj so I can agree on calling this skyline kitsch to a certain extent. We have to keep in mind that what looks kitsch to western eyes may not be the same for other parts of the word. Maybe people in the Middle East and Asia consider the new towers in London and the West as kitsch. I certainly do, and I am a Westerner.


----------



## WingWing

I am Asian and consider dubai skyline as kitsch


----------



## Pals_RGB

My freind who is Asian considers Singapore skyline as Kitsch.


----------



## TomásGC

Yes, a little bit kitsch, indeed...


----------



## kisssme

Paris by 2025 without the twins supertalls (Hermitage Plaza) but with Phare Tower (297m)
+ Hekla (230m)


----------



## bodegavendetta

I wouldn't exactly call London's skyline "elegant" but at the same time it's not kitsch. My main problem is that the placement of the Shard, which makes it look ridiculously out of place. Otherwise it's an interesting (in a good way) skyline.


----------



## JuanPaulo

My issue with the London skyline is that while "most" of the buildings are great individually, they do not go well together. The Shard and the Leadenhall towers are amazing. On the other hand, Swiss RE and the walkie-talkie are not my cup of tea. Their shapes do not go well with the architecture around them.


----------



## KillerZavatar

While I agree that older architecture or even modern buildings in old style can add a lot to a skyline, they do that on the ground level or mid rise level. Some buildings with tall spires might add 150m buildings into the mix, but that's about it. So these buildings add a lot of context to a skyline, but don't add much to the skyline itself. A good skyline can be made better, but cannot rise to another level with good context in my opinion. London, compared to other cities worldwide falls back in the density and height aspect and the context of nice surrounding architecture cannot save that. Talking globally of course, compared to other european cities it wins against all the cities that believe building taller than 150m ruins their cityscape.


----------



## WingWing

Gosh people need to understand the difference between preference and judgement


----------



## uqns

Paris


----------



## Zack Fair

saiho said:


> Well there is Big Ben.


We're talking about skylines, not historical monument 

Nobody negate the fact that London has a richer architecture than Toronto. But saying that there's nothing in Toronto beside the CN Tower is a ludicrous statement.


----------



## sbarn

neilio said:


> ... probably because the hype around Toronto is well deserved, building/proposing more skyscrapers than NY, Chicago and LA COMBINED is pretty hype worthy...


This is absolutely false. Toronto is rapidly building its skyline, but let's not get carried away.


----------



## WingWing

My fair point of view

Toronto has better skyline than london just because Toronto skyline is more compact, dense and well organised 

Maybe its just me that dun like the design of shard and tall London Eye that makes everything dwarf


----------



## neilio

sbarn said:


> This is absolutely false. Toronto is rapidly building its skyline, but let's not get carried away.


You're right it is, it was true for awhile like Isaidso mentioned. But a check of emporis and the new york diagrams show New York ahead of Toronto now.
New York isn't just booming it's exploding nuclear bomb style... but in a constructive way...


----------



## sbarn

isaidso said:


> ^^ It's out of date but before the New York boom started that claim did get bandied about a great deal in the Canadian media. Why? *Because from 2005 to roughly 2012 it was true. * All the data sites during that time period (CTBUH, SSP, Emporis) backed that claim up. Today it's not the case.


That time period is far too generous. From 2005 to 2008, New York and Chicago were booming. There is no way during that time that Toronto's construction activity exceeded that of the America's three largest cities _combined_. When the U.S. economy tanked in 2009, construction in all American cities came to a virtual standstill for a few years. So there is probably only a 3 to 4 year period where that statistic may have been true. To me, that statistic speaks as much about the severity of America's recession during those years as it does Toronto's boom.


----------



## Hudson11

I still think the towers in Shenzhen will be a bit too spread apart for my liking outside of Futian









source


----------



## Faisal Shourov

^^ Shenzhen has lots of empty plots and many useless gardens/parks which take a lot of space. Hopefully they'll be demolished for new skyscrapers


----------



## Hudson11

*SF* on the rise!


San Francisco, Bay bridge by D&S McSpadden, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

sbarn said:


> That time period is far too generous. From 2005 to 2008, New York and Chicago were booming. There is no way during that time that Toronto's construction activity exceeded that of the America's three largest cities _combined_. When the U.S. economy tanked in 2009, construction in all American cities came to a virtual standstill for a few years. So there is probably only a 3 to 4 year period where that statistic may have been true. To me, that statistic speaks as much about the severity of America's recession during those years as it does Toronto's boom.


Yes, it had a lot to do with the global recession which was less pronounced in Canada but the data did square with what the media were saying. 2005-2012 may have been too generous but there were lots of years in a row where it was true. It sounded implausible to me too when those headlines got bandied about here so I checked.... many times using many different sources.


----------



## isaidso

Faisal Shourov said:


> ^^ Shenzhen has lots of empty plots and many useless gardens/parks which take a lot of space. Hopefully they'll be demolished for new skyscrapers


I wouldn't call them useless but it is a lot of space for any city to fill in. China is still seeing huge migration from the countryside to the coastal cities so perhaps Shenzhen will fill it all but the growth won't carry on indefinitely. When do demographers predict the tipping point to occur? Is it still far off?


----------



## michi michi

*Jakarta, INA*


eurico said:


>


^^dark horse


----------



## isaidso

Agree about Jakarta. New York, Hong Kong, Shanghai, and Shenzhen will definitely be top 10 in 2025. Then there are about 18 skylines that are in the mix for the next 6 spots, Jakarta is one of them.


----------



## isaidso

+ Chongqing


----------



## bodegavendetta

-Izmir
-Jeddah


----------



## isaidso

^^ Those were the 2 that jumped out at me as well. What strikes me about these 2025 lists is the dominance of Asian skylines. 50 years ago it was north American skylines that towered over the rest. Now it looks like NA will be relegated to just 3 legitimate contenders. It would be nice if SF, Miami, and MC could get into the mix by 2025 but it might be a bit much to ask.


----------



## Jay

isaidso said:


> ^^ Those were the 2 that jumped out at me as well. What strikes me about these 2025 lists is the dominance of Asian skylines. 50 years ago it was north American skylines that towered over the rest. Now it looks like NA will be relegated to just 3 legitimate contenders. It would be nice if SF, Miami, and MC could get into the mix by 2025 but it might be a bit much to ask.


Considering Asia's population it's expected... North America is lucky though to be both more developed and the only other continent with skylines that rival Asia's. I don't think I will ever love any Asian skyline more than NY or Chicago or maybe even Toronto. Of course I'm biased, and some of them are insanely cool but NA skylines are just too classic.


----------



## WingWing

lobinyoo said:


> Personally, I think:
> -NYC
> -Hong Kong
> -Dubai
> -Shanghai
> -Tokyo
> -Mumbai
> -Jakarta
> -Guangzhou
> -Shenzhen
> -Seoul
> -Jeddah
> -Kuala Lumpur
> -Bangkok
> -İzmir
> -Moscow
> -Istanbul



Singapore??


----------



## isaidso

^^ I was wondering about Singapore. I know there are proposals but do you think it will be enough to stay in that lead pack? Just looking around at the main skylines in SE Asia and they all seem to have a lot more coming down the pipe than Singapore. 



Jay said:


> Considering Asia's population it's expected... North America is lucky though to be both more developed and the only other continent with skylines that rival Asia's. I don't think I will ever love any Asian skyline more than NY or Chicago or maybe even Toronto. Of course I'm biased, and some of them are insanely cool but NA skylines are just too classic.


Agree. As Asia developed it was inevitable that their skylines came to dominate, being home to such a massive population. North American skylines have a built in advantage due to having a 70 year head start on almost everyone else. That said, as the decades pass that advantage will diminish as newer skylines develop layering by era. 

50 years from now, for instance, a skyline like Guangzhou will have tall buildings from 7 different decades (if it continues to build over that time period). North American skylines will still have an advantage but it won't be as large of an advantage compared to the 'upstarts' of today. New York, Chicago, Toronto, etc. are wise not to rest on their laurels and continue producing best in class towers.


----------



## Hudson11

Kuala Lumpur seems like it would easily overshadow Singapore- if all of its proposals are built.


----------



## isaidso

Hudson11 said:


> Kuala Lumpur seems like it would easily overshadow Singapore- if all of its proposals are built.


Agree. Jakarta is another in SE Asia that will do the same if theirs get built.


----------



## Hudson11

*Melbourne* - waiting on a few supertalls


Hobsons Bay, Melbourne by jasonroweart, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Hudson11 said:


> Kuala Lumpur seems like it would easily overshadow Singapore- if all of its proposals are built.


Probably because singapore do have height limitation so its abit hard to wow with supertalls.

Even though singapore is progressing well with few projects under construction in downtownbut seems that KL will have better chance in 2025. Maybe singapore will hope to have a beautiful compact skyline rather than massive skyline

If theres a hope then it would be a supertall. Currently 290m u/c halfway done.

Future sg ura by Wingwin, on Flickr






Interactive view of singapore future
https://www.ura.gov.sg/uol/citygallery/About/architectural-models/Central-Area-Model.aspx


----------



## wino

KL has the basic ingredients to make it to the top.
What it needs most right now is density IMO.


----------



## Jay

My updated list: 

NYC
Shanghai
Hong Kong
Shenzhen
Guangzhou
Chicago
Dubai 
Jakarta
Singapore
Toronto


----------



## Jay

I would probably replace Singapore with Tokyo on second thought.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ What about KL? It has a plethora of projects going on, including a few supertalls.


----------



## JuanPaulo

This source says Shenzhen has 110 skyscrapers under construction with a height of 200 m (650 ft) or more. This quantity would be very hard to beat by any other city imo.





lowenmeister said:


> The future is here,*110! *200m+skyscrapers uc,com or prep according to gaoloumi.
> 
> Originally posted on gaoloumi by 深南向上


----------



## Jay

Shenzhen is just gigantic... incredible



JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ What about KL? It has a plethora of projects going on, including a few supertalls.


Definitely an honorable mention.


----------



## isaidso

Any way you slice it, there are going to be some terrific skylines that won't make a top 10 in 2025. It's going to be very tough list to crack.


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City Reforma's Skyline in 2025 * in Certain Angles

White: Completed
Orange: U/C
Green: Proposals/Approved


----------



## Phaleo

major constraint of Singapore was limited land space. not enough space...
other SEA cities will surpass Singapore city in next 5-10 years.


----------



## WingWing

The only way to expand in singapore is toward land reclamation. Currently there are spaces but not big enough to compete with Other Asean cities. Only way is to build quality building withhout neglecting the harmony of skyline


----------



## WingWing

Jay said:


> I would probably replace Singapore with Tokyo on second thought.


Tokyo? I prefer KL.


Maybe singapore and tokyo could be in top 15


----------



## azey

*KL* 



nazrey said:


> Kuala Lumpur by e-jai, on Flickr


*5 Supertall will join Petronas Twin Tower in that picture :*

*Four Seasons Place | 343m | 1124ft | 65 fl | U/C*
( presumably the world's tallest Four Seasons )(bottom-right of Petronas Towers)



























*Fairmont Kuala Lumpur | 380m | 1247ft | 80 fl | U/C*
(bottom-right,huge construction site)





















































http://www.nry.com.my/

*KL118 Tower | 610m | 2001ft | 118 fl | U/C*
(inspired by the shape of a diamond)(rumored Park Hyatt)(middle-left)










http://www.utusan.com.my/rencana/cabaran-kl-bertaraf-dunia-1.54478

*Oxley Towers Triplets | 300+ | 79fl+49fl+28fl | Pro*
(Jumeirah and Sofitel So)(bottom far right)


patchay said:


> Veritas has won the design competition to become the lead designer here.
> 
> First triple towers for KL and will have 3 connectors, podium, mid level and top level skybridge. Sofitel and Jumeirah is MoU-ed for their respective hotel and residence components.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: The Edge Weekly 27/4/2015


*Tradewinds Square | 2x600m | 112fl + 102fl*
(current status,demolishing of the old Crowne Plaza to make ways for this project)


























source: asymmetrica.co.uk/?portfolio=tradewinds


----------



## isaidso

Tokyo has the scale, height, and quality but will have a hard time getting consideration as it lacks a focal point. I never know quite where to put it. Same goes for Dubai but for other reasons.


----------



## WingWing

I think tokyo has the density not height. Quality cant be seen from far. The design of the buildings are less interesting due to monotonous color and shape. Night pic would be better


----------



## isaidso

Perhaps, but Tokyo's skyscrapers are only marginally shorter than Singapore's. The tallest is 256m vs 290m and they have Sky Tree at 634m. Btw, I noticed a Fairmont under construction in KL. Is this hotel chain prevalent in SE Asia? I know Four Seasons is well established there but thought Fairmont were in Canada/US only.


----------



## WingWing

Skytree too far apart from the skyline. Moreover it makes thhe skyline even more dwarf. However in future tokyo might build supertall cos they dont have height restriction. Only challenge to build that is earthquAke proof

Btw theres a fairnont and 4 seasons in sg if i remember correctly


----------



## isaidso

I used to hear that Tokyo didn't build tall due to earthquakes yet Sky Tree went up. Maybe technology exists to make it safe enough but it's just very expensive to do so?

Good to know about Fairmont and Four Seasons. They're both Toronto firms so nice to see them doing well.


----------



## WingWing

isaidso said:


> I used to hear that Tokyo didn't build tall due to earthquakes yet Sky Tree went up. Maybe technology exists to make it safe enough but it's just very expensive to do so?
> 
> Good to know about Fairmont and Four Seasons. They're both Toronto firms so nice to see them doing well.


I also surprised they build the skytree. Its not possible to build a supertall, look at osaka having their supertall completed. Its just a matter of time


I think jakarta also has 4 seasons hotel. These hotel chain really good doesnt lose out to mariott or even better than starwood


----------



## Hudson11

Hudson Yards 2025 - NYC


----------



## wino

isaidso said:


> Btw, I noticed a Fairmont under construction in KL. Is this hotel chain prevalent in SE Asia? I know Four Seasons is well established there but thought Fairmont were in Canada/US only.


Fairmont has been present in Manila (Makati district) (for almost 3 years?)
It's even got a Canadian flag 

pictures are huge so just click on the links 
https://kentpleasetry.files.wordpress.com/2013/08/fairmont-makati-manila.jpg
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/e/ee/Makati_view_from_Fairmont.jpg


and there are several others in South East Asia:
BaliFairmont Sanur Beach, Bali
JakartaFairmont Jakarta, Indonesia
ManilaFairmont Makati
SingaporeFairmont Singapore

That one being built in KL is probably the biggest in SEA..


----------



## isaidso

^^ Good to see. Hopefully Fairmont and Four Seasons can both remain independent. Below is a fabulous model by SSC member, 'Steveve'. It shows a north-south section of downtown Toronto with Built, Under Construction, and a good proportion of Proposals in the pipe. The tall building in the middle with the skybridge is the newest proposal: 385 Yonge Street. It's a block down from the recently completed AURA, also on Yonge Street.

*Toronto 2020?* (There are 5 super tall buildings in this model.)

















Both courtesy of Steveve


----------



## wino

^^ Toronto skyline always looked bigger when viewed from the west or east.. rather than the usual waterfront view.


----------



## Hudson11

*KL*


Kuala Lumpur my city by BooJunk, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Hudson11 said:


> Hudson Yards 2025 - NYC


What happened to the "corset" building? I don't see it in the render


----------



## Hudson11

It lost its 'corset' but it still looks quite alien:


----------



## hunser

Hudson11 said:


> Hudson Yards 2025 - NYC


And still many towers missing in that rendering like 50 HY (326m), 55 HY (238m), Tishman Tower (400m+) etc.. 

The Hudson Yards will be a city within a city. :drool:


----------



## hunser

*Hudson Yards:*

1. 30 Hudson Yards, 387m, U/C
2. 50 Hudson Yards, 326m, Pro	
3. 35 Hudson Yards, 317m, Prep
4. 15 Hudson Yards, 279m, U/C
5. 10 Hudson Yards, 273m, U/C
6. 55 Hudson Yards, 238m, U/C
7. Hudson Rise, 219m, Prep

*Manhattan West:*

1. One Manhattan West, 303m, Prep
2. Two Manhattan West, 303m, Prep [could be taller, old height 371m]
3. Three Manhattan West, 202m, U/C

*Towers in the immediate vicinity:*

1. Tisham Spire, 400m+, Pro
2. 15 Penn Plaza, 371m, Pro [stalled] 
3. 520 West 41st Street, 335m, Pro
4. The GiraSole, 315m, Prep
5. Sherwood Tower, 300m+, Pro
6. 360 10th Avenue, 231m, Pro [could be taller]
7. 451 10th Ave, 213m, Pro 


... and many more. Also, I didn't include the Phase II towers.

Here's a cool map by Vertical_Gotham: http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/originals/4a/18/a1/4a18a1f82344526aec9d0627e0af1f45.jpg


----------



## QalzimCity

*Thanks for the info*

Thank you Isaidso,
I keep wondering where exactly the Fairmont coming from as they got this super large KL's prime land exactly next to petronas. I thought it is some US brand. Really nice to know its Canadian. :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## isaidso

No problem. It's the old Canadian Pacific Railroad hotel chain. They bought Fairmont and renamed the whole chain 'Fairmont'. It's usually seen as a benefit to strip your corporate brand name of any geographic marker when attempting to go global. Likewise, Toronto-Dominion Bank became 'TD Bank', Minnesota Mining & Manufacturing became '3M', and Hong Kong & Shanghai Banking Corp became HSBC, etc.


----------



## hunser

As of now, the Top 5 cities with the most 200m+ buildings (com, t/o, u/c):

1. Dubai: 81
2. New York: 80
3. Shenzhen: 70
4. Hong Kong: 64
5. Shanghai: 50


----------



## isaidso

Good work hunser. I looked up some others. These are the ones with 20 or more. Am I missing any and does any one have the figure for Panama City?

Manila 53
Mumbai 50
Jakarta 43
Tianjin 39
Chongqing
Kuala Lumpur 31
Guangzhou 30
Chicago, Singapore 29
Nanjing 28
Tokyo 27
Shenyang 24
Toronto 22
Bangkok 20

- I recently edited Manila's count higher.


----------



## hunser

^ Nice. 
Chengdu: 24
Panama City: 21


----------



## isaidso

Thanks. I'll consolidate:

1. Dubai: 81
2. New York: 80
3. Shenzhen: 70
4. Hong Kong: 64
5. Manila 53
6-7. Mumbai, Shanghai 50
8. Jakarta 43
9. Tianjin 39
10. Chongqing
11. Kuala Lumpur 31
12. Guangzhou 30
13-14. Chicago, Singapore 29
15. Nanjing 28
16. Tokyo 27
17-18. Chengdu, Shenyang 24
19. Toronto 22
20. Panama City 21
21. Bangkok 20


----------



## WingWing

Singapore add 3 more

2 tower marina one 200m u/c
V on shenton 237m u/c


----------



## Jay

hunser said:


> As of now, the Top 5 cities with the most 200m+ buildings (com, t/o, u/c):
> 
> 1. Dubai: 81
> 2. New York: 80
> 3. Shenzhen: 70
> 4. Hong Kong: 64
> 5. Shanghai: 50


NY is 1 200 meter building away from being skyscraper capital of the world again. :lol:


----------



## isaidso

True but if you add proposals Shenzhen looks set to go way out in front. Proposals aren't a sure thing but in lots of cities most of them do get built. New York will likely be #1 by 200m+ buildings only briefly.


*Built + Topped Out + Under Construction + Proposals*

1. Shenzhen 141
2. New York 116
3. Dubai 97


----------



## Hudson11

New York might have as many as Shenzhen is currently projected to have. What are they saying on gaoloumi? 110+?

edit: ah. That answers it. ^^


----------



## isaidso

I do have a *rough* table that includes proposals as well:

1. Shenzhen 141
2. New York 116
3. Dubai 97
4. Hong Kong 64
5. Mumbai 61
6. Chongqing 54
7-8. Manila, Shanghai 53
9. Jakarta 51
10. Tianjin 50
11. Kuala Lumpur 45
12-13. Nanjing, Toronto 44
14-15. Guangzhou, Shenyang 41
16. Chicago 38
17. Melbourne 34
18. Tokyo 33
19. Singapore 32
20. Bangkok 27


I imagine some of these Asian cities are under counts. It was taken from the SSP database. Melbourne seems to be growing smartly!


----------



## nameless dude

The number of 200m+ proposed, u/c and t/o in Melbourne as of April 2015:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123315452&postcount=1708

Adding these two that were recently proposed to that list:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815928

Along with the 9 already completed, would make a total of 40 completed, proposed, u/c and t/o. I'm not aware of any other changes since April though.


----------



## lowenmeister

According to gaoloumi Shenzhen had 110+ 200m+ skyscraper uc,to,prep.Although there might be a sudden change if the dreaded 153m height limit is passed in Qianhai. I would say that new york will be on top for atleast a few years.
If we consider the entirety of the pearl river delta including Hong kong,Macau and the rest of the large delta cities,even if Qianhai dissapoints completely we might still be on the way to *300! *200m+ skyscrapers (this is slightly more than the entirety of the United States) in an area only slightly larger than metro Tokyo


----------



## hunser

If we add prep and pro buildings, *New York is at 135* (according to my own thread and I don't include visions or unsourced projects). 

So most likely New York will be #1 soon, but will be overtaken by Shenzhen in a couple of years.


----------



## PaPa Riddlz

nameless dude said:


> The number of 200m+ proposed, u/c and t/o in Melbourne as of April 2015:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123315452&postcount=1708
> 
> Adding these two that were recently proposed to that list:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815928
> 
> Along with the 9 already completed, would make a total of 40 completed, proposed, u/c and t/o. I'm not aware of any other changes since April though.


All up to date. 40 for Melbourne is my count as well.


----------



## bodegavendetta

Regardless if NY is #1 or not it's still impressive it can compete, as a well established city, with all these booming new Asian ones. Tianjin also seems to be a silent killer.


----------



## Hudson11

Tianjin is building entire CBDs


----------



## hunser

*New York​*
*Nordstrom Tower is now 1,795ft (547m) pinnacle / 1,530ft (466m) roof!* *This makes it the tallest tower in New York City and the U.S. by both pinnacle and roof height. *

:cheers:

http://newyorkyimby.com/2015/05/dia...feet-tall-becoming-nycs-tallest-building.html











Step by step we are getting there ... the current *Top 10*: 

1. 217 West 57th Street, 1,795ft (547m), [roof 1,530ft / 466m] *U/C*
2. One World Trade Center, 1,776ft (541m), [roof 1,368ft / 417m] *Com*
3. One Vanderbilt Place, 1,514ft (461m), [roof 1,414ft / 431m] *Demo*
4. 111 West 57th Street, 1,428ft (435m) *Prep*
5. 432 Park Avenue, 1,397ft (426m) *T/O*
6. 125 Greenwich Street, 1,356ft (413m) *Prep*
7. Two World Trade Center, 1,349ft (411m), [roof 1,270ft / 387m] *On Hold*
8. Tisham Spire, 1,320ft+ (400m+) *Pro*
9. 30 Hudson Yards, 1,269ft (387m) *U/C*
10. Empire State Building, 1,250ft (381m), [antenna 1,454ft / 443m] *Com*

:cheers:


----------



## Jay

ESB could drop out of NY's top 10 by the end of the decade, that's crazy. Can't wait until Chicago picks up again, the two beasts of the west are awakening :lol:



bodegavendetta said:


> Regardless if NY is #1 or not it's still impressive it can compete, as a well established city, with all these booming new Asian ones. Tianjin also seems to be a silent killer.


Impressive? I suppose, but more expected. It might not be in Asia but for most of history it's arguably been the skyscraper capital of the world and very well might re-solidify said title. There's just a lot more competition nowadays.


----------



## skyshakernowlive

Why do people overlook Paris's La Defense? It looks so stunning! It lacks height but it is still beautiful to look at.

I think Asia lacks creativity, as does most places outside Europe. Taipei 101 is the quality they should be aiming for' and so KL only runs in this field.

I think HK is good to. Moscow is small but pretty.


----------



## Jack Fruit

isaidso said:


> Perhaps, but Tokyo's skyscrapers are only marginally shorter than Singapore's. The tallest is 256m vs 290m and they have Sky Tree at 634m. Btw, I noticed a Fairmont under construction in KL. Is this hotel chain prevalent in SE Asia? I know Four Seasons is well established there but thought Fairmont were in Canada/US only.


^^
*Fairmont Hotel Jakarta :*








source: @fairmonthotels


----------



## photolitherland

Hudson11 said:


> Hudson Yards 2025 - NYC


Merka, Were Number One! Were Number One!


----------



## photolitherland

hunser said:


> *New York​*
> *Nordstrom Tower is now 1,795ft (547m) pinnacle / 1,530ft (466m) roof!* *This makes it the tallest tower in New York City and the U.S. by both pinnacle and roof height. *


The height increase is unfortunately still yet to be proven 100%.


----------



## Union Man

They have used London proper, so the 33 boroughs. As you say all within the ring road, the M25.

After looking again it seems they get most of their data from Emporis, unfortunately data on London displayed on that site is rather outdated.

Also how often do they publish, the 'Worlds best skyline ranking' ?


----------



## Hudson11

*Melbourne* - Australia 


Mornington View to Port Phillip Bay & Melbourne by Peter Connolly, on Flickr


Queenscliff Harbour Tower View to Sand Island & Distant Melbourne by Peter Connolly, on Flickr


Mornington View to Port Phillip Bay & Melbourne by Peter Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

Melbourne is pretty underrated.


----------



## luci203

isaidso said:


> *Yorkville (top left) + Eglinton/Yonge (top middle) + North York (top right) + Regents Park (foreground)*


This part of the city will look a bit like Tokyo with all the separate medium size clusters.


----------



## isaidso

^^ The Golden Horseshoe will likely end up with 1 giant cluster downtown + another 8-12 smaller ones scattered about the urban area.



Union Man said:


> Also how often do they publish, the 'Worlds best skyline ranking' ?


They do it annually. An SSC member (who I can't recall right now) has the table for each year but can't remember where he posted it.


----------



## azey

*KL2020*



3darchitect said:


> kl by afiq nadzir, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

this visualization by Visualhouse is actually missing a lot of towers and only covers the game changers in midtown. None of the future downtown supertalls are here like the obviously absent 2 and 3 WTC


----------



## KøbenhavnK

^^
When I joined SSC I was sure that Shenzhen would at some point get the greatest skyline in the world.

I was probably blinded by all the yellow (concept) at the bottom of Z0rg's supertall list. Since then Shenzhen has been one big dissapointment waiting to happen while NYC is exploding.

My favourites today have to be Hong Kong and Chongqing for sheer scale - and their topography. I doubt that'll change by 2025.

NYC however has by far the best skyline for at "flat" city. And it seems the distance to the rest will just continue to widen.

I hope Nordstrom builds taller than WTC. That could make things go even more crazy


----------



## saiho

Yes Shenzhen is huge disappointment. A city that has buildings downscaled by aviation authorities but still managed to transform itself into an ocean of skyscrapers in a length of a childhood and has possibly the largest number of new skyscraper developments in the world today and in the near future. The only thing unsustainable about Shenzhen's boom is the hype.


----------



## yankeesfan1000

Throw in the Financial district, Brooklyn, LIC, and other clusters forming around that aren't pictured; Madison Square Park, UES, East Midtown Rezoning, the northern stretch of the HY, I see this more as a competition for the spots behind #1.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Too bad that Europe does not prove more courage. 

A Super-Skyline in the Western Hemisphere outside the American continent is long ago overdue.


----------



## ZZ-II

KlausDiggy said:


> Too bad that Europe does not prove more courage.
> 
> A Super-Skyline in the Western Hemisphere outside the American continent is long ago overdue.


maybe we'll see a new boom of highrises in Europe in the future but it would be just a boom by european standarts and by far not that big like in other regions on this world. Unfortunately


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR 2020*



3darchitect said:


> kl2 by afiq nadzir, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Fruit

Union Man said:


> They have used London proper, so the 33 boroughs. As you say all within the ring road, the M25.
> 
> After looking again it seems they get most of their data from Emporis, unfortunately data on London displayed on that site is rather outdated.
> 
> Also how often do they publish, the 'Worlds best skyline ranking' ?


^^
Maybe this is what you meant ? :
*The World's Best Skylines*
*-- Skyscraper Cities Ranking List 2014 --*
http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html​


----------



## hunser

*Manhattan, 57th Street, 2018*

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/31/realestate/on-the-midtown-skyline-a-race-to-the-clouds.html

From left to right: 432 PA (426m), 1 Park Lane (369m), Verre (320m), Steinway (435m), One57 (306m), Nordstrom (spire 547m, roof 466m), 220 CPS (290m). 
Rendering by *Otie*:










:cheers:


----------



## luci203

2025 Dubai... :rock:










Think we have to wake up... the dream is over. :sad2:


----------



## Jay

I think that's a little far fetched. 

Dubai is already one of the most impressive size wise though so it'll stay near the top.


----------



## Disturbing Reality

Dubai is impressive but those towers with horizontal structures/bridges connecting them are eye sores.


----------



## luci203

Disturbing Reality said:


> Dubai is impressive but those towers with horizontal structures/bridges connecting them are eye sores.


Project was canceled, but I don't think it was that bad... 










..


----------



## WingWing

It is bad, lucky didnt get realized


----------



## atomx

*2 Supertail on chaophrayariver area Bangkok

* 
*Icon Siam **315 M*
*




*
Bangkok II by Patrick Tug, on Flickr


*
Four Seasons Hotel and Private Residences 305 M

*
*



**







http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1501448

Bangkok Has Him Now, and She'll Never Let Him Go by Iris Kunsongkeit, on Flickr
*


----------



## realitybites-u

^^

supertail??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :nuts:


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Future 2019

*








FB Gland 





















mchamp said:


> Photo taken during the clear blue skies of Aug 15, 2015


http://www.grandcanalland.com/
















dekZEN


----------



## JuanPaulo

Chicago has now four solid supertall proposals so I think it has a great chance to remain in the top 10 skylines in the world by 2025 if they get built:

Wanda Vista Tower:










1000 South Michigan:









113 East Roosevelt:









Wolf Point Tower:


----------



## munchymunch

That wolf point rendering is old.


----------



## seattleskyline

Seattle is already a pretty sick skyline and with fith and columbia, fith and marion, all the 440-480 ft towers. 500 ft towers. ranier sq redevelopment, 888 2nd ave. seattle is only going to get better.

and don't forget the 1,111 ft tower at 4th and columbia which i feel like is going to get built someday.

I feel like seattle will be one of the best skylines in 2025, at least in my top 10!


----------



## Dj's_Aviation

I have a feeling with all the infrastructure going on in Dubai and already having the Burj Khalifa Dubai will definitely rise to the top. Closely followed by either Shenzhen or Hong Kong.


----------



## JuanPaulo

I took at stab at the future Chicago skyline with all the four current proposed supertalls. Forgive my quick photoshop job at a great picture by Jessica D. The new supertalls included are from left to right:

Wanda Vista Tower
113 East Roosevelt
1000 South Michigan Avenue
Wolf Point Tower


*Chicago 2025*

chicago future skyline by jpmorla, on Flickr


and for reference this is the current 2015 skyline


DSC09024 by Jessica D, on Flickr


----------



## munchymunch

Great few things, Wanda should be level or a little little bit taller then aon. 1000 s Michigan and vinoly should be shorter too. Could you add 451 e grand? It's a 850 foot building.


----------



## JuanPaulo

munchymunch said:


> Great few things, Wanda should be level or a little little bit taller then aon. 1000 s Michigan and vinoly should be shorter too. Could you add 451 e grand? It's a 850 foot building.


Thank you Munchy! I will try and update the photo-montage when I have a chance kay:


----------



## Hudson11

*This interactive graphic shows what Manhattan's skyline will look like in 2035*


----------



## lowenmeister

what Shenzhen might look like in 2025,only the tall tower to the right is not under construction right now.
originally posted on gaoloumi by yayaow








original pic









with proposals:


----------



## Hudson11

Manhattan will be the best. http://www.6sqft.com/construction-a...-billionaires-row-tower-118-east-59th-street/

_THE_ skyscrapercity.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ :drool:


----------



## MarshallKnight

Manhattan (not to mention Jersey, Brooklyn and Queens) will be absolutely bonkers in just a few years -- because of the history, diversity and overall quality, it will probably remain my no. 1 for the forseeable future... 

But holy crap, if Shenzhen comes close to getting all those proposals built, it will be *very* hard to argue with someone who puts it on top of their list.


----------



## JuanPaulo

MarshallKnight said:


> Manhattan (not to mention Jersey, Brooklyn and Queens) will be absolutely bonkers in just a few years -- because of the history, diversity and overall quality, it will probably remain my no. 1 for the forseeable future...



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


NEW YORK 2030 by Tom Kaiser, on Flickr


----------



## MarshallKnight

Probably won't break into anyone's worldwide Top 10 anytime soon, but I ran across a relevant article about the development boom in Charlotte, North Carolina, which contained a rather haphazardly stitched together "render" of what their skyline will look like by 2025.










Charlotte will probably never have a truly soaring skyline to compete on the world stage with the big boys, but I've always really admired their architecture. If built, I think the developments pictured above will certainly move it into the upper echelons of US cities.


----------



## bodegavendetta

NYC view from Rockefeller Center. The One Park Lane development is the only one in this mock-up that's still up in the air; the rest of the buildings are definitely happening. 



Funkyskunk2 said:


> Combined three images to see how it sizes up.
> 
> Back ground credit: https://www.flickr.com/photos/etreh/20741900413/(Do we live on mars?:bash


----------



## itom 987

Edmonton's future skyline.

From Coldrsx on Skyscraperpage:



> [/URL]
> Courtesy of Whyteknight/M.Z. commissioned by myself


Source: http://s184.photobucket.com/user/coldrsx/media/Beercar/skylinr%20copy%202_zpsgmeyv76n.jpg.html


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ kay:


----------



## wino

What I don't like with Emporis is they split Manila into several smaller satellite cities.. and data is outdated..


----------



## saiho

Apart from all the missing outdated data due to uneven coverage biased towards western nations (really only 1,000 buildings in Shanghai?), Emporis' ranking really shows the limitations of just ranking by height data. No one in their right mind would put Moscow and Sao Paulo in the top 10.

Allegedly to Emporis this doesn't make it into top 10.


WingWing said:


> Guangzhou
> 
> canton by lok, on Flickr
> 
> 珠江新城 by lok, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

ainvan said:


> I think the best skylines in 2025 would be similar to the best skylines in 2015 (Emporis ranking) with a slight change. Singapore, Sao Paulo, Chicago and Panama City would drop down a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emporis


Emporis counts anything 11 floors and higher which isn't a good benchmark imo. It explains the high rating of Singapore, Moscow, and Sao Paulo in that ranking.


----------



## SmilingFace17

wino said:


> What I don't like with Emporis is they split Manila into several smaller satellite cities.. and data is outdated..


Yes, because as per the criteria, The Manila with adjacent cities such as Taguig, Quezon City, Makati, Pasay is already considered a province(Metro Manila). So that's says it. They only count per city.


----------



## stop that

In europe, when it comes to tower construction, London, istanbul and Moscow are in a league of their own. There are more towers under construction in london than every other city, in every other country, in the whole of the eu COMBINED. That is the scale of difference between London and the rest of the eu's cities. Istanbul is building even more than london and moscow is third, building a bit less than london.
When it comes to the world no european city will be top ten skyline for at least a few decades if ever, North America and Asia have soo many mega skylines also growing very fast


----------



## novs

I say Baltimore, MD. Not sure about tentative skyscrapers planned to be built by year 2025, but it is making major headway towards epic proportions.


----------



## wino

^^ epic?

looks like a good city to live though..


----------



## stop that

Photos 6, 7 and 8 show it has good density and is a decent skyline


----------



## Hudson11

Baltimore has great history, but lacks substantial height to be notable among the bigger players in the USA, let alone the world.


----------



## Pals_RGB

ainvan said:


> I think the best skylines in 2025 would be similar to the best skylines in 2015 (Emporis ranking) with a slight change. Singapore, Sao Paulo, Chicago and Panama City would drop down a bit.
> 
> Emporis


No offense, but Emporis, CTBUH databases are highly unreliable, incomplete and outdated when it comes to Asian cities.


----------



## Asunhattan2016

Paris awesome:cheers:


----------



## Asunhattan2016

Baltimore looks like Asuncion in Paraguay


----------



## totaleclipse1985

ainvan said:


> I think the best skylines in 2025 would be similar to the best skylines in 2015 (Emporis ranking) with a slight change. Singapore, Sao Paulo, Chicago and Panama City would drop down a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emporis


 Emporis numbers for Asian cities are ridiculous. Moscow has more than 8 times more buildings than Shanghai?! Seriously? Shenzhen a population of 3.5million?! What data are they using? Special Economic Zone Population at the 2000 census? ^^


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Emporis hasn't updated its database in like 10 years. Why do people still use them?


----------



## SmilingFace17

This skyline of Dubai is really fascinating!


----------



## isaidso

Looks like they took their design cues from a wedding cake. It's tall but....


----------



## LDN N7

Yuk.

Dubai is not pretty.


----------



## SmilingFace17

^^ That's harsh, man! Haha


----------



## TheIllinoisan

SmilingFace17 said:


> ^^ That's harsh, man! Haha


Its true though. Most of the buildings there look cheap and/or gross.


----------



## KavirajG

Still 9 years to go, so anything can happen but as it stands now...my Top 20:

1. Shanghai
2. NYC
3. Shenzhen
4. Hong Kong
5. Guangzhou

Either way, if HK doesn't fire up again, the top 3 spots will be a tough contest between the first 3.

6. Dubai
7. Kuala Lumpur
8. Chicago
9. Chongqing
10. Mumbai - provided India amends its outdated land acquisition procedures, environmental regulations and FSI.

11. Toronto
12. Bangkok
13. Abu Dhabi
14. Manila
15. Jakarta

16. Nanjing 
17. Singapore
18. Tianjin
19. Wuhan
20. Seoul

Others with huge potential and worthy of consideration: Macau, Panama City, Istanbul, Mexico City, Melbourne, Qatar, Moscow


----------



## TheIllinoisan

KavirajG said:


> Still 9 years to go, so anything can happen but as it stands now...my Top 20:
> 
> 1. Shanghai
> 2. NYC
> 3. Shenzhen
> 4. Hong Kong
> 5. Guangzhou
> 
> Either way, if HK doesn't fire up again, the top 3 spots will be a tough contest between the first 3.
> 
> 6. Dubai
> 7. Kuala Lumpur
> 8. Chicago
> 9. Chongqing
> 10. Mumbai - provided India amends its outdated land acquisition procedures, environmental regulations and FSI.
> 
> 11. Toronto
> 12. Bangkok
> 13. Abu Dhabi
> 14. Manila
> 15. Jakarta
> 
> 16. Nanjing
> 17. Singapore
> 18. Tianjin
> 19. Wuhan
> 20. Seoul
> 
> Others with huge potential and worthy of consideration: Macau, Panama City, Istanbul, Mexico City, Melbourne, Qatar, Moscow


Kuala Lumpur before Chicago? Thats silly.


----------



## KavirajG

TheIllinoisan said:


> Kuala Lumpur before Chicago? Thats silly.


In my book yes...I have visited KL and I know the scale of development going on there.

You don't have to agree with this.


----------



## ed500

I see Kuala Lumpur as a dark horse, by 2025 it may have 9 400+ skyscrapers including 2 megatalls, if all goes well it could even be considered as the best skyline if not definitely top 5.


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ I think of the same, Kuala Lumpur is starting to get my attention


----------



## QalzimCity

Thank you so much friends(skyline lovers) who support KL... very much appreciated.

As a KLite myself, as of now, KL is still rather below old great cities like Chicago and Toronto... but im so pleased with the developments progress KL has in the future... 9years to go... manything can happen...

just bout a decade ago, the trio NY,HK and Chicago were untouchable, now after just 10 years, mega beautiful skylines emerged from nowhere like Shanghai(my no 2 after NY),Dubai,Guangzhou and Shenzhen.I just cant wait for the year 2025 to come! May God bless us all.


----------



## isaidso

TheIllinoisan said:


> Kuala Lumpur before Chicago? Thats silly.


I agree with KarivajG. Kuala Lumpur will zoom up the chart over the next 9 years. It will be ahead of Chicago by 2025. His list is quite good overall. The only one I think he under rated is Melbourne. I think it will be solidly in the top 20 by 2025. Melbourne might be entering a boom equal to the one Toronto is in the midst of.


----------



## isaidso

QalzimCity said:


> Thank you so much friends(skyline lovers) who support KL... very much appreciated.
> 
> As a KLite myself, as of now, KL is still rather below old great cities like Chicago and Toronto... but im so pleased with the developments progress KL has in the future... 9years to go... manything can happen...
> 
> just bout a decade ago, the trio NY,HK and Chicago were untouchable, now after just 10 years, mega beautiful skylines emerged from nowhere like Shanghai(my no 2 after NY),Dubai,Guangzhou and Shenzhen.I just cant wait for the year 2025 to come! May God bless us all.


KL looked a little disjointed up till very recently but has really started to come together. It just needed to fill in... which is happening now. 

KL is very impressive not just for the quality of the buildings but the number and height of buildings going up. It's doubly impressive when one takes into account the size of KL and Malaysia. KL (and Toronto for that matter) are going up against metros far larger and exist in countries far smaller. 

You expect giant skylines is massive countries like China, the US, Indonesia, India, Japan, etc. but not countries under 50 million.


----------



## isaidso

Maybe I should do a top 20. Here goes. :shifty:

01. New York
02. Shenzhen
03. Shanghai
04. Hong Kong
05. Guangzhou

06. Kuala Lumpur
07. Mumbai
08. Dubai
09. Toronto
10. Chicago

11. Chongqing
12. Jakarta
13. Melbourne
14. Tokyo
15. Bangkok

16. Tianjin
17. Singapore
18. Beijing
19. Manila
20. Seoul


----------



## bima_mtks

maybe we should take a look at this source...










source: The Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat


----------



## isaidso

China is just on another level. It will be China vs. everyone else in the not too distant future.


----------



## KavirajG

Melbourne is coming up nicely and actually I wanted to include it in my Top 20...however the rate at which many Chinese cities are expanding is giving us a hard time. Also based on population growth and migration to urban areas, I chose its SE Asian counterparts like Manila and Jakarta.

I personally like KL...I think it really has a beautiful skyline and with their Countdown to 2020 masterplan, the city is in for some big changes.
KL is biting a large chunk of visitors to SE Asia already and with respect to the retail and hospitality sectors which are growing by leaps and bounds, I think the city will undergo a major construction boom.


----------



## isaidso

I thought KL would play 2nd fiddle to Singapore but it's really come on strong over the last 10-15 years (and looks destined to pass it by most measures). Regarding Melbourne, there are strong arguments for leaving it out of the top 20 (like you've touched on) but I think it's going to surprise a lot of people. 

In many ways Melbourne is doing to Sydney what Toronto did to Montreal. It's taking its place at the head of the Australian table. It's boom will be even bigger than one might expect as it wrestles power and influence from Sydney. This is partially why Toronto's boom has been so lengthy and sizable. 

Toronto is still growing into its new role. These things take decades to happen. I expect Melbourne to do the same thing. Once Melbourne gets its lead, things will snowball.


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC + Jersey City*.


NYC 2. by Ryan Hallock, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

London


Tetris (Canary Wharf from Point Hill, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr


----------



## SmilingFace17

^^ City that never sleeps? That's so bright, man!


----------



## nameless dude

isaidso said:


> In many ways Melbourne is doing to Sydney what Toronto did to Montreal. It's taking its place at the head of the Australian table. It's boom will be even bigger than one might expect as it wrestles power and influence from Sydney.


In terms of? High rise construction is one thing, but currently Sydney is attracting the most investment, and business, and in many ways is carrying more momentum than any other city in Australia. As the mining boom in Australia has faded the national economy is becoming increasingly dependent on Sydney (another link). And if you've been paying attention to the way things have been shaping up as of recently, across all fronts, it won't seem to be changing anytime soon, so I don't think there's much reason at all to suggest that Melbourne's gaining any 'power and influnce' over Sydney. They're both growing rather well.

In terms of building construction, again if you've been paying attention Sydney is actually currently building at least as much as Melbourne, and the housing market is booming in Sydney even more than in Melbourne, and that's not even taking into account the massive backlog of infrastructure projects (to give a scale the state's spending $70 billion over just 4 years on infrastructure alone + a further 20 billion available soon through asset sales), and the large urban renewal projects as well - only difference is Sydney's building construction is spread across the metro while comparatively Melbourne's is more centralised in/around the inner city with high rise towers. But as far as the central skyline goes Sydney's is restrained by repressive planning controls and a planning system that's _wayyy_ too slow and an expensive process for developers for large buildings, so it's no surprises that Melbourne is destroying Sydney on that front.

But I'm quite excited for Melbourne as well, it'll be interesting to watch the city transform over the next 10 years and take the lead for Australia in terms of its skyline (some recent events in Sydney are suggesting that things might change fairly soon but we can't judge the impact until that happens). I'm just glad that Australia now has 2 notable cities of influence, which isn't bad at all considering the size of the country 



And btw just for anyone who might not have been keeping up with Melbourne recently it's getting a swathe of towers. Just for 200m+ alone there's currently 7 demo and u/c but there's another 7 going through the sales process and could potentially start this year, and 26 proposed/approved - and they're all centralised in and around the CBD. Takes the total 200m+ tally including the ones already built up to 50 (compared to the current 10 so picture the impact!), though obviously some are still proposals so you can't be sure of if/when they'll start. But again that's not even a fraction of what some Chinese cities are going through apparently...


----------



## KavirajG

isaidso said:


> I thought KL would play 2nd fiddle to Singapore but it's really come on strong over the last 10-15 years (and looks destined to pass it by most measures). Regarding Melbourne, there are strong arguments for leaving it out of the top 20 (like you've touched on) but I think it's going to surprise a lot of people.


It changed quite a long time back. I remember in the 90s, SG was the talk of the time and KL was sidelined. However during the late 90s when prices started rising in SG, many started flocking to KL. It started with small business people and eventually spilled over to the masses. This era also sparked a major construction boom and we saw hotels and huge shopping centers like the Berjaya Times Square coming up.
And it's still going on today.
A bright future lies ahead if Kl can maintain this cadence.


----------



## isaidso

^^ I suppose I should have said it started 25 years ago not 10-15 years ago. I do think KL will continue to surge. I hadn't thought it could compete with much larger Bangkok, Manila, and Jakarta but maybe it can.



nameless dude said:


> In terms of? High rise construction is one thing, but currently Sydney is attracting the most investment, and business, and in many ways is carrying more momentum than any other city in Australia. As the mining boom in Australia has faded the national economy is becoming increasingly dependent on Sydney (another link). And if you've been paying attention to the way things have been shaping up as of recently, across all fronts, it won't seem to be changing anytime soon, so I don't think there's much reason at all to suggest that Melbourne's gaining any 'power and influnce' over Sydney. They're both growing rather well.
> 
> In terms of building construction, again if you've been paying attention Sydney is actually currently building at least as much as Melbourne, and the housing market is booming in Sydney even more than in Melbourne, and that's not even taking into account the massive backlog of infrastructure projects (to give a scale the state's spending $70 billion over just 4 years on infrastructure alone + a further 20 billion available soon through asset sales), and the large urban renewal projects as well - only difference is Sydney's building construction is spread across the metro while comparatively Melbourne's is more centralised in/around the inner city with high rise towers. But as far as the central skyline goes Sydney's is restrained by repressive planning controls and a planning system that's _wayyy_ too slow and an expensive process for developers for large buildings, so it's no surprises that Melbourne is destroying Sydney on that front.
> 
> But I'm quite excited for Melbourne as well, it'll be interesting to watch the city transform over the next 10 years and take the lead for Australia in terms of its skyline (some recent events in Sydney are suggesting that things might change fairly soon but we can't judge the impact until that happens). I'm just glad that Australia now has 2 notable cities of influence, which isn't bad at all considering the size of the country
> 
> 
> 
> And btw just for anyone who might not have been keeping up with Melbourne recently it's getting a swathe of towers. Just for 200m+ alone there's currently 7 demo and u/c but there's another 7 going through the sales process and could potentially start this year, and 26 proposed/approved - and they're all centralised in and around the CBD. Takes the total 200m+ tally including the ones already built up to 50 (compared to the current 10 so picture the impact!), though obviously some are still proposals so you can't be sure of if/when they'll start. But again that's not even a fraction of what some Chinese cities are going through apparently...


Great post. I admit that I'm viewing these 2 from a far so the realities on the ground may not line up smoothly with perceptions from here in America. Despite Sydney's size, I view Melbourne as Australia's #1 cultural and corporate centre. 

Sydney is, no doubt, a stronger rival to Melbourne than Montreal is to Toronto so my analogy only goes so far. Montreal may have 4 million people but it basically flat lined/grew at a snail's pace for 40 years and is only now showing signs of significant growth. A similar scenario just isn't in the cards for Sydney; it won't flat line like that.

Perhaps my affinity for Melbourne stems for my love of Toronto. I often look at photos of Melbourne streets and they're shockingly similar to places here in Toronto. You'll find a ton of Torontonians who view Melbourne as our sister city; or the world city that most closely mirrors our own.

Btw, 'up to 50' 200m+ buildings built, under construction, or proposed for Melbourne would bring it to a similar level as Toronto. The SSP database is quite good with usually only a few buildings missing. It puts Melbourne at 35 and Toronto at 43 so quite comparable.


----------



## dendenden

Hudson11 said:


> *NYC + Jersey City*.
> 
> 
> NYC 2. by Ryan Hallock, on Flickr


Just Marvelous! It captures the massive scale of THE City!


----------



## PaPa Riddlz

isaidso said:


> Great post. I admit that I'm viewing these 2 from a far so the realities on the ground may not line up smoothly with perceptions from here in America. Despite Sydney's size, I view Melbourne as Australia's #1 cultural and corporate centre.
> 
> Sydney is, no doubt, a stronger rival to Melbourne than Montreal is to Toronto so my analogy only goes so far. Montreal may have 4 million people but it basically flat lined/grew at a snail's pace for 40 years and is only now showing signs of significant growth. A similar scenario just isn't in the cards for Sydney; it won't flat line like that.
> 
> Perhaps my affinity for Melbourne stems for my love of Toronto. I often look at photos of Melbourne streets and they're shockingly similar to places here in Toronto. You'll find a ton of Torontonians who view Melbourne as our sister city; or the world city that most closely mirrors our own.
> 
> Btw, 'up to 50' 200m+ buildings built, under construction, or proposed for Melbourne would bring it to a similar level as Toronto. The SSP database is quite good with usually only a few buildings missing. It puts Melbourne at 35 and Toronto at 43 so quite comparable.



Melbourne forumers do our best to co-ordinate with the the forumer who updates the Aus database on SSP (CULWULLA) but Melbourne's page is not as good or accurate as it could be(more than just a few missing), primary because Melbourne's planning application system is poor and stuck in the past when it comes to making plans available online. List below is a lot more accurate and up to date with Melbourne. 

Gonna just have to wait and see what happens long term with both cities. No doubt the competition pushes them to greater heights.

Also, lots of :heart: to Toronto, from Melbourne.


----------



## Jay

SmilingFace17 said:


> ^^ That's harsh, man! Haha


He's right though, out of the major five Dubai is by far the tackiest in my opinion. NY, Shanghai, Hong Kong and Chicago all look so much better.


----------



## KavirajG

Jay said:


> He's right though, out of the major five Dubai is by far the tackiest in my opinion. NY, Shanghai, Hong Kong and Chicago all look so much better.


NY, Shanghai, HK and Chicago are all in a totally different league. They were already well established cities decades back and with a significant population to fuel rapid urbanization. 
Dubai was still mostly desert with a few mid-rises 20 years back.

Given the number of high-rises U/C and proposed together with mega projects on the outskirts, it will be a completely transformed city by 2025.


----------



## isaidso

PaPa Riddlz said:


> Melbourne forumers do our best to co-ordinate with the the forumer who updates the Aus database on SSP (CULWULLA) but Melbourne's page is not as good or accurate as it could be(more than just a few missing), primary because Melbourne's planning application system is poor and stuck in the past when it comes to making plans available online. List below is a lot more accurate and up to date with Melbourne.
> 
> Gonna just have to wait and see what happens long term with both cities. No doubt the competition pushes them to greater heights.
> 
> Also, lots of :heart: to Toronto, from Melbourne.


That's a great list. So ~41 buildings built, under construction, or proposed for Melbourne. I have Melbourne pegged as the #13 skyline in 2025. That list suggests it's very attainable. There might not be much separating Melbourne, Toronto, and Chicago 9 years from now. 

Come on Melbourne!


----------



## stop that

Looking at these lists london has more under construction than melbourne/Sydney but less than toronto/new york. Now london is embracing skyscrapers, all the great anglosphere major cities are booming, great example to the rest of the developed world.
I've always been impressed by canadian/Australian skylines and i had hoped that when britain lost its showcase skyscraper city 'hong kong' in the late 90s, that we would have to build another one, but I was surprised and happy that this time we are doing it in our own capitol city, london. The Chinese can't steal that one from us lol


----------



## moy.co.za

Cape Town


----------



## nameless dude

isaidso said:


> That's a great list. So ~41 buildings built, under construction, or proposed for Melbourne.


Yep, Papa Riddlz's list was what I was referring to, and it's 51 if you include the already built  But then again if Melbourne is to rival the largest in the world I believe it still has a bit of catching up to do with supertalls and below 200m, and many on that list are still proposals/approvals so I'd like to see more of them turned into construction first. Still it's going to be a massive boost for Melbourne, the designs and facade quality and variation on many of its new buildings are turning out to be exceptional despite the fact that there's so many being built, and if most of what's on the list is built the skyline's probably going to look multiple times the size it is today.



isaidso said:


> ^^ I suppose I should have said it started 25 years ago not 10-15 years ago. I do think KL will continue to surge. I hadn't thought it could compete with much larger Bangkok, Manila, and Jakarta but maybe it can.
> 
> 
> 
> Great post. I admit that I'm viewing these 2 from a far so the realities on the ground may not line up smoothly with perceptions from here in America. Despite Sydney's size, I view Melbourne as Australia's #1 cultural and corporate centre.
> 
> Sydney is, no doubt, a stronger rival to Melbourne than Montreal is to Toronto so my analogy only goes so far. Montreal may have 4 million people but it basically flat lined/grew at a snail's pace for 40 years and is only now showing signs of significant growth. A similar scenario just isn't in the cards for Sydney; it won't flat line like that.
> 
> Perhaps my affinity for Melbourne stems for my love of Toronto. I often look at photos of Melbourne streets and they're shockingly similar to places here in Toronto. You'll find a ton of Torontonians who view Melbourne as our sister city; or the world city that most closely mirrors our own.


Well to be fair Sydney did stagnate a bit during the last decade compared with Melbourne. Frankly the government we had during the time was horrible, when they had that rare opportunity to capitalise on the Olympics right in front of their face they instead chose to be complacent and held an attitude that essentially shut the city to growth and business, and made dozens of fancy plans of which few or none came to fruition. It was also at a time when Melbourne was improving by leaps and bounds, but thankfully Sydney has made a complete turnaround since and we're now in the midst of a dramatic effort to make up for what we didn't do back then, and just in the nick of time. It'll be interesting to watch how both cities fare over time and I'm actually liking how they're growing somewhat differently (centralisation in Melbourne vs decentralisation in Sydney, comparatively) - last thing you want is for both cities becoming carbon copies of each other. Though there's no excuse to keep Sydney's CBD restrained, right at a time when demand is through the roof and there has been a chronic housing shortage problem going on for years particularly around the inner city, so we're actually in _need_ of more development there.

And I can definitely see how Melbourne and Toronto feel similar. Their city structures and topography seem pretty similar in general, gridded layout with straight streets of a similar width lined with retail stretching for kilometres and trams/streetcars running through (and I believe buildings that are of a similar age too?), so no surprises that you're going to have scenes and places from either city that are reminiscent of the other


----------



## BenjaminBern

Love Melbourne and Sydney, never been to Toronto.
Been to KL 3 yrs ago and it was nice, but i was not that impressed with the skyline except the Petronas towers, but in a few years it will probably change alot.


----------



## mw123

stop that said:


> Looking at these lists london has more under construction than melbourne/Sydney but less than toronto/new york.


CTBUH has 8 buildings under construction over 150m for London and 1 building over 200m. I'm guessing this might not be up to date then?


----------



## Victhor

totaleclipse1985 said:


> Emporis numbers for Asian cities are ridiculous. Moscow has more than 8 times more buildings than Shanghai?! Seriously? Shenzhen a population of 3.5million?! What data are they using? Special Economic Zone Population at the 2000 census? ^^





Manitopiaaa said:


> Emporis hasn't updated its database in like 10 years. Why do people still use them?


And emporis counts buildings as short as 35 metres, so they're not important in a skyline. Lately, for statistics purposes, I prefer to use skyscrapercenter, veryfing with skyscraperpage. And skyscrapercenter is very easy to surf, I love it. For those cities you think they have some buildings missing, you can fill a form to add them, they check the data you submit and add the building to the database if it's alright (http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/dataform.php), I have done that for some buildings in Shanghai.

For me, in 2025, Chicago, Hong Kong, Moscow, Shanghai will drop a bit, and New York, Shenzhen and Mumbai will improve.


----------



## hunser

*New York 200m+ buildings:​*
*Completed / Topped out**

*1,000 footers:*

1. One World Trade Center, 1,776ft (541m) [roof 1,368ft / 417m]
2. 432 Park Avenue, 1,397ft (426m)
3. Empire State Building, 1,250ft (381m) [antenna 1,454ft / 443m]
4. Bank of America Tower, 1,200ft (366m) [roof 945ft / 288m]
5. Chrysler Building, 1,046ft (319m) [roof 925ft / 282m]
6. New York Times Tower, 1,046ft (319m) [roof 745ft / 227m]
7. One57, 1,005ft (306m)

*900 footers:*

8. Four World Trade Center, 977ft (298m)
9. 70 Pine Street, 952ft (290m) [roof 848ft / 258m]
10. 30 Park Place, 937ft (286m) *
11. 40 Wall Street, 927ft (283m) [roof 900ft / 274m]
12. Citigroup Center, 915ft (279m)

*800 footers:*

13. 10 Hudson Yards, 895ft (273m)*
14. 8 Spruce Street, 876ft (267m)
15. Trump World Tower, 861ft (262m)
16. Comcast Building, 850ft (259m)
17. 56 Leonard Street, 821ft (250m) *
18. Cityspire Center, 814ft (248m)
19. One Chase Manhattan Plaza, 813ft (248m)
20. Conde Nast Building, 809ft (247m) [antenna 1118ft / 341m]
21. Met Life Building, 808ft (246m)
22. Bloomberg Tower, 807ft (246m) [antenna 941ft / 287m]
*
700 footers:*

23. Woolworth Building, 792ft (241m)
24. 50 West Street, 783ft (239m) *
25. 1 Worldwide Plaza, 778ft (237m)
26. Carnegie Hall Tower, 757ft (231m)
27. 383 Madison Avenue, 755ft (230m)
28. 1715 Broadway, 753ft (230m)
29. AXA Center, 752ft (229m)
30. One Penn Plaza, 750ft (229m)
31. 1251 Avenue of the Americas, 750ft (229m)
32. Time Warner Center North Tower, 749ft (228m)
33. Time Warner Center South Tower, 749ft (228m)
34. Goldman Sachs Headquarters, 749ft (228m)
35. 60 Wall Street, 745ft (227m)
36. One Astor Plaza, 745ft (227m)
37. 1 Liberty Plaza, 743ft (226m)
38. 20 Exchange Place, 741ft (226m)
39. 7 World Trade Center, 741ft (226m)
40. Three World Financial Center, 739ft (225m)
41. Bertelsmann Building, 733ft (223m)
42. Times Square Tower, 726ft (221m)
43. Metropolitan Tower, 716ft (218m)
44. 252 East 57th Street, 715ft (218m) *
45. 100 East 53rd Street, 712ft (217m) *
46. 500 Fifth Avenue, 709ft (216m)
47. JPMorganChase World HQ, 707ft (216m)
48. General Motors Building, 705ft (215m)
49. Metropolitan Life Tower, 700ft (213m)
*
600 footers:*

50. Americas Tower, 692ft (211m)
51. Solow Building, 689ft (210m)
52. HSBC Bank Building, 688ft (210m)
53. 5 Beekman Street, 687ft (209m) *
54. 55 Water Street, 687ft (209m)
55. 277 Park Avenue, 687ft (209m)
56. 1585 Broadway, 685ft (209m)
57. Random House Tower, 684ft (208m)
58. Four Seasons Hotel, 682ft (208m)
59. Sky, 676ft (206m) *
60. 1221 Avenue of the Americas, 674ft (205m)
61. Lincoln Building, 673ft (205m)
62. One Court Square, 673ft (205m)
63. Barclay Tower, 673ft (205m)
64. Paramount Plaza, 670ft (204m)
65. 440 West 42nd Street, 669ft (204m)
66. Trump Tower, 664ft (202m)
67. Silver Towers South, 656ft (200m)
68. Silver Towers North, 656ft (200m)

*
Under construction*

*1,000 footers:*

1. Central Park Tower, 1,550ft (472m)
2. 111 West 57th Street, 1,438ft (438m)
3. 125 Greenwich Street, 1,356ft (413m) [height change likely]
4. 30 Hudson Yards, 1,296ft (395m)
5. Three World Trade Center, 1,171ft (357m)
6. Tower Verre, 1,050ft (320m)
7. The Girasole, 1,050ft (320m)
8. 35 Hudson Yards, 1,039ft (317m)

*900 footers:*

9. One Manhattan West, 995ft (303m)
10. 220 Central Park South, 950ft (290m)
11. 15 Hudson Yards, 912ft (278m)

*800 footers:*

12. 425 Park Avenue, 893ft (272m)
13. One Manhattan Square, 831ft (253m)

*700 footers:*

14. 111 Murray Street, 792ft (241m)
15. 520 Park Avenue, 781ft (238m)
16. 55 Hudson Yards, 780ft (238m)
17. 45 East 22nd Street, 777ft (237m)
18. 118 Fulton Street, 700ft (213m)

*600 footers:*

19. 242 West 52nd Street, 676ft (206m)
20. One Seaport, 670ft (204m)
21. Three Manhattan West, 662ft (202m)


*On hold*

*1,000 footers:*

1. Two World Trade Center, 1,270ft (387m)


*Site preparation* / Approved / Proposed*

*1,000 footers:*

1. Hudson Spire, 1,800ft (549m) [height change likely]
2. One Vanderbilt Place, 1,514ft (461m) [roof 1,414ft / 431m] *
3. 666 5th Avenue, 1,400ft (427m)
4. Shvo Central Park Tower, 1,320ft+ (400m+)
5. 335 Madison Avenue, 1,320ft+ (400m+)
6. 15 Penn Plaza, 1,216ft (371m) [Stale Proposal]
7. Two Manhattan West, 1,216ft (371m) *
8. 1 Park Lane, 1,210ft (369m)
9. 41 West 57th Street, 1,200ft+ (366m+)
10. Hudson Yards Phase II Supertall, 1,100ft+ (335m+)
11. 520 West 41st Street, 1,100ft (335m) *
12. 45 Broad Street, 1,100ft (335m) *
13. 50 Hudson Yards, 1,070ft (326m) *
14. 340 Flatbush Avenue, 1,066ft (325m)
15. 80 South Street, 1,018ft (310m)
16. 42 Trinity Place, 1,015ft (309m)
17. 386 Flatbush Avenue, 1,000ft (305m)
18. Sherwood Tower, 1,000ft+ (305m+)
19. 237 Park Avenue, 1,000ft+ (305m+)
20. 341 Madison Avenue, 1,000ft+ (305m+)
21. 31 West 57th Street, 1,000ft+ (305m+)
22. Cetra Ruddy UES Tower, 1,000ft+ (305m+)
23. 1710 Broadway, 1,000ft+ (305m+)
24. 740 8th Avenue, 1,000ft+ (305m+)
25. 144 West 34th Street, 1,000ft+ (305m+)
26. 562-570 5th Ave, 1,000ft+ (305m+)
27. 145 East 60th Street, 1,000ft+ (305m+)
28. Sutton Place Tower, 1,000ft+ (305m+) *

*900 footers:*

29. SNCI NYC Tower, 950ft (290m)
30. One Madison Avenue, 937ft (286m) [Stale Proposal]
31. 520 5th Avenue, 920ft (280m) *
32. 29 - 37 41st Avenue, 915ft (279m)
33. 3 West 29th Street, 900ft+ (274m+)

*800 footers:*

34. 92 Fulton Street, 886ft (270m)
35. 20 Times Square, 856ft (261m) [Stale Proposal]
36. 138 East 50th Street, 803ft (245m) *
37. 650 Madison Avenue, 800ft+ (244m+)

*700 footers:*

38. 15 East 30th Street, 787ft (240m)
39. 360 10th Avenue, 756ft (231m)
40. 55 Broad Street, 741ft (226m)
41. Hudson Rise, 720ft (219m) *
42. Nobu Hotel and Residences, 709ft (216m)
43. 281 5th Avenue, 705ft (215m)
44. 12 East 37th Street, 700ft+ (213m+)
45. Five World Trade Center, 700ft+ (213m+) [Stale Proposal]
46. 451 10th Avenue, 700ft+ (213m+)
47. 6 Columbus Circle, 700ft+ (213m+)

*600 footers:*

48. Citypoint Tower 1, 692ft (211m)
49. 45 Park Place, 667ft (203m) *
50. 111 Washington Street, 656ft+ (200m+) *
51. Public New York, 656ft+ (200m+)
52. 3 West 29th Street, 656ft+ (200m+)*
53. 31 West 57th Street, 656ft+ (200m+)
...


----------



## Manitopiaaa

New York could have 45 supertalls by 2025. Insane! It will assuredly be over 16, very likely over 20 supertalls. And that's assuming no new proposals are revealed this year.

In the end I think New York ends with 30 supertalls in 2025.


----------



## isaidso

I'm very impressed with what New York is building. When I was growing up New York was always the city I thought of first when someone said 'skyscraper'. Its skyline was the gold standard so it's great to see them back in the game.... and in a big way.


----------



## isaidso

nameless dude said:


> Yep, Papa Riddlz's list was what I was referring to, and it's 51 if you include the already built  But then again if Melbourne is to rival the largest in the world I believe it still has a bit of catching up to do with supertalls and below 200m, and many on that list are still proposals/approvals so I'd like to see more of them turned into construction first. Still it's going to be a massive boost for Melbourne, the designs and facade quality and variation on many of its new buildings are turning out to be exceptional despite the fact that there's so many being built, and if most of what's on the list is built the skyline's probably going to look multiple times the size it is today.


'Moving up' is always a difficult task as one's trying to catch a moving target. Not only must one build as much as the target city, one which is often larger, but one must build more in order to close the gap. For a Melbourne or Toronto to build as much as say New York is a feat unto itself.

That said, Melbourne looks set to take its place as one of the world's great skylines. Sydney is more of a question mark for me.



nameless dude said:


> Well to be fair Sydney did stagnate a bit during the last decade compared with Melbourne. Frankly the government we had during the time was horrible, when they had that rare opportunity to capitalise on the Olympics right in front of their face they instead chose to be complacent and held an attitude that essentially shut the city to growth and business, and made dozens of fancy plans of which few or none came to fruition. It was also at a time when Melbourne was improving by leaps and bounds, but thankfully Sydney has made a complete turnaround since and we're now in the midst of a dramatic effort to make up for what we didn't do back then, and just in the nick of time. It'll be interesting to watch how both cities fare over time and I'm actually liking how they're growing somewhat differently (centralisation in Melbourne vs decentralisation in Sydney, comparatively) - last thing you want is for both cities becoming carbon copies of each other. Though there's no excuse to keep Sydney's CBD restrained, right at a time when demand is through the roof and there has been a chronic housing shortage problem going on for years particularly around the inner city, so we're actually in _need_ of more development there.
> 
> And I can definitely see how Melbourne and Toronto feel similar. Their city structures and topography seem pretty similar in general, gridded layout with straight streets of a similar width lined with retail stretching for kilometres and trams/streetcars running through (and I believe buildings that are of a similar age too?), so no surprises that you're going to have scenes and places from either city that are reminiscent of the other


It's good to hear that Sydney is growing at a good clip again. It's far better to have all ones cities prospering rather than one big one pulling the whole ship. It was sad watching Montreal losing its way for so long but they are finally prospering again. 

It never occurred to me that Melbourne was centralized vs. Sydney being de-centralized. I suppose that's one area where Toronto differs from Melbourne. Toronto does have a huge dominant downtown, but is developing a series of mini-downtowns throughout metro centered on transit nodes. One in Scarborough, one in Mississauga, one in North York, etc. We'll likely end up with about 7-8; a lot more if one takes in the whole Greater Golden Horseshoe (population 9.4 million). The GGH doesn't behave as one economic region today but it might eventually. We're in the midst of a $30 billion rail build out to link and integrate the whole region.

Toronto and Melbourne did develop at the same time and both had huge English-Scottish-Irish populations back then so they were built in much the same way with a similar architecture. Toronto's past was blue collar and industrial. One of its monikers being 'The Big Smoke'. It's only in the last 10-20 years that it's transformed itself into a white collar global hub. Hints of Toronto's industrial past are everywhere; you see it in the housing stock which is quite modest compared to what one sees in Montreal which was home to Canada's aristocracy and elite for most of our history.

Toronto and Melbourne are cousins. There really is no equivalent to Montreal in Australia. It's cousin is Boston. Sydney strikes me as a much larger and more cosmopolitan Vancouver: that exceedingly pretty girl/boy at the prom. Their demeanour is the same.


----------



## ericmacm

Dubai's skyline feels kind of fake, if you know what I mean. 

It's like it was built solely for the sake of being built. There is no real major history or cultural significance behind it, like a lot of other big cities have. It just feels like one huge vacation resort.


----------



## nameless dude

isaidso said:


> 'Moving up' is always a difficult task as one's trying to catch a moving target. Not only must one build as much as the target city, one which is often larger, but one must build more in order to close the gap. For a Melbourne or Toronto to build as much as say New York is a feat unto itself.
> 
> That said, Melbourne looks set to take its place as one of the world's great skylines. Sydney is more of a question mark for me.


With Sydney the demand is extreme right now, but whether or not it translates to a massive skyscraper boom within the CBD depends on if/when they decide to relax those frankly draconian planning controls, and the planning system would also need a complete overhaul (takes up to 2 years to approve a single large skyscraper, and quite often there can be delays). While there are signs that this is beginning to happen there's still a lot of work to be done. But either way Sydney's CBD is pretty much built out already whereas Melbourne's has plenty of room to grow, and while there are two very large precincts beside Sydney's slated for renewal I don't think they'll be able to accommodate nearly as many towers as Melbourne or Toronto. So you're quite right, I can see Melbourne holding a comfortable lead over Sydney in the skyline size department for the predictable future. By the way it's turning out Sydney just can't rely solely on its CBD and immediate surrounds to cater for the growth.



isaidso said:


> I never occurred to me that Melbourne was centralized vs. Sydney being de-centralized. I suppose that's one area where Toronto differs from Melbourne. Toronto does have a huge dominant downtown, but is developing a series of mini-downtowns throughout metro centered on transit nodes. One in Scarborough, one in Mississauga, one in North York, etc. We'll likely end up with about 7-8; a lot more if one takes in the whole Greater Golden Horseshoe (population 9.4 million). The GGH doesn't behave as one economic region today but it might eventually. We're in the midst of a $30 billion rail build out to link and integrate the whole region.


Note one of my words, _comparatively_ (to Sydney)  I think there's still quite a fair amount of development around Melbourne's suburbs and some of its suburban nodes are already getting or are going to get towers and grow a skyline very soon (see South Yarra, Box Hill, Footscray etc). According to this (page 8), around 39% of the total number of cranes in Melbourne are located in/around the CBD with the rest spread around the metro, so if that's any indication. It's just that it seems Sydney's construction overall is spread more around the metro while Melbourne is building much more towers around the inner city. With Sydney its suburbs are going through a dramatic transformation, apartments are being proposed/built in spades in literally every part of the metro, there's rezonings for high density happening everywhere and dozens of nodes which are building high rises and apartments or are slated for them, and in quite a few places we're seeing entire blocks of detached houses being demolished all at once and replaced with apartments.

Here's the 100m+ list for Sydney if you're interested, though just keep in mind the development pattern we're seeing here is that the vast majority of what's happening is in the form of low-high(er) rise buildings below 100m in height (5-25 storeys seems to be the norm) with only an occasional development or two going over that 100m mark, so the list isn't really a complete reflection of what's going on around here.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129768415&postcount=1541

It's a cute little list at best compared with some of the other cities here lol, but note that even when you're looking only at the 100m+ proposals/construction alone, only a fraction of them are located in the CBD.



isaidso said:


> Toronto and Melbourne are cousins. There really is no equivalent to Montreal in Australia. It's cousin is Boston. Sydney strikes me as a much larger and more cosmopolitan Vancouver: that exceedingly pretty girl/boy at the prom. Their demeanour is the same.


I never really got that Sydney/Vancouver comparison apart from their natural setting, but my obviously biased brain would like to think that Sydney is more of an equivalent to San Francisco  But apart from that pedantic little rivalry always going on between Sydney and Melbourne (as can be observed, comically at times in the ozscrapers national section :lol, I think the overall consensus is that Sydney, like Melbourne has more than its fair share of 'culture and sophistication', and grit. But I can see how some outsiders can be led into thinking what you might be alluding to. It's the marketing, and Sydney is always marketed for its harbour and beaches and that fancy white building with sails on top, and everything else comes as second fiddle to those. Melbourne otoh is often marketed for 'culture' (oh, and its cups of coffee too), but the truth is if you spend a good amount of time in both cities beyond the usual tourist hotspots and get to know them, you'd likely find that they have their fair share of both. And I think it is pretty safe to say that Sydney does feel rather established and 'international', for Australian standards. Though in the end of course it all comes down to personal preference, and that's completely fine 

Anyways it's good too see Canada's cities growing very nicely as well and particularly with Toronto it's always interesting to see its skyline growing by the year. I've noticed that Toronto is beginning to get an increasing amount of attention as of late so you guys can certainly be proud of what you're achieving.


----------



## Kotalbur

WOW!! its great!


----------



## KavirajG

KL coming up nicely...Pics from 2014





































Daniel Cheong Photography - KL


----------



## isaidso

Double post


----------



## isaidso

nameless dude said:


> With Sydney the demand is extreme right now, but whether or not it translates to a massive skyscraper boom within the CBD depends on if/when they decide to relax those frankly draconian planning controls, and the planning system would also need a complete overhaul (takes up to 2 years to approve a single large skyscraper, and quite often there can be delays). While there are signs that this is beginning to happen there's still a lot of work to be done. But either way Sydney's CBD is pretty much built out already whereas Melbourne's has plenty of room to grow, and while there are two very large precincts beside Sydney's slated for renewal I don't think they'll be able to accommodate nearly as many towers as Melbourne or Toronto. So you're quite right, I can see Melbourne holding a comfortable lead over Sydney in the skyline size department for the predictable future. By the way it's turning out Sydney just can't rely solely on its CBD and immediate surrounds to cater for the growth.


Money always wins the day eventually. If demand dictates, the planning department (in Sydney) will have to accommodate it because there's too much at stake to let the system back up like that. 

Am I correct in saying that it's hard to build anything over 250m in Sydney? Montreal is a similar case but the upper most limit is around 205m (the height of Mont Royal). They've bowed out of the height game and are content on building a shorter skyline. They will end up with an expansive one as a result so it's a decent trade off.




nameless dude said:


> Note one of my words, _comparatively_ (to Sydney)  I think there's still quite a fair amount of development around Melbourne's suburbs and some of its suburban nodes are already getting or are going to get towers and grow a skyline very soon (see South Yarra, Box Hill, Footscray etc). According to this (page 8), around 39% of the total number of cranes in Melbourne are located in/around the CBD with the rest spread around the metro, so if that's any indication. It's just that it seems Sydney's construction overall is spread more around the metro while Melbourne is building much more towers around the inner city. With Sydney its suburbs are going through a dramatic transformation, apartments are being proposed/built in spades in literally every part of the metro, there's rezonings for high density happening everywhere and dozens of nodes which are building high rises and apartments or are slated for them, and in quite a few places we're seeing entire blocks of detached houses being demolished all at once and replaced with apartments.
> 
> Here's the 100m+ list for Sydney if you're interested, though just keep in mind the development pattern we're seeing here is that the vast majority of what's happening is in the form of low-high(er) rise buildings below 100m in height (5-25 storeys seems to be the norm) with only an occasional development or two going over that 100m mark, so the list isn't really a complete reflection of what's going on around here.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129768415&postcount=1541
> 
> It's a cute little list at best compared with some of the other cities here lol, but note that even when you're looking only at the 100m+ proposals/construction alone, only a fraction of them are located in the CBD.


Looks like both Sydney and Melbourne are starting to hit their stride. Cities reach a tipping point when they reach a certain size. In countries like Australia and Canada that seems to be 1.2-1.5 million. Cities here seem to sprawl out till they hit that size; then they start urbanizing, densifying, and going vertical. One could make a similar argument for countries.

One quality peculiar to both Canada and Australia (in the West) is that we lacked the size and heft domestically to fully capitalize on our potential. I've noticed a sea change in that regard over the last 10 years in Canada. In every area imaginable things are starting to come together: formation of globally competitive industry clusters, cultural output, confidence in our place in the world, etc. 148 years after our founding, we're finally starting to fire on all cylinders. I sense a similar thing happening in Australia.





nameless dude said:


> I never really got that Sydney/Vancouver comparison apart from their natural setting, but my obviously biased brain would like to think that Sydney is more of an equivalent to San Francisco  But apart from that pedantic little rivalry always going on between Sydney and Melbourne (as can be observed, comically at times in the ozscrapers national section :lol, I think the overall consensus is that Sydney, like Melbourne has more than its fair share of 'culture and sophistication', and grit. But I can see how some outsiders can be led into thinking what you might be alluding to. It's the marketing, and Sydney is always marketed for its harbour and beaches and that fancy white building with sails on top, and everything else comes as second fiddle to those. Melbourne otoh is often marketed for 'culture' (oh, and its cups of coffee too), but the truth is if you spend a good amount of time in both cities beyond the usual tourist hotspots and get to know them, you'd likely find that they have their fair share of both. And I think it is pretty safe to say that Sydney does feel rather established and 'international', for Australian standards. Though in the end of course it all comes down to personal preference, and that's completely fine
> 
> Anyways it's good too see Canada's cities growing very nicely as well and particularly with Toronto it's always interesting to see its skyline growing by the year. I've noticed that Toronto is beginning to get an increasing amount of attention as of late so you guys can certainly be proud of what you're achieving.


The Sydney - Vancouver comparison isn't about status in the world but more about demeanour. Sydney is head and shoulders above Vancouver by most measures, but I think they'd be remarkably similar if Vancouver had 4.5 million people.

We have a natural inclination to compare ourselves to the perceived thing (or city) one rung up the ladder. It's not always the most accurate comparison. A lot of Torontonians used to like comparing ourselves to Chicago. Now that we're withing spitting distance of them (by size) and ahead of them by many other measures a curious thing happened. We didn't start looking to New York, the perceived next city up the ladder. Self confidence replaced self doubt and the need for outside validation is largely evaporating. I think 10 years ago Torontonians would have been slightly insulted to compare our city to Melbourne simply because it was smaller. Not any more.

Regarding Toronto's profile internationally we're cognizant that its influence now stretches beyond Canada. We sense it happening but it's still hard to determine to what extent. It took almost 2 centuries to lay the foundation upon which its all built but Toronto does seem to be moving up in the world. I used to feel envious when I traveled to other global cities but that rarely happens any more. Envy has turned to mutual admiration. That speaks volumes. 

Sydney - San Francisco? There are similarities I suppose.


----------



## ainvan

isaidso said:


> The Sydney - Vancouver comparison isn't about status in the world but more about demeanour. Sydney is head and shoulders above Vancouver by most measures, but I think they'd be remarkably similar if Vancouver had 4.5 million people.


Indeed, I don't understand why Vancouver is compared to Sydney. Totally different size and clout.

Vancouver is a mid-size city with 600 thousand people in its proper and 2.3 million people in the metro area, while Sydney is a relatively big city with 4,840,600 people. 

Canadian and OZ cities are kinda similar, but size and clout-wise, this is more accurate.

Melbourne & Toronto = Awesome skylines!
Sydney & Montreal = party, anyone?
Brisbane & Vancouver = surfing or snowboarding?
Perth & Calgary = iron ore or oil?


----------



## JuanPaulo

In my opinion, NYC will be tough to beat:


----------



## ainvan

JuanPaulo said:


> In my opinion, NYC will be tough to beat:


Agreed! 

Newer skylines can have flashy shiny towers, but they lack the elegance and beauty of NYC skyline.


----------



## nameless dude

isaidso said:


> Money always wins the day eventually. If demand dictates, the planning department (in Sydney) will have to accommodate it because there's too much at stake to let the system back up like that.
> 
> Am I correct in saying that it's hard to build anything over 250m in Sydney? Montreal is a similar case but the upper most limit is around 205m (the height of Mont Royal). They've bowed out of the height game and are content on building a shorter skyline. They will end up with an expansive one as a result so it's a decent trade off.


235m is the absolute limit for Sydney CBD because that's the height of the underside of Sydney Tower's turret and the council wants nothing taller than that. But of the 20 years it's been there none has reached that height to roof, closest we have is 230m. Apart from the height limits we also have other controls that affect height such as the 'Floor Space Ratio' which limits the height to the size of the site (which means a building like New York's 432 Park Avenue will never be built here), and overshadowing controls, implemented to the point where a single site can have different height limits on different sides (the council loves planting trees along every street in the CBD to create 'shade', yet they don't allow tall buildings to do the same. Ingenious.) So in reality it means that of the few available sites that get the full 235m limit, it's only a few of them where you can actually build that high. And a large part of the reason why you see all those slanted roofs on towers in Sydney is because they had to conform to those controls.

There are signs that they are beginning to relax these controls. There's currently one proposal lodged with the council at 262m (plus a further 10% of that height allowed for an architectural feature depending on its final design), and apparently there's another few above 235m about to be lodged. Furthermore the state government has just created an independent planning commission which will commence tomorrow (think of the Greater London Authority), and iirc they'll have the power to override council planning controls, so we'll have to wait and see what plans they have in store. All in all I think we're beginning to head in the right direction, but we're still in the early stages of change and there's a lot more to be done. Sydney's CBD doesn't have the luxury of space, it's confined on 3 sides so the logical way to expand is up.

Oh, and for fun here's the council's logo. Pretty much gives away their mentality.



isaidso said:


> The Sydney - Vancouver comparison isn't about status in the world but more about demeanour. Sydney is head and shoulders above Vancouver by most measures, but I think they'd be remarkably similar if Vancouver had 4.5 million people.


And Vancouver might look a bit more like Toronto if it had it's population, especially considering those newer developments  But then I haven't been to Vancouver or Toronto yet so don't take it seriously, and vice versa. I suppose it would take someone who've spent a decent amount of time in these cities and know them beyond their usual preconceptions to judge


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> In my opinion, NYC will be tough to beat:


Just fantastic JP! I agree that NYC will be tough to beat but it's not just because of height/scale. What always strikes me when 
I visit is the extravagant wealth on display and the richness of its layering. Cities need many many generations of prosperity 
to achieve that. On this continent you'll see it in smaller cities like Boston and Montreal but in New York both are just on another 
level due to its massive size.

I do have a penchant for those old established cities in the US NE, midwest, and the adjacent strip in Canada for these reasons.


----------



## isaidso

nameless dude said:


> 235m is the absolute limit for Sydney CBD because that's the height of the underside of Sydney Tower's turret and the council wants nothing taller than that. But of the 20 years it's been there none has reached that height to roof, closest we have is 230m. Apart from the height limits we also have other controls that affect height such as the 'Floor Space Ratio' which limits the height to the size of the site (which means a building like New York's 432 Park Avenue will never be built here), and overshadowing controls, implemented to the point where a single site can have different height limits on different sides (the council loves planting trees along every street in the CBD to create 'shade', yet they don't allow tall buildings to do the same. Ingenious.) So in reality it means that of the few available sites that get the full 235m limit, it's only a few of them where you can actually build that high. And a large part of the reason why you see all those slanted roofs on towers in Sydney is because they had to conform to those controls.
> 
> There are signs that they are beginning to relax these controls. There's currently one proposal lodged with the council at 262m (plus a further 10% of that height allowed for an architectural feature depending on its final design), and apparently there's another few above 235m about to be lodged. Furthermore the state government has just created an independent planning commission which will commence tomorrow (think of the Greater London Authority), and iirc they'll have the power to override council planning controls, so we'll have to wait and see what plans they have in store. All in all I think we're beginning to head in the right direction, but we're still in the early stages of change and there's a lot more to be done. Sydney's CBD doesn't have the luxury of space, it's confined on 3 sides so the logical way to expand is up.


Thanks very much. A few things about Sydney's CBD always seemed a little strange but now I know why it looks the way it does: the abundance of antennas and slanted roofs, etc.

Urban planning is always a delicate balance. As much as we skyscraper geeks ridicule some regulations they do get a lot of things right these days. That commentary on shadowing made me chuckle though. They're fanatical about it here. I don't need to be bathed in direct sunlight while walking about the downtown so I've always found their arguments a little absurd. I'm not sure how long they can keep it up with Toronto getting ever more vertical in the core. Mitigating against the wind tunnel effect makes sense though.

Sydney hemmed in on all 3 sides? Not to bring up Vancouver again but that's the first thing I thought of when I read that. Vancouver has nowhere to go but up except some people don't want their precious views of the mountains compromised. It's all rather ridiculous when one considers that one can't see them any way when you build higher than 10-15 floors.



nameless dude said:


> Oh, and for fun here's the council's logo. Pretty much gives away their mentality.


There are a lot of Torontonians that view this city like that: the city of neighbourhoods is what they say. I say the big city should be allowed to be a big city. I didn't move here for uninterrupted views of the sun, quiet, or the low density. I came for the sounds, smells, energy, monumental buildings, packed streets, and even watching planes take off from the Island airport adds to the urban experience imo. 

'Toronto the Good' rears it's ugly head far too often. They scuttled the island airports desire to expand (and bring in jets over turboprops) and nixed the downtown casino. Municipal government like to control everything they can get their hands on and we're still a bit of a nanny state I'm afraid. 



nameless dude said:


> And Vancouver might look a bit more like Toronto if it had it's population, especially considering those newer developments  But then I haven't been to Vancouver or Toronto yet so don't take it seriously, and vice versa. I suppose it would take someone who've spent a decent amount of time in these cities and know them beyond their usual preconceptions to judge


Hear hear! It's always amusing to listen to people judge places they've never been to or only visited as a tourist. Living somewhere for 6 months+ is the only way to get a good sense of a place. The tourist veneer fades into the background and the realities of living in that place rise to the surface. 

Melbourne and Toronto may not be globally famous like a Paris or NYC (or Sydney for that matter) but there are reasons they perennially top 'best cities' lists. They do most things very very well. To put another way, they tick off a lot of boxes.


----------



## isaidso

ainvan said:


> Melbourne & Toronto = Awesome skylines!
> Sydney & Montreal = party, anyone?
> Brisbane & Vancouver = surfing or snowboarding?
> Perth & Calgary = iron ore or oil?


By the process of elimination Adelaide is Winnipeg: stately but a little dull.


----------



## Hudson11

_the_ skyscraper city http://www.6sqft.com/friedland-prop...oadway-rose-associates-friedland-development/


----------



## KavirajG

Ever Beautiful Singapore



















cc: Daniel Cheong Photography - SG


----------



## ainvan

*The City That Never Sleeps*

*Alicia Keys - Empire State of Mind*





Just imagine what the future skyline would look like ten years from now 


Manhattan by Brian Fuller, on Flickr


----------



## stop that

Unfair, how can anyone else try to compete with that


----------



## JuanPaulo

Hudson11 said:


> _the_ skyscraper city http://www.6sqft.com/friedland-prop...oadway-rose-associates-friedland-development/


This really looks like the future cities we see in movies. It is amazing and I love it. The Empire State Building almost looks like mid-rise filler. Crazy! :crazy:


----------



## Pals_RGB

Skyline ranking based on elegance, quality and setting is completely subjective. I like New York skyline but it's not the best skyline for me. I like new, futuristic looking, towers in the park type of skylines and that's why most of my favourite skylines are in Asia. But, i would still put Newyork in the no 3 position because of it's sheer size, quality of the buildings and the fact that it was once the skyscraper capital of the world.

2025 is still nine years away. In nine years, a lot can happen esp in developing countries. Some new skylines might emerge out of nowhere, you never know.


----------



## nameless dude

isaidso said:


> Thanks very much. A few things about Sydney's CBD always seemed a little strange but now I know why it looks the way it does: the abundance of antennas and slanted roofs, etc.
> 
> Urban planning is always a delicate balance. As much as we skyscraper geeks ridicule some regulations they do get a lot of things right these days. That commentary on shadowing made me chuckle though. They're fanatical about it here. I don't need to be bathed in direct sunlight while walking about the downtown so I've always found their arguments a little absurd. I'm not sure how long they can keep it up with Toronto getting ever more vertical in the core. Mitigating against the wind tunnel effect makes sense though.
> 
> Sydney hemmed in on all 3 sides? Not to bring up Vancouver again but that's the first thing I thought of when I read that. Vancouver has nowhere to go but up except some people don't want their precious views of the mountains compromised. It's all rather ridiculous when one considers that one can't see them any way when you build higher than 10-15 floors.
> 
> There are a lot of Torontonians that view this city like that: the city of neighbourhoods is what they say. I say the big city should be allowed to be a big city. I didn't move here for uninterrupted views of the sun, quiet, or the low density. I came for the sounds, smells, energy, monumental buildings, packed streets, and even watching planes take off from the Island airport adds to the urban experience imo.


Your sentiments very much echoes those in the Ozscapers section 



isaidso said:


> 'Toronto the Good' rears it's ugly head far too often. They scuttled the island airports desire to expand (and bring in jets over turboprops) and nixed the downtown casino. Municipal government like to control everything they can get their hands on and we're still a bit of a nanny state I'm afraid.


Wait, so you have an airport that close to downtown? Lucky it isn’t in Australia where the aviation authorities double as city planners – They’re extremely protective of their precious flight paths and ‘radar surfaces’ and are the reason why the Australia 108 supertall in Melbourne and the Aspire Tower in Parramatta, originally intended as a supertall were cut down from their original heights, even though Sydney and Melbourne airports are both 20kms away from those towers and the closest airports to both are still more than 10kms away, and are mainly used as aeroplane museums and a landing strip for enthusiasts. So certainly if any city in Australia had an airport as close as Billy Bishop is to Toronto I think we can pretty much forget about skyscrapers, we’d probably have to dig a ditch along those flight paths!

But then again at least we’re allowed to have glitzy casinos, so fair trade off much? 



isaidso said:


> Hear hear! It's always amusing to listen to people judge places they've never been to or only visited as a tourist. Living somewhere for 6 months+ is the only way to get a good sense of a place. The tourist veneer fades into the background and the realities of living in that place rise to the surface.
> 
> Melbourne and Toronto may not be globally famous like a Paris or NYC (or Sydney for that matter) but there are reasons they perennially top 'best cities' lists. They do most things very very well. To put another way, they tick off a lot of boxes.


Agreed, you need a lot longer than a short visit to get a real feel of the city. Like those who go to a city, go to the usual tourist hotspots and maybe walk around the downtown a bit and call it that they've 'seen' the city, or especially those who can't be bothered to do some simple navigating or research themselves and leave that to bus tours shuttling them between attractions and their hotel - imo they've only touched the surface!


----------



## hunser

Pals_RGB said:


> Skyline ranking based on elegance, quality and setting is completely subjective. I like New York skyline but it's not the best skyline for me. I like new, futuristic looking, towers in the park type of skylines and that's why most of my favourite skylines are in Asia. But, i would still put Newyork in the no 3 position because of it's sheer size, quality of the buildings and the fact that it was once the skyscraper capital of the world.
> 
> 2025 is still nine years away. In nine years, a lot can happen esp in developing countries. Some new skylines might emerge out of nowhere, you never know.


Interesting. I'm on the other side of the spectrum. I love supertalls going up in super-dense neighborhoods, and New York is just going crazy with constructing several 400m+ behemoths in a very dense area (the buildings nearly touch each other). The big plus here is that it adds so much to street activity; the buzz is all around. You walk along the street, and in the midst of all those highrises/skyscrapers there it is - BANG a supertall. 
Before 2010 one could argue that NY wasn't the skyscraper capital anymore, but things have changed dramatically now. Formerly criticized for being "too short" the city is on its way to have the most 400m+ towers (to the roof) in the world. So the skyline is not only getting denser, but taller. 
And yes, much can happen in 9 years. Jakarta and especially Mumbai should be on everyone's radar.


----------



## isaidso

nameless dude said:


> Wait, so you have an airport that close to downtown? Lucky it isn’t in Australia where the aviation authorities double as city planners – They’re extremely protective of their precious flight paths and ‘radar surfaces’ and are the reason why the Australia 108 supertall in Melbourne and the Aspire Tower in Parramatta, originally intended as a supertall were cut down from their original heights, even though Sydney and Melbourne airports are both 20kms away from those towers and the closest airports to both are still more than 10kms away, and are mainly used as aeroplane museums and a landing strip for enthusiasts. So certainly if any city in Australia had an airport as close as Billy Bishop is to Toronto I think we can pretty much forget about skyscrapers, we’d probably have to dig a ditch along those flight paths!
> 
> But then again at least we’re allowed to have glitzy casinos, so fair trade off much?


Billy Bishop (the island airport) was conceived in the 1930s as Toronto's main airport. Passenger traffic peaked in the 1960s and then dwindled to almost nothing. There were plans to redevelop it but it survived. The founding of Billy Bishop based Porter Airlines in 2003 revitalized the island airport and passenger traffic skyrocketed. Air Canada flies out of there as well now. Billy Bishop is now Canada's 14th busiest airport but doesn't have much room to grow without a major expansion. 

The runway is too short for jets so its a regional airport flying Torontonians to New York, Chicago, Myrtle Beach (South Carolina), Halifax, etc. They currently use Bombardier turboprops. Lengthening of the runway to accommodate Bombardier 'whisper' jets which would facilitate longer flights to Vancouver, LA, etc. was recently shot down but I think it's just a matter of time before it happens. A lot of people love the convenience of the island airport. It's hassle free, so close you can walk there, and you get awesome skyline views during landing/takeoff.

You could never build that airport today but I'm glad it's there. I use it as often as I can. Pearson is expensive, takes longer to get to, and it's more expensive to get to. Porter Airlines (which flies out of the island airport) is awesome too. Free booze, free cappuccino bar, free snacks, free use of Apple computers, free newspapers, luxe passenger lounge, and no more expensive than Air Canada.






Casinos? The hypocrisy of not allowing a downtown casino is that the Ontario government is neck deep in the gambling industry. They run all the slots in the province and all the lotteries. They make tons of money off gambling.


----------



## SmilingFace17

KavirajG said:


> Ever Beautiful Singapore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc: Daniel Cheong Photography - SG


Just wow!  With limited spaces left for SG, there'll be more super tall towers to be built 5-10years from now.


----------



## isaidso

stop that said:


> Unfair, how can anyone else try to compete with that


It seems unreachable, doesn't it? That said, no city stays #1 forever. New York will remain at or near the top for a very long time but cities can catch it by slowly closing the gap each passing decade.

I won't see Toronto rival the New York skyline in my life time but that's not to say that it can't be done. Rome wasn't built in one day... so they say.


----------



## KavirajG

SmilingFace17 said:


> Just wow!  With limited spaces left for SG, there'll be more super tall towers to be built 5-10years from now.


Depends on aviation regulations there...they were about to amend their plot ratio formula to allow for higher constructions. Either this or they go for more land reclamation.
However the expansion of Changi will impact greatly on this...so we will have to wait a bit more to know about the strategy.

But regardless, SG's skyline is already very beautiful...looks so orderly, clean and most of the buildings are in harmony with one another.


----------



## SmilingFace17

KavirajG said:


> Depends on aviation regulations there...they were about to amend their plot ratio formula to allow for higher constructions. Either this or they go for more land reclamation.
> However the expansion of Changi will impact greatly on this...so we will have to wait a bit more to know about the strategy.
> 
> But regardless, SG's skyline is already very beautiful...looks so orderly, clean and most of the buildings are in harmony with one another.


^^ There could be big changes in regulation once Terminal 4 is finished, but land reclamation is a great idea. Let's wait and see what's going to happen in 2017. kay: Anyway, there's no doubt SG is now one of the most organized country and when it comes to skyline, I could say it has the best and most fascinating skyline in SEA to date.


----------



## stop that

Pals_RGB said:


> Skyline ranking based on elegance, quality and setting is completely subjective. I like New York skyline but it's not the best skyline for me. I like new, futuristic looking, towers in the park type of skylines and that's why most of my favourite skylines are in Asia. But, i would still put Newyork in the no 3 position because of it's sheer size, quality of the buildings and the fact that it was once the skyscraper capital of the world.
> 
> 2025 is still nine years away. In nine years, a lot can happen esp in developing countries. Some new skylines might emerge out of nowhere, you never know.


"Futuristic".. maybe you meant distopian, to which I agree. Towers that look like they they were designed from the pages of 1950s American comics, i wouldn't exactly call futuristic. They're more 'retro' to my eyes. A mid century american vision of what the 'future' could look like, adopted by Asia 60 years later.
Of course there are exceptions, shanghai tower, Jao ming, Petronas are amazing, hong kong has the best and most modern designed office towers in asia, they're more like developed world skyscrapers and will be what most asian cities look like in a few decades


----------



## KavirajG

stop that said:


> "Futuristic".. maybe you meant distopian, to which I agree. Towers that look like they they were designed from the pages of 1950s American comics, i wouldn't exactly call futuristic. They're more 'retro' to my eyes. A mid century american vision of what the 'future' could look like, adopted by Asia 60 years later.
> Of course there are exceptions, shanghai tower, Jao ming, Petronas are amazing, hong kong has the best and most modern designed office towers in asia, they're more like developed world skyscrapers and will be what most asian cities look like in a few decades


I don't think I would call Shanghai-Pudong, Singapore, Dubai, Abu Dhabi and Qatar 'retro' even if, as you put it, someone might have imagined this type of urban development in 1950/60s comics.
I guess what he meant by 'futuristic' is that the skyline is a complete set of modern skyscrapers that really stand out with respect to shape and design and not a mish-mash of old grey facade buildings with some glossy towers dropped in between.

But then again, we have to put things in context here. Some cities like NYC already had a major skyline by the 1930s whereas others went on a building spree just 20-30 years back at a time when most of their citizens were still trying to figure out how to use an elevator.
Throwing in disproportionate comparison between cities of different eras would be just out of place.


----------



## stop that

"Mish mash of old grey buildings" seriously. Different tastes I suppose. The words parody, old money/new money come to mind but even shanghai is becoming a more developed/refined skyline now, similar to hong kong


----------



## SalaheddineLA

Singapore looks fascinating ! ♥


----------



## Manitopiaaa

isaidso said:


> It seems unreachable, doesn't it? That said, no city stays #1 forever. New York will remain at or near the top for a very long time but cities can catch it by slowly closing the gap each passing decade.
> 
> I won't see Toronto rival the New York skyline in my life time but that's not to say that it can't be done. Rome wasn't built in one day... so they say.


The problem is closing the gap. How many cities are closing the gap with a skyline currently constructing 9 supertalls and 25 buildings over 200m? I can only think of maybe Dubai and Shenzhen, and neither of those will have the layered history that makes New York special. Imo New York is putting space between itself and its rivals.


----------



## isaidso

Manitopiaaa said:


> The problem is closing the gap. How many cities are closing the gap with a skyline currently constructing 9 supertalls and 25 buildings over 200m?


Agree. Not only one must keep pace with the target city, which is often much larger, but one must build more. For Toronto to build as much as New York is a feat unto itself.

Like I mentioned in another post, I won't see Toronto close the gap in my life time. That's not to say it can't be done. In 1980 if someone had said that KL would have a better skyline than Chicago by 2025 people would have laughed at them. Today it seems quite plausible and many have it neck and neck (or ahead of Chicago) in the 'Best Skyline in 2025' thread.

And this is from a developing nation of 30 million people.



Manitopiaaa said:


> Imo New York is putting space between itself and its rivals.


Agree with that as well. New York is increasing its lead *right now*. However, it's also true that if there's one constant in the world it's *change*. Nothing stays the same forever. We're moving towards a polycentric world from one where just a handful of cities dominated. The evidence is all around. 

New York has managed to be the world's dominant city (Londoners will no doubt disagree) for a good 80+ years... and by a considerable margin. Those days are over. 50 years from now there will be 20-30 global cities on pretty much an even keel. If a dominant world city does emerge, it will almost certainly be an Asian one.


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

isaidso said:


> Agree. Not only one must keep pace with the target city, which is often much larger, but one must build more. For Toronto to build as much as New York is a feat unto itself.
> 
> Like I mentioned in another post, I won't see Toronto close the gap in my life time. That's not to say it can't be done. In 1980 if someone had said that KL would have a better skyline than Chicago by 2025 people would have laughed at them. Today it seems quite plausible and many have it neck and neck (or ahead of Chicago) in the 'Best Skyline in 2025' thread.


I know it's my opinion and I mean no offense but I have to say there is no way in hell KL has a better skyline than Chicago. I wouldn't even put it in the top 20 whereas Chicago breezes into the top 5!


----------



## KavirajG

Greedy Sheedy said:


> I know it's my opinion and I mean no offense but I have to say there is no way in hell KL has a better skyline than Chicago. I wouldn't even put it in the top 20 whereas Chicago breezes into the top 5!


Maybe not now but by 2025, it could well be. Irrespective of what are your characteristics for a better skyline, if you compare both, it's a close contest.

Chicago in the Top 5 is tough...NYC, Shanghai, Hong Kong, Shenzhen...these 4 spots are almost guaranteed...
For 5th place, Chicago will have to fight against other Chinese cities like Guangzhou, Chongqing, South East Asian cities, Mumbai, the big names from the Middle East and even its continental counterpart; Toronto.

Herculean task.


----------



## TheIllinoisan

KavirajG said:


> Maybe not now but by 2025, it could well be. Irrespective of what are your characteristics for a better skyline, if you compare both, it's a close contest.
> 
> Chicago in the Top 5 is tough...NYC, Shanghai, Hong Kong, Shenzhen...these 4 spots are almost guaranteed...
> For 5th place, Chicago will have to fight against other Chinese cities like Guangzhou, Chongqing, South East Asian cities, Mumbai, the big names from the Middle East and even its continental counterpart; Toronto.
> 
> Herculean task.


Not really. None of those skylines you listed, not even T


----------



## TheIllinoisan

KavirajG said:


> Maybe not now but by 2025, it could well be. Irrespective of what are your characteristics for a better skyline, if you compare both, it's a close contest.
> 
> Chicago in the Top 5 is tough...NYC, Shanghai, Hong Kong, Shenzhen...these 4 spots are almost guaranteed...
> For 5th place, Chicago will have to fight against other Chinese cities like Guangzhou, Chongqing, South East Asian cities, Mumbai, the big names from the Middle East and even its continental counterpart; Toronto.
> 
> Herculean task.


Not really. None of those skylines you listed, not even Toronto, has the architectural diversity of the Chicago skyline.


----------



## KavirajG

TheIllinoisan said:


> Not really. None of those skylines you listed, not even Toronto, has the architectural diversity of the Chicago skyline.


Sincerely, I don't think diversity is the first and foremost criteria most people look for when determining what's the best skyline. 

And if you seriously think the others I mentioned lack diversity, I rest my case.


----------



## JuanPaulo

I think Chicago's skyline is currently superior to many other cities with up and coming skylines. Even if by 2025 Chicago does not have any new supertalls, its architectural diversity and skyscraper heritage will still give a top 5 in the world spot. You have to be more than a skyscraper fan to really admire the skyline of Chicago.... you have to be an architecture fan. That is Chicago's strength. And when you see the Chicago skyline in person, there is no way you would think it does not deserve a top 5 spot.


----------



## KavirajG

Chicago has a great skyline, no doubt and will remain an archetype of a skyscraper city for long, however there's too much going on to find it a spot in the Top 5. But then again, that's me.

Now with the addition of other variables like architectural diversity and heritage to quantity, quality and maybe 'futuristic bearing', we have an even longer list of cities to take into account but the race also get a bit more skewed at the same time!


----------



## hunser

*Brooklyn, NYC, USA*









http://www.bkmag.com/2015/08/18/this-is-the-future-skyline-of-downtown-brooklyn/



> Brooklyn’s skyline is being transformed as developers add tens of thousands of new rental and condominium apartments to the borough. While Brooklyn has historically been known for its single-family houses, there is a crush of buildings with 20 or more units under construction, many of them rising 10 or more stories and dramatically changing the built environment.


----------



## isaidso

Greedy Sheedy said:


> I know it's my opinion and I mean no offense but I have to say there is no way in hell KL has a better skyline than Chicago. I wouldn't even put it in the top 20 whereas Chicago breezes into the top 5!


Opposing opinions are welcome. We don't need to agree. As long as people are respectful of differing view points... and you have been.


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> I think Chicago's skyline is currently superior to many other cities with up and coming skylines. Even if by 2025 Chicago does not have any new supertalls, its architectural diversity and skyscraper heritage will still give a top 5 in the world spot. You have to be more than a skyscraper fan to really admire the skyline of Chicago.... you have to be an architecture fan. That is Chicago's strength. And when you see the Chicago skyline in person, there is no way you would think it does not deserve a top 5 spot.


There's an entrenched view that Chicago's architecture is head and shoulders above everyone else (NYC excluded). My foremost passion is architecture and almost all of my close friends are architects. I do value it highly. 

Chicago's trump card is architecture but there's been an increased emphasis on design and architecture everywhere. Perceptions are the hardest to change but people just aren't paying attention if they think the gap isn't *also* being closed on the architecture front. From Foster to Gehry, cities are investing in architectural excellence. It's not like some of these places weren't already home to Mies and IM Pei masterpieces. Some also have a large stock of pre-WW2 architecture; it's just mostly below 100m so not evident in skyline shots.


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

KavirajG said:


> Maybe not now but by 2025, it could well be. Irrespective of what are your characteristics for a better skyline, if you compare both, it's a close contest.
> 
> Chicago in the Top 5 is tough...NYC, Shanghai, Hong Kong, Shenzhen...these 4 spots are almost guaranteed...
> For 5th place, Chicago will have to fight against other Chinese cities like Guangzhou, Chongqing, South East Asian cities, Mumbai, the big names from the Middle East and even its continental counterpart; Toronto.
> 
> Herculean task.


This is the beauty of this forum, it allows us to discuss and present our opinions in a friendly manner, thanks for not biting my head off 

I appreciate your opinion and it has some fair reasoning to it, but for me not enough to push Chicago out. As JuanPaulo pointed out, Chicago has a really rich diversity in it's skyline, supertalls, spires, different colours and architectural styles, a nice balance of 'standard boxy' towers and then the real eye catchers, a nice build up of density from the edge inwards.

Unfortunately I don't see that with many of the other cities you mentioned. To me they seem to be awash with commie-esque blocks and too many ostentatious towers all vying for the observer's attention. Personally I am more a fan of a more understated, classy skyline which is why I prefer the US, Canadian, Australian skylines (that's not to say I don't appreciate the Asian skylines, I think some of the architecture is awe-inspiring but I just don't like them as much).

My top 5 (it's contentious but just my humble opinion  ) would be;
1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Sydney
4. Toronto
5. Melbourne

Then Shanghai, Hong Kong, San Francisco, Seattle and Singapore.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Another NYC 2025 render:


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Greedy Sheedy said:


> Personally I am more a fan of a more understated, classy skyline which is why I prefer the US, Canadian, Australian skylines


Sorry to say but classy is a subjective opinion, many people may find the old, gray/brownish skylines of the regions you mentioned as outdated. Objective way to measure skyline quality is height, density and volume. 

Having discussion about class is a fruitless debate, no single answer is perfect for everybody.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Faisal Shourov said:


> Sorry to say but classy is a subjective opinion, many people may find the old, gray/brownish skylines of the regions you mentioned as outdated. Objective way to measure skyline quality is height, density and volume.
> 
> Having discussion about class is a fruitless debate, no single answer is perfect for everybody.


I agree that taste is subjective. By logic, I would assume that the people that find stone and brick clad buildings "outdated" would find glassy buildings as "modern" and "in trend". 

I personally like sleek glass buildings, but some of the new skylines that have exploded in the last decade or so have too much of it. Take for example Shanghai's Pudong or Moscow's IBC. There is just too much blue glass to the point that all the buildings blend and only height and extreme geometry become identifiable characteristics. While most of the buildings are exceptional on their own, they disappear in a blue lake of glass. I personally find these skylines very boring on their own:

Shanghai's Pudong

Shanghai2 (251) by CARLOS MORALES, on Flickr


Moscow's IBC

L1006586f by Zinovi Seniak, on Flickr

I like Shanghai's skyline more when it is viewed in contrast to the beautiful stone clad buildings of the Bund across the river. Or when I see the Pudong supertall trio in the background of the gritty concrete jungle of the old city. I like layering, texture, and variety. Same with Moscow's skyline. I am usually more impressed when I see it with the beautiful classical buildings [like the sisters] in the foreground or in the background. 

This is why I think Chicago has one of the best skylines in the world and will continue to hold its top 5 place for a good time to come. Chicago has an impeccable menage of stone and glass with the right splashes of color. There is richness of texture and details. Some buildings are embellished without looking tacky while others rejoice on their clean minimalist lines. No nouveau rich in the Windy City.

In all, buildings in Chicago excel as individual musicians but also effortlessly come together to orchestrate a cohesive skyline with an iconic heart beat profile that looks different from every cardinal point. Chicago is the quintessential skyscraper city. kay:


----------



## isaidso

^^ Your views echo my own. Texture, layering, diversity, quality, and juxtaposition are what I find most pleasing visually. I do admire minimalist glass structures, but like most things they're best in moderation. Too much of it and it becomes soul sucking and sterile. Toronto has far too much of it in sections of the downtown but is thankfully starting to move away from all glass buildings. There's enough architectural diversity and layering that the current glass boom hasn't been detrimental. I don't think it could withstand another 15 years of it though. Downtown would become a depressing sea of glass.

That said, I think it's best to use the word 'classic' in describing those old skylines in Canada/US/Australia rather than 'classy'. Classic or traditional is what I prefer as they've stood the test of time. It's those 'look at me' pretentious designs that fail to impress. They may be all the rage at that moment in time but being trendy is best left to interior design or clothing. Buildings last decades (some times centuries) so need to have a timeless quality to them.


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

New York has a nice skyline but New Yorkers are funny people. If you have ever met them, most are like_ most _of the New York posters on this forum -- they all want to believe they are number 1 in EVERYTHING! It is almost as if they are insecure that someone or some city is passing them by so they are very loud and aggressive about touting the merits of their city as #1. They very aggressively shove that down your throat. 

Pretty obnoxious if you ask me. A little dose of reality here -- New York can build as many supertalls as it wants, that does not, by definition, mean that New York has the best skyline. That determination will change person to person, year to year and country by country -- that determination is SUBJECTIVE.

I would be able to stomach New York's perspective much better if it was not all about New York. A little objectivity goes a long way... a virtue New Yorkers tend to lack. 

Personally, I think New York's skyline lacks symmetry and cohesion. There is a big valley right in the heart of their skyline. That big valley is not going anywhere for a long a long time -- and it will most certainly be there in year 2025. That said, I would still put it in the top 5 for sure... probably top 3. Top 3 is a high compliment but you can bet most New Yorkers wont take it that way. 

New Yorkers must realize that other cities have great skylines too and that other cities wont quit. Other countries wont quit. Numbers 1, 2, and 3, etc. will be forever changing... ever evolving. San Francisco is building, Seattle, Chicago, Miami, Toronto are all building and some of the Asian cities are taking skyscrapers to the next level. 

My personal number 1 for today at this date and time? *Hong Kong.* By 2025? Who truly knows... your guess is as good as mine. But there is one thing you can be certain of in 2025 and that is that there will be no unanimous #1. 


...


----------



## stop that

I think, in my opinion, even objectively speaking, new york has the best skyline by a big margin.
There are other big skylines in asia but the majority of their skylines is made up by commie blocks with a few office towers in between.

Shanghai has Pudong, a small area compared to midtown or downtown, and then the rest is mostly commie blocks, it's the same with most of the Asian skylines, but that is understandable and not a bad thing, it's just that their skylines were created in a different way, from a different environment and a different development level. 
There is nowhere else on earth that has the ocean of office towers that new york has, office towers is what makes a real skyline, tbh, commie blocks not so much.
Manhattan is one giant CBD, while other cities have a small CBD surrounded by commieblocks, much less impressive. New york IS a CBD.
Dubai doesn't have the commies but also doesn't have the huge size that new york does. Midtown alone is more impressive than other big skylines and downtown alone would also be in top 5


----------



## desertpunk

*Future Sydney*


Once and future buildings by Eric Fidler, on Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov

stop that said:


> I think, in my opinion, even objectively speaking, new york has the best skyline by a big margin.
> There are other big skylines in asia but the majority of their skylines is made up by commie blocks with a few office towers in between.
> 
> Shanghai has Pudong, a small area compared to midtown or downtown, and then the rest is mostly commie blocks, it's the same with most of the Asian skylines, but that is understandable and not a bad thing, it's just that their skylines were created in a different way, from a different environment and a different development level.
> There is nowhere else on earth that has the ocean of office towers that new york has, office towers is what makes a real skyline, tbh, commie blocks not so much.
> Manhattan is one giant CBD, while other cities have a small CBD surrounded by commieblocks, much less impressive. New york IS a CBD.
> Dubai doesn't have the commies but also doesn't have the huge size that new york does. Midtown alone is more impressive than other big skylines and downtown alone would also be in top 5


This is a good objective opinion. I like how you put criteria that skylines with more office buildings generally look better than skyline with commie blocks, which is usually true given that residential buildings often have similar and simplistic architecture to minimize cost. No controversial words like classy either. Those who use words like classy intentionally/unintentionally are looking down upon other skylines


----------



## ainvan

The tallest buildings in Toronto (taller than 250 m/820 ft) by 2020. 

TO, hopefully, would get a few more supertalls by 2025.









SkyscaperPage


----------



## Manitopiaaa

^^ One Yonge Street 1 and 'The One' should trade places. One Yonge is a gorgeous tower with a classy design. The One is hideous.



ChiCityAtty11 said:


> New York has a nice skyline but New Yorkers are funny people. If you have ever met them, most are like_ most _of the New York posters on this forum -- they all want to believe they are number 1 in EVERYTHING! It is almost as if they are insecure that someone or some city is passing them by so they are very loud and aggressive about touting the merits of their city as #1. They very aggressively shove that down your throat.
> 
> Pretty obnoxious if you ask me. A little dose of reality here -- New York can build as many supertalls as it wants, that does not, by definition, mean that New York has the best skyline. That determination will change person to person, year to year and country by country -- that determination is SUBJECTIVE.
> 
> I would be able to stomach New York's perspective much better if it was not all about New York. A little objectivity goes a long way... a virtue New Yorkers tend to lack.
> 
> Personally, I think New York's skyline lacks symmetry and cohesion. There is a big valley right in the heart of their skyline. That big valley is not going anywhere for a long a long time -- and it will most certainly be there in year 2025. That said, I would still put it in the top 5 for sure... probably top 3. Top 3 is a high compliment but you can bet most New Yorkers wont take it that way.
> 
> New Yorkers must realize that other cities have great skylines too and that other cities wont quit. Other countries wont quit. Numbers 1, 2, and 3, etc. will be forever changing... ever evolving. San Francisco is building, Seattle, Chicago, Miami, Toronto are all building and some of the Asian cities are taking skyscrapers to the next level.
> 
> My personal number 1 for today at this date and time? *Hong Kong.* By 2025? Who truly knows... your guess is as good as mine. But there is one thing you can be certain of in 2025 and that is that there will be no unanimous #1.
> 
> 
> ...


Hong Kong is my #1 as well. And New York is #2 and Chicago #3. But let's be real: none of the cities you listed (San Francisco, Seattle, Miami, Chicago, Toronto) are ever going to pose a threat to New York's dominance. New York is going to face competition from Dubai, Guangzhou, Shanghai and Shenzhen. And that's about it. 

Hypothetically in the long-term you can add Bangkok, Jakarta, KL, Manila, Mumbai, etc. But New York is the undisputed #1 in the West and will likely retain that title for the next 50 years, at least. No European city competes on the skyline front and New York's biggest Western rivals - London and Paris - are far behind on skyline. Chicago is not building. San Francisco and Seattle are many leagues below New York (as in they'd have to quintuple their skylines, something neither city has the potential to do given NIMBYs.) So I do see Hong Kong and New York as #1 in their respective poles (East and West), with Hong Kong as a better, more cohesive skyline overall (having visited both places). 

And I say that as someone from Alexandria, VA who has visited both Chicago and New York, has never lived in either place but would enjoy both if given the opportunity.


----------



## isaidso

^^ The diagram doesn't do 'The One' justice imo. Koop does a great job but it's difficult to translate that design into the format above. It's a Foster building and the renderings look great. It promises to be one of the most luxe buildings to go up on this continent.



ainvan said:


> The tallest buildings in Toronto by 2020.
> 
> TO, hopefully, would get a few more supertalls by 2025.


Toronto is an extremely pragmatic city. That we're now seeing 300m+ buildings proposed/approved is an accurate indication of the economics of high rise construction downtown. Rather than these 3 super talls being an aberration, it's almost certainly the new ceiling. We'll certainly start seeing a slew of proposals 300m+.

I wouldn't be surprised to see 10-15 super talls built by 2025.


----------



## Cesar900




----------



## wino

Manitopiaaa said:


> Hypothetically in the long-term you can add *Bangkok, Jakarta, KL, Manila, Mumbai*, etc.


to put things in context..

These cities you mentioned are only in the middle class economies.. imagine if they grow into high income economies (KL already close)... 
we could see Skyline growths of these respective cities skyrocket!!


----------



## Manitopiaaa

wino said:


> to put things in context..
> 
> These cities you mentioned are only in the middle class economies.. imagine if they grow into high income economies (KL already close)...
> we could see Skyline growths of these respective cities skyrocket!!


Is there a correlation between wealth and skyscraper construction? It seems that the fastest growing skylines are in middle income nations with lower construction costs and high population growth, no?


----------



## wino

^^ income is proportional to Quality of projects. 

and yes it does. In the case of Manila, majority of people can't afford housing still.. more wealth can definitely boost real estate.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

wino said:


> ^^ income is proportional to Quality of projects.
> 
> and yes it does. In the case of Manila, majority of people can't afford housing still.. more wealth can definitely boost real estate.


Quality and quantity are different, however. I agree that wealth means more expensive projects. But I also think that increasing wealth also typically parallels more stringent environmental regulations, longer approval processes and NIMBYism. Not to mention higher labor costs and union/welfare laws that also increase the cost of construction.


----------



## wino

^^ it depends on how wealthy you are talking about.. I agree costs is a major issue.

but if you look at the capita per income of these mentioned cities.. they are in the average of only $4,000 (excluding KL ) .... even if they reach the minimum income of $10,000 (to be included in high income bracket) that is still way far from the current income of say USA ($53,000)...
Costs *will still be significantly lower* compared to more advanced nations.. 

get my drift?



Manitopiaaa said:


> But I also think that increasing wealth also typically parallels *more stringent environmental regulations, longer approval processes and NIMBYism. Not to mention higher labor costs and union/welfare laws* that also increase the cost of construction.


I understand this.. but again.. it depends on how wealthy the country gets..
these scenarios are more likely when they reach $20,000 or more... (less than half of the current USA)

LOOONG WAY TO GO...
For Manila, it has to grow FOUR TIMES.. just to reach 10,000 income.. which by the way America still considers POOR..

IMO - a "few more" dollars wouldn't hurt these emerging economies "BOOMING skylines".. rather it will serve as a BOOST.
They are very very very far from PEAKING as your theory suggest.. putting income into context..


----------



## mw123

*Melbourne's Southbank skyline*

- The tall green building in the centre of the image is the 317m Australia 108.
- The 317m Crown Plaza tower is also missing from these renders.
- Green = U/C, Blue = Approved, Red = Proposed.



















_https://urban.melbourne/development/2016/02/04/southbanks-surge-continues-another-cbd-model-update_


----------



## stop that

isaidso said:


> ^^ The diagram doesn't do 'The One' justice imo. Koop does a great job but it's difficult to translate that design into the format above. It's a Foster building and the renderings look great. It promises to be one of the most luxe buildings to go up on this continent.
> 
> 
> 
> Toronto is an extremely pragmatic city. That we're now seeing 300m+ buildings proposed/approved is an accurate indication of the economics of high rise construction downtown. Rather than these 3 super talls being an aberration, it's almost certainly the new ceiling. We'll certainly start seeing a slew of proposals 300m+.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to see 10-15 super talls built by 2025.


If toronto gers 4 or 5 supertalls it could be in top 3


----------



## isaidso

stop that said:


> If toronto gers 4 or 5 supertalls it could be in top 3


I don't know. Toronto might need close to 10 super talls by 2025 just to stay in the top 10. There will be lots of cities with 400m+, 500m+, even 600m+ by then. New York, Shenzhen, Shanghai, Hong Kong, Kuala Lumpur, Dubai, and Guangzhou will make the top 10 then you'll have about 15 skylines on roughly an even keel duking it out for the last 3 spots. A city will need a monster sized skyline just to make the top 20.

Here's Toronto with 1 of the 3 super talls super imposed on the skyline. Construction is slated to start this April/May. Over the next 9 years it will fill in quite a bit (another 100-150 towers in the 150 and 350m range) between this super tall and the CBD in the distance. Will it be enough? I'm not sure.


----------



## SmilingFace17

*Metropolitan Manila*
Makati and Bonifacio Global City CBD

Makati








BCG









Photo By: Juvyrose Santos
Photo By: dailyoverview


----------



## wino

^^ Twin Skylines?


----------



## SmilingFace17

wino said:


> ^^ Twin Skylines?


We could say that. But BGC needs a lot more to equal that of Makati's. :lol: Don't forget Ortigas Center. kay:


----------



## the spliff fairy

stop that said:


> I think, in my opinion, even objectively speaking, new york has the best skyline by a big margin.
> There are other big skylines in asia but the majority of their skylines is made up by commie blocks with a few office towers in between.
> 
> Shanghai has Pudong, a small area compared to midtown or downtown, and then the rest is mostly commie blocks, it's the same with most of the
> Asian skylines, but that is understandable and not a bad thing, it's just that their skylines were created in a different way, from a different
> environment and a different development level.
> There is nowhere else on earth that has the ocean of office towers that new york has, office towers is what makes a real skyline, tbh, commie
> blocks not so much.
> Manhattan is one giant CBD, while other cities have a small CBD surrounded by commieblocks, much less impressive. New york IS a CBD.
> Dubai doesn't have the commies but also doesn't have the huge size that new york does. Midtown alone is more impressive than other big skylines
> and downtown alone would also be in top 5


Asian downtowns are NOT just 'small' downtowns and the rest 'commie blocks' ( and even if you were to regard the Lujiazui district in Pudong as
the sole office downtown area, it's still more than half of Manhattan in area, let alone 'small compared to downtown or midtown'). It's not
Shenzhen 1996, it's not Sao Paulo. You may well level that sweeping statement at cities like Seoul, or Beijing (though actually are huge ceremonial 
centres, and like protected European cities, their office districts are well outside), but not the rest. -There are indeed vast swathes of highrise 
residential districts, but one has to remember those are akin to the 'suburbs', replacing what would be the typical lowrise sprawl with highrise 
oceans - and their actual city centres are just as vast and diverse, and office-block happy as North America, if not more so. Furthermore they will
often include several Old Towns (Shanghai for example has 5). Both Shanghai and Tokyo, famous for oceans of suburban highrises/ midrises, also
vie for the title of world's biggest city centres.


Shanghai outside Pudong


































Shenzhen Futian (just one of several multi-nodal CBDs)

































some of its new rising CBDs are 20km apart

















A good indication of nightlife / city centres and offices are the neon that delineate the commercial buildings and streets from the residential:






















Nanjing











Hong Kong











Guangzhou - old and new city centres































Tianjin

CBD no 2 centre











the controversial CBD no 3 being built at Yujiapu is no less than 40km from the traditional centre












Singapore





















Tokyo has the world's largest office buildings (by average floorspace), but are kept to the 700-900ft limit due to the earthquake zone. 
Plenty of residential blocks - but the city centre and multi-nodal CBDs are vast, the largest in the world in effect:





















Please look at this page:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732814&page=11


----------



## the spliff fairy

In short this is indeed commie block heaven (Shanghai inner city suburbs)































This is NOT commie block heaven (Shanghai center, claimed as the world's largest)


----------



## ainvan

^^Whoa, chill out bro 










No need to post hundreds of pics


----------



## the spliff fairy

sorry, but


----------



## wino

sorry off topic:

Anyone from Tianjin know what happened to SM Tianjin Mall? 
It's supposed to be the largest in the world, and to be finished year 2015.. any updates?

It's too hard to find updates from China from the internet.. probably not in english..


----------



## KavirajG

^^ Great insight The Spliff Fairy...even if I had to refresh several times to see your entire collection! :lol:


----------



## Jay

Shanghai is amazing but part of me thinks it will go the same route as Hong Kong, at least for the time being. What I mean is it will remain a world class skyline but with little major development (supertalls, complexes etc.).

That could all change though.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ What makes you think that, Jay?


----------



## Jay

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ What makes you think that, Jay?


Lack of supertall proposals.


----------



## bodegavendetta

Yeah, I don't think East Asian skylines are necessarily less diverse than North American or European ones. However, I do think it is a problem for Shenzhen. That's the one skyline for which I do not understand the hype, like at all. It's big and impressive for sure, but it just not as interesting as Guangzhou, HK, or most other major Asian skylines.


----------



## PaPa Riddlz

^^ Agreed, Shenzhen is lacking in comparison to Hong Kong, Guangzhou & Shanghai.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Maybe Shenzhen lacks a "true" cluster that stands out from the rest of highrises... and not just isolated "single tower" peaks here and there.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Shenzhen is forming loads of separate skyscraper nodes so the skyline currently looks bitty, but that's forming very quickly into one huge whole.
Also the skyline is being 'designed' using the heights of the buildings going up to create a wave like effect.




















However what it lacks to put it plainly is history, it's only 20-30 years old. It's average shelf life of a building at one stage was 10 years. Thus although one of the most densely populated places in China, and also one of the richest replete with sparkling parks and and tree-lined streets, it lacks the traditional narrow streets, old housing, mixed architecture and hidden lanes you'll find in every other Chinese city.

Streets like these:



























For that you have to go to the informal 'urban villages', semi-legal midrises that went up during the 90s boom, and thus not historic at all (it's all modern concrete blocks). Personally I think these should be preserved for Shenzhen, they're not just historically important but socially too as a microcosm, although they're disappearing fast.











In short Shenzhen is missing texture and fabric.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

bodegavendetta said:


> Yeah, I don't think East Asian skylines are necessarily less diverse than North American or European ones. However, I do think it is a problem for Shenzhen. That's the one skyline for which I do not understand the hype, like at all. It's big and impressive for sure, but it just not as interesting as Guangzhou, HK, or most other major Asian skylines.


This thread is about 2025. By that time, Shenzhen could possibly have as many 200m+ skyscrapers as Shanghai and Hong kong combined. You get the hype now?


----------



## lowenmeister

Faisal Shourov said:


> This thread is about 2025. By that time, Shenzhen could possibly have as many 200m+ skyscrapers as Shanghai and Hong kong combined. You get the hype now?


Shenzhen has already overtaken Shanghai as the city with most 200m+ in mainland china(60 completed or To),Shenzhen will probably overtake Hong Kong this year.

The full count of 200m skyscrapers that are completed,topped out,under construction and under preparations number 193(although some of these might not be built) this does not include proposals that are atleast semi likely like the Caiwuwei redevelopment,China resources Hubei old village redevelopment etc.

To my knowledge no city has ever boomed like this,Dubai never really had the demand,Hong kong boomed in the late nineties/noughties but it seems like development have abruptly stopped there.

all numbers are from gaoloumi


----------



## Hudson11

I don't think Shenzhen will ever form a single dominant node of skyscrapers. Its kind of like NYC on a taller scale, in that it will have a few nodes. NYC has its satellite cities and boroughs. NYC's supertalls and skyscrapers will be more focused in midtown and downtown vs Shenzhen which will have supertalls and skyscrapers spread out all over the place.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Shenzhen will pretty much be a highrise/ skycraper sea, with nodes of 250m+ and supertalls at Futian, Shenzhen Bay and Luohu.


----------



## saiho

Faisal Shourov said:


> This thread is about 2025. By that time, Shenzhen could possibly have as many 200m+ skyscrapers as Shanghai and Hong kong combined. You get the hype now?


Today there is about ~100 completed +150m buildings in Shenzhen and easily +100 +150m T/O, U/C, and Prep.


----------



## univer

saiho said:


> Today there is about ~100 completed +150m buildings in Shenzhen and easily +100 +150m T/O, U/C, and Prep.


According to Gaoloumi, there are 151 completed 150m+ buildings in Shenzhen.
http://top.gaoloumi.com/citylist.php?id=49&page=8

And according to Emporis(very inaccurate for chinese cities) , Shenzhen has 794 buildings over 30 storeys, which means there are about 800-900 buildings 100m+ in Shenzhen.(So just after Hong Kong, Shanghai and Chongqing). 
http://http://www.emporis.com/city/101308/shenzhen-china/status/existing/41

P/S : I know some 30-32 floors buildings may be under 100m, but on the other hand some 27-29 floors buildings may be over 100m as well.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shenzhen, China*



lowenmeister said:


> originally posted on gaoloumi by 纽约的摩天


----------



## epalmasam

I vote for kl.....hehehe


----------



## Eastman97

Why do some people say Dubai's skyline is tacky? It has such a diverse look to it, and the middle eastern inspire architecture is gorgeous.


----------



## hunser

^ _Real_ middle eastern architecture is gorgeous. Dubai has some amazing buildings, but unfortunately all those _residential_ skyscrapers do look tacky.


----------



## wino

Building Manila's newest district, Bonifacio Global City









Jam Garcia


----------



## wino

dp


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA

Eastman97 said:


> Why do some people say Dubai's skyline is tacky? It has such a diverse look to it, and the middle eastern inspire architecture is gorgeous.


...Not only some people but many!..Why?:because most of the buildings are tacky!Also,seems like they don't know what the city planning is in Dubai.
Moreover,it's a vanity city built in twenty years!
Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## SmilingFace17

^ I think it wouldn't matter anymore how was it done or built or how long it took to make them look like that or if it's done just in one click. But one thing is for sure, Dubai really has a fascinating skyline, though I agree with some of you here, they're built for the sake of being built. Vanity, yes, so what, they have lots of gold to spend.


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA

SmilingFace17 said:


> ^ I think it wouldn't matter anymore how was it done or built or how long it took to make them look like that or if it's done just in one click. But one thing is for sure, Dubai really has a fascinating skyline, though I agree with some of you here, they're built for the sake of being built. Vanity, yes, so what, they have lots of gold to spend.



It does matter:good things take time to come to fruition;nine months in your case!!


----------



## SmilingFace17

I understand your point, man. Maybe those are already the "good things" they now have as a result of how far they have come for the past 20 years.


----------



## SmilingFace17

Growing. kay:



Kerbs said:


> MANILA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makati City is Glowing by hendra, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manila Skyline by Derek, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makati Ave by Lirus Sanchez, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Crossroads by Jigs Tenorio, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glitters of Manila by Sunny Merindo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Bloom by Jigs Tenorio, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockwell Center Makati by Mark Gio Amoguis, on Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

Potential

London at 500mm by Adam Moore, on Flickr

London Landscape by Dave Turner, on Flickr


----------



## lowenmeister

originally posted on gaoloumi by 赵已涵









Just a rough draft I made in paint of how it might look by 2025









projects from left to right:
China Resources Hubei Old Village Redevelopment 350m+
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1589473
Zhonghai Shennan East Road Project 400m+
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1758781
Nexus 595m+
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1498422
Nexus secondary tower 347m+
Eccom center 289m+?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1885416
Evergrande center 500m+
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1706524


----------



## Jay

Shenzhen is quite the beast!


----------



## RandomDude01

I wonder what Las Vegas might look like in 2025?


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ almost like today LOL


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City 2025*


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC + Jersey City*


Untitled by Stefan Georgi, on Flickr

midtown


Untitled by Stefan Georgi, on Flickr


----------



## techniques1200s

*San Francisco, 2016:*










*San Francisco, 2020:*


----------



## luci203

the spliff fairy said:


> Shenzhen will pretty much be a highrise/ skycraper sea, with nodes of 250m+ and supertalls at Futian, Shenzhen Bay and Luohu.


More like a sea of skyscrapers with huge green islands. 

From the start was planned to be the greenest megacity in China (if not the world) 

It will have giant parks and other big areas with green and lowrise buildings that are planned to stay for a long time. (the hatched sections) far from the concrete madness that is Shanghai for example. 










But even with so much green areas, from some angles, will look very dense... :uh:









originally posted on gaoloumi by ghhhjjkkkk


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto 2020*



koops65 said:


> More Toronto...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking W:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking SW:


----------



## azey

*Future Supertall Capital of Southeast Asia
KUALA LUMPUR*



archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction/


----------



## NYCrulz

Man, this is what I call skyline and one that actually defines the term. Each skyscraper etched on the horizon so perfectly that you can call their names even on silhouette mode, :cheers: in the name of NY 



JuanPaulo said:


> *New York City 2025*



Look at that :nuts:



Lt. H Caine said:


> *NYC*
> 
> 
> IMG_9269 by ShellyS, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*Some project supertall in KL(Malaysia Supertall)*
1- PNB 118
2-Tradewinds Square
3-BBC Tower
4-TRX Signature Tower
5-Landmark Tower 
6-Fairmont Raffles Hotel
7-Oxley Tower
8-Four Season Hotel
9-Plaza Rakyat (abandoned project hno: :bash: )
10-M101 The Skywheel




elefunz said:


>


----------



## NYCrulz

KlausDiggy said:


> Toronto ?????
> 
> You mean Shanghai ?





silenced said:


> I guess he means Shanghai



You guys got me! I looked back at toronto to make sure if I really liked it and then I was like Nah, not in top 5 though. Maybe Shenzhen in a couple years, but Shanghai tower just ruined it for me hno:

Edit - but again, its got some kind of charm, you know, more like some air carried from Chicago, too less distractive, God dammit, Toronto might get back at it again though :bash:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City 2025*


New Midtown Tower by cityrealty_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Miami skyline with all 120 projects currently in the pipeline completed:









http://www.thenextmiami.com/downtow...leases-3d-map-help-visusalize-future-skyline/


For a sense of scale, the green tower jutting up from the harbor will be about 1,000 ft. high.


----------



## rindo

Skyline 2020-2025 jakarta indonesia
1. Signature tower 638 m
2. Jakarta tower 558 m
3. Bumn tower 600 m
4. Pertamina energy tower 530 m
5. Icon tower 350 m
6. Thamrin tower 335 m
7. 17 island and giant sea

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3877/14672788200_6e755b8511_b.jpg

http://www.marzukialie.com/?show=umum&id=818


----------



## teddybear

Skylines right, not number of high rises..


----------



## isaidso

akif90 said:


> *Some project supertall in KL(Malaysia Supertall)*
> 1- PNB 118
> 2-Tradewinds Square
> 3-BBC Tower
> 4-TRX Signature Tower
> 5-Landmark Tower
> 6-Fairmont Raffles Hotel
> 7-Oxley Tower
> 8-Four Season Hotel
> 9-Plaza Rakyat (abandoned project hno: :bash: )
> 10-M101 The Skywheel


KL is going to leave all but a handful of city skylines in the dust as far as super tall buildings go. How many 150m+ buildings will would KL have if you count all those built, approved, under construction, and proposed? The SSP database (roof heights) says 106; I imagine there are a few missing. To use a Canadian expression, 'is it in the ballpark' (roughly right)?


----------



## nameless dude

Here's one of Melbourne showing the uc, approved and proposals. Missing are Docklands and Fisherman's Bend which should be just to the right of the pic, and have another ~45 100m+ planned/uc.



PaPa Riddlz said:


>


----------



## bodegavendetta

*NYC with 111 West 57th, Central Park Tower, Tower Verre *



Chris08876 said:


> *Before:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: https://www.manhattanscout.com/news/432-park-avenue-hits-market
> 
> *After:* :applause: *Although 2wtc foster is in the before, but for sake of a before/after, lets pretend its not there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: http://iconosquare.com/nyc_skyscrapers
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## Cebu1c

*BKK 2016*









https://www.facebook.com/aeydotme/media_set?set=a.10153894277658130.1073742657.588718129&type=3


*BKK 2018*









https://www.facebook.com/aeydotme/media_set?set=a.10153894277658130.1073742657.588718129&type=3


----------



## PJH2015

*Manchester 2025*

Apologies for the size of the post, but based on current proposals announced in Manchester City Centre our resident boffin VDB has done a skyline mock up using Google Earth 3D (which has been used by a local news website ManCon http://www.manchesterconfidential.c...-visualizations-of-manchesters-future-skyline)



VDB said:


> Let's get them out on here! After all, this is where I've been posting them for all these years :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Ordsall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Exchange Quay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hulme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the rail line to Liverpool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Salford University:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From M602/St James's Park:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Salford Crescent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheetham Hill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Greengate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Broughton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riding along the Ordsall Chord - as thousands of northerners will every day - will certainly be one of Britain's most striking journeys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Princess Road, Moss Side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Hulme (I think this is my favourite):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Moss Side again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Cornbrook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Castlefield:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priscilla QOTD's view is also featured :lol:


As you can see, if all of these proposals go ahead we are in for a massive change in Manchester. How it will rank amongst the worlds biggest skylines I'm unsure, but it will certainly be something special for a regional British city.


----------



## wino

cutesie


----------



## wino

some of Manila's constructions (few months ago)
How many can you spot in this picture? 

(smoggy day )



crossboneka said:


> BGC construction update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by flobero
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/florencesison/19538377814/sizes/h/


----------



## BrickellResidence

Mexico City's skyline 2025

(tallest is 335m)


----------



## stop that

wino said:


> some of Manila's constructions (few months ago)
> How many can you spot in this picture?
> 
> (smoggy day )


I like commie blocks, they're ugly as he'll but really cheap to build which helps cities to grow, when manilla is sufficiently well off will we get some better quality and office towers


----------



## Cebu1c

*BKK 2020 Grand Rama IX Super Tower, 125 Storey-615 M : Rama IX*




Blue OceanS said:


> ถ่ายจากRhythm Asoke1 30/3/2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ที่มา https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpul...2544466865594/937112699742100/?type=3&theater





Chad said:


>





atomx said:


> *city (5) by Tamvisut Pradissap, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ ในอนาคตมุมขวาสุดจะอลังการเวอร์
> *


----------



## wino

stop that said:


> I like commie blocks, they're ugly as he'll but really cheap to build which helps cities to grow, when manilla is sufficiently well off will we get some better quality and office towers


what commie blocks ? 
they are office towers and hotels! take a look close to check the quality of the projects being built there in Bonifacio(specially!).. 
i persuade you.. check at least one ongoing project here
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1278

It maybe hard for you to believe it.. but Manila is already actually building quality towers.


----------



## Kintoy

Metro Manila skyline (via Skyway)


----------



## Cebu1c

*BANGKOK Chaophrayariver Zone 2020 New Business Area *

Iconsiam Tower 460M +++
Iconsiam Magnolia 315M
Iconsian Mandarin 268 M





















































Millennium Hilton Bangkok by Kalboz, on Flickr


----------



## gooner86

Just because a city has the most supertalls doesn't make it the best. The visual feel, density, architecture, etc., plays a bigger role. 

Which is why Dubai won't make it into the top 5 for me, as the skyline is scattered around in pockets- compared to sprawling metropolises like Hong Kong, Shenzen, Shanghai where almost wherever you look there are tall buildings and huge, dense skylines.


----------



## Gabriel900

gooner86 said:


> Which is why Dubai won't make it into the top 5 for me, as the skyline is scattered around in pockets- compared to sprawling metropolises like Hong Kong, Shenzen, Shanghai where almost wherever you look there are tall buildings and huge, dense skylines.


I am glad to see your dislike for Dubai is not driven by other factors that is taking over some members in the forum.

Dubai is now THE major sprawling metropolis worldwide and in 30 years will trump all other cities. Supertall density in Dubai is increasing like 200m buildings are doing in any other major city and given the pace that it is growing will look over the top futuristic in the near future. There is no place like Dubai. I mean its barely 10 years old and it is now considered one of the major if not the major city in terms of skyline.


----------



## wino

isaidso said:


> I think Singapore and Panama City will get bounced. Skylines like Mexico City, Abu Dhabi, Riyadh, Istanbul, Moscow, and London might eventually make a top 20 but will need more time.


what about San Francisco?

I just recently saw a documentary (HBO, San Francisco 2.0) on how the skyline is being changed by the influx of "techies" of Silicon Valley into the city. 
Although, it is highly debatable if it is a desirable change or not.. Flower power which created the city are being "evicted".. 

I was really surprised on the ongoing transformation of the city! It is becoming one of the richest cities in the world! 
Although, critics are saying, the city is losing its soul and culture, which made it famous in the first place...


It is interesting how economies have influenced greatly on a city's development.
In the case of Manila, it is becoming a 24 hour city mainly because of BPOs and Call Centers catering for the west. Business Disctricts are becoming livelier even on graveyard/midnight shifts.


----------



## wino

some constructions in Manila



chanlatorre said:


>


----------



## dendenden

I wonder how much more Dubai will grow population wise? It's not even bigger than Denver at this point, but it's skyline is incredible! I don't see it ever having the population of cities like New York, and Shanghai though.


----------



## wino

dendenden said:


> I wonder how much more Dubai will grow population wise? It's not even bigger than Denver at this point, but it's skyline is incredible! I don't see it ever having the population of cities like New York, and Shanghai though.


yep.. that's a really good question.

I am a bit surprised that vacancy rate in Dubai isn't that too bad anymore(in cooling stage already, although worse compared to other cities)... at least compared to few years ago, with 45% office vacancy rate.


----------



## isaidso

^^ Don't lots of people in East Africa, the Middle East, and Indian subcontinent view Dubai with high regard, an oasis of prosperity, a regional powerhouse, etc.? Dubai's population is small relative to most big global cities, but it could continue growing rapidly due to how it's perceived by a large swath of the world's population. It's much wealthier than any world city in that region so should remain a big magnet for investment and people. 

I wouldn't be shocked to see the population start to flat line, but I wouldn't be surprised to see in mushroom up to 15 million either. 



gooner86 said:


> Just because a city has the most supertalls doesn't make it the best. The visual feel, density, architecture, etc., plays a bigger role.
> 
> Which is why Dubai won't make it into the top 5 for me, as the skyline is scattered around in pockets- compared to sprawling metropolises like Hong Kong, Shenzen, Shanghai where almost wherever you look there are tall buildings and huge, dense skylines.


Agree. There are lots of factors to consider, scale being one of them.

A number of skylines need time to gel, build more density, and infill. Dubai and KL jump to mind but neither is too far off now. KL is further a long than Dubai but think they'll both will have plugged those issues by 2025. 

I've heavily discounted Dubai in the past due to the scattered nature of its skyline, architecture, layout, layering, etc. but it's finally coming together imo. When it does, it's going to zoom up my list.


----------



## ainvan

dendenden said:


> I wonder how much more Dubai will grow population wise? It's not even bigger than Denver at this point, but it's skyline is incredible! I don't see it ever having the population of cities like New York, and Shanghai though.


I wonder if the construction boom in Dubai is sustainable in the long term after the era of oil.

According to List of cities by GDP on Wikipedia, the Gross Domestic Product of Dubai is only $82.9 billion. Meanwhile, Denver GDP is $169.7 billion, two times bigger than Dubai GDP. Even Milwaukee has bigger GDP than Dubai with $97 billion.

New York City can afford and sustain the demand of supertalls with the GDP of $1.5 trillion and a diversified economy, but what about Dubai in the long term after the era of oil? I hope Dubai supertalls and megatalls are not going to be the ghost towers.

I guess the supply of cheap labor from poor Asian countries makes it feasible to build and sustain the demand of so many supertalls and megatalls in Dubai?


----------



## wino

isaidso said:


> Agree. There are lots of factors to consider, scale being one of them.
> 
> A number of skylines need time to gel, build more density, and infill. Dubai and KL jump to mind but neither is too far off now. KL is further a long than Dubai but think they'll both will have plugged those issues by 2025.
> 
> I've heavily discounted Dubai in the past due to the scattered nature of its skyline, architecture, layout, layering, etc. but it's finally coming together imo. When it does, it's going to zoom up my list.


If only Manila could build a tall iconic one.. it will really make a great impact. 
the rest of the recipe is already there.. I bet it will zoom up in anyone's list.   
sorry biased here :lol:

Makati district (only), Manila








old pic


----------



## wino

^^ up to now.. still no Super tall proposals.. (could be the height limit)


----------



## isaidso

wino said:


> what about San Francisco?
> 
> I just recently saw a documentary (HBO, San Francisco 2.0) on how the skyline is being changed by the influx of "techies" of Silicon Valley into the city.


There's a lot of tech gravitating to SF from SJ, SF generated tech, and the wealth creation that comes along with that. Zoning makes building tall difficult in many areas and San Francisco is already very expensive. Some firms and people are moving to other cities like Seattle to conduct business and/or escape the high cost of living.

The San Francisco skyline should grow substantially but there are a number of mitigating factors. There's a case to be made for including San Francisco, but I don't think it will move into that top tier of ~20 skylines.



wino said:


> It is interesting how economies have influenced greatly on a city's development.
> 
> In the case of Manila, it is becoming a 24 hour city mainly because of BPOs and Call Centers catering for the west. Business Disctricts are becoming livelier even on graveyard/midnight shifts.


Economic opportunity feeds growth. Manila is very early on in its growth but benefits from being far wealthier than the rest of the Philippines. In Canada, Toronto benefits from being the nation's principal city but it's far from being the wealthiest. Having lots of smaller, but wealthier cities, helps spread development and growth around the country. 

We also benefit from being geographically immense. We need strong regional cities in addition to Toronto and the capital (Ottawa). Vancouver, Montreal, Winnipeg, and Halifax are all examples of that. 

I'm a Torontonian, but think the stronger growth of Edmonton, Calgary, Regina, Saskatoon, etc. is healthy for the country. In the last 2 years they've been hammered but hoping they'll see a return to rapid growth soon. Edmonton is one of those 'upstarts' in the skyline department. It's still tiny but set to triple in size.


----------



## isaidso

ainvan said:


> I wonder if the construction boom in Dubai is sustainable in the long term after the era of oil.
> 
> According to List of cities by GDP on Wikipedia, the Gross Domestic Product of Dubai is only $82.9 billion. Meanwhile, Denver GDP is $169.7 billion, two times bigger than Dubai GDP. Even Milwaukee has bigger GDP than Dubai with $97 billion.
> 
> New York City can afford and sustain the demand of supertalls with the GDP of $1.5 trillion and a diversified economy, but what about Dubai in the long term after the era of oil? I hope Dubai supertalls and megatalls are not going to be the ghost towers.
> 
> I guess the supply of cheap labors from poor Asian countries make it feasible to build and sustain the demand of so many supertalls and megatalls in Dubai?


I was under the impression that the Dubai economy has moved well beyond its dependence on oil. If you look at Dubai today, very little of its GDP and growth is fueled by petroleum. It's become a regional centre for everything imaginable. They have a large well developed service sector with strong positions in trade, finance, distribution, construction, and tourism. 

I'd also be careful when comparing GDP. For US cities, is it the city GDP, MSA GDP, or CSA GDP? I'm also not sure how Dubai pays its migrant worker labour force. Are they included? I imagine they work for far less than the Emirati (who are generally very well off).


----------



## isaidso

wino said:


> If only Manila could build a tall iconic one.. it will really make a great impact.
> the rest of the recipe is already there.. I bet it will zoom up in anyone's list.
> sorry biased here :lol:


No, you're quite right imo. Manila has a huge backdrop of high rises, but only a few of them stand out. It's amazing how 1-2 buildings can completely change an area aesthetically. It's just a matter of time before Manila follows in the footsteps of KL and builds some show pieces. 

Manila's skyline is quantitatively larger than Toronto's but most people rank Manila's skyline far behind. It goes to show that other factors besides sheer scale factor in to people's overall impressions. 

I agree than Manila will zoom up people's lists when it starts building its CN Tower, Petronas, or Canton Tower. You'll likely have to build 4-5 show piece buildings, as will we. In Toronto One Yonge, the Mirvish-Gehry twins, and The One are 3 proposals that stand out above the 100s of other proposals coming down the pipe. We'll need all 4 of those buildings just to 'tread water' in the iconic building department.

*The One super imposed on the Toronto skyline: tallest on left* (It's since been cut down to 304m from 340m)









*The One in context to other Yorkville area proposals*


----------



## isaidso

*One Yonge cluster proposal: city's new tallest (320m)*



















*The Mirvish-Gehry twins (304m and 274m)*


----------



## akif90

KL skyline with PNB118 Merdeka Tower


realitybites-u said:


> http://tagsecond.com/tag/kl118


----------



## isaidso

KL's rise is the most impressive outside China imo. Even including China, perhaps only Shenzhen is developing at a faster clip.


----------



## dendenden

isaidso said:


> I was under the impression that the Dubai economy has moved well beyond its dependence on oil. If you look at Dubai today, very little of its GDP and growth is fueled by petroleum. It's become a regional centre for everything imaginable. They have a large well developed service sector with strong positions in trade, finance, distribution, construction, and tourism.
> 
> I'd also be careful when comparing GDP. For US cities, is it the city GDP, MSA GDP, or CSA GDP? I'm also not sure how Dubai pays its migrant worker labour force. Are they included? I imagine they work for far less than the Emirati (who are generally very well off).


I think the government or monarchy is sponsoring most of the development growth so that it will become a tourist hotspot once the oil runs out.


----------



## isaidso

dendenden said:


> I think the government or monarchy is sponsoring most of the development growth so that it will become a tourist hotspot once the oil runs out.


Yep, that's my sense of it too. They started diversifying away from oil decades ago and look how far they've come. Their airport is already the 3rd busiest in the world behind Atlanta and Beijing. It's really turning into that region's New York, for lack of a better word. 

I'm not arguing that the 2 cities are comparable, but Dubai is moving in that direction in every way conceivable. It's just going to take a few decades for it to reach its potential.


----------



## stop that

isaidso said:


> No, you're quite right imo. Manila has a huge backdrop of high rises, but only a few of them stand out. It's amazing how 1-2 buildings can completely change an area aesthetically. It's just a matter of time before Manila follows in the footsteps of KL and builds some show pieces.
> 
> Manila's skyline is quantitatively larger than Toronto's but most people rank Manila's skyline far behind. It goes to show that other factors besides sheer scale factor in to people's overall impressions.
> 
> I agree than Manila will zoom up people's lists when it starts building its CN Tower, Petronas, or Canton Tower. You'll likely have to build 4-5 show piece buildings, as will we. In Toronto One Yonge, the Mirvish-Gehry twins, and The One are 3 proposals that stand out above the 100s of other proposals coming down the pipe. We'll need all 4 of those buildings just to 'tread water' in the iconic building department.
> 
> *The One super imposed on the Toronto skyline: tallest on left* (It's since been cut down to 304m from 340m)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The One in context to other Yorkville area proposals*


It's difficult for a city like Toronto to build an iconic globally famous tower, because it's been a highrise city for so long, that it's hard for anything to stand out or make waves.
In London, the gherkin and shard became so famous because they were something relatively new, and they stood out a lot more.
If the gherkin was built in london today, it wouldn't have the same impact or become as famous. 
For a city like Toronto, that is full of towers and has been for decades, only a really tall or incredibly unique tower would get a place in the publics consciousness, a media friendly nickname always helps too


----------



## isaidso

stop that said:


> It's difficult for a city like Toronto to build an iconic globally famous tower, because it's been a highrise city for so long, that it's hard for anything to stand out or make waves.
> In London, the gherkin and shard became so famous because they were something relatively new, and they stood out a lot more.
> If the gherkin was built in london today, it wouldn't have the same impact or become as famous.
> For a city like Toronto, that is full of towers and has been for decades, only a really tall or incredibly unique tower would get a place in the publics consciousness, a media friendly nickname always helps too


It is difficult. Skyscrapers aren't a novelty here and the show pieces we've built over the decades are lost in a sea of buildings. The Royal York, Commerce Court North, TD Centre, Scotia Plaza were all marvels when they were built. Today, you either can't see them in the skyline and/or they go under appreciated. 

Culturally we have an appreciation for skyscrapers but we're quite jaded at the same time. If it's under 200m no one bats an eye. Something has to be absolutely spectacular or significantly taller to turn people's heads. Even then, a lot of people just shrug. The only thing that stands out today is the CN Tower. It's since been surpassed in height by structures/buildings in Asia but is still quite something. It stops both tourists and locals in their tracks. I've been here for 15 years and it still manages to impress me.

I agree about the Gherkin. It's a quality building but owes its fame to where and when it was built. If it had gone up in New York, few would have paid any attention to it.


----------



## JuanPaulo

isaidso said:


> Chicago has better placement of iconic buildings and still a slim edge in architecture. At the rate Toronto is building will either hold true 10 years from now? I doubt it.
> 
> Layering? They both started building high rises in the 1890s. How could the layering be better when both cities have lots of buildings from every era over the last 120+ years? I might add that you can't see the historic high rises of either city in most skyline shots. I agree on some of your points but not all of it.


This is Chicago's layering at its best :cheers:


Viewpoint Chicago by Dirk Liebetreu, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

^^ I would have to agree. And for me, nothing beats this angle:









Catching the Morning Light by v_kalathil, on Flickr

Or this










But for now it looks like Toronto's skyline will overtake Chicago's in terms of scale. Chicago's best bet is to keep on expanding in the industrial areas just south and west of downtown to make downtown look bigger. The Helmut Jahn project in the South Loop and the Riverline project will definitely help but Toronto's skyline still has more momentum. So in the foreseeable I think it will come down to Toronto having a somewhat bigger skyline vs Chicago's having more finesse ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## isaidso

^^ I hear that argument all the time. I'd certainly give the nod to Chicago in the style department but it's not the gaping chasm some assume it to be. People, Torontonians included, point to how many more grand historic show piece buildings New York or Chicago has. That's not going to change but it's also worth noting that Toronto is building many of its show pieces now. 

We may not recognize them as such today but that's the nature of it. That said, the next 5-10 years will answer whether the city manages to build them. There are 2-3 such buildings in the pipeline and point to the direction in which Toronto is heading. So Chicago may have more finesse but for how long? I can't see Toronto falling short by that marker indefinitely. 

I quite like your art work: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



JuanPaulo said:


> This is Chicago's layering at its best


Toronto's pre-war buildings are shorter and not as noticeable in skyline shots. I prefer Chicago's layering as the scale of the pre-war buildings is much greater, I'll give you that.


----------



## RegattaZho

*Jakarta*
Jakarta Skyline by Alfin Tofler, on Flickr

Jakarta Panorama Black and White by Lance Mintarja, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/viraj...QeJ-vfvhCF-vcVyjS-vexv7Y-vcK87h-uebc9V-vaqXj4

Pluit Mall - Jakarta by Indria Fe, on Flickr

Regatta-8038 by Eko Probo, on Flickr

Pantai Mutiara Night by Khoirul M, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

isaidso said:


> Toronto is building many of its show pieces now.
> 
> We may not recognize them as such today but that's the nature of it.


That's a good point. Toronto will embody the current era of architecture more than Chicago. In a few decades it'll age into its own thing.


----------



## isaidso

bodegavendetta said:


> That's a good point. Toronto will embody the current era of architecture more than Chicago. In a few decades it'll age into its own thing.


Yes, it often takes decades before we develop an appreciation for architecture. International Style like Mies is only now reaching that point. Many say 70s architecture is ugly but it too will one day be valued (if it survives). Todays architecture feels common and nothing special compared to art deco but the better examples of it will be better appreciated many decades from now. 

At the end of the day it's the quality of the building and the beauty of a design that wins the day. I do love pre-war buildings though.


----------



## munchymunch

They're are plenty of old historic buildings visible in the Chicago skyline. Toronto is a nice city, but I think it looks more like a giant cluster, not a well shaped skyline.


----------



## stop that

That's because it's growing so fast in different directions, when it all comes together it will be both massive and coherant/dense, it definitely does look like a skyline, not a cluster, the cn tower and expansive sea of towers can't be described as a cluster, it's a typical north American skyline, just bigger than most (all except new york/chicago)


----------



## isaidso

munchymunch said:


> Toronto is a nice city, but I think it looks more like a giant cluster, not a well shaped skyline.


It's changing so quickly that it's rather pointless to form any concrete conclusions about its shape. It was only 5 years ago that Toronto started building tall outside its historic CBD. Now it's filling in all the way to Yorkville in the north, the Don Valley to the east, Liberty Village to the west, and even jumped the tracks south to the lake shore. 

It's a massive footprint but in 5-6 years we'll get a better idea of what the skyline will look like. It will be another 10-15 years after that till the core becomes fully 'built out'. We're nowhere close to that point yet.


----------



## CHINA0086

yankeesfan1000 said:


> Not a whole lot to debate here.
> 
> With Brooklyn/Jersey City :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cityrealty.com/file/2bb7764ef884fba40b75320e0a778b8d5117ef62
> 
> With Long Island City :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cityrealty.com/file/2bb7764ef884fba40b75320e0a778b8d5117ef62



Really cool,but i doubt that NYC could complete all of these new suptertalls by 2025,only 9 years left.


----------



## geoking66

I think the reason that Toronto seems less "immediate" than Chicago is that they're orientated differently. Chicago sprawls along the lake with a small inward cluster at the Loop, whereas Toronto is more of an expanding "T" that has a base around Bay & King and then sprawls inland up through to Bloor and then tapers outwards at major cross-streets. Viewed from the north, Toronto's skyline is way more impressive because you see the depth.

I'm actually not a huge fan of Chicago's skyline expressly for this reason. One minute you've got the dense Loop and the next it becomes a sprawl of disjointed low-rises and a messy grid, whereas Toronto tends to gradually shorten along thoroughfares outwards from the spine. With the mid- and sometimes high-rise booms along King, Queen, Adelaide and Richmond, it's "bulking up," just as a number of new developments will fill in the gaps along Yonge. Once that's in place, I think the criticism of Toronto will dissipate.


----------



## isaidso

A friend of mine visiting from the Netherlands said that Toronto reminded her of LA as we drove in from the airport. At first I thought it a bizarre comparison till she clarified she meant the massive highways and bone dry vegetation. All that was missing were palm trees. It got me noticing other similarities that aren't immediately obvious.

LA has a main cluster and tons of mini clusters developing all over the place. Toronto's main cluster is far bigger but it too has a ton of mini clusters developing all over the place. The growth of nodes built around previous small town cores and supplemented with transit hubs is accelerating. Places like Eglinton/Yonge, St. Clair/Yonge, Sheppard/Yonge (North York City Centre), Scarborough Town Centre, Etobicoke's Humber Bay Shores, Mississauga's Square One area, Markham, Richmond Hill, Brampton, Burlington, Pickering, Oshawa, and Hamilton will create the feeling of an endless city. When you're in one cluster you'll see another a few km in the distance, then another beyond that, then another ....

I think LA will develop/grow a lot like that too as it also has established nodes.


----------



## Hudson11

CHINA0086 said:


> Really cool,but i doubt that NYC could complete all of these new suptertalls by 2025,only 9 years left.


while that rendering is inaccurate in that it depicts speculative heights, incorrect designs and cancelled projects, 9 years is a pessimistic outlook on the length of time for other construction projects. A supertall can be built in 3-5 years. Most of NYC's supertalls have small footprints meaning they can be built exceptionally quickly. 
These are the supertalls currently in progress or on hold. 11 in addition to the 7 already completed. So by around 2021 there will very likely be at least 18. 


Central Park Tower – 1550
111 w 57th Street – 1438’
30 Hudson Yards – 1268’
Three World Trade Center – 1079’
53w53rd – 1050’
3 Hudson Boulevard - 1050’
35 Hudson Yards – 1009’
125 Greenwich ~1000’ (?)

One Manhattan West – 995’
One Vanderbilt – 1514’ – Demo
Two World Trade Center – 1270’ - On Hold

A dozen or more might start up construction in that time period [key word - might], so 25-30 supertalls is not an outlandish claim for NYC by 2025. (?) means we don't have an official word on height. 


*Potential Supertalls* - several are certain.


80 South Street - 1436'
666 fifth Avenue – 1400
151 East 60th Street ~ 1240’ (?)
15 Penn Plaza – 1216’ - stale proposal
1 Park Lane – 1210’ (?)
45 Broad Street – 1115’
50 Hudson Yards – 1068’
340 Flatbrush Extension - 1066’ [Brooklyn]
66 Hudson Boulevard (The Spiral) – 1006’
520 w 41st Street – 1000+ (?)
335 Madison Avenue – 1000+ (?)
360 Tenth Avenue – 1000+ (?)
740 Eighth Avenue - 1000+’ (?)
1710 Broadway ~1000’ (?)
562 Fifth Avenue ~1000 (?)
247 Cherry Street - 1000'
Two Manhattan West – 995’ (?)
Court Square City View Tower- 984' [Queens]
Hudson Yards Phase II West Tower - 984'+ (?)


----------



## Dito Roso

*Jakarta*

Present (2015)

PANORAMA SKYLINE 2015 bw by MYW_2507, on Flickr
Original photo by Lance Mintarja


Future (2020)

PANORAMA SKYLINE 2020 bw by MYW_2507, on Flickr
Original photo by Lance Mintarja

The new towers that will form the skyline in 2020 are currently under-construction:

Thamrin Nine 1 (330 m)
Thamrin Nine 2 (+200 m)
Casa Domaine 1 (+200 m)
Casa Domaine 2 (+200 m)
Seven Point Eight (298 m)
Menara ASTRA (270 m)
Anandamaya 1 (+200 m)
Anandamaya 2 (+200 m)
Anandamaya 3 (+200 m)
the ICON 1 (350 m)
the ICON 2 (+200 m)
WTC 3 (+200m)
Sudirman Suites (+150 m)
Sampoerna Strategic Square 1 (+300 m)
Sampoerna Strategic Square 2 (+200 m)


----------



## Crazy Dude

^^ Indonesia One Twin Towers - 303m x 2


----------



## Dito Roso

Crazy Dude said:


> ^^ Indonesia One Twin Towers - 303m x 2


^^
You are right, but they are not in the frame, they will be on the left side of the picture if captured by the camera.


----------



## alohajava

Dito Roso said:


> *Jakarta*
> 
> Future (2020)
> 
> PANORAMA SKYLINE 2020 bw by MYW_2507, on Flickr
> Original photo by Lance Mintarja


With a metro of 30 million people, Jakarta is a sleeping giant. 

It must be exciting for people there to experience the rapid transformation of their city


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Francisco 2025*


----------



## isaidso

Is that tall one Trans Bay?


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Yes that is Transbay. There are also two more tall towers in the render that are under construction at the moment I believe. Abnother tower that is part of the Transbay complex is not included.


----------



## MarshallKnight

JuanPaulo said:


> Abnother tower that is part of the Transbay complex is not included.


Yeah, they didn't include the Parcel F tower, which was just revealed the other day:










Pretty formidable little cluster!


----------



## isaidso

Oh great. I don't follow the SF development thread all that closely so wondered what happened to that TransBay proposal. What's underneath that elevated park? Rail? Looks fabulous. :cheers:


----------



## MarshallKnight

isaidso said:


> Oh great. I don't follow the SF development thread all that closely so wondered what happened to that TransBay proposal. What's underneath that elevated park? Rail? Looks fabulous. :cheers:


Yeah, it's a multi-modal transit hub designed to link CalTrain, High-Speed Rail and over a dozen regional bus agencies, while providing an underground connection to BART and Muni lines. The hub is a huge driver of the recent skyscraper surge, as a number of the parcels in the immediate vicinity were sold and will recoup taxes for the express purpose of funding the terminal.

Anyway, not to derail the thread -- suffice it to say, I think SF will have a decent claim to best _small-city_ skyline by 2025!


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ I think it will definitely have the best skyline on the west coast of the US by 2025 :cheers:


----------



## bodegavendetta

I am living for the whole Transbay development. It even has a little bit of East Asian flair which I like.


----------



## PsyLock

San Francisco will look even more amazing. It has such a compact skyline.


----------



## wino

SF is becoming too modern for some people's taste.. but adaptation and change is inevitable.

I've never been to SF, but I really like it, worthy of a visit someday.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Here is a larger version for added detail: kay:



An some other SF future skyline renders:


----------



## Hudson11

San Francisco's future skyline is looking amazing. It should easily be the best on the West Coast come 2020. LA has always lacked the density of skyscrapers to compete. Seattle is only building 440' boxes with a few exceptions.


----------



## isaidso

Hudson11 said:


> LA has always lacked the density of skyscrapers to compete.


LA's cluster and density is quite good imo. SF might contend for best in the West coast but LA's no slouch either.


----------



## realitybites-u

In the next four years, expect a dramatic changes to the KL skyline. 


rizalhakim said:


> cdt FB Jay Mohd


----------



## akif90

realitybites-u said:


> In the next four years, expect a dramatic changes to the KL skyline.


some U/C highrise in KL:

1. PNB KL118 Merdeka Tower 644m
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=956606&page=198

2. TRX Platinium Tower 439m
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1135763&page=84

3. Fairmont Hotel 370m
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1131385&page=54

4. Four Season Hotel & Residence 342m
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=249417&page=109

5. Oxley Tower 320m++
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1653010&page=9

6. Kempinski Hotel 280m++ (72 storey)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1136711&page=10


7. Stars Residence 270m++ ( 61 storey)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=718736&page=7

8. TA3 & TA4 Tower 270m++ ( 60 storey)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=481740&page=24

9.Lot [email protected] 250m++ (51 storey)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=251460&page=14


10. MAS Annex 230m++ (50 storey)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=652443&page=14

11. Equatorial Hotel 230++ (52 Storey)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1502061&page=16

12. Daya Bumi new Tower 289m ( 60 storey)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1172141&page=9


13. Mid Valley Southpoint Tower 250m++ ( 60 storey)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1011863&page=12


14. KL Eco City 240m ( 60storey)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505099&page=41

15. The Colony 220++ (56 storey)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1689606&page=2


16. Pavillion Elite Tower 230m (50 storey)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=83812&page=304


----------



## realitybites-u

akif90 said:


> some U/C highrise in KL:
> 
> 1. PNB KL118 Merdeka Tower 644m
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=956606&page=198
> 
> 2. TRX Platinium Tower 439m
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1135763&page=84
> 
> 3. Fairmont Hotel 370m
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1131385&page=54
> 
> 4. Four Season Hotel & Residence 342m
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=249417&page=109
> 
> 5. Oxley Tower 320m++
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1653010&page=9
> 
> 6. Kempinski Hotel 280m++ (72 storey)
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1136711&page=10
> 
> 
> 7. Stars Residence 270m++ ( 61 storey)
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=718736&page=7
> 
> 8. TA3 & TA4 Tower 270m++ ( 60 storey)
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=481740&page=24
> 
> 9.Lot [email protected] 250m++ (51 storey)
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=251460&page=14
> 
> 
> 10. MAS Annex 230m++ (50 storey)
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=652443&page=14
> 
> 11. Equatorial Hotel 230++ (52 Storey)
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1502061&page=16
> 
> 12. Daya Bumi new Tower 289m ( 60 storey)
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1172141&page=9
> 
> 
> 13. Mid Valley Southpoint Tower 250m++ ( 60 storey)
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1011863&page=12
> 
> 
> 14. KL Eco City 240m ( 60storey)
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505099&page=41
> 
> 15. The Colony 220++ (56 storey)
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1689606&page=2
> 
> 
> 16. Pavillion Elite Tower 230m (50 storey)
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=83812&page=304


some corrections

Four Seasons - 343m

Kempinski- 300m++


----------



## scraper2293

Future NYC skyline = GOD! :cheers:


----------



## isaidso

2 massive multi-tower proposals are out of view (One Yonge and the LCBO lands) and would be appear just to the right.

*Toronto 2022?*









Courtesy of koops65


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

I'm posting here about three separate initiatives in the City of Sydney.

1. *Central Sydney* (aka the traditional Sydney CBD): Sydney is finally throwing off the shackles and embracing taller skyscrapers (i.e. up to 310m in height) as part of the new Draft Central Sydney Planning Strategy.

As part of the Strategy, the City of Sydney is aiming to restrict residential development in Central Sydney in order to stimulate employment and subsequently economic growth.

Unfortunately it is quite difficult to find renders of what the Central Sydney skyline will look like in 2025, but here are some renders of what it could look like by 2036 under a high employment growth scenario.



> *Sydney CBD plan to curb new apartment towers*
> 
> The City of Sydney is proposing a dramatic change to development in the CBD in an attempt to encourage more office and hotel projects and curb the current enthusiasm for apartment towers.
> 
> The draft Central Sydney Planning Strategy, released late Wednesday, would require all new towers over 55m to be at least half commercial. In a further incentive, developers could build above current height limits, up to 300 m, if the towers were exclusively for commercial use.
> 
> Some owners, with sites suitable for commercial development up to the new height limit, would be winners, but others, particularly those expecting to sell or develop apartment towers at the southern end of the city, could lose land value.
> 
> Lord Mayor Clover Moore said past planning strategies had successfully increased the number of residential buildings in the city centre.
> 
> "Now we need to protect and increase the amount of productive floor space to maintain Sydney's economic vitality and resilience," she said, stressing the contribution Sydney business makes to Australia's GDP..
> 
> "Central Sydney has limited capacity to grow north, west and east because of its natural geography and harbour surrounds, heritage and the growth of residential development, which limit potential future renewal and change of use to meet the needs of a changing society."
> 
> Under the current rules, new apartment towers could crowd out other city users, and, in strata title ownership, would be very difficult to change. Other cities, Vancouver and Westminster, are attempting to address the same issue.
> 
> Councillor Moore said the new strategy provided the opportunity to unlock up to 2.9 million square metres of additional floor space for retail, hotel, cultural and office needs to meet long-term targets for the city centre's growth.
> 
> "Planning for growth requires clear policies and careful management to protect the opportunities to increase the new economy's floor space needs from high-priced residential on larger scale sites," she said.
> 
> The new strategy would be the most radical change for the Sydney CBD since 1971, and the first major change to the statutory planning since 1996.
> 
> Ten key changes are proposed including the expansion of Central Sydney to reabsorb The Rocks, Darling Harbour, Ultimo (The Goods Line Central Park and UTS) and Central Railway to Cleveland Street.
> 
> "Having a single consent authority and framework will make planning more consistent and reduce red tape and hurdles," the City said in a release.
> 
> Another key change would be the introduction of an affordable housing levy which is to be phased in over time but will eventually cost commercial developers, 1 per cent of the value of the project and residential developers 3 per cent of their value - which is similar to the levy already in place in Green Square.
> 
> The strategy also removes one solar access plane, and introduces others. The capacity for new height is represented in the accompanying height terrain plan.
> 
> The City's Director of Planning, Development and Transport, Graham Jahn, said the City had received positive responses to the strategy from the NSW Premier, Minister for Planning, Department of Planning and the Sydney Business Chamber.
> 
> "The strategy builds on the evident success of a truly mixed use city centre and the transformational investment that different sectors can bring to the city with the right framework and settings," he said.
> 
> "We believe in a mixed use city, and we want a mixed use outcome."
> 
> The proposals, outlined in the 200 pages of the draft Central Sydney Planning Strategy, will go to Council and the Central Sydney Planning Committee before being put up for public submissions.
> 
> http://www.afr.com/real-estate/sydne...0160713-gq4x4z


All from Appendix L:

http://www.cityofsydney.nsw.gov.au/...14/260213/160719_PDC_ITEM04_ATTACHMENTA27.PDF



> *Introduction*
> This study provides a review of the effect that maximum future development may have on the overall form of the city as viewed from selected vantage points.
> 
> The study is theoretical in that it assumes that every potential development site builds to its maximum height. This scenario is extremely unlikely to eventuate. It should be noted that in each cluster of towers it is more likely that only about 1 in 3 of the potential tall towers will be developed.






























2. *Central to Eveleigh*: A NSW Government initiative. Up to 22,000 new jobs and 26,000 new residents along the 130 hectare corridor.


http://www.centraltoeveleigh.com.au...North_Eveleigh_Open_space_workshop_Slides.pdf

3. *Green Square*: A combined NSW Government / City of Sydney initiative. Up to 21,000 jobs and 61,000 new residents in the 278 hectare area by 2030. 



These three initiatives will essentially form a five kilometre long skyline from Circular Quay in the north to Green Square in the south.


----------



## JD47

That Sydney skyline looks like it'll be rocking the global scene in a few years So far, the most exciting skylines I'm looking at are Toronto, Sydney, New York, London and Dubai.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Hudson11 said:


> while that rendering is inaccurate in that it depicts speculative heights, incorrect designs and cancelled projects, 9 years is a pessimistic outlook on the length of time for other construction projects. A supertall can be built in 3-5 years. Most of NYC's supertalls have small footprints meaning they can be built exceptionally quickly.
> These are the supertalls currently in progress or on hold. 11 in addition to the 7 already completed. So by around 2021 there will very likely be at least 18.
> 
> 
> Central Park Tower – 1550
> 111 w 57th Street – 1438’
> 30 Hudson Yards – 1268’
> Three World Trade Center – 1079’
> 53w53rd – 1050’
> 3 Hudson Boulevard - 1050’
> 35 Hudson Yards – 1009’
> 125 Greenwich ~1000’ (?)
> 
> One Manhattan West – 995’
> One Vanderbilt – 1514’ – Demo
> Two World Trade Center – 1270’ - On Hold
> 
> A dozen or more might start up construction in that time period [key word - might], so 25-30 supertalls is not an outlandish claim for NYC by 2025. (?) means we don't have an official word on height.
> 
> 
> *Potential Supertalls* - several are certain.
> 
> 
> 80 South Street - 1436'
> 666 fifth Avenue – 1400
> 151 East 60th Street ~ 1240’ (?)
> 15 Penn Plaza – 1216’ - stale proposal
> 1 Park Lane – 1210’ (?)
> 45 Broad Street – 1115’
> 50 Hudson Yards – 1068’
> 340 Flatbrush Extension - 1066’ [Brooklyn]
> 66 Hudson Boulevard (The Spiral) – 1006’
> 520 w 41st Street – 1000+ (?)
> 335 Madison Avenue – 1000+ (?)
> 360 Tenth Avenue – 1000+ (?)
> 740 Eighth Avenue - 1000+’ (?)
> 1710 Broadway ~1000’ (?)
> 562 Fifth Avenue ~1000 (?)
> 247 Cherry Street - 1000'
> Two Manhattan West – 995’ (?)
> Court Square City View Tower- 984' [Queens]
> Hudson Yards Phase II West Tower - 984'+ (?)


I'll go one further. I think it's highly likely that New York cruises past 25.

So let's take your 18 supertalls (7 Completed, 1 T/O, 8 U/C, 1 Demo, 1 On Hold)

Now let's look at the others.

*80 South Street* is a shoo-in. It's just a when, not an if. #19
*45 Broad Lane* looks like it will start very soon. I don't see that one going away #20
*50 Hudson Yards* is 100% going to happen. The entire Hudson Yards is coming together nicely. No reason to believe one will fall through the cracks. #21
*The Spiral* will happen (unfortunately). Go away Bjarke! #22
*Two Manhattan West* (at ~1,216') is also a given (the project's already started). #23
*Court City Square* is also 99% sure to happen. That's #24

*Liberty Rising* will either happen or not depending on a referendum this November in New Jersey.

As far as I'm concerned, New York will have at least 24 buildings w/o Liberty Rising (and that's assuming that no other buildings will be proposed by 2022). As you note, a supertall can take 3 years, so we have 6 more years of supertall proposals as well. 25 supertalls is 99.99% likely imo. And that's even assuming that all of the other vaguer proposals get shelved (just like 1 Park Lane or 15 Penn Plaza). The only segment of the housing sector that will crater is ultra luxury skyscrapers. After Steinway and Central Park Tower, the others will likely get canned. But remember that NY is WAAAYYYY behind on Class A Commercial, and Hudson Yards is only a small piece of the solution.


----------



## HK999

The New York skyline will be spectacular, only challenged by Shenzhen. :cheers2:


----------



## droneriot

50HY is 100% going to happen but is it 100% going to be supertall?


----------



## aceflamingo26

da ATL


----------



## hulibobo

No,it would not be spectacular.NY was spectacular in 1930 but not today.These ugly towers like 420 Park Avenue are destroying the city.Buildings like Chrysler Building etc. will be destroyed because you dont see these buildings anymore.They are hiding becuse of ugly towers like Central Park Antenne and Nordstrom Antenne.NY is dead.

http://67.media.tumblr.com/ad9ab63bf91dc371d5c2d9539bc8ab13/tumblr_o0b3uvvvxC1tuoiuqo1_1280.jpg
This was great.

http://static6.businessinsider.com/...fe1055e-830-603/future-skyline-2_edited-1.jpg
Ugyl shit towers.

If you dont see the difference and see,that the new towers has no architecture,you have no plan about architecture.


And what is good if city XY has the biggest Skyline with 1000 piece of 1000+towers and the other city has 500 500+ towers!?Hardly one lives there theye are all places of banks and speculants.It is not an advantage for a city,just for people who buy an apartment for 100 billion dollars and never live there.There are hundreds of great Skylines worldwide,for example the Skyline of LA is great and they dont need hundred another towers.It is good as it is.Every city with hundreds of skyscrapers look like a mass animal husbandry.Chinese cities(sorry but it is so) are sooo ugly and the most of asian cities.Grey blocks,where everyone has 20 square meter in the sky.It is not a human life.1000 people live next to you,1000 over you,1000 under you.Bad Air etc.So i cannot understand how a human can say,that this is beautifoul and great.


----------



## isaidso

Contrary to popular belief, towers are built to satisfy a demand not to make pretty skyline shots for tourists. I love the 1920-1930s towers of north America too but I also don't want our cities turning into museums stuck in time. They must continually evolve if they want to remain vibrant, efficient, centres of prosperity.


----------



## JuanPaulo

hulibobo said:


> No,it would not be spectacular.NY was spectacular in 1930 but not today.These ugly towers like 420 Park Avenue are destroying the city.Buildings like Chrysler Building etc. will be destroyed because you dont see these buildings anymore.They are hiding becuse of ugly towers like Central Park Antenne and Nordstrom Antenne.NY is dead.


That is probably what people said back in the 1930's when Empire State, Chrysler, etc. were proposed and/or being built.


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ sorry to say but 432 DID ruin a bit NYs skyline.... it will never be famous as chrysler or ESB, its just a simple box with squared windows, even a 13 year old can design that tower in google sketchup... I love NY's architecture and skyline but I really HATE 432 Park.... just my opinion however I dont think the other projects like verre or central park tower will ruin NYs skyline, the contrary it will improve and make it more futuristic, cant wait for them to be built!


----------



## Manitopiaaa

isaidso said:


> Contrary to popular belief, towers are built to satisfy a demand not to make pretty skyline shots for tourists. I love the 1920-1930s towers of north America too but I also don't want our cities turning into museums stuck in time. They must continually evolve if they want to remain vibrant, efficient, centres of prosperity.


Those 1920s-1930s towers are a bonus for any skyline that has them, which is very few. Frankly, they are still the star attractions for many. When I went to Chicago I found the Temple Buiding, Board of Trade, Tribune Tower and Mathis Tower to be much much impressive than some buildings 2-3x their height.

What adds to their star power is rarity. In 1940 the Top 100 Tallest Skycrapers came from just a small subset of cities:
#1 New York (57/100)
#2 Chicago (19/100)
#3 Pittsburgh (4/100)
#4 Detroit (3/100)
#5 Philadelphia (2/100)
#5 Cincinnati (2/100)
#5 Kansas City (2/100)
And then other cities only had 1 in the Top 100: Baltimore, Baton Rouge, Boston, Cleveland, Columbus, Hartford, Los Angeles, Newark, Oklahoma City, Seattle, Toronto

More than 3/4s were in Chicago and New York alone! 83 of the Top 100 were in Chicago, Detroit, New York, Philadelphia and Pittsburgh. And 99% were in the USA. Even static cities like Kansas City still look imposing because of these older architectural gems. I would much rather have one 500' tower from 1920 in my city, than have three 500' cookie-cutter condos from 2016. And I think a lot of skylines have been ruined because of new development, like Brooklyn and their ugly condos.


----------



## streetscapeer

I agree to an extent, but I also think that one or two standout towers (like the upcoming supertall 340 Flatbush Ave) will cause it to rebound and drastically reshape it for the better.

Nonetheless, I also think it looks quite fine currently, and I love the tremendous growth occurring now (less than stellar towers are sometimes necessary before we start getting mature-looking towers).

Downtown Brooklyn by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

geoking66 said:


> I think the reason that Toronto seems less "immediate" than Chicago is that they're orientated differently. Chicago sprawls along the lake with a small inward cluster at the Loop, whereas Toronto is more of an expanding "T" that has a base around Bay & King and then sprawls inland up through to Bloor and then tapers outwards at major cross-streets. Viewed from the north, Toronto's skyline is way more impressive because you see the depth.
> 
> I'm actually not a huge fan of Chicago's skyline expressly for this reason. One minute you've got the dense Loop and the next it becomes a sprawl of disjointed low-rises and a messy grid, whereas Toronto tends to gradually shorten along thoroughfares outwards from the spine. With the mid- and sometimes high-rise booms along King, Queen, Adelaide and Richmond, it's "bulking up," just as a number of new developments will fill in the gaps along Yonge. Once that's in place, I think the criticism of Toronto will dissipate.


 Directional bias is a kind of convoluted viewpoint when criticizing skylines.. if you looked at Toronto from the east or west.. the up and down building clusters pretty much mirror the skyline of Chicago when looking from the east and west. I don't think it matters where the vantage point starts and what direction the city sprawls... (whether you want the T to start from the south and move north; or Chicago's to start from the east and sprawl west).


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ 

*Chicago*


Skyline and views 004 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

U/C 280M++ SCRAPER IN KL


----------



## lowenmeister

*SHENZHEN*









uc,prep,prop


----------



## Qantas743

Melbourne - just some of what's proposed (in addition to all the huge towers already built and under construction:













































































































data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City (Lower Manhattan) 2025*










renderings by Thomas_Koloski at Yimby


----------



## droneriot

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^
> 
> *Chicago*
> 
> 
> Skyline and views 004 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr


Huh, I was in Chicago, coming from Milwaukee, and somehow I didn't notice that long stretch of tall buildings north of the main skyline at all. :lol:

Opened my eyes to something completely new and shocking, I had no idea, I thought there was the city core and nothing major outside.

-edit- I WAS EVEN ON SEARS TOWER LOOKING OUT IN ALL DIRECTIONS, and still didn't see that!!


----------



## mw123

droneriot said:


> Huh, I was in Chicago, coming from Milwaukee, and somehow I didn't notice that long stretch of tall buildings north of the main skyline at all. :lol:
> 
> Opened my eyes to something completely new and shocking, I had no idea, I thought there was the city core and nothing major outside.
> 
> -edit- I WAS EVEN ON SEARS TOWER LOOKING OUT IN ALL DIRECTIONS, and still didn't see that!!


Yeah I also never realised that until I rode a bike up north along the lake.


----------



## RegattaZho

*Jakarta*




































by Mario Wibowo


----------



## RandomDude01

Would love to see what Las Vegas would look like by 2025.


----------



## Cesar900




----------



## TheIllinoisan

droneriot said:


> Huh, I was in Chicago, coming from Milwaukee, and somehow I didn't notice that long stretch of tall buildings north of the main skyline at all. :lol:
> 
> Opened my eyes to something completely new and shocking, I had no idea, I thought there was the city core and nothing major outside.
> 
> -edit- I WAS EVEN ON SEARS TOWER LOOKING OUT IN ALL DIRECTIONS, and still didn't see that!!


Yea most people dont know that there are many tall buildings in Chicago along the lake front north of the Loop. There are well over a hundred highrises up there that most people dont realize exist. And south of the Loop, around Hyde Park, there are a good 30-40 highrises.


----------



## dminer

Manitopiaaa said:


> Those 1920s-1930s towers are a bonus for any skyline that has them, which is very few. Frankly, they are still the star attractions for many. When I went to Chicago I found the Temple Buiding, Board of Trade, Tribune Tower and Mathis Tower to be much much impressive than some buildings 2-3x their height.


Also true for Moscow/Warsaw. Both cities now have modern glass clusters and they sure are popular, especially as Europe in general has less skyscrapers and on a smaller scale compared to rest of the world, but the tourists are definitely more drawn to Seven Sisters and/or Palace of Culture. Glass boxes will keep rising for years to come everywhere, the "old style" will likely never comeback. The very few cites in the world that such towers are lucky


----------



## Thorondor

Rochester, MN should have a very solid claim for the best U.S. skyline for a metro under 400k. It currently has 4 towers in the 20-25 story range proposed or planned, as well as a 10 story vertical expansion (30 total) and 13-story tower. 
Any other news on smaller cities with increased development in the next 10 years?


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Thorondor said:


> Rochester, MN should have a very solid claim for the best U.S. skyline for a metro under 250k. It currently has 4 towers in the 20-25 story range proposed or planned, as well as a 10 story vertical expansion (30 total) and 13-story tower.
> Any other news on smaller cities with increased development in the next 10 years?


Bartlesville, OK has a pretty good skyline for only having 37k people in a metro area of 52,000. It even includes Frank Lloyd Wright's only skyscraper at 19 stories:



















It'll be one of the best skylines in Northern Oklahoma in 2025 :banana:

In the world, the most impressive has to be Benidorm, Spain imo.


----------



## Thorondor

Manitopiaaa said:


> Bartlesville, OK has a pretty good skyline for only having 37k people in a metro area of 52,000. It even includes Frank Lloyd Wright's only skyscraper at 19 stories:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be one of the best skylines in Northern Oklahoma in 2025 :banana:
> 
> In the world, the most impressive has to be Benidorm, Spain imo.


I've always been impressed by Bartlesville as well (easily tops the <100k range). It is always a big plus when a skyline features an architectural jewel like the Price Tower. My favorite for Rochester is the plummer building (tallest in Minnesota upon completion).

It looks like the petroleum companies did a lot to build density in downtown Bartlesville. Any developments that you are aware of for the future?

Benidorm definitely beats every city of a similar size in both density and overall height, but lacks architectural variety. And of course it benefits from hundreds of thousands of tourists in the summer. According to emporis, it has 6 buildings planned or under construction of ~300 ft or higher. I would expect it to retain the worldwide title for largest skyline of a small city until 2025 and the foreseeable future.


----------



## geoking66

Urban Melbourne just updated its CBD and Southbank development model. The visuals are stunning:

Current, U/C and planning, future:









3D view:









(Source)


----------



## streetscapeer

*NY Rendering 2020*

All posted by Thomas_Koloski on Yimbyforums and on Yimby


----------



## Marsupalami

*IF ONLY THIS WAS THE BEST SKYLINE OF 1985...not 2025.*
Johannesburg would be in with a shout !

Johannesburg Skyline by Nicolas Proust, on Flickr

img33849-Johannesburg-skyline by abraham Botha, on Flickr

My City by Greg Giessing, on Flickr


----------



## Braudian88

Likely skyline of Mexico City in 2025 (can get to change some project)...



brickellresidence said:


> ^^ Interesting, there should be thread of that , after your Idea I decided to take screenshots of my sketchup models of all the projects, so This is how it will look by 2020 with 4 supertalls (309m,320m,335m,447m) in ReformaHenge


----------



## isaidso

This model was on display at Metro Hall in June. It shows all proposed, under construction, and existing buildings in Toronto's downtown core.

*Looking north from the lake*



*Looking south from Bloor Street*


Both courtesy of Automation Gallery


----------



## isaidso

One more of Toronto.









Courtesy of koops65


----------



## Hudson11

London 


View from the Top by Aarish Shah, on Flickr


----------



## dbhaskar

*ShenZhen*


----------



## Hudson11

*USA 2025 - *select projects 

NYC - Hudson Yards and the World Trade Center



















Chicago - Wolf Point and Vista Tower



















San Francisco - Salesforce Tower + additional skyline altering developments


----------



## the man from k-town

NYC by 2020


225 W 57th St (Central Park Tower von NyConstructionPhoto auf Flickr


----------



## Burrazer

Belgrade


----------



## akif90

*There have about 6 supertall & megatall was underconstruction in KL*




_*KUALA LUMPUR*_



























https://www.flickr.com/photos/alvinpoh/


----------



## bus driver

*T/O|U/C|Prep|Approved* in Moscow



DzhendoyanV said:


> ^^ *Увеличение по клику*


----------



## Hudson11




----------



## Denjiro

Saigon, Vietnam
SELECT WATERFRONT DEVELOPMENTS

Saigon skyline 2015 @ daylight by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr

*Thu Thiem Empire City | 86fl | Prep*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=790212



> *CBRE Launches Its Report On Thu Thiem New Urban Area *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SAIGON, September 21, 2015* – In September 2015, CBRE Vietnam published a report on the Thu Thiem New Urban Area, the planned new financial and commercial centre for Ho Chi Minh City (HCMC). In addition to highlighting, the significant potential positive impact of planned developments in Thu Thiem, the report also touched on factors that have prevented the Thu Thiem project from achieving satisfactory progress in the past few years.
> 
> Located across the Saigon River from District 1, the 657 hectare area known as Thu Thiem is ideally located to become the *Pudong of Ho Chi Minh City*. Transportation to and from the Thu Thiem peninsula from District 1, District 9, Thu Duc District and the rest of District 2 is very simple. Recognizing this important feature of Thu Thiem, the local government introduced a development plan for the area in 1997.
> 
> Currently, 99% of land has been cleared and Thu Thiem can immediately offer 382 hectares of residential space for 26,618 apartments and another 334 hectares of commercial space. Upon completion, Thu Thiem will have a resident population of 150,000 with a daily working population of 220,000.
> 
> Commenting on the potential of Thu Thiem, Marc Townsend, Managing Director of CBRE Vietnam, said: “The development of Thu Thiem offers an opportunity to connect the eastern bank of the river with the rest of the city. Possessing a large land bank, this is an ideal location for the development of a new financial, commercial and residential centre for HCMC. *The need for a new central business district (CBD) is becoming even more urgent as the existing CBD is running short of land for development*.
> 
> At the moment Thu Thiem remains largely a greenfield site and until recently has had little connection with the rest of the city. To date only a tunnel and a bridge have been completed to connect Thu Thiem to the rest of the city. Four other bridges and a metro link are still either under-construction or under planning.
> 
> Source: _CBRE Vietnam_


*The Nexus | Approved*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1636820









http://www.refico.com.vn/nexus-13.html

*Melinh Tower | 200m+ | Prep*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=657924









http://novahome.com.vn/du-an/du-an-can-ho-saigon-melinh-tower_725458.aspx

*Vinhomes Golden River | U/C *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=662978









http://vinhomes-bason.vn/

*Landmark 81 & Vinhomes Central Park | 462m | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1785546










http://en.propertysaigon.com/










http://www.atkinsglobal.com/en-gb/projects/vincom-landmark-81


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City Reforma Skyline*


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK 2020*

--------------------------------->>>>>>>










CR : https://www.flickr.com/photos/128973...3/19307845340/









http://propholic.com/prop-talk/new-i...t-condominium/


----------



## isaidso

A birds eye view of Toronto on a misty morning:





















Renderings courtesy of koops65


----------



## Tommy Boy

When will Toronto get it's first supertall? Anyone knows?


----------



## ainvan

Tommy Boy said:


> When will Toronto get it's first supertall? Anyone knows?


Hopefully in 2019.

There are currently three proposed supertalls.

1) 1-7 Yonge (320 m)









2) Mirvish+Gehry Toronto (305 m)









3) The One (304 m)


----------



## binhai

Hudson11 said:


>


A+ video.


----------



## dendenden

NYC was so quiet for a long time, but it is awoke! It will eventually look like every future movie it has ever been portrayed in.


----------



## isaidso

ainvan said:


> Hopefully in 2019.
> 
> There are currently three proposed supertalls.


And rumours circulating of a 4th coming to Yonge/Gerrard.


----------



## Dito Roso

Jakarta
Supertall Projects when completed by 2018 / 2019:











The on-going (under construction stage) supertalls in Jakarta (from left to right)
# Indonesia Satu twin towers (303 m)
# Thamrin Nine (334 m)
# The ICON (350 m)


----------



## Dito Roso

Skyline of northern part of Sudirman, Jakarta.

*2016*









*2018*


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv - Yafo and metro municipalities with over 350 towers 

230 towers built+U.C today
130 more approved/proposed


----------



## streetscapeer

nyc








Credit: Thomas_Koloski


----------



## itom 987

Here is what Edmonton's skyline might look like with the proposed 80 storey Alldritt Tower.
Keep in mind that Edmonton already has 3 new tallest skyscrapers under construction in it's skyline that are not visible in the photo below.


Alldritttower by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr


----------



## TheIllinoisan

itom 987 said:


> Here is what Edmonton's skyline might look like with the proposed 80 storey Alldritt Tower.
> Keep in mind that Edmonton already has 3 new tallest skyscrapers under construction in it's skyline that are not visible in the photo below.
> 
> 
> Alldritttower by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr


That just looks silly. Reminds me of the Devon Tower in OKC, but even more out of place.


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Paseo de la Reforma gateway (Mexico City)*

(still missing half of its taller projects)


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto 2022*

4 supertalls (300m+)
49 skyscrapers (200m-300m)
410 highrises (100-200m)









Urban Toronto


----------



## isaidso

ainvan said:


> *Toronto 2022*
> 
> 4 supertalls (300m+)
> 49 skyscrapers (200m-300m)
> 410 highrises (100-200m)


That's a meaty inventory of buildings. Btw, SSP has the 100-200m count at 429, 438, or 444 (depending on whether one uses roof height, official height, or pinnacle height). 463, 473, or 479 if you count Mississauga.


----------



## DEJAH

*Bogotá D.C. - Colombia*

Current skyline:


Bogotá by Adriana Tovar, no Flickr


Sem título by mientras duermen grupo graffiti, no Flickr


Bogota lights by Sebastian Di Domenico, no Flickr


Sem título by Beto Durán, no Flickr


Sem título by mario sanchez, no Flickr


Atardecer Bogotano by mario sanchez, no Flickr











2013-14 - Skyline Bogotá D.C by Alejandro Pérez Madrid PH. by Alejandro Pérez Madrid, en Flickr

Future skylines. There's currently a tower of 268m (estimated with spire to reach 317m) in construction.










Another tower projected to reach 457m, the tallest in Latin America.









A complex with two 260+m towers.









A Trump project consistent of two 340m towers.
​


----------



## akif90

*CAN'T WAIT TO SEE KL SKYLINE IN 2020 WITH NEW SUPERTALL*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/burunghantu_75/


----------



## mw123

Melbourne's North End

6 buildings over 200m under construction in this photo.

From left to right: EQ 220m, Empire 198m, Aurora 269m, Lighthouse 218m, Victoria One 246m, Vision 226m, Swanston Central 237m.




A-brain said:


>


Should look something like this when complete:


----------



## akif90

_*KL SUPERTALL U/C*_


----------



## TheIllinoisan

mw123 said:


> Melbourne's North End
> 
> 6 buildings over 200m under construction in this photo.
> 
> From left to right: EQ 220m, Empire 198m, Aurora 269m, Lighthouse 218m, Victoria One 246m, Vision 226m, Swanston Central 237m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should look something like this when complete:


Swanston Central looks like a huge, square turd. Im sorry to see this city suffer such horrid "design" (or lack thereof...).


----------



## geoking66

TheIllinoisan said:


> Swanston Central looks like a huge, square turd. Im sorry to see this city suffer such horrid "design" (or lack thereof...).


Melbourne has a ton of fantastic architecture going up right now and in the works. Eq, Lighthouse, Victoria One, Conservatory, 35 Spring, West Side Place, Queens Place and Premier in the CBD alone are all great.


----------



## saiho

Shenzhen with some of the bigger projects shopped in



lowenmeister said:


> other perspectives


----------



## streetscapeer

Midtown NYC by 2020









posted by TK on Yimby


----------



## nasle

Bangkok 2020 Full


----------



## JuanPaulo

When I see all these future skyline renderings, I cant help but thing that the undisputed #1 spot will be between New York City and Shenzhen. Everything else is just a tier below.


----------



## lowenmeister

JuanPaulo said:


> When I see all these future skyline renderings, I cant help but thing that the undisputed #1 spot will be between New York City and Shenzhen. Everything else is just a tier below.


pretty much,Shenzhen and New york are more or less tied in terms of quantity with Shenzhen actually having the edge in terms of 200m+ skyscrapers(80 com or TO+63 uc which of 34 is above ground and 29 in various stages of ground works according to gaoloumi). Dubai is also up there in terms of quantity but the geographic elements of Shenzhen or New york are almost completely absent and the skyline looks much more incomplete than either Shenzhen or New York.


----------



## Hudson11

Is it likely Shenzhen will build a new tower as tall as PingAn FC? It seemed like the developer got into trouble for it being taller than what Chinese officials expected to be. Shenzhen has enough supertall and skyscraper projects down the pipe to remain a solid competitor for the Number 1 skyline spot, but will it get another icon out of the lot?


----------



## lowenmeister

Hudson11 said:


> Is it likely Shenzhen will build a new tower as tall as PingAn FC? It seemed like the developer got into trouble for it being taller than what Chinese officials expected to be. Shenzhen has enough supertall and skyscraper projects down the pipe to remain a solid competitor for the Number 1 skyline spot, but will it get another icon out of the lot?


actually seems quite likely that we will get something as tall or taller than ping an,the fear was that the western parts of the city (Qianhai)and the like would have a height limit of around 150m or so but instead it seems to be around 350m judging by ongoing projects. According to this recent source the height limit problem above Qianhai has recently been resolved by the local authorities if translate is working correctly,it seems that any project approved previously to the new height limits in the Qianhai area are exempt
http://sztqb.sznews.com/html/2016-11/25/content_3671731.htm
any chinese speakers that could translate better?
航空限高问题也实现破局。前海管理局已组织完成航空限高5项补充论证。民航中南局近日也对前湾妈湾片区8处超高建筑航空限高做出预批复，突破了前海此前的“天花板”限制。
Height limits on airline issues also broke. Harbour Authority has completed before height limits on air 5 supplementary arguments. Bureau of civil aviation in the South in recent days, the qianwan Mawan section 8 super high-rise building height limits on airlines to make reply, broke through the sea before the "ceiling" limits.

The easternmost part(Luohu district) is further from the airport than Futian district where ping an is located and the luohu local government is planning massive redevelopment projects,most notably a cluster development of a 740m+670m towers around Kingkey. many other towers planned arent that tall but have interesting designs that could make them landmarks in their own right.


----------



## the spliff fairy

I think Shenzhen will be double NYC, it already has more 200m+ towers, and has more u/c than NYC has already built:

*Shenzhen:*

Built and T/O: 68 (of which 8 are supertalls)
Under-construction: 66 (of which 9 are supertalls)
Prep: 78
Total: 212

*NYC:*

Built and T/O: 71 (of which 9 are supertalls)
Under-construction: 19 (of which 6 are supertalls)
Prep: 12
Total: 102


^Correct the stats if there are any discrepancies please


----------



## TowerVerre:)

^^ And there will be no end to this boom in the next years, since there are 80+ more supertalls scheduled in the village redevelopment and CBD masterplans or proposed. Also countless 200m+ of course.


----------



## streetscapeer

the spliff fairy said:


> I think Shenzhen will be almost triple NYC, it already has more 200m+ towers, and has more u/c than NYC has already built:
> 
> *Shenzhen:*
> 
> Built and T/O: 68 (of which 8 are supertalls)
> Under-construction: 66 (of which 9 are supertalls)
> Prep: 78
> Total: 212
> 
> *NYC:*
> 
> Built and T/O: 60 (of which 9 are supertalls)
> Under-construction: 11 (of which 6 are supertalls)
> Prep: 13
> Total: 85
> 
> 
> ^Correct the stats if there are any discrepancies please




Yankeesfan wrote this over at SSP



yankeesfan1000 said:


> 71 current buildings over 200 meters, another 19 U/C, plus 1 Vanderbilt, 340 Flatbush, The Spire, 562 5th Ave, 262 Fifth Ave, 520 5th Ave, 8 West 30th Street, 126 Madison Avenue, 281 5th Ave, 43-30 24th ST, 200 Amsterdam Avenue, and 45 Park Place, that while aren't U/C, have active sites. So the total number of completed, U/C, and prep buildings in New York of at least 200 meters tall, is about 102.


----------



## the spliff fairy

streetscapeer said:


> Yankeesfan wrote this over at SSP


Thanks man, updated.


----------



## isaidso

So 212 for Shenzhen and 102 for NYC. They're both way out in front but Shenzhen being double New York is quite something.


----------



## PJH2015

*Manchester, UK*

Not quite Shenzen or New York City, but the development of a skyline in Manchester is beginning to pick up pace. Credit to VDB for the model, I may have posted an earlier version of this previously but this is now more accurate and more likely to happen, as a number of the developments are at demolition / groundworks / construction stage



VDB said:


> So with news this week that Manchester will be getting a new tallest building (which will be taller than the 'tallest building' we're already building :lol I decided it was time to update my future skyline model.
> 
> My Sketchup skills are not as good as ThreeFour34's - nope, not even close. So my model for Trinity Islands is mediocre at best - treat this as a massing model (although ThreeFour34's model for Owen St is spot on).
> 
> I made the windows in MS Paint :lol: Also haven't put the bridges on because I sincerely believe they will not happen (the white building to the left is supposed to be Water St and the Brown one on the right is supposed to be Wilburn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There may not be much in it between this and Owen St, but as expected Trinity 1 absolutely DOMINATES from the Salford side of the city
> 
> Ordsall will really feel like part of the city centre with this looming over:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming in from Regent Road will be just as exciting - if not more exciting - than coming into town via White City in future (I've managed to frame Beetham here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that struck me is how THIN this will appear from some angles - see here from White City:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The River Irwell will look like a canyon created by God himself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further out, it becomes plainly obvious that Manchester is now a _two peak city_ - two skyscraper clusters, and two tall skyscrapers 'peaking'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owen St still dominates from Brooks Bar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-peak city from Whalley Range :cheers:


Apologies for the post size, but it gives a very good overall idea of what Manchester will hopefully look like by 2025 (possibly earlier)


----------



## Zaz965

london by SE9








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=315079&page=973


----------



## Zaz965

new york by germantower








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1589209&page=51


----------



## Hudson11

San Francisco's future skyline is on the rise...


DSC_0903_g by shinglesware, on Flickr


----------



## phoenixboi08

A bit of a more comprehensive detail of NY:

*Downtown, looking North to Midtown; LIC to Northeast*









City Realty, June 2016


*Downtown, looking South; Jersey City to Southwest*









City Realty, June 2016


*Midtown, looking South to Downtown; Jersey City to Southwest & Downtown Brooklyn to Southeast*









City Realty, June 2016

*Downtown Brooklyn, looking West to Lower Manhattan/Downtown*










City Realty, via Curbed, August 2015

*Downtown Brooklyn, looking North to Greenpoint & Long Island City, Midtown Manhattan to Northwest*










City Realty, via Curbed, August 2015

*Above:Looking Northwest along East River waterfront (Williamsburg to Long Island City - behind Greenpoint))

Below: Looking Northeast along East River waterfront towards Midtown Manhattan (Williamsburg to Longisland City - far right)*










City Realty, via Curbed, August 2015


----------



## germantower

^^ The crazy thing about those renders is, that most what is depicted is already UC or some of it even built already. No farstretched renders, but everything that will be reality in around 3 years time. Crazy stuff going on in the big apple.


----------



## phoenixboi08

germantower said:


> ^^ The crazy thing about those renders is, that most what is depicted is already UC or some of it even built already. No farstretched renders, but everything that will be reality in around 3 years time. Crazy stuff going on in the big apple.


Yeah, there are about...


phoenixboi08 said:


> ...17 [Supertalls] that will finish over the next 1-4 years (or else will begin construction), including 3 WTC as well as another 4 proposals with no definite date, yet.


That would bring the total of Supertalls, alone, up from 7, today, to almost 30. Not to mention all the projects on the Lower East Side, LIC, Brooklyn, FiDi, and along the Brooklyn/Queens Waterfront.


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^It seems like Southeast Asian buildings are taking their inspiration from ancient ruins.


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC* - Hudson Yards (Phase I)











IMG_0613 by PIERRE WILLAUME, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^You mean to say that 10 Hudson Yards is getting companions?


----------



## Hudson11

A Chicagoan said:


> ^^You mean to say that 10 Hudson Yards is getting companions?


you're asking about the largest private real estate development project in the US?


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^Well, well, that's going to add a lot of somethings to the skyline.


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami 2025* - more supertalls than Chicago planned, but will they come to fruition?

*502 North*










*Miami ITC*










*One Bayfront Plaza*










*One Brickell City Center*










*Towers by Foster*










*Skyrise Miami*










*300 Biscyane*










*China City Construction Corp Towers *


----------



## itom 987

Edmonton's eastern skyline with the Alldritt Tower.



hilman said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/32764965422/


Don't ask me about the other buildings on the model, I have no clue what those are for.


----------



## sbarn

San Francisco:




























Source: Socketsite


----------



## Joakim3

In terms of pure grandure and scale, New York has gone completely off the deep end in terms of building up. 

In terms of what "looks" the best.... beauty is all in the eyes of the beholder. But some Dubai, Miami, Hong Kong, Shanghai, Washington D.C., Gold Coast are a few of my favorites in terms of asthetics


----------



## the spliff fairy

Shenzhen will have 212 buildings of 200m+ (more than double NYC's for example) by then, and 17 supertalls

Thanks to Tower Verre (and this would only be a fraction of the skyline)











^On top of all that Shenzhen is conjoined to Guangzhou, with a similar sized skyline


----------



## phoenixboi08

the spliff fairy said:


> Shenzhen will have 212 buildings of 200m+ (more than double NYC's for example) by then, and 17 supertalls


Then, being 2025 or another date? I only see roughly 120 for both; where's a more complete list?


----------



## Axelferis

sbarn said:


> San Francisco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Socketsite


I love!!!


----------



## the spliff fairy

phoenixboi08 said:


> Then, being 2025 or another date? I only see roughly 120 for both; where's a more complete list?



This is a list from last year of the 200m+ buildings in Shenzhen by 2020, divided into currently completed (60 buildings), u/c (57) and prep (78). Total 195:

completed/ topped out:











under construction:











prep:












According to Gaoloumi this year, it's now:

Built and T/O: 68 (of which 8 are supertalls)
Under-construction: 66 (of which 9 are supertalls)
Prep: 78*
Total: 212

*^the 518m one in the prep section is recently on hold though.


----------



## phoenixboi08

the spliff fairy said:


> ...
> 
> According to Gaoloumi this year, it's now:
> 
> Built and T/O: 68 (of which 8 are supertalls)
> Under-construction: 66 (of which 9 are supertalls)
> Prep: 78*
> Total: 212


Thanks.

*I thought about Gaoloumi, but I've had bad luck accessing the site, lately. It can take quite long to load (maybe I should try a vpn?).


----------



## Manitopiaaa

the spliff fairy said:


> Shenzhen will have 212 buildings of 200m+ (more than double NYC's for example) by then, and 17 supertalls
> 
> Thanks to Tower Verre (and this would only be a fraction of the skyline)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^On top of all that Shenzhen is conjoined to Guangzhou, with a similar sized skyline


It's a two hour drive from Guangzhou to Shenzhen. They are nearby, but Shenzhen doesn't border Guangzhou (you have to drive through gritty, industrial Dongguan).


----------



## the spliff fairy

^yep, they're still part of the contiguous city though, ever since an arm of Shenzhen coursed up the estuary and linked with Dongguan (check it out on Google Earth). As of 2015 Guangzhou-Dongguan-Shenzhen officially became the world's biggest city, with 41 million people (metro 55 million). It's the biggest single urban mass - not to be confused with a megalopolis.


Jiangmen, Zhongshan, Hong Kong etc aren't counted because there are small gaps:


----------



## the spliff fairy

Thus in terms of 200m+, the Pearl River City will have

Shenzhen 211 (inc 23 supertalls built and u/c only)
Guangzhou-Foshan (no idea about prep work, but counting built and u/c only) 44 inc 12 supertalls
Dongguan (as above) 8 including 1 supertall


Thus the tally for the whole city by 2021 will be at least: 263 buildings over 200m, inc 36 supertalls.

It will also happen to be adjacent to Hong Kong, a city of 70 buildings over 200m inc 6 supertalls. In other words, head to the area if you like skyscrapers.


----------



## germantower

^^ You are trying to mislead and make it seem as if Shenzhen Dongguan and Guangzhou are one city, while they are not. The three cities are also divided by greenery, rivers, industrial areas and lowrise areas that are far from being hyper developed skyscraper filled forests. Furthermore Shenzhen and Kowloon are also seperated by a river and 20km of forests and hills.


----------



## the spliff fairy

^As I mentioned before Hong Kong is not counted due to the border _and_ the gaps.

The other three however are - they are three cities that have conjoined. Thus they have three massive centres with all that you expect from a city - skyscrapers, highrises, plazas, highways, and shopping streets, but that 'dwindle' out into the highrise suburbs and industrial areas, but that are still just as dense and not anything like Western suburbs /exurbs. These latter areas are also conjoined - insofar that you can walk from one paved street onto another and have thus crossed from one city to another. Once again this is not a megalopolis of disparate cities, but fully conjoined cities into one. Rather like Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto (the Keihanshin).

This is why in 2015 the Pearl River City was recognised as a single urban entity, and officially became the world's largest city following the World Bank Report on urbanisation in that year:

https://www.theguardian.com/cities/...rtake-tokyo-world-largest-megacity-urban-area

Do check it out on Google Earth

overview of the three cities:










The border between Dongguan-Shenzhen 











The border between Guanzhou-Dongguan (one of several merge points)











Zoom -this is not an exurb (notice the highrise developments casting shadows on either side of the river):


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC 2025* - 666 Fifth Avenue by Zaha Hadid Architects. 426 M "restack" tower in the heart of midtown. 










If plans go ahead, this 60 year old building will be partially taken down and then built on top of:


----------



## isaidso

That Hadid tower is beautiful.


----------



## aquamaroon

User "Doctorboffin" over on SkyScraperPage put together a great map of the current development in Los Angeles. About half of these future buildings are under construction, and half are proposed. So while they may not all be built, it's a pretty good bet that the clear majority will be. And one quick caveat, I believe these are all just the massing of the buildings which is why they are all blocks. The designs of the various buildings will look very different. Anyways this is what the Los Angeles skyline could look like by 2025:














































Here is the original post on SSP, addition renders over there

With a little luck we'll get some more proposals down the line, and someday they'll fill in the entire downtown freeway ring. Again h/t "Doctorboffin" for his great work :cheers:


----------



## Kadzman

Latest Kuala Lumpur scale model as of Mar 02 2017. Clear blocks are approved proposals. Solid whites are under construction. Some proposals are still missing and heights are generally proportional to scale.
IMG_20170402_151424 by kaaok, on Flickr
Bandar Malaysia KL from SE by kaaok, on Flickr


----------



## taotao10101

the spliff fairy said:


> Thus in terms of 200m+, the Pearl River City will have
> 
> 
> 
> Shenzhen 211 (inc 23 supertalls built and u/c only)
> 
> Guangzhou-Foshan (no idea about prep work, but counting built and u/c only) 44 inc 12 supertalls
> 
> Dongguan (as above) 8 including 1 supertall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus the tally for the whole city by 2021 will be at least: 263 buildings over 200m, inc 36 supertalls.
> 
> 
> 
> It will also happen to be adjacent to Hong Kong, a city of 70 buildings over 200m inc 6 supertalls. In other words, head to the area if you like skyscrapers.




Macau and Zhuhai also have a considerable number of skyscrapers. Shown here is a map of Shizimen strait and Hengqin peninsula from gaoloumi. At least 7 supertalls built, u/c or under prep can be seen(A1-D4). Not counting the other areas of Zhuhai and Macau


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK *


----------



## QalzimCity

*a new prince is born in KL - hakunamatata TRX *



nazrey said:


> ศูนย์การเงิน TRX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=12&v=epFmN3878cw





FNNG said:


> Epic view. Its like every high rise in KL is looking at this new baby to rise.





teckkang said:


> taken today from MyTown


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK NEW LAND MARK 



*





































Amorn PonJaroen










Natthawut Natthawut Wannachat‎


----------



## enrigue8

I made a quick video of the future of our cities.
Enjoy it !


----------



## enrigue8

I made a quick video of the future of our cities.
Enjoy it!


----------



## sigma21

Mexico City Skyline 2020 (Reforma Avenue)


----------



## BigBiggerBiggest

I love the idea of the future world but the only think i can see being remotely plausible would be the individual pod system which would then feed into a hyperloop styled train system. Everything else just smacks of being too expensive. Infrastructure changes needed to get to where we would like to be would need to jump a few evolutionary steps, not to mention the revolutionary changes needed. Other than that i love the idea of the future SciFi world possibilities.


----------



## itom 987

Alldritt Tower in Edmonton is APPROVED! It is the tallest tower in the image.









Source: http://skyrisecities.com/news/2017/04/new-renderings-released-rezoning-approved-western-canadas-tallest-building


----------



## isaidso

Congratulations Edmonton. It will be the tallest building in Canada outside of Toronto. Is there a rendering of the Edmonton skyline with Alldritt, Stantec, and JW Marriott?


----------



## itom 987

Someone would have to photoshop those towers into the skyline pic.


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto** - 6 super talls!*



koops65 said:


> New future Toronto renders, but these are preliminary. Still LOTS of work to do before it starts to come together...
> 
> 
> Overview, looking NW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking North:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the CN Tower:


All by koops65


----------



## BigBiggerBiggest

All these new big towers going up in non traditional cities, are they sustainable? seriously?


----------



## isaidso

BigBiggerBiggest said:


> All these new big towers going up in non traditional cities, are they sustainable? seriously?


All cities depend on a massive quantity of goods brought in daily to sustain them. In that sense, no city is self sustaining.


----------



## QalzimCity

BigBiggerBiggest said:


> All these new big towers going up in non traditional cities, are they sustainable? seriously?


you deffinitely have these European ways of thinking... many predicted Dubai will collapse today, but she is still breathing healthily right now...


----------



## BigBiggerBiggest

QalzimCity said:


> you deffinitely have these European ways of thinking... many predicted Dubai will collapse today, but she is still breathing healthily right now...


Not at all....im just curious about these lesser known cities getting massive builds put in at great cost. Are they viable developments? 
you can lead a horse to water etc etc


----------



## isaidso

BigBiggerBiggest said:


> Not at all....im just curious about these lesser known cities getting massive builds put in at great cost. Are they viable developments?
> you can lead a horse to water etc etc


Which ones specifically? Cities in the desert seem impractical but the costliest places to build skyscrapers are rich western nations. Building a 200m tower in Jakarta or Dubai is far cheaper than it would cost in Melbourne or Paris.


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto 2025*









Courtesy of koops65 on SSP

*TO's tallest structures by 2022*









SSP


----------



## isaidso

It's about time Toronto built something taller than First Canadian Place. Who'd have thought it in 1975 that it would take 44 years to top it.


----------



## BigBiggerBiggest

isaidso said:


> It's about time Toronto built something taller than First Canadian Place. Who'd have thought it in 1975 that it would take 44 years to top it.


thats the same in a lot of cities. Sydney got its first big devs of note in the city for decades with Barrangaroo. Now it will probably stagnate again. Whilst all the satellite cities are getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## nameless dude

^^ It wasn't the first big development in 'decades'. World Square was completed in around 2004/05 for one. Nor is it stagnating, there's about 10 towers over 200m in the pipeline for the CBD which is pretty much double what the it currently has, with 2 under construction, + more 100m+. The tallest towers at Barangaroo are still yet to come. It's only that Sydney's CBD is growing slower than places like Melbourne's CBD, maybe even Brisbane's when it comes to tall towers. Though I'm speaking only for the city centres, what's happening around the metro is a different story.


----------



## BigBiggerBiggest

nameless dude said:


> ^^ It wasn't the first big development in 'decades'. World Square was completed in around 2004/05 for one. Nor is it stagnating, there's about 10 towers over 200m in the pipeline for the CBD which is pretty much double what the it currently has, with 2 under construction, + more 100m+. The tallest towers at Barangaroo are still yet to come. It's only that Sydney's CBD is growing slower than places like Melbourne's CBD, maybe even Brisbane's when it comes to tall towers. Though I'm speaking only for the city centres, what's happening around the metro is a different story.


World square was a disappointment. Instead of an all conquering single block tower that would have been a beautiful beacon at the south of the city from 3 decades ago ended up being 3 non descriptive towers that was built over a decade ago that now, even a named tenant couldn't move fast enough to get out of.

pipeline is a pipeline, most of which i heard were still under review (happy to be corrected).

only 2 more towers at Barrangaroo will be taller than T3 that is the slimline apartment tower a little more set back to the east straddling sussex st and the Crown Tower.

there is clearly more activity going on in the satellite cities namely due to real estate prices and availability of space. 

One of the cities biggest tenants CBA is moving nearly 15k people to a new business park behind the tech park at Redfern / Erskinville. Alot of other big real estate companies like the Big 4 Auditors are vacating the city proper to go into Barangaroo and others are looking at the proposed new devs going up on George st and the old gateway building.

this is all just stuff i have heard and read and my opinion and is probably changing all the time but on the whole i personally dont see the growth in the CBD proper that would need to sustain Sydney itself as a global city; even though it is making more use of its extremities and satellite cities. Eventually it will coalesce im sure but not for another 20 years after our population boom of another 5 million people.


----------



## nameless dude

I might not reply past this post since this isn't a Sydney thread, but regardless of people's opinions of it a big development is a big development, and World Square is just that. Simple as that. The ANZ tower was completed just a few years ago and has a decent impact on the skyline, that's another to think about.

Then there's the new convention and exhibition facilities. The redevelopment of the entire Darling Harbour precinct. The "Central Park" development. The light rail and pedestrianisation of George st. And so on. The CBD is in the midst of an ongoing transformation it hasn't seen for decades.

More than half the total amount of planned towers at Barangaroo are still to be built. 3 of them including 2 which will be new tallests are over 200m, compared with the finished trio of which just one is over that.

You can say all developments in proposal stage are 'under review'. In Sydney's case the planning process seems to take twice as long as everywhere else, but regardless almost all major proposals look set to go ahead eventually, the majority within the next few years. Perhaps one side effect of having such a rigorous planning system is that developers who choose to develop within Sydney CBD are usually serious.

I agree that given the geographical and current planning constraints the CBD can't solely take most of Sydney's growth, and there's already a pattern of decentralisation beginning to emerge. That might especially seem to be the case when there's some very fast and comparatively centralised growth in CBDs right next door to us like Melbourne's, or more importantly even within Sydney's metro itself, as you brought up.

But regardless of that I would not say a CBD with new tallests currently under construction + more planned to start within the next few years, + the myriad of changes happening at street level and on the transport front, is stagnating.


----------



## nasle

*ฺBANGKOK 2021 



*








www.srasset.com










Supon W. Leepaitoon


----------



## TowerVerre:)

One more of future Chongqing:


----------



## BigBiggerBiggest

^^ i love the curve of those buildings it makes that piece of land take on the view of a ship...Brilliant thoughtfulness in its design, very organic


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*









Courtesy of Marcanadian
Model courtesy of Hariri Pontarini Architects









Courtesy of fifaguy
Model courtesy of Hariri Pontarini Architects









Courtesy of Hariri Pontarini Architects


----------



## saiho

From the Chongqing Raffles City Thread



oscillation said:


> via mt by* lyp5802*


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC - Hudson Yards*


0529171654 by steeleman204, on Flickr


----------



## enrigue8

I know it a little off topic ,but i found this extraordinary video on the web.
It feature futuristic architecture and i would like to see my world like that.
Enjoy the video my friends !


----------



## BigBiggerBiggest

enrigue8 said:


> I know it a little off topic ,but i found this extraordinary video on the web.
> It feature futuristic architecture and i would like to see my world like that.
> Enjoy the video my friends !


heavy use of Coruscant and snippets of the prequel trilogies making up 90% of it. Great visuals though


----------



## dmscopio

Shenzhen QianHai District by 2025:


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC - Long Island City*


IMG_3211 by Suresh Av, on Flickr


----------



## BigBiggerBiggest

are alot of businesses moving out to Long Island? makes sense really as Manhattan becomes prohibitive price wise and the other boroughs are following suit


----------



## Jordan Tan

*Jakarta 2021*



eurico said:


> The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Preperation stage project: 46 Towers*
> 72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
> 113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
> 128. Satrio Twin Tower, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preparation-stage
> 187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
> 200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower,
> 211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
> 212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
> 214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
> 224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
> 225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
> 227. The Rajawali Four Seasons, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
> 229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
> 230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
> 231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
> 238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
> 242. World Financial Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
> 246. Unknown Project at Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
> 251. South Hills. 1 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
> 256. Transmart Cibubur, 4 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
> 257. Arandra Residences, 5 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
> 260. Pondok Indah Mall 3, 1 Mall and 2 Residential Tower,
> 
> *Underconstruction project: 131 Towers*
> 
> 14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
> 55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
> 71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
> 93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
> 95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
> 107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
> 110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
> 117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
> 121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
> 124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
> 127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
> 132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C
> 138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
> 142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, U/C
> 147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
> 149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C
> 152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C
> 158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
> 162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C
> 169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
> 175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 177. Gayanti City, 2 Tower, U/C
> 179. Toto Building, 1 Tower, U/C
> 180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
> 194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
> 195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
> 203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 221. Puri Orchard, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C
> 233. West Vista, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
> 236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
> 239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
> 241. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
> 243. Antasari Height, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 244. Wisma Atlet, 1 Tower, U/C
> 245. Unknown Project at Tomang, 1 Tower, U/C
> 247. Unknown Project at Gunung Sahari, 1 Tower, U/C
> 248. Yodya Karya Office at Cawang, 1 Office Tower, U/C
> 250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
> 252. Point 8 Daan Mogot, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 253. Green Sedayu Apartment , 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
> 254. One Office Tower Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, U/C
> 258. Springhill Royale Suite, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 259. Wisma Atlet Kemayoran, 10 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 261. Aloft Hotel Cilandak, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
> 262. Unknown Project at Meruya, 1 Tower, U/C
> 263. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
> 264. Midtown Point & Ibis Style Hotel, 2 Tower, U/C
> 265. St. Carolus Hospital Extension Project, 1 Tower, U/C
> 266. Pluit Sea View Phase 2, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 267. Unknown Project behind Gayanti City, 1 Tower, U/C
> 268. Sky Hospital Cideng, 1 Tower, U/C
> 269. Unknown Project Behind Mandiri Tower SCBD, 1 Tower, U/C
> 270. Sudirman Hill Residences, 1 Aprtment Tower, U/C
> 
> *Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 106 Towers*
> 
> 3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower,T/O Finishing Stage
> 50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 83. The ASPEN Residence, 2 tower, T/O
> 89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
> 94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
> 103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
> 157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, T/O Finishing stage
> 164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing stage
> 165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
> 170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
> 173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
> 176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
> 181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage
> 189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
> 191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
> 192. Wika Building Cawang, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
> 201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
> 202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 213. Elpis Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
> 226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
> 228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 255. Indomobil Tower Cawang, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 
> *Finished Project:*
> 
> 2012: 22 Towers
> 17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
> 19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
> 21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
> 22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
> 24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
> 29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
> 36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
> 51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
> 52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
> 60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
> 65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)
> 
> 2013: 16 Towers
> 8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
> 11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
> 18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
> 20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
> 23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
> 25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
> 45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
> 66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
> 67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
> 90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
> 116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)
> 
> 2014: 38 Towers
> 7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
> 10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
> 12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
> 13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
> 15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
> 27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
> 30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
> 42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
> 43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
> 44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
> 48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
> 54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
> 55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
> 57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
> 59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
> 58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
> 64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
> 62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
> 73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
> 74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
> 75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
> 76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
> 78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
> 81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
> 85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
> 86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
> 100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
> 104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
> 115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
> 122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
> 133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
> 145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
> 
> 2015: 58 Towers
> 5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
> 6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
> 26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
> 28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
> 34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
> 32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
> 35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
> 40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
> 46. Kemang Village, 8 tower, Finished (2015)
> 49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
> 56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
> 63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
> 87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
> 91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
> 102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
> 105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
> 108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
> 126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
> 130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
> 131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
> 134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
> 155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
> 159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
> 160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
> 171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
> 172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
> 178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
> 183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
> 184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
> 190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
> 197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
> 198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
> 
> 2016: 66 Towers
> 
> 1. Noble House, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
> 9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
> 16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
> 33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
> 37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, Finished (2016)
> 38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
> 39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
> 41. Gama Tower, 1 Mixed Use tower, Finished (2016)
> 68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
> 69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
> 70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
> 88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Finished (2016)
> 96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
> 99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
> 101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
> 106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
> 109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
> 111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
> 114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
> 112. Bassura City, 9 Tower, Finished (2016)
> 118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
> 120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
> 123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
> 135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
> 136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
> 137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
> 153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
> 163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)
> 166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
> 167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
> 174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, Finished (2016)
> 185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
> 186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
> 196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, Finished (2016)
> 205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
> 
> 
> 2017: 5 Tower
> 
> 2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
> 84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
> 188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
> 193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
> 249. National Library, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
> 
> 
> with total 270 projects listed with 489 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta


----------



## SanFranRising

Wow! Jakarta sure is interesting. So pic #3297 is a very very very small slice of the total skyline based on the list by Jordan Tan. 131 Towers under construction? Wow... I can only imagine the sea of cranes. Jordan Tan, do you have any pix of all the construction going on you could post. Just can not wrap my mind around 131 towers all being constructed all at the same time. My God. Just the amount of concrete, steel, workers, trucks etc. being used just by one city. Unbelievable.


----------



## akif90

*1 MEGARTALL U/C IN KL & 4 SUPERTALL U/C IN KL*


----------



## germantower

^^ This tower with the triangles completly distracts from the Petronas Towers. It totally draws the attention towards itself.


----------



## pedrouraí

Possibly in 8 years...

*Skyline of São Paulo*



Marcio Staffa said:


> Photo by Peter Jenkel
> 
> Current
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2025


----------



## BigBiggerBiggest

haha ^^^ i had to look on my pc to figure out what changed...mobile screen didnt show it


----------



## A Chicagoan

BigBiggerBiggest said:


> haha ^^^ i had to look on my pc to figure out what changed...mobile screen didnt show it


At first glance, I thought it was just two photos taken from the same place two seconds apart.


----------



## 3tmk

SP is so massive I don't think there is really any vantage point from which to really grasp its skyline


----------



## saiho

Wuhan from the Greenland Center Thread



oscillation said:


> by ghhhjjkkkk


----------



## JMS9

zhairng said:


> Paris walking tour opera Madeleine CONCORDE
> https://youtu.be/X9KIDEE2sv4


Stop going into every fvcking skyline thread and posting about France. You've done it in Asia, China, and North America. Stop trolling.


----------



## germantower

The Greenland Center deserves nicer neighbors.


----------



## Jordan Tan

SanFranRising said:


> Wow! Jakarta sure is interesting. So pic #3297 is a very very very small slice of the total skyline based on the list by Jordan Tan. 131 Towers under construction? Wow... I can only imagine the sea of cranes. Jordan Tan, do you have any pix of all the construction going on you could post. Just can not wrap my mind around 131 towers all being constructed all at the same time. My God. Just the amount of concrete, steel, workers, trucks etc. being used just by one city. Unbelievable.


pic #3297 is Jalan Sudirman or Sudirman Street, one of dozens CBD in Jakarta. yes, here's sea of cranes. you can visit Jakarta threads to see property booming in Jakarta. fyi, same as capital cities of developing countries, Jakarta's CBD spread out in so many locations. here's big different with your city San Fransisco or other cities in US that clustered in one CBD. so, you can't see a sea of cranes in one picture


----------



## TowerVerre:)

A little paintwork by me of future Futian and Louhu, Shenzhen:
















And an older and also outdated paintwork by me from another angle including Nanshan:


----------



## Everine

TowerVerre:) said:


> A little paintwork by me of future Futian and Louhu, Shenzhen:
> And an older and also outdated paintwork by me from another angle including Nanshan:


This is actually really prophetic of things to come. It's a wonderful sunset but it shows the immense wall of steel all the 'talls will produce and completely overshadow the smaller buildings.

Shenzhen is going full Coruscant.


----------



## akif90

*KL 1998 AND 2017*


----------



## YannSZ

Shenzhen really is currently in the top 3 and will rank up by 2025 for sure. Look at this stunning pictures by 浪迹一生! You can see Houhai area in Nanshan, and then Futian CBD and Luohu.


----------



## BigBiggerBiggest

TowerVerre:) said:


> A little paintwork by me of future Futian and Louhu, Shenzhen:


this has got to be one of the coolest views of how a skyline will look jsut short of having full 3d rendering ...i love the way its potrayed.

ps if people dont approve of the quoting of the pic let me know i can remove to ease scrolling issues haha


----------



## Jordan Tan

akif90 said:


> *KL 1998 AND 2017*


i like KL 1998, PTT looks dominant, that why world love KL


----------



## nasle

BANGKOK









http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=73949498


Rainbow town by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr
Bangkok Skyline by Ernst Christen, on Flickr
MahaNakhon by Noppadol Wingwon, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

*I used to accept one by one supertall eclipsed the Petronas twins eversince like Burj Khalifah, Taipei 101 or Shanghai Tower over the years...

But THIS time around, the twin queens will have to face rivals in its own ground... Beyond my wildest dream before, that this supertall race will taking place in Kuala Lumpur...

Credit to nazrey, yet still there are about 8 more supertalls arent in the list *

*KL*


----------



## akif90

QalzimCity said:


> *I used to accept one by one supertall eclipsed the Petronas twins eversince like Burj Khalifah, Taipei 101 or Shanghai Tower over the years...
> 
> But THIS time around, the twin queens will have to face rivals in its own ground... Beyond my wildest dream before, that this supertall race will taking place in Kuala Lumpur...
> 
> Credit to nazrey, yet still there are about 8 more supertalls arent in the list *
> 
> *KL*


THE OTHER U/C AND PROPOSAL SUPERTALL IN KL THAT NOT IN THE LIST:
1. PWTC Tower - 70 fl (u/c)










2. 8 Conlay - 72 fl (u/c)










3. FGV Tower/KL Vertical City - 75 fl (u/c)










4. East [email protected] - 145 fl (pro)
5. German embassy redevelopment - 76 fl (pro)
6. Ekovest Tower - 80 fl (pro)


----------



## QalzimCity

^^ yes akif90, actually credit should be given to you for the diagram... and those towers you mentioned later are actually have higher chances of realization...


----------



## BigBiggerBiggest

im liking the future look of the KL skyline with those buildings.


----------



## techniques1200s

Jordan Tan said:


> pic #3297 is Jalan Sudirman or Sudirman Street, one of dozens CBD in Jakarta. yes, here's sea of cranes. you can visit Jakarta threads to see property booming in Jakarta. fyi, same as capital cities of developing countries, Jakarta's CBD spread out in so many locations. here's big different with your city San Fransisco or other cities in US that clustered in one CBD. so, you can't see a sea of cranes in one picture


Well SF (the metro area) has multiple CBDs as well, as do a lot of other US cities. There's the biggest one in downtown San Francisco, the smaller "big ones" in Oakland and San Jose, and some small suburban CBDs, like San Mateo, Berkeley, and Palo Alto. Though most american CBDs do seem to be smaller and/or more concentrated than cities in many other parts of the world. An American CBD/highrise zone will usually be in a relatively small area surrounded by low rises, instead of spread out over a massive area.

The huge difference in the number of highrise buildings between Kuala Lumpur and an American city like San Francisco, has to do with differences in zoning/regulations, as well as land and construction costs.


----------



## droneriot

techniques1200s said:


> The huge difference in the number of highrise buildings between Kuala Lumpur and an American city like San Francisco, has to do with differences in zoning/regulations, as well as land and construction costs.


Probably has a lot more to do with how big company headquarters are spread around the country. In Indonesia chances are pretty much everyone has their headquarters in Jakarta, in Malaysia chances are pretty much everyone has their headquarters in Kuala Lumpur, in the United States it could be in NYC, Chicago, LA, Atlanta, Houston, San Francisco, Boston, Seattle, Miami, etcetc or any of the dozens of big cities that are business hubs.


----------



## BigBiggerBiggest

droneriot said:


> Probably has a lot more to do with how big company headquarters are spread around the country. In Indonesia chances are pretty much everyone has their headquarters in Jakarta, in Malaysia chances are pretty much everyone has their headquarters in Kuala Lumpur, in the United States it could be in NYC, Chicago, LA, Atlanta, Houston, San Francisco, Boston, Seattle, Miami, etcetc or any of the dozens of big cities that are business hubs.


China is the same. I have traveled to China on business so i'm familiar with it. But there are mega cities being developed / enhanced that many have never even heard of outside these pages


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago 2025*: Includes all projects currently under construction and proposed/in development (montage by me and original photo by Jareb Arguello) :cheers:



And here is the current skyline for reference:


Untitled by Jareb Arguello, on Flickr


----------



## saiho

Shenzhen Houhai CBD ten years ago it was all low rises.



TowerVerre:) said:


> By 浪迹一生 on gaoloumi:


----------



## ainvan

*Race For The Sky: The Quest For Toronto's First Supertall Tower*

Source: Urban Toronto



> Toronto is certainly no stranger to height. Home to the iconic CN Tower, we proudly laid claim to the tallest freestanding structure in the world for 32 years from 1975 to 2007. Rising side-by-side with it was First Canadian Place, the city's second-tallest structure and still the tallest building in Canada, also completed in 1975.
> 
> Recently, however, First Canadian Place's claim as the tallest building in Canada is under threat, as a new wave of towers are in the works that look to surpass its 298-metre height. Currently there are six candidates vying for the title of Toronto's tallest building (as opposed to a tower, of course), each at various stages of the planning process. These proposals aim to join the global trend of the 'supertall', defined as any building that surpasses 300 metres in total height (1000 feet in imperial units)—a title that First Canadian Place sadly missed out on by a mere two metres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YSL Residences: 343.9 metres*
> 
> By far the tallest of the proposed towers, Cresford Developments' 98-storey mixed-use behemoth is slated for the southeast corner of Yonge and Gerrard Streets. Kitty corner to the soaring Aura tower, which currently holds the title of Canada's tallest residential building, YSL Residences is designed by Kohn Pederson Fox alongside architectsAlliance, and is looking to join the quickly densifying Yonge Street Corridor north of the Financial District.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One Yonge Street, Tower One: 307 metres*
> 
> Coming in second place height-wise is Pinnacle International's 95-storey mixed-use tower, located at the foot of Yonge Street near Toronto's waterfront. Known officially, for the time being, as Tower One—even though it will not be the first tower to be built here—the supertall structure is part of a larger master plan at 1-7 Yonge to redevelop the Toronto Star Lands into a new mixed-use community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The One: 306.3 metres*
> 
> Just two feet shy of One Yonge's height, but likely the first of the supertall towers we will see constructed, Mizrahi Developments' The One is slated for the southwest corner of Yonge and Bloor Streets. Designed by world-renowned starchitects Foster + Partners alongside Core Architects, the tower will rise 82 storeys above one of the busiest and most important intersections in the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mirvish + Gehry, West Tower: 304.3 metres*
> 
> When it was first proposed back in 2012, the prospect of David Mirvish and starchitect Frank Gehry teaming up created quite the stir, notwithstanding the fact that the towers were among the tallest in the city. Projectcore, the developers heading the project, went through several iterations of Mirvish+Gehry before being approved for rezoning in 2014. Since then, however, news has been scarce, much to the chagrin of its fans, but an application for Site Plan Control was submitted in spring 2016, signalling that the project is still in the works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LCBO Lands Block 4, Towers B & C: 304.1 metres each*
> 
> Moving back down to Toronto's growing waterfront, the final two buildings on our list come in the form of twin supertall towers that are part of Menkes' redevelopment of the LCBO Lands. Located immediately next door to 1-7 Yonge, the master plan for the LCBO site is proposed to host 6 towers measuring in at 89, 89, 80, 79, 75, and 25 storeys. Designed by architectsAlliance, the entire master plan aims to bring a total of 5,192 residential units, over 42,200 square metres of office space, and roughly 28,700 square metres of retail to the waterfront site.


----------



## BigBiggerBiggest

Love Waterfront Works. They need to be iconic and beautiful though as they will be there for a long time with nothing built in front of them


----------



## ainvan

BigBiggerBiggest said:


> Love Waterfront Works. They need to be iconic and beautiful though as they will be there for a long time with nothing built in front of them


Agreed! However, looking eastward from Humber Bay Park, there will be many buildings in downtown between 200m-300m, so One Yonge, a 307m building, could be not that iconic anymore. 

YSL Residences (344m) could be iconic, it would be 69m higher than Aura (275m), the building to the right of YSL Residences. 

Because of the CN Tower (553m) which dwarfs other buildings, I think Toronto needs a 450m-500m building in downtown to be iconic.









Urban Toronto


----------



## QalzimCity

^^ MASSIVE!


----------



## isaidso

ainvan said:


> YSL Residences (344m) could be iconic, it would be 69m higher than Aura (275m), the building to the right of YSL Residences.


YSL would be to the right of AURA. In that photo it would be behind those 2 Chelsea Eaton towers.


----------



## Jay

That Chicago pic is awesome although Wolf Point is way too tall and that proposal for the spire site is just fantasy. What's the really tall building between Wolf Point and Trump Tower though?


----------



## BigBiggerBiggest

ainvan said:


> Agreed! However, looking eastward from Humber Bay Park, there will be many buildings in downtown between 200m-300m, so One Yonge, a 307m building, could be not that iconic anymore.
> 
> YSL Residences (344m) could be iconic, it would be 69m higher than Aura (275m), the building to the right of YSL Residences.
> 
> Because of the CN Tower (553m) which dwarfs other buildings, I think Toronto needs a 450m-500m building in downtown to be iconic.


i think i know what you are referring to....kind of trying to bookend the city with super talls instead of having the classical ideal of a central supertall and having everything cascading away from it . im a fan of the later ideal tbh but because Toronto is so spread out maybe having 2 separate versions of this would work. Uptown and downtown CBDs with residences in the middle.


----------



## Hudson11

*London Rising*


City of London skyline by Joe Lewit, on Flickr


----------



## lukahead6

Two cities are in a league of their own by 2025 because of giant, imposing skylines:
1a. New York: It will take a lot to beat the 2025 NY skyline given NY current ranking as well as scale of development
1b. Shenzhen: If shenzhen follows through with building all of their proposals: they will be number 1



Four cities will then be closely ranked from 3 to 6:
3. Shanghai: 2025 is a long way away and since megatalls take around that much time from proposal to completion, i don't see the development of any major landmark towers, i foresee instead a few supertalls and skyscrapers being built in Shanghai but relative to Shanghai Tower, these would almost not be fillers. I also see new CBDs forming but these populated with skyscrapers that are not imposing atleast when seen from Shanghai Tower. They would thus look like fillers in the background slightly higher than the norm.
4. Hong Kong: I don't see much happening in Hong Kong, mainly because I foresee attempts to move offices to Qianhai in Shenzhen (would like to be proved wrong). I think that it has already lost its current ranking to Shanghai though, and if it doesnt build some more supertalls, will fall behind even more. 
5. Dubai: People dismiss Dubai which is understandable given the low occupancy rates of their giant buildings, as well as lack of organic growth to the cities, but Dubai is very young and had loads of capital to start with a clean sheet of paper. With the major megatall, hypertall development and growth of clusters in Downtown, Marina Bay, Sheik Zayed Rd I see its skyline as rising rapidly in the ranks (ala New York and Shenzhen)
6. Kuala Lumpur: Crazy development and very tall longer term proposals. There is very good density in KL which brings all the tall buildings together, and the location and proximity to each other will retain the singleton/single cluster which is great for because the whole thing can be captured in one shot.

7. Guangzhou: I see lots of development in Guangzhou over the next few years as it looks to become a global leader in software industry, AI, automation. I thus see a major increase in grade A office space, as well as growth of a second major CBD. Unlike Shanghai, this second CBD has plans for some very tall buildings, which are also fairly close to Chow Thai Fook and IFC. I love the look of bimodal distributions and i think that 2 adjacent CBDs along a river building up into each other would look really great! This is also a very tall skyline!
8. Chongqing: If it weren't for those beautiful rivers Chongqing would not be in the top 10, but those rivers really frame the skyline and CBDs so well. With the development of supertalls and the Raffles City crown jewel in Yuzhong, as well as growth of tall clusters in Nanpingzhen and wulidan, I really see this city rising to number 8 because of density, aesthetics and size.

9-10 will be a tossup between:
Toronto
Wuhan
Tianjin
Chicago
Nanning
Beijing
Bangkok


----------



## Scion

In my opinion Dubai's skyline is *not* _rising up the ranks_, its skyline *already is* way up there in the top ranks.

This is a quick photoshop I did with Midtown Manhattan's silhoulette lined up with Sheikh Zayed Road - Downtown's silhoulette, with the major landmark buildings heights to scale as best as I could. The sheer size and scale of Dubai's skyline can absolutely hold its own at the top of the rankings.


----------



## Kadzman

Scion said:


> In my opinion Dubai's skyline is *not* _rising up the ranks_, its skyline *already is* way up there in the top ranks.
> 
> This is a quick photoshop I did with Midtown Manhattan's silhoulette lined up with Sheikh Zayed Road - Downtown's silhoulette, with the major landmark buildings heights to scale as best as I could. The sheer size and scale of Dubai's skyline can absolutely hold its own at the top of the rankings.


Nice comparison but somewhat misleading, for Dubai is basically a longish strip development. NYC and many other cities have a three-dimensional quality that Dubai sorely lacks. So Dubai is impressive from a few angles only while others because they have some depths and density, have a certain proportional balance when seen from many different viewpoints. 

Furthermore, you didn't include NYC downtown area in the silhouette shot. So, by my reckoning, Dubai is not yet at the top. A solitary very tall tower is not enough to hold the skyline together, in fact, it serves to accentuate the imbalance of the skyline.


----------



## Dmerdude

QalzimCity said:


> ^^ MASSIVE!


That's the best angle though (looking from west). Looks smaller looking from the south.


----------



## isaidso

Dmerdude said:


> That's the best angle though (looking from west). Looks smaller looking from the south.


Sure because looking from the south 80% of it is hidden behind a wall of towers. The skyline stretches 4.5km inland but you don't get a sense of that at all from the lake.


----------



## Dmerdude

isaidso said:


> Sure because looking from the south 80% of it is hidden behind a wall of towers. The skyline stretches 5km inland but you don't get a sense of that at all from the lake.


Yup and that's mostly due to city planning (ie: not having a downtown relief line), so the city keeps stretching along Yonge line...


----------



## isaidso

Dmerdude said:


> Yup and that's mostly due to city planning (ie: not having a downtown relief line), so the city keeps stretching along Yonge line...


I'm glad they built the Yonge Line first. If they hadn't we'd have ended up with a linear skyline hugging the lake with not much of interest inland. The Yonge Street spine wouldn't be what it is today. 

Toronto only recently started building along the lake front east and west. We'll end up with the best of both worlds.


----------



## Hudson11

if you look at Manhattan (and most other top 10 candidates) from one side, its completely different from the opposite. If you look at the SZR skyline from one side, it's the other side flipped.


----------



## MarshallKnight

Kadzman said:


> Nice comparison but somewhat misleading, for Dubai is basically a longish strip development. NYC and many other cities have a three-dimensional quality that Dubai sorely lacks. So Dubai is impressive from a few angles only while others because they have some depths and density, have a certain proportional balance when seen from many different viewpoints.


Exactly the point I was going to make. If you were to pivot 90-degrees from those perspectives, the NYC skyline remains massively wide, whereas Dubai narrows to a strip. It's 3D versus 2D. That to me is what sets the cream of the crop (HK, Shanghai, Chicago and I would argue SZ) from the rest.

The other thing that not everyone appreciates about the more mature skylines is the way smaller, older gems reveal themselves constantly the closer you look or the more unique angles you find. NYC in particular is a skyline that rewards close inspection as much it rewards standing back and regarding it from a distance.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Amen! kay:


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR, NOT THE BEST, BUT WISH IT WILL BE ONE OF THE BEST  *




















https://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelestigoy/


----------



## CHINA0086

If put NYC or Shenzhen skyscrapers on one line(same as Dubai),the silhouettes would be also stunning.
So far,its really hard to say which city have No.1 skyline.but i think Dubai skyline will definitely the best when the Creek tower(1100m) is completed.


----------



## Scion

Kadzman said:


> Furthermore, you didn't include NYC downtown area in the silhouette shot. So, by my reckoning, Dubai is not yet at the top.


I would also point out that there are 10 other supertalls* in Dubai that didn't make it into that panorama shot. Meaning there are currently more supertalls in Dubai that are not in that photo than there are total number of supertalls in the whole of NYC. It really boggles my mind the length some would go to downplay the significance of that.


* The 10 supertalls are:
1. Marina 101
2. Princess Tower
3. 23 Marina
4. Elite Residence
5. Almas Tower
6. The Torch
7. DAMAC Residence
8. Burj Al Arab
9. Ocean Heights
10. Cayan Tower


----------



## Dmerdude

isaidso said:


> I'm glad they built the Yonge Line first. If they hadn't we'd have ended up with a linear skyline hugging the lake with not much of interest inland. The Yonge Street spine wouldn't be what it is today.
> 
> Toronto only recently started building along the lake front east and west. We'll end up with the best of both worlds.


Subway lines should have been more like concentric squares with intersecting lines at first, so you can fill an area 1-2 km from downtown, rather than 8 km (Yonge-Eglinton).


----------



## Kadzman

Scion said:


> I would also point out that there are 10 other supertalls* in Dubai that didn't make it into that panorama shot. Meaning there are currently more supertalls in Dubai that are not in that photo than there are total number of supertalls in the whole of NYC. It really boggles my mind the length some would go to downplay the significance of that.
> 
> 
> * The 10 supertalls are:
> 1. Marina 101
> 2. Princess Tower
> 3. 23 Marina
> 4. Elite Residence
> 5. Almas Tower
> 6. The Torch
> 7. DAMAC Residence
> 8. Burj Al Arab
> 9. Ocean Heights
> 10. Cayan Tower


I am quite aware of that Marina cluster supertalls but they don't really add to the impact of the 3-dimensional aspect to the city for they are still strung along the main axis of Sheikh Zayed road. That's like 20-25 km in distance from Burj Khalifa to the Marina cluster? Downtown to Midtown Manhattan is 5-6 km?

Besides, what makes a skyline interesting is not so much of the absolute height, or the number of its component buildings but how successful the varying heights create a pleasing rhythm of peaks and valleys. This effect can only be augmented if there were sufficient width and depth to the city layout. 

Had you not stated Dubai "_is not rising up the ranks, its skyline already is way up there in the top ranks_", I wouldn't have countered it at all. It is not downplaying anything. Just stating the reason why I think it's not there yet. By 2025, if Dubai decided to expand its depth with several layers more of skyscrapers then I will concede a toss-up between NYC, Dubai, and Shenzhen.


----------



## CHINA0086

Chongqing,may be 2125,haha


----------



## Dmerdude

^^

What movie is that?


----------



## Zaz965

star wars :troll:


----------



## CHINA0086

Dmerdude said:


> ^^
> 
> What movie is that?


I am not sure,more like science fiction painting by enthusiasts.


----------



## BigBiggerBiggest

looks like a future vision picture


----------



## Hudson11

*Miami*


Miami skyline by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


----------



## Jordan Tan

^^ feel comfy, Miami so Asia


----------



## techniques1200s

droneriot said:


> Probably has a lot more to do with how big company headquarters are spread around the country. In Indonesia chances are pretty much everyone has their headquarters in Jakarta, in Malaysia chances are pretty much everyone has their headquarters in Kuala Lumpur, in the United States it could be in NYC, Chicago, LA, Atlanta, Houston, San Francisco, Boston, Seattle, Miami, etcetc or any of the dozens of big cities that are business hubs.


I'm pretty sure the larger number of highrises in your typical asian city has more to do with regulations, zoning, and a lower cost of land and construction when compared to the US...what you explain probably plays some part (moreso in smaller countries, obviously), but it's not like it applies to anything other than commercial skyscrapers. What about the hundreds to thousands of residential highrises that your typical big Asian city has, that your typical big US city does not have? Those have basically nothing to do with company headquarters, and everything to do with with massively lower construction/property costs and different zoning than in US cities.


----------



## saiho

Droneroit has a point when it comes to the ASEAN Flagship skylines. Due to the primate-ness of Bangkok, Manila, KL, and Jakarta pretty much all the national economy and culture is poured into building up these cities.


----------



## Focalor

techniques1200s said:


> I'm pretty sure the larger number of highrises in your typical asian city has more to do with regulations, zoning, and a lower cost of land and construction when compared to the US...what you explain probably plays some part (moreso in smaller countries, obviously), but it's not like it applies to anything other than commercial skyscrapers. What about the hundreds to thousands of residential highrises that your typical big Asian city has, that your typical big US city does not have? Those have basically nothing to do with company headquarters, and everything to do with with massively lower construction/property costs and different zoning than in US cities.


Majority of the world's most expensive cities are in Asia.
New York is at 20th.
Though New York ranking in 2017 probably will rise due to depreciation of Asian currency.


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

WOW ! ^^ " Likes " to our SSC Friendly Family " HUDSON11 North American Brother and SSC Friend tp Everyone Here:grouphug:, MIAMI might not be in the Top 100 Skylines by 2025, But it's at least half Completed now as 2 to 3 Supertall's could break ground by the end of Next Year , 2018, ONE Brickell CityCentre , at 1,041 Feet from Ground Level, all FAA Approved and has the permits to start anytime soon, and 92 year old and never Retires ! Legendary , and Most Towers builder of Miami - Dade County Towers Mr.Tibor Hollo's ONE Bayfront Plaza Hotel and Apartment Tower , over 1,044 Feet from Magical City of Moon Over Miami Cranes :cheers1:


Hudson11 said:


> *Miami*
> 
> 
> Miami skyline by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


 also Everyone :banana:,the Tower Crane up on top of Miami 's NOW Tallest at 868 Feet Above Ground Level, 85 Floors with NO 13th Floor, makes it 84 Floors , Right in the Center Of This Great Hudson11 Photo Downtown Miami and Growing more each year to come till 2025 For sure !!opcorn:


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

Came across an interesting render of the Future (circa 2023) Central Sydney skyline (as viewed from the west) today.

This render includes:
271m Crown Towers (Wilkinson Eyre) - now under construction and due to open in 2021.
247m & 207m One Sydney Harbour (Renzo Piano) - recommended for approval and due to open in 2023.
237m Greenland Centre Sydney (BVN) - now under construction and due to open in 2019.
231m Ritz-Carlton (FJMT) - development application to be lodged soon and due to open in 2021.
90m The Ribbon (Hassell) - now under construction and due to open in 2020.


https://architizer.com/projects/the-star-1/


----------



## Broodjebami

Looks nice


----------



## saiho

The Skyocean, Shenzhen

By 浪迹一生


----------



## HenrikLar

Step by step but CDMX (Mexico City) is also rising 






blue_man100 said:


>


----------



## RickLW

C'mon SHANGHAI. Keep all the pretenders down!


----------



## Zaz965

izmir, turkey


GUROLCJ said:


> YKM Sinirinda kaliyor aslinda ben derim ki su bolgeler de dahil edilsin o bolgeye tabi alt yapiyi karsilamak sartiyla


----------



## Erran

*Jakarta is quite booming 

Skyline around GBK, Asian Games 2018 venue*


eVANDOpriyanto said:


> _*2010*_ - http://www.panoramio.com/photo/33200799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*2017*_ - https://www.instagram.com/p/BYX9nIdFcsW


----------



## akif90




----------



## ed500

So hard to say, i reckon something like this.

*Tier 1*
Shenzhen
New York

*Tier 2*
Shanghai
Dubai
Hong Kong
Kuala Lumpur
Guangzhou
Shenyang
Toronto
Chicago

*Tier 3*
Chongqing
Beijing
Changsha
Bangkok
Wuhan
Mumbai
Nanjing
Tokyo
Jakarta
San Francisco
Singapore
Seoul


----------



## Hudson11

tiers might be the better rating system nowadays rather than a hard count. So many great skylines improving and up and coming. 

*NYC - Hudson Yards*









@nataanna23 on instagram


----------



## enrigue8

Discover the epic transformation of Bangkok. You will se its past ,its present and the future of the city. 
Bangkok skyline will be epic in 2025 with all those proposals coming.
Just see how by watching this epic documentary .


----------



## ainvan

*Toronto 2022, updated*

CN Tower (553.3 m)
4 supertalls (300 m - 599 m)
44 skyscrapers (200 m - 299 m)
468 highrises (100 m - 199 m)

*4 Supertalls*










*13 Skyscrapers 250 m - 299 m*










*31 Skyscrapers 200 m - 249 m*




























+ 468 highrises (100 m - 199 m)

Source: SSP


----------



## droneriot

I hate to say it*, but if Toronto gets a project or two above 400m in the near future it will start on a path to outperform Chicago as number #2 in North America.



_* = Hate to say it because Chicago was the first proper skyline I've seen in my life, so it'll always be something special to me._


----------



## Napalerd

*one BANGKOK 400 M+++



*
*


nattaset said:











Click to expand...

*


Codename B said:


> มาแรงแซงทุกโครงการ



*Photo taken from Mahanakhon tower.









https://www.facebook.com/propholic2...799606153181/1271628912936910/?type=3&theater[/QUOTE]
*


----------



## Jay

droneriot said:


> I hate to say it*, but if Toronto gets a project or two above 400m in the near future it will start on a path to outperform Chicago as number #2 in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> _* = Hate to say it because Chicago was the first proper skyline I've seen in my life, so it'll always be something special to me._



They'll definitely be in the same caliber, that's for sure. Although it seems Chi-Town is picking up speed again in terms of development. 

Toronto will still be mighty impressive in the years to come though. Definitely a solid 3rd place on this side of the globe.


----------



## ainvan

droneriot said:


> I hate to say it*, but if Toronto gets a project or two above 400m in the near future it will start on a path to outperform Chicago as number #2 in North America.


Don't forget Miami.

It's interesting to see the competition among Chicago, Toronto and Miami to be #2 in NA.

Supertalls 300 m - 599 m (Proposed and built)
1. Chicago 9
2. Miami 8
3. Toronto 4

Skyscrapers 200 m - 299 m (Proposed and built)
1. Toronto 44
2. Chicago 29
3. Miami 16

Highrises 100 m - 199 m (Proposed and built)
1. Toronto 468
2. Chicago 285
3. Miami 98


----------



## droneriot

I am not forgetting Miami, Miami is forgetting to build its many supertall proposals. Some have been around since I joined this forum almost a decade ago and still nothing. I have more faith in Toronto supertalls these days, there seems more of a real intent to actually build them.


----------



## BrickellResidence

ainvan said:


> Don't forget Miami.
> 
> It's interesting to see the competition among Chicago, Toronto and Miami to be #2 in NA.
> 
> Supertalls 300 m - 599 m (Proposed and built)
> 1. Chicago 9
> 2. Miami 8
> 3. Toronto 4
> 
> Skyscrapers 200 m - 299 m (Proposed and built)
> 1. Toronto 44
> 2. Chicago 29
> 3. Miami 16
> 
> Highrises 100 m - 199 m (Proposed and built)
> 1. Toronto 468
> 2. Chicago 285
> 3. Miami 98


Sorry to break it but, as a resident of Miami and Mexico city, Im sure that Mexico City has a bigger construction boom than Miami, So Miami would follow Mexico City in the north american construction race. 

Btw. Where did you get the "16" 200-299 mts range? Miami barely has 7 in that range... and the 8 supertalls? none of them has reached even Prep and some has years years of proposals, however I hope Miami and Mexico City's super-tall proposals begin construction soon.


----------



## JMS9

ainvan said:


> Don't forget Miami.
> 
> It's interesting to see the competition among Chicago, Toronto and Miami to be #2 in NA.
> 
> Supertalls 300 m - 599 m (Proposed and built)
> 1. Chicago 9
> 2. Miami 8
> 3. Toronto 4
> 
> Skyscrapers 200 m - 299 m (Proposed and built)
> 1. Toronto 44
> 2. Chicago 29
> 3. Miami 16
> 
> Highrises 100 m - 199 m (Proposed and built)
> 1. Toronto 468
> 2. Chicago 285
> 3. Miami 98


Dude...that is a HUGE gap between Chicago/Toronto and Miami. Come on...hno:


----------



## isaidso

Updated Toronto rendering by koops65 taking into account new proposals over the last few months and re-designs.


*Looking Northeast*











*Looking South*











*Southcore and One Yonge*











*Looking up Yonge Street from the lake*


----------



## akif90

[/url]DSCF5289 by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr

DSCF5265 by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr


----------



## Haifon

Arriyadh 










King Abdullah Economic City




















Jeddah


----------



## luci203

droneriot said:


> I hate to say it*, but if Toronto gets a project or two above 400m in the near future it will start on a path to outperform Chicago as number #2 in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> _* = Hate to say it because Chicago was the first proper skyline I've seen in my life, so it'll always be something special to me._


Toronto's skyline still have a lot to "eat" to come even close to Chicago's skyline.

Even with a new tower comparable in size with Sears, it will not have the decades of history Sears have... so the real impact will not be similar. 

IMO, Chicago stand with NY in the same league, even if Chicago is a bit smaller, Chicago is more balanced and esthetic. Toronto is in a league o it's own, not really in the NY-Chi league, but well above the rest (like Houston or LA).


----------



## Napalerd

RAIN CLOUDS OVER CENTRAL BANGKOK by euronews, on Flickr













by http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?...=592&status=15


----------



## NYCrulz

^^ C'mon, If you don't have anything to post, just don't post. It is so much more satisfying than a screenshot image of a SSP diagram.


----------



## Petras

*BANGKOK Today*


DSC02845 by MAX Chiu, on Flickr

Bangkok City Scape by Nattapan Suwansukho, on Flickr






*Bangkok 2025


*
*













*


















Room with a view. #bangkok #rainy #skyline #igersbangkok #traffic #hithere by Leander Wattig, on Flickr


----------



## Mercenary

luci203 said:


> Toronto's skyline still have a lot to "eat" to come even close to Chicago's skyline.
> 
> Even with a new tower comparable in size with Sears, it will not have the decades of history Sears have... so the real impact will not be similar.
> 
> IMO, Chicago stand with NY in the same league, even if Chicago is a bit smaller, Chicago is more balanced and esthetic. Toronto is in a league o it's own, not really in the NY-Chi league, but well above the rest (like Houston or LA).


Number of Buildings over 168 meters / 550 feet in 2017:
Toronto - 31
Chicago - 78

Number of Buildings over 168 meters / 550 feet under Construction:
Toronto - 15
Chicago - 6

Number of Buildings over 168 meters / 550 feet Approved or Proposed:
Toronto - 58
Chicago - 12

Number of Buildings over 168 meters / 550 feet by 2032 (if all approved and proposed buildings get built):
Toronto - 104
Chicago - 96

If Toronto's building boom continues and Chicago stays stagnant, then Toronto can probably surpass Chicago's skyline sometime in the 2030s to become the 2nd largest Skyline in North America after New York City. 

New York City's skyline will be twice as large as Toronto in 2032.


----------



## saiho

^^^ We are extrapolating 15 to 20 years out here. Anything can happen in that time. I'm pretty sure that in 2007 many people would have thought Dubai would have the largest and greatest skyline in the world beyond 2020. It has a great top 5 world class skyline today but from the perspective of all the 2007 hype some can argue that we didn't 100% get what was pitched.


----------



## isaidso

Mercenary said:


> Number of Buildings over 168 meters / 550 feet in 2017:
> Toronto - 31
> Chicago - 78
> 
> Number of Buildings over 168 meters / 550 feet under Construction:
> Toronto - 15
> Chicago - 6
> 
> Number of Buildings over 168 meters / 550 feet Approved or Proposed:
> Toronto - 58
> Chicago - 12
> 
> Number of Buildings over 168 meters / 550 feet by 2032 (if all approved and proposed buildings get built):
> Toronto - 104
> Chicago - 96


Regarding whether the Toronto skyline will close the gap quantitatively with Chicago's it does seem more like a 'when' rather than an 'if'. That said, how did you come up with the year 2032? 15 years seems like an awful long time to get buildings at the proposal stage built. Some won't get built, new ones will get proposed then built, but surely 7-8 years is a more realistic time line?

Btw, using 100m instead of 168m Toronto will have already closed the gap when the current inventory of buildings under construction top out. 

100m+ (Built, Under Construction):
Chicago 337
Toronto 336


----------



## isaidso

Skyline Timeline South by steveve, on Flickr


2027 Graphic A by steveve, on Flickr


----------



## Dmerdude

^^

Eastern expansion :banana:


----------



## isaidso

That's going to be one big cluster at the foot of Yonge Street.


----------



## Muly7

*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/viboon...48634/sizes/h/

*







__________________


----------



## saiho

Shenzhen by 浪迹一生


----------



## goodybear

Definitely not the best skyline worldwide, but one of the best in Europe. Canary Wharf and the City of London are undergoing a massive transformation.
In 1990








http://www.portcities.org.uk/london/upload/img_400/D9533_2.jpg
2017








https://www.constructionnews.co.uk/pictures/1180xany/3/2/6/3072326_CN-Awards-2017_Contractor_Canary-Wharf-Contractors.jpg
2025








http://i.imgur.com/Ol8eZv7.jpg
2017


stevekeiretsu said:


> City of London from Newfoundland (main cluster) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


2025








https://i.ytimg.com/vi/d_CAZd76YSg/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## realitybites-u

Kuala Lumpur

P_20171028_113507 by iamk2, on Flickr


----------



## Napalerd

Ari area Bangkok

Pearl Bangkok by Taradol Chitmanchaitham, on Flickr
Ari Bangkok Thailand by Ekk Zbeats, on Flickr

Ari & Bang-sue grand station by Noppadol Wingwon, on Flickr


----------



## BigBiggerBiggest

Canary wharf used to be very quiet. I worked there in 1998 and there really wasnt that much around. Dean Witter still had an office there. haha


----------



## droneriot

Toronto strikes again - new proposal now up to 350m.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2051863


----------



## Cesar900




----------



## Hudson11

*Brooklyn NYC 2020 and beyond*

*Prospect Heights | Pacific Park*










*Cobble Hill | River Park *(Long Island College Hospital Redevelopment)










*Brooklyn Heights | 280 Cadman Plaza* - 125m/409' highrise flatiron 










*Williamsburg Waterfront | Domino Sugar Factory Redevelopment*










*Greenpoint Waterfront | Greenpoint Landing*










*Downtown Brooklyn | 9 DeKalb* - 325m/1066' supertall - Prep










*Downtown Brooklyn | Brooklyn Point* - 227m/745' skyscraper - U/C


----------



## droneriot

Too bad the Greenpoint Landing render doesn't show it together with the Hunters Point development, that's gonna be quite a little skyline.


----------



## isaidso

Downtown from Yorkville in the north (left) to the lakeshore in the south (right). Below is a rendering including some of the recent new proposals added. There are 5 super talls not including the CN Tower.


*Toronto*








Courtesy of steveve


----------



## undisturbed

By 2025, Shenzhen would definitely have the best skyline given the amount of ongoing megatall projects there. Followed by dubai


----------



## germantower

^^ The projects in Shenzhen depent on China continueing with it´s growth the way it did for 2 decades. If the bubble collapses, and it eventually will, there might be a few projects that are going on hold or getting cancelled.


----------



## BigBiggerBiggest

i reckon China's tall devs will slow down as they concentrate on Infrastructure and trade routes instead. The plan that will follow the old silk road, what with all Asia through to Eastern Europe and the subcontinent plan is way more important.

PS the New York plans look amazing. Brooklyn is gonna get a great facelift.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Chicago 2025 by SSP user rgarri4:


----------



## akif90

* Can't wait to see KL skyline on 2020*




























By Abd Khabir


----------



## wowsim

01c0021973e4bcc71f3537b98fb06c1a86091ff0f4 by Simon Renwick, on Flickr


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Current Top 20 Tallest Buildings in Metro Manila all 200 meter and above +as of 2017*



Jeremy AC said:


>




1*Federal Land Tower *-Bonifacio Global City 318 m(1,043 ft)
2.*Trump Tower Manila*- Makati City 280 m(919 ft)
3.*PBCom Tower* -Makati CBD259 m(850 ft)
4*The Gramercy Residences*- Makati City 250 m
5.*Discovery Primea*- Makati City250 m(820 ft)
6.*Shangri‑La at the Fort* -Bonifacio GlobalCity 250 m(820 ft)
7.*The Knightsbridge Residence*-, Makati220 m
8.*GT International Tower*Makati CBD217 m
(712 ft)472001
9 and 10*BSA Twin Towers* *(2 towers)* -OrtigasCenter 215 m

11 and 12.*The St. Francis Shangri‑La Place (2 towers)* -Ortigas Center213 m

13=*One Rockwell West Tower*-Rockwell Center210 m
14=*Petron Megaplaza*-Makati City210 m
15. *UnionBank Plaza*Ortigas Center206 m
16.*Greenbelt San Lorenzo Tower*-Makati - 205 m

17.*1322 Golden Empire Tower* - Malate203 m
18*One Corporate CentreOrtigas Center*202 m
(663 ft)
19=*Philamlife Tower*- Makati City200 m
(660 ft)482000
20=*Summit One Tower* -Mandaluyong City200 m
(660 ft)491998




++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++



*Philippines' 200 meters and Above Buildings Under Construction*
* Will not include high rise buildings underconstruction because it has a long list ranging from 100 meters to 199 meters *
*
1. Stratford Residence - 312 meters
2. The Proscenium – Iconique Tower 280-300m
3.MAKATI | STRC Apartment Ridge Project by Norman Foster / 6747 Ayala Avenue [270m|res]
4.The Mega Tower-Mandaluyong 250 m
5.Century Spire-Makati 245 m*










© Studio AMD
*6.The Imperium -Pasig 240 m
7.The Royalton Capital Commons- 230 m
8. The Imperium, Capitol Commons -230 m
9. The Maven, Capitol Commons -230m


10. The Suites at One Bonifacio High Street-Taguig City 227.7 m
11.Corporate Finance Plaza-Pasig 226.3 m
12.The SkySuites Corporate & Residential Tower [38F|223m|res]
13. The Proscenium – Kirov Tower 220m
14. The Shang Salcedo - 220m
15. Garden Towers-Makati 215.7 m*










© Ayala Land
*
16.Park Royal Ongpin-Manila 213 m
17. The Rise Makati-Makati 210 m*










© Asya Design
*
18. SM Keppel Tower-Mandaluyong 210 m
19. The Podium - 210 m
20. AIC Empire Tower -200m
21. Three Central - 200m*

*List has been shortened it has 100+ buildings ranging from 100 meters - 190 meters underconstruction*


*in 3 years The Philippines will at least have buildings 200 meters above in top 40 to top 50 *
*Never ending Construction boom in real estate is unstoppable.*

*City of Cranes unstoppable.. my personal shot*










*Top 10 upcoming buildings*



Jeremy AC said:


>




in 3-5 years 200 meters and above buildings will spike up



emerging district on this part of manila Plus * Aerial Skyline *
*This Picture Does not include Manila Bay Skyline, Binondo District Skyline , Pasay CBD Skyline and Far North CBD's AND Far South CBD's Skylines.*


leading developers are snapping up chunks of the area which are now being converted into another mixed-use development 

















[/QUOTE]



crossboneka said:


> it's about 300 ha


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*2018 Update*



anakngpasig said:


>


*Current Top 20 Tallest Buildings in Metro Manila all 200 meter and above +as of 2017*



Jeremy AC said:


>




1*Federal Land Tower *-Bonifacio Global City 318 m(1,043 ft) 
2.*Trump Tower Manila*- Makati City 280 m(919 ft)
3.*PBCom Tower* -Makati CBD259 m(850 ft)
4*The Gramercy Residences*- Makati City 250 m
5.*Discovery Primea*- Makati City250 m(820 ft)
6.*Shangri‑La at the Fort* -Bonifacio GlobalCity 250 m(820 ft)
7. *One Shangri-La Place (North & South Towers)(2 towers) * 227 meters (745 ft)
8.* Grand Riviera Suites* - 230 meters
9.*The Knightsbridge Residence*-, Makati220 m
10.*GT International Tower*Makati CBD217 m
(712 ft)472001
11 and 12*BSA Twin Towers* *(2 towers)* -OrtigasCenter 215 m

13 and 14.*The St. Francis Shangri‑La Place (2 towers)* -Ortigas Center213 m

15=*One Rockwell West Tower*-Rockwell Center210 m
16=*Petron Megaplaza*-Makati City210 m
17. *UnionBank Plaza*Ortigas Center206 m
18.*Greenbelt San Lorenzo Tower*-Makati - 205 m

19.*1322 Golden Empire Tower* - Malate203 m
20. *One Corporate Centre Ortigas Center*202 m
(663 ft)


21= *Philamlife Tower*- Makati City200 m
(660 ft)482000
22=*Summit One Tower* -Mandaluyong City200 m
(660 ft)491998




++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++



*Philippines' 200 meters and Above Buildings Under Construction*
* Will not include high rise buildings underconstruction because it has a long list ranging from 100 meters to 199 meters *
*
1. Stratford Residence - 312 meters (on hold)
2. Icone Tower - 308 meters
3. Sapphire Tower - 304.8 meters
4. The Proscenium – Iconique Tower 280-300m
5.MAKATI | STRC Apartment Ridge Project by Norman Foster / 6747 Ayala Avenue [270m|res]
6.The Mega Tower-Mandaluyong 250 m
7.Century Spire-Makati 245 m*










© Studio AMD
*8.The Imperium -Pasig 240 m
9.The Royalton Capital Commons- 230 m
10. The Imperium, Capitol Commons -230 m
11. The Maven, Capitol Commons -230m


12. The Suites at One Bonifacio High Street-Taguig City 227.7 m
13.Corporate Finance Plaza-Pasig 226.3 m
14.The SkySuites Corporate & Residential Tower [38F|223m|res]
15. The Proscenium – Kirov Tower 220m
16. The Shang Salcedo - 220m
17. Garden Towers-Makati 215.7 m*









© Ayala Land
*
18.Park Royal Ongpin-Manila 213 m
19. The Rise Makati-Makati 210 m*










© Asya Design
*
20. SM Keppel Tower-Mandaluyong 210 m
21. The Podium - 210 m
22. AIC Empire Tower -200m
23. Three Central - 200m*

*List has been shortened it has 100+ - 200 buildings ranging from 100 meters - 190 meters underconstruction as of 2018*



^^



*Federal Land Tower (318 meter) dominates the skyline one with spire*








by redmarkable[/QUOTE]



808 state said:


> by Pol Torrente











https://www.instagram.com/fernananaman/


----------



## streetscapeer

ThomasK on yimby filled in this photo of NYC taken by photolitherland.

AF5_2358 by photolitherland, on Flickr


----------



## pdoff

This should provide a good idea of what's happening in Melbourne at the moment.

Even though the video says February 2018, there's about half a dozen shown as Approved (purple) that are actually now Under Construction (orange). Also, for those a little more familiar with OZSrapers projects, a few towers will be quite a bit taller than shown (Crown, the Queens Place twins)



nameless dude said:


>


----------



## Zaz965

warsaw 2025


----------



## isaidso

The emerging Yorkville skyline at the northern end of downtown Toronto. Blue - Under Construction, Purple - 11 Yorkville proposal, green/yellow 
are proposals. The tallest building in blue (The One) will be the city's new tallest and first super tall.


----------



## El anonimo de cero

Monterrey Mexico​
2025









2018


----------



## aquamaroon

Now THIS is cool. Future London skyline video, fly-through along the Thames river showing the buildings planned and under construction :cheers:







Fly-through video shows impact of 500 tall buildings planned for London


----------



## El anonimo de cero

Monterrey Mexico​
District Diego Rivera 24 new buildings 150 - 250m+


----------



## Hudson11

*Hudson Yards NYC* - phase 1 and neighboring projects wrapping up. 









@mtollens on instagram

2025:


----------



## binhai

Phase 2 should be great. Seems like there will be a lot of architectural similarities with Waterline Square.


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City 2025* (Tallest 310mts)









by: Ral909


----------



## isaidso

A lot of tall buildings have been proposed that will change the lake view of the Toronto skyline. Here's a rendering of the lake view with just one of them (The Hub and tallest from this angle) super imposed on what's there now. 3 of the proposals on the waterfront are taller than this one. All 3 will be just to the right of The Hub.









Courtesy of UT


----------



## rgarrison

Chicago


----------



## Hudson11

Chicago will easily still be a world's top 5, no arguments.


----------



## isaidso

I have my top 5 in 2025 as follows:

1. New York
2. Shenzhen
3. Hong Kong
4. Shanghai
5. Kuala Lumpur


----------



## lukahead6

This is just my view:

Today (2018)
1. New York
2. Hong Kong
3. Shanghai
4. Shenzhen
5. Guangzhou
6. Chicago
7. Dubai
8. Kuala Lumpur
9. Toronto
10. Chongqing

7 Years From Now (2025) <-- Crazy to think it is only 7 years away
1. Shenzhen (IMO size beats density)
2. New York
3. Dubai
4. Shanghai
5. Kuala Lumpur
6. Chongqing
7. Hong Kong
8. Guangzhou
9. Toronto (Or maybe Mumbai if construction ramps up) 
10. Chicago


----------



## isaidso

Not bad. There's such a log jam after the first few but it could very well end up like that. Here's mine:

*Top 10 in 2018*
1. New York
2. Hong Kong
3. Shanghai
4. Shenzhen
5. Chicago
6. Guangzhou
7. Dubai
8. Toronto
9. Kuala Lumpur
10. Chongqing

*Top 10 in 2025*
1. New York
2. Shenzhen
3. Hong Kong
4. Shanghai
5. Kuala Lumpur
6. Guangzhou
7. Dubai
8. Toronto
9. Chongqing
10. Chicago

I also have a question mark regarding Mumbai. They could zoom into the top 10.


----------



## Hudson11

2025
NYC (inc Jersey City- I might be biased  )
Hong Kong - I think the other Chinese cities have awhile before they can dethrone HK. It's so aesthetically impressive to me compared to the others. 
Shenzhen - mainly because of Futian, the rest is too sprawled out for my subjective liking. This is why it does not beat HK. 
Dubai (hasn't stopped building, will likely add 2 megatalls)
Chicago-Kuala Lumpur-Shanghai-Toronto-Guangzhou-Manila-Jakarta in no particular order. This rank is a mess, with so many contenders. Chicago is my top bet in the ideal circumstance that all of its current proposals move forward. It has the quality of architecture and numbers. KL is probably my second choice for this spot because of what it is building.

Again, I might be biased when it comes to No. 1, but it will take a lot of concentrated skyscraper development for another city to reach this: 


Untitled by inkelv1122, on Flickr

SZ for comparison


Shenkou in the evening by Huy Bui Van, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Hudson11 said:


> 2025
> NYC (inc Jersey City)
> Hong Kong (has a huge advantage in quality and numbers)
> Shenzhen (mainly because of Futian, the rest is too sprawled out for my subjective liking)
> Dubai (hasn't stopped building, will likely add 2 megatalls)
> Chicago-Kuala Lumpur-Toronto-Guangzhou-Manila-Jakarta in no particular order. *This rank is a mess, with so many contenders.* Chicago is my top bet in the ideal circumstance that all of its current proposals move forward. It has the quality of architecture and numbers.


The bit in bold jumped out at me as it's exactly what I thought. There's so much construction going on in so many cities. A lot of it is still up in the air but it's shaping up to be very tight. There are about 16-18 cities one could make a good argument for including.

I don't like how spaced out Shenzhen is either but feel it won't be a big issue 7 years from now. They're building an insane quantity of buildings. The skyline that's grown on me the most is Dubai. It's still not my cup of tea but it's definitely coming together.

I don't have Melbourne in there but think they'll have closed the gap considerably.


----------



## YannSZ

@Hudson11 your pic does not reflect well what is Shenzhen  
Here are couple of pics not taken by myself.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Don't underestimate Shenzhen, it starts to close the gaps between its skylines more and more they are growing together to a huge megaskyline like never seen before. Especially the view from Wutongshan is just mindblowing even now and I bet the number of supertalls will at least double one more time till 2025. And there are so many plots and projects left that will be built sometime.
It depends on ones personal taste of course but I think in 2025 it will still be beaten by New York though, especially with all the skylines that arise outside of Manhatten atm. 
My list for 2025 (and for 2018):
1.NY
2.SZ
3.SH
4.CQ
5.HK


----------



## isaidso

Did you move?


----------



## YannSZ

Also, Hudson11 was talking about Futian only, but the part of Houhai + Keyuan Park (Science park?) is impressive and there are still dozen of plots under construction. Here is a very recent pic taken by "深圳湾公园西段队长"









And we're not even talking about Qianhai!


----------



## Romb

isaidso said:


> I have my top 5 in 2025 as follows:
> 
> 1. New York
> 2. Shenzhen
> 3. Hong Kong
> 4. Shanghai
> 5. Kuala Lumpur


Are you an architect?


----------



## TowerVerre:)

isaidso said:


> Did you move?


Yeah, I study at HKUST in Hong Kong for a year now and lived and studied in Stuttgart before.


----------



## isaidso

TowerVerre:) said:


> Yeah, I study at HKUST in Hong Kong for a year now and lived and studied in Stuttgart before.


Very nice. Enjoy your time there. I assumed you're a New Yorker?


----------



## isaidso

Romb said:


> Are you an architect?


No, but gave it serious consideration.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

1-Dubai (especially after adding a 1350 meter + tower to the skyline and countless supertalls before 2025)
2-NY
3-Shenzen
4- other Chinese cities


Dubai has two major skylines almost 12 kilometres apart, the SZR skyline *(1)* and the Dubai Marina Skyline *(2)*.

*(1)*

Dubai Skyline at sunset, UAE by David GABIS, on Flickr

*(2)*

Dubai Marina by http://arnaudballay.wix.com/photographie, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM

Dubai reminds me of London, it's 'alright' in terms of skyscrapers as a whole, individually certain skyscraper in both cities make them good, if you get what I mean. As a whole, both cities are still lacking especially if were talking sheer density.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

isaidso said:


> Very nice. Enjoy your time there. I assumed you're a New Yorker?


Thank you! I am not really a New Yorker, but I lived there for a year when I was in highschool and half a year as a visiting student. By the way, if everything works out I will soon live in Mumbai.


----------



## JuanPaulo

I think many of you discount Chicago too easily. It already has a strong skyline (height, density, architectural design, material variety, positioning of buildings, etc.) and it just keeps getting better - albeit at a slow pace. I think that if all the proposed buildings do get build, it will easily remain in the top 5. worldwide. To me, Chicago is like old money while some of the other emerging skylines are like nouveau riche. The others impress, but they have a hard time standing to the classics in beauty and style. Just my two cents. kay:


----------



## isaidso

^^ You can make an argument for Chicago maintaining its position or losing it. New kids on the block often take a while to be accepted while incumbents are seen as impossible to unseat.... but it does happen. I love old building stock/architectural layering but that can only carry a skyline so far imo. 

I may very well have Chicago in 5th or 6th in 2025, but I could just as easily have it drop out of my top 10 altogether. It's too early to say really.



TowerVerre:) said:


> Thank you! I am not really a New Yorker, but I lived there for a year when I was in highschool and half a year as a visiting student. By the way, if everything works out I will soon live in Mumbai.


You're a world citizen, the best kind. Hope things work out with Mumbai, it's definitely a city with a lot of changes taking place. Will be a fun time to be there.


----------



## Scion

Dubai's main skyline is HUGE and TALL. To scale comparison with Midtown NYC and SZR Dubai:










Currently there 15 supertalls T/O and Com in this skyline, by 2025 there would be approx 25 supertalls along this stretch!


----------



## Dubai_Boy

The Dubai Marina Skyline, this skyline is almost 12 kilometres from the Burj Khalifah skyline

Marina Heartbeat by Marek Kijevský, on Flickr


----------



## ijustloveskylines

My Best Skyline 2017:
1-NYC
2-Shanghai
3-Chicago
4-HK
5-Guangzhou
6-Shenzhen
7-Dubai
8-Tokyo
9-Sydney
10-Toronto

2025:
1-NYC
2-Shenzhen
3-Chicago
4-Shanghai
5-Guangzhou
6-KL
7-HK
8-Toronto
9-Tokyo
10-Chongqing


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv -Yafo & metro cities*

130 built
85 U.C
150 proposed

partial list , some of them:


----------



## NYCrulz

if only you didnt know there was nothing but sand next to that single file stretch of skyscrapers, you could have mistakenly been believing in how Dubai was the queen in the skyline contest, unlike NYC's man made canyons beyond that silhouette :lol: 

Oh, and did i mention, that post right above mine is pure crap? Nobody cares about some screenshots of a nothing skyline, and mods would be expected to step in, but sadly they can't do shit :bash:



Scion said:


> Dubai's main skyline is HUGE and TALL. To scale comparison with Midtown NYC and SZR Dubai:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently there 15 supertalls T/O and Com in this skyline, by 2025 there would be approx 25 supertalls along this stretch!


----------



## droneriot

NYCrulz said:


> if only you didnt know there was nothing but sand next to that single file stretch of skyscrapers, you could have mistakenly been believing in how Dubai was the queen in the skyline contest, unlike NYC's man made canyons beyond that silhouette :lol:


That would have been a true statement twelve years ago. Welcome to SkyscraperCity where you could have followed what happened in that time.


----------



## PsyLock

droneriot said:


> That would have been a true statement twelve years ago. Welcome to SkyscraperCity where you could have followed what happened in that time.


It's still true though. Anyone who follows Skyscrapercity knows Dubai's skyline is very linear. The pic he posted is very deceiving. Dubai is taller... yes. Huge? with regards to Midtown NYC, I don't think so.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Both Dubai and NY are impressive in their own right. Different yes , and that's a good thing right ? are all cities supposed to look like one another ?

Dubai is a beach city, this is the way to go in my opinion


----------



## droneriot

Downtown Burj Dubai/Business Bay form almost a perfect square, it's geometrically impossible for that to be linear.


----------



## Hudson11

Downtown Dubai is adding a good amount of density (just look at all the cranes in the above panorama) A lot is being built around BK, but it will still take a long, long time for the linearity to disappear. 
I believe The individual landmarks and pure height of Dubai are what people generally think of when they consider its skyline, Burj Al Arab, Burj Khalifa, the Palm Islands, etc... it will have new icons in the future which is why I think it will remain a top 5 contender come 2025. 


Desertbird over Dubai by fresch-energy, on Flickr


----------



## droneriot

Half of the towers in that picture didn't even exist half a decade ago, so that's the kind of growth going on there.

But fittingly, on the subject of "instant skylines", just earlier today I saw a post by you (Hudson11) from 2015 showing an aerial of Long Island City, and there was basically nothing there, especially compared with today.

How fast an entire skyline can shoot up out of almost nowhere is jaw-dropping sometimes.


-edit-

This is the post, from December 2015:



Hudson11 said:


> One World Observatory @ One World Trade Center by wyliepoon, on Flickr
> 
> 
> New York by Stuart Waddell, on Flickr


----------



## Scion

NYCrulz said:


> there was nothing but sand next to that single file stretch of skyscrapers


I've said this before in this very thread but felt the need to repeat it again. There are *10 supertalls* in Dubai that are *not in that photo*, and will mostly not make it into the Sheikh Zayed Rd skyline shot. 

This means there are more supertalls in Dubai not in that photo than there are supertalls in the whole of NYC! There are also more supertalls in the whole of Dubai than there are supertalls in the whole of US of A!

People are welcomed to critique the style and design of the towers, and their placements and orientations, etc. But the sheer size and height of Dubai's skyline(s) should never be downplayed.


----------



## akif90

*KL*


----------



## kiddo94

the spliff fairy said:


> This is a list from last year of the 200m+ buildings in Shenzhen by 2020, divided into currently completed (60 buildings), u/c (57) and prep (78). Total 195:
> 
> completed/ topped out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> under construction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Gaoloumi this year, it's now:
> 
> Built and T/O: 68 (of which 8 are supertalls)
> Under-construction: 66 (of which 9 are supertalls)
> Prep: 78*
> Total: 212
> 
> *^the 518m one in the prep section is recently on hold though.


WTF.. this is crazy.. coming for HK and NY..


----------



## YannSZ

^^ New official number of completed building over 200meters in Shenzhen is now at 106 buildings. Number coming from very active users of galoumi.com for Shenzhen section.


----------



## akif90




----------



## ainvan

*Toronto, 2022*



koops65 said:


>


----------



## Hudson11

NYC's tallest roof height building and friends on the rise.


IMG_2790 by D Carrillo, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*New Titans posed to join the skyline of Los Angeles*

*Figueroa Center | 297m*










*Angels Landing | 311m*










*Grand Hotel Redevelopment | 338 m*


----------



## AbidM

I wish Liverpool (UK) could do something on Sydneys level with it's waterfront.


----------



## akif90

*KL*


----------



## Booppe

BKK


Bangkok und Umgebung by Bernard Werder, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Nice view from that patio and congratulations on winning the 2018 Miss Universe Thailand pageant.


----------



## Booppe

^^Thank you very much










By Thailand skyline page


----------



## 3tmk

AbidM said:


> I wish Liverpool (UK) could do something on Sydneys level with it's waterfront.


Are the waterfronts really comparable? It wouldn't have the same effect.


----------



## AbidM

3tmk said:


> Are the waterfronts really comparable? It wouldn't have the same effect.


Yes, and if investment was right than yes again!

*EDIT: of the 5 largest cities in England, only one is on the coast, and that's Liverpool, it should fully capitalise on it's geography. The rest being London, Manchester Birmingham and Sheffield in no order. *


----------



## isaidso

^^ That's quite unusual; especially for an island.


----------



## droneriot

England has a suffocating population density. They gotta build tall.


----------



## isaidso

England is building taller but they're also living in ever smaller residences.


----------



## saiho

Shenzhen

Posted by 摩天圳


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chicago 2025 by rgarri4 from SSP*


----------



## Hudson11

the Chicago River entrance from the lake might be the best skyscraper vista in the world when it is all built up.


----------



## itom 987

Daveography on Skyrisecities is doing an excellent job of creating Edmonton's possible future skyline. The skyline would look fantastic if everything gets built!






































Source: https://edmonton.skyrisecities.com/forum/threads/edmonton-future-skylines.24660/


----------



## phoenixboi08

itom 987 said:


> Daveography on Skyrisecities is doing an excellent job of creating Edmonton's possible future skyline. The skyline would look fantastic if everything gets built!
> [/URL]


You mean there are other cities in Canada besides Toronto!?!?!?


----------



## isaidso

Yes, beavers made them centuries ago using giant blocks of ice. Our supreme leader King Poutine lives in the grand Ice Palace. Best time to go is July when the temperature soars to -20C. Don't forget to bring your snow suit.


----------



## You are to blame

phoenixboi08 said:


> You mean there are other cities in Canada besides Toronto!?!?!?


Canada has a lot of great skylines, Vancouver, Calgary, Montreal and Edmonton, but Toronto is on a whole other level when we are talking current constructions *(185 highrise under constructions currently)* and proposal *(currently at 382)*


----------



## leedsloyal

AbidM said:


> Yes, and if investment was right than yes again!
> 
> *EDIT: of the 5 largest cities in England, only one is on the coast, and that's Liverpool, it should fully capitalise on it's geography. The rest being London, Manchester Birmingham and Sheffield in no order. *


If you think Sheffield is bigger than Leeds than you are deluded


----------



## Kadzman

Booppe said:


> ^^Thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Thailand skyline page


So Nasle is back as Booppe! Why are you posting present Bangkok pictures, not as how it is projected to be in 2025?

Actually it's not only Booppe but also many other posts too showing current city skylines rather than depictions of future ones.


----------



## Hudson11

isaidso said:


> Yes, beavers made them centuries ago using giant blocks of ice. Our supreme leader King Poutine lives in the grand Ice Palace. Best time to go is July when the temperature soars to -20C. Don't forget to bring your snow suit.


 I thought Bonhomme was the Supreme Overlord of Canadaland? :lol:


----------



## Jay

TM_Germany said:


> Shenzen is really massive concerning the number and also hight of some skyscrapers. However, they don't form a coherent skyline. The skyline isn't "planned" and thus extremely spread out, it's hardly possible to find an angle where you can see more than 1 or 2 of Shenzen's supertalls. Also, apart from those signature towers, sadly most of the rest of the towers are boring at best. I wish I could place Shenzen higher in the international rankings but for me, those factors prevent that, which is a shame considering how much of a skyscraper-behemoth Shenzen actually is.


Yea, although I don't think Shenzhen is that bad looking. 

I like NYC and Chicago because the huge buildings aren't that spread out and are all on top of each other. Hong Kong has the nicest natural backdrop though.


----------



## Zaz965

mexico city, all tall building together :grass:








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1945967&page=1451


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Invalidate username said:


> Shenzhen
> Did a little photoshopping on ghhhjjkkkk's work. Except for the two curvy looking Shenzhen bay towers, all other buildings are based on the renders available for each project.


Amazing!!!


----------



## luci203

TM_Germany said:


> Shenzen is really massive concerning the number and also hight of some skyscrapers. However, they don't form a coherent skyline. The skyline isn't "planned" and thus extremely spread out, it's hardly possible to find an angle where you can see more than 1 or 2 of Shenzen's supertalls.


First of all, the skyline is PLANNED... is actually very planned *NOT* to be very dense.... hence the huge parks, wide avenues, and many lowrise areas between skyscrapers clusters... even Futian is not one coherent cluster... it is split in two by parks and lowrise structures, especially since they had a blank canvas, and they where not really restricted by land shortage like existing huge cities such as Shanghai.

I guess they opted for the city to be more green and livable, with better traffic, than to look cool and ''coruscantesc'' in pictures. :lol:

and last... this angle would capture most supertalls... :banana:











by ghhhjjkkkk


----------



## QalzimCity

while other cities have their 200m buildings sticking out here and there across the city area, in shenzhen, you need >400m for a building to be sticking out amongst the sea of Shenzhen's highrises (and yes im not talking about the sea of tiny highrises we can find in Rio or Sao Paolo, were talking about the real size of highrise buildings here!)


----------



## YannSZ

luci203 said:


> First of all, the skyline is PLANNED... is actually very planned *NOT* to be very dense.... hence the huge parks, wide avenues, and many lowrise areas between skyscrapers clusters... even Futian is not one coherent cluster... it is split in two by parks and lowrise structures, especially since they had a blank canvas, and they where not really restricted by land shortage like existing huge cities such as Shanghai.
> 
> I guess they opted for the city to be more green and livable, with better traffic, than to look cool and ''coruscantesc'' in pictures. :lol:
> 
> and last... this angle would capture most supertalls... :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by ghhhjjkkkk


Indeed. Too high density of high rise buildings is bad urban design. The New York zoning law of 1916, imposing the principle of setback, shows that is was already in the minds of urban planners more than a century ago.

Also to illustrate your point of green and livability:
Shenzhen city parks will exceed 1000 by 2020, right now all residents live within 500 meters, 2 kilometers and 5 kilometers of community parks, urban parks and countryside parks, respectively.
Also they are trying to connect all their urban parks and community parks together with green corridors.


----------



## YannSZ

TM_Germany said:


> Shenzen is really massive concerning the number and also hight of some skyscrapers. However, they don't form a coherent skyline. The skyline isn't "planned" and thus extremely spread out, it's hardly possible to find an angle where you can see more than 1 or 2 of Shenzen's supertalls. Also, apart from those signature towers, sadly most of the rest of the towers are boring at best. I wish I could place Shenzen higher in the international rankings but for me, those factors prevent that, which is a shame considering how much of a skyscraper-behemoth Shenzen actually is.


The coherence of the skyline you're talking about will definitely not be relevant anymore in 2025 as you'll be able take independently 4 or 5 parts of Shenzhen and make them competing on an international scale. Luohu / Futian CBD / Houhai / Qianhai / Kejiyuan etc.
And also as luci203 was mentioning, Shenzhen city is "so planned"  ! I've had the opportunity to visit their urban planning office in 2011, it's huge and they have this big movie theatre to visualize the all city, how a new building will impact visually, how it will impact on traffic, urban transport etc...
When I was in Shenzhen 19 years ago, I remember being in a taxi on a 2x6 lanes urban highway wondering myself why the hell would they build such a big road, there were only few taxis running on it.... in 2018 I know exactly why, and it was planned 20 years ago...


----------



## saiho

luci203 said:


> They where not really restricted by land shortage like existing huge cities such as Shanghai.


This statement doesn't make sense, Shenzhen has less land than Shanghai as it is being hemmed in by mountains and ocean. It can't sprawl out.



luci203 said:


> I guess they opted for the city to be more green and livable, with better traffic, than to look cool and ''coruscantesc'' in pictures. :lol:


Shenzhen's traffic is horrible, it's obsession will plastering useless green spaces everywhere has not made it any better. The wide avenues are a complete failure from a transportation planning respective, all it did was encourage car use. Shenzhen would have still developed as a monster city it is today without 12 lane wide semi-expressways everywhere and would have pushed it to build a subway earlier. Please look at what is done in Keiyuan and Qinghai. The buildings are designed to be are much denser and closer together showing that the government knows what was done in the past was incorrect.


----------



## TM_Germany

While I wouldn't put it past the Chinese to do that kind of long term traffic planning, I'm not really convinced that was the case here anyway. I don't think even the Chinese really anticupated just how big Shenzhen would become soon. Those huge roads are just normal in China now. I think the Chinese got tired of the tiny streets of "old China" and now build huge roads no matter where. Even in developments for "just" a couple thousand people without much through traffic, you will see like 8-10 lane roads.


----------



## aquamaroon

H/T user Ushuname from this post in the Los Angeles forums (thread here) here is a render of L.A. in 2025 with the new projects that are planned, under construction or recently completed:




Usuhname said:


> I’ve looked to include only projects that are deemed viable and have a projected completion date in line with 2025 or earlier.
> Its aproximate but aims to give a nice glimpse...



2015










2025


----------



## Jay

aquamaroon said:


> here is a render of L.A. in 2025 with the new projects that are planned, under construction or recently completed:


As much as I would love LA to look like that, you have to keep in mind that planned != going to happen. 

Although the skyline has changes a lot since 2015 which is good :cheers:

While LA will never be even close to the same league as NYC and Chicago I think it still has some serious potential.


----------



## MarshallKnight

Jay said:


> As much as I would love LA to look like that, you have to keep in mind that planned != going to happen.


How is that different from any other city on this thread? Not one future rendering on here has ever turned out to be 100% accurate, just as I'm sure this one of LA won't be, but it's a great visualization of the city's potential.


----------



## Jay

MarshallKnight said:


> How is that different from any other city on this thread? Not one future rendering on here has ever turned out to be 100% accurate, just as I'm sure this one of LA won't be, but it's a great visualization of the city's potential.


I didn't say it was. I'm skeptical of any future rendering. 

Are there actually that many projects planned for LA? If so that's great. I'll have to check out the rundown thread.


----------



## MarshallKnight

Jay said:


> Are there actually that many projects planned for LA? If so that's great. I'll have to check out the rundown thread.


There are, actually. Aquamaroon broke down the 25 projects depicted in that rendering here. 

Whether all or even most of them come to fruition is a whole other question, obviously. If the Chinese continue to divest from their American projects, a few of the high profile ones may not get off the ground (same story as in pretty much every other major US metro), but several projects on that list are well underway.


----------



## rgarrison

This is a quick video of my VR model of Chicago I made. A ton of un-built proposed and under construction projects shown. 

https://youtu.be/D3541fu8RB0


----------



## Jay

rgarrison said:


> This is a quick video of my VR model of Chicago I made. A ton of un-built proposed and under construction projects shown.
> 
> https://youtu.be/D3541fu8RB0


Nice!

Chicago already looks amazing obviously but if only those projects were to see the light of day it would be mind-blowing.




> There are, actually. Aquamaroon broke down the 25 projects depicted in that rendering here.
> 
> Whether all or even most of them come to fruition is a whole other question, obviously. If the Chinese continue to divest from their American projects, a few of the high profile ones may not get off the ground (same story as in pretty much every other major US metro), but several projects on that list are well underway.


Cool, thanks. 

Nice that some are underway but why would the Chinese want to divest in American projects when obviously it means major $$$, especially in a hot city like LA.


----------



## luci203

> They *where* not really restricted by land shortage like existing huge cities such as Shanghai.





saiho said:


> This statement doesn't make sense, Shenzhen has less land than Shanghai as it is being hemmed in by mountains and ocean. It can't sprawl out.


I guess you did not pay attention to what I wrote...

When they started planning the city, the city was under a million and most of the land was farm land, so they did plan to build wide avenues and huge parks, because there *WAS* a lot of free land... unlike Shanghai, where even in the 80's the city was huge and developed (except Pudong)


----------



## MarshallKnight

Jay said:


> Nice that some are underway but why would the Chinese want to divest in American projects when obviously it means major $$$, especially in a hot city like LA.


It's already happening. These articles tell the story, summarized most completely and succinctly by this story in the Week.



> Just a few years ago, Chinese investors and U.S. markets were really hitting it off. Direct Chinese investment into the United States rose to a whopping $46 billion in 2016.
> 
> Then the romance ended just as quickly. From 2016 to 2017, the flood of money shrunk by around 50 percent. And while 2018 isn't over yet, the breakup has continued: From the first half of 2017 to the first half of this year, Chinese investment fell over 90 percent. It now sits around $2 billion. David Firestein, the founder of the China Public Policy Center at the University of Texas, called the drop "probably unprecedented" in an interview with The Week.
> 
> In fact, if you include divestitures, so far this year, more Chinese money has actually flowed out of America than in — by about $7.8 billion.





> Under this president, the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States (CFIUS) — the U.S. regulatory body charged with policing foreign investment — has become much more hawkish. And several major deals involving Chinese investors were called off in the first part of 2018, with players citing issues with CFIUS.





> Facing more regulatory barriers and a harsher political spotlight, many Chinese investors may have simply concluded that entering the U.S. market is more trouble than it's worth. Meanwhile, the flow of Chinese deals into Europe is growing, even as its engagement with the U.S. dries up.





> But another important reason Chinese investment is disappearing doesn't have much to do with U.S. policy at all.
> 
> It turns out the precipitous drop after 2016 is just the flipside of an equally precipitous spike after 2015. If you look at Chinese investment in the U.S. over the last decade, it hasn't fallen off a cliff so much as regressed to its mean.
> 
> What happened was that the Chinese government actually loosened up rules regarding outbound investment in 2014. This was part of a larger push to expand Chinese investment overseas, and promote its One Belt One Road project. Then in 2015, the government suddenly devalued the yuan, which probably panicked many Chinese investors. So they started buying up assets overseas to protect their wealth.
> 
> In short, the Chinese government may have gotten more than it bargained for. Its push to promote Chinese economic prowess abroad transformed into concerns that Chinese companies were overextending themselves, taking on too much debt to purchase assets, and, in some cases, even serving as cover for raw capital flight and corruption by Chinese elites.
> 
> In fact, almost two-thirds of the 2016 spike was driven by just four major Chinese companies. By the end of 2016, officials at those four companies were facing much closer scrutiny. And in 2017, the Chinese government cracked down with much more stringent capital controls on outbound investment.


----------



## aquamaroon

^^ Indeed, just look at exhibit number one of capital flight back to China: Wanda Group.


----------



## Jay

aquamaroon said:


> ^^ Indeed, just look at exhibit number one of capital flight back to China: Wanda Group.


Yea that and Oceanwide. 

Are most of LA's new projects Chinese backed? I hope not in that case. hno:


----------



## Azrain98

Uaarkson said:


> I don't care how many supertalls Shenzen has, its skyline will NEVER rival Chicago or New York. It just doesn't have the architectural history or diversity.


architectural history what? isnt every building has their own architectural history? also what kind of diversity are you talking about..?


----------



## QalzimCity

it is just a matter of time before a billion or more Chinese and East Asian netizens mastering their English skills and get access to these kind of global websites, and dominating here, such statements wont ever stand overnight then. 

Until that, personally,
New York-King
Shanghai-Queen
Shenzhen-Crown Prince (only second to the king)
Dubai-elusive Princess

others just dignitaries


----------



## isaidso

Uaarkson said:


> I don't care how many supertalls Shenzen has, its skyline will NEVER rival Chicago or New York. It just doesn't have the architectural history or diversity.


I used to share that opinion but my views have shifted somewhat. There comes a time when a skyline has enough scale, height, quality, balance, and layering where the absence of 1920s skyscrapers isn't enough on its own to pull it down.

Skyscraper architectural history is forever lengthening. The more time passes the less important will be the absence of skyscrapers from a certain era. Do we discount the architectural history of one European city over another because one is 50-100 years younger? We don't. We simply view them both as old.

It's not realistic for Chicago and New York to assume their place is permanent. They'll continually have to add to their inventory to maintain their place.


----------



## Jay

isaidso said:


> It's not realistic for Chicago and New York to assume their place is permanent. They'll continually have to add to their inventory to maintain their place.


I agree, they get nostalgia points but globally that's not enough. 

Luckily NY is keeping up with/surpassing everywhere else in terms of skyscraper development. Chicago has some good stuff going on too, but more would be nice :lol:


----------



## isaidso

It also bears mentioning that pre-WW2 skyscrapers are becoming less impactful as far larger towers rise around them. It's only in smaller skylines with little construction (Cleveland, Detroit, Buffalo) where those old buildings still have a large presence.


----------



## Kadzman

isaidso said:


> It also bears mentioning that pre-WW2 skyscrapers are becoming less impactful as far larger towers rise around them. It's only in smaller skylines with little construction (Cleveland, Detroit, Buffalo) where those old buildings still have a large presence.


The newer modern skylines look good from afar due to the sheer capabilities of modern construction in terms of scale. At a more intimate level it gets bland without the warm human impact to it. Maybe in the future as newer technology evolve, only then we'll feel the connection to these skylines as they mature.


----------



## ushahid

TORONTO








[/url]Toronto Skyline (_DSD0087) by Kevin Tureski, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Galaxy Defender by Dustin William, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]The Promise Land by Dustin William, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Wealth. by Dustin William, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## isaidso

Kadzman said:


> The newer modern skylines look good from afar due to the sheer capabilities of modern construction in terms of scale. At a more intimate level it gets bland without the warm human impact to it. Maybe in the future as newer technology evolve, only then we'll feel the connection to these skylines as they mature.


Due to the lack of ornamentation and the prevalence of glass modern skylines often look cold and sterile. We usually don't engage with them that way though. For the most part it's at street level where we interact with these buildings. Most of the attempts to create inviting, human scaled buildings at grade have missed the mark. How does one transition from a large monotonous facade into a segmented street wall with texture, colour, visual interest?

We're getting better at it but still have a long way to go.


----------



## ushahid

these new projects do look dull but public realm has improved a lot.


----------



## Hudson11

Azrain98 said:


> architectural history what? isnt every building has their own architectural history? also what kind of diversity are you talking about..?


It's a bit different in the context of skylines. NYC is the only place where you'll find 100+ year old 200m skyscrapers for quite some time. 









Andrew Campbell Nelson









qsylver


----------



## isaidso

ushahid said:


> these new projects do look dull but public realm has improved a lot.


In Toronto it doesn't make much sense to completely overhaul the public realm on most of our streets. There's too much construction and change occurring. It's better to wait till these streets are more fully built out. I suspect we'll see the biggest improvements to our downtown public realm once another 150-200 towers go up.


----------



## melads

Hudson11 said:


> It's a bit different in the context of skylines. NYC is the only place where you'll find 100+ year old 200m skyscrapers for quite some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Campbell Nelson


Off topic, but here is an interesting video about the redevelopment of the Woolworth building


----------



## saiho

Shenzhen, growing everyday.
Posted by 摩天圳


----------



## QalzimCity

These two above are royalties

anyway, here is Kuala Lumpur skylines with amazing footage of it's new king, the 492m The Exchange Tower.


----------



## Jay

Is The exchange really 492 meters? I keep hearing different figures but who knows...? 

Also Shenzhen is just insane, sweet Jesus

*My updated top 5 in 5 years: *

Shenzhen
New York
Dubai 
Shanghai 
Hong Kong

*Next 5: *

Guangzhou
Chicago
Toronto
Tokyo
Kuala Lumpur -- Jakarta


----------



## lochinvar

Where's Bombay in the list?


----------



## Jay

lochinvar said:


> Where's Bombay in the list?


It isn't, this is about *top 10* skylines.

But to each their own, most just go by size/height and then aesthetics :cheers:


----------



## Uaarkson

isaidso said:


> I used to share that opinion but my views have shifted somewhat. There comes a time when a skyline has enough scale, height, quality, balance, and layering where the absence of 1920s skyscrapers isn't enough on its own to pull it down.
> 
> Skyscraper architectural history is forever lengthening. The more time passes the less important will be the absence of skyscrapers from a certain era. Do we discount the architectural history of one European city over another because one is 50-100 years younger? We don't. We simply view them both as old.
> 
> It's not realistic for Chicago and New York to assume their place is permanent. They'll continually have to add to their inventory to maintain their place.


Fair point, and this boils down to whether or not you value scale over history.

Most of New York's trophy towers were in bad shape 30 years ago. Today they're all cleaned up and command some of the highest rents in town. People obviously value these structures, and no city will ever build anything quite like them ever again. The relatively low number of them compared to skyscrapers around the world today make them even more special.

Right now, Manhattan is perfectly balancing groundbreaking new architecture and scale. Chicago is also adding inventory en masse. And if I'm not mistaken they are generally the 1st and 3rd highest rated skylines on this forum.


----------



## elliot

With due respect to Shenzhen's meteoric rise, it can't build "mock" Chrysler or other skyline mainstays from a different era (didn't work in Atlanta and elsewhere). 

NYC has already built them... along with an enormous, dense myriad of styles, densities and street level suprises that would be hard to match in any "skyscraper" city.

Plus NYC is building"new and tall" like a house on fire. Never will be a #3.

Unfortunately the rest of us ambitious city-builders are relegated to tier 2 or 3 with less discussion.

Overtake NYC/Manhattan? Methinks not.


----------



## isaidso

Uaarkson said:


> Fair point, and this boils down to whether or not you value scale over history.
> 
> Most of New York's trophy towers were in bad shape 30 years ago. Today they're all cleaned up and command some of the highest rents in town. People obviously value these structures, and no city will ever build anything quite like them ever again. The relatively low number of them compared to skyscrapers around the world today make them even more special.
> 
> Right now, Manhattan is perfectly balancing groundbreaking new architecture and scale. Chicago is also adding inventory en masse. And if I'm not mistaken they are generally the 1st and 3rd highest rated skylines on this forum.


I should mention that I value those pre-war skyscrapers very highly as well. Perhaps Detroit is a better skyline to use as an example. It has a fair stock of tall pre WW2 buildings but Seattle's skyline has moved beyond it despite having next to nothing comparable. 1920s skyscrapers may never be replaced but Detroit can never build 1980s skyscrapers, can it? That time has come and gone too. We may not value 1980s architecture but who knows how people will view them 80 years from now. 

At the end of the day, the sum of all the parts is what counts. Having 1 unique quality isn't enough on its own. Chicago is building again but I can see the day when the majority of people put it outside their top 10. It just doesn't have the long term prospects of lots of other up and coming cities. It bears mentioning that Shenzhen skyscrapers built today will be seen as more precious as the decades roll on by. They'll be 100 years old a century from now.

Btw, I don't think Chicago is a consensus #3 on SSC. Most have it in the 5-6 range. Where it's placed has a strong correlation to what part of the world someone is from. North Americans rank it much higher than people elsewhere.


----------



## isaidso

Google says Jeanne Gang is the founder and leader of Studio Gang.


----------



## pdoff

isaidso said:


> It's nice to see an Australian skyline moving up like that. If there was any doubt which was Australia's premier skyline there won't be in a few years.
> 
> Btw, my Toronto count is a little different for UC 150m+ *but the database I use counts 'site prep' as UC.*
> 
> Toronto - 33 (11 of those 200m+)
> Toronto (Missisisauga included) - 35 (11 of those 200m+)


Interesting. Add site-prep to Melbourne and you get 28 (13 of those 200m+) and potentially more because it starts to get complicated.

There are several multi-tower developments which could push those figures up to 35 (17) given they represent the next phase of larger developments already under construction. Their sites commenced preparation some time ago and a few have builders ready to go. Not sure if they would count under the database you're referring to.


----------



## isaidso

pdoff said:


> Interesting. Add site-prep to Melbourne and you get 28 (13 of those 200m+) and potentially more because it starts to get complicated.
> 
> There are several multi-tower developments which could push those figures up to 35 (17) given they represent the next phase of larger developments already under construction. Their sites commenced preparation some time ago and a few have builders ready to go. Not sure if they would count under the database you're referring to.


I think once shovels go in the ground the database considers it under construction. Before that it's considered a proposal. Overall it's good for Canada/US data but it's spotty beyond that. It shows 85 150m+ buildings at the proposal stage for Toronto but I suspect the figure for Melbourne (32) to be an under count. What number do you have?


----------



## pdoff

Even less actually, just 30... and that's being generous and including those with failed sales campaigns that are probably dead in the water.

We've had very few proposals in the last 2 years since the apartment market went south (or do they say 'went north' in your part of the world?:lol.

We're fortunate so many developments made it through beforehand with a string of towers representing the tail end of the boom starting probably within the next six months. 

Are Toronto apartments still selling like hotcakes?


----------



## isaidso

We still say 'went south' as in the bottom fell out of the market. It's all a bit odd considering there is no up or down on a map; it depends on which way around you hold it. :colgate: Condo sales have fallen back to the 10 year average from a blistering pace set in 2017. It might be heading back up again as population growth surged last year. Greater Toronto (Hamilton not included) added 132,441 people 2017-2018.


*Condo sales in Greater Toronto*

2016: 27,098
2017: 34,697 
2018: 20,028
10 year average 2008-2017: 20,493











https://www.urbanation.ca/news/252-new-condo-sales-decline-decade-average-2018


----------



## the spliff fairy




----------



## Iluminat

isaidso said:


> The population is exploding* and they're quickly running out of places to put people. There's nothing in Lagos that skyscraper enthusiasts will pay attention to but the beginnings of a skyline is quite evident. I suspect it's just the tip of the iceberg. We once thought that skyscrapers were things only rich countries built but that's just not the case.
> 
> Most of the world's biggest skylines are now in Asia. I wouldn't be surprised if African skylines became the next most prevalent by mid century. A lot of people in the West are blind to how big Africa is going to be.
> 
> * 290,000 people in 1950. Today Lagos has over 20 million people and it goes up by about 275,000 annually. Similar growth is occurring all over Africa.


Judging from the street view Lagos seem like an oversized village without much construction going on to accommodate this population growth (I guess most of it goes to informal settlements) and what they build is mostly lowrise anyway I struggled to find anything around 10 floors let alone a skyscraper and many of this higher buildings are already decades old, some even seem abandoned.

In China such concentrations of cheap low-rise housing or slums were demolished on a massive scale that might be impossible in Nigeria due to difference in political system etc. and I'm not sure if there is enough demand.


----------



## isaidso

Many of the ingredients are in place for tall buildings to proliferate. There's not much to look at now but for how long? 

*Lagos*


----------



## isaidso

the spliff fairy said:


>


Nice video. I'm often puzzled by CTBUH data though. Half the time their Toronto numbers are significantly off. It put Toronto in 7th spot with 27 buildings 150m+ under construction yet there are 37, good enough for 4th spot (behind Dubai, Shenzhen, and Mumbai).


----------



## phoenixboi08

isaidso said:


> Nice video. I'm often puzzled by CTBUH data though. Half the time their Toronto numbers are significantly off.


They always have some inaccuracies...probably made the video a while ago, or chose some specific date in the past to compare. Otherwise, perhaps they specifically only included what was actually under construction as opposed to approvals, prep, etc?

Their NYC numbers seem off as well.


----------



## [email protected]

isaidso said:


> Many of the ingredients are in place for tall buildings to proliferate. There's not much to look at now but for how long?


I don't see Nigeria becoming a major economic power anytime soon. The country has waaaay too many problems for that.

For an African city with a major skyline in the foreseeable future (although that would be more like 2035 rather than 2025) my money is on Addis Abeba.


----------



## Hebrewtext

the spliff fairy said:


>



^^

Tel Aviv + metro cities (some 30 muni.) has 40 towers 150+ m U.C.

all that data is on Emporis , just each city got its own page.


----------



## erbse

[email protected] said:


> For an African city with a major skyline in the foreseeable future (although that would be more like 2035 rather than 2025) my money is on Addis Abeba.


Plus Luanda in Angola, which is already booming. It surprisingly is even among the priciest cities.









https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...s-em-acidentes-nas-ultimas-24-horas-em-luanda


I hope they protect the old architecture there well, they really have some wonderful gems.


----------



## norealname

This video is not stating proper facts. Mumbai has almost 60 building of 200 metre or above either topped out or under construction. They must have counted cluster development of 6-7 skyscraper as a single project. 

Anyways, Mumbai skyline 2025 is going to be magnificent


----------



## isaidso

phoenixboi08 said:


> They always have some inaccuracies...probably made the video a while ago, or chose some specific date in the past to compare. Otherwise, perhaps they specifically only included what was actually under construction as opposed to approvals, prep, etc?
> 
> Their NYC numbers seem off as well.


The difference in figures could be site prep as a few of those 37 buildings 150m+ U/C in Toronto are still in the process of digging (crane hasn't arrived yet). CTBUH does seem to be off on a regular basis though. Perhaps they don't update their data base as often as they should.


----------



## isaidso

[email protected] said:


> I don't see Nigeria becoming a major economic power anytime soon. The country has waaaay too many problems for that.
> 
> For an African city with a major skyline in the foreseeable future (although that would be more like 2035 rather than 2025) my money is on Addis Abeba.


You could be right. Time will tell.


----------



## akif90

*644 meter PNB 118 Tower(right) *









©KIMBOON


----------



## lun_calvin

akif90 said:


> *644 meter PNB 118 Tower(right) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ©KIMBOON


I'm sad someone from U.S think KL have a WORST best skyscraper.. just in this pic I can saw world's current only under construction Megatall building..4 supertall buildings excluding KL tower. 10+ 200meter++ buildings..


----------



## A Chicagoan

Chicago has been getting some great new proposals and U/Cs. There are currently 2 supertalls under construction and 5 U/C over 200m, bringing the total of over 200s to 35. Since Chicago hasn't been growing very fast in terms of skyscrapers recently, it's very exciting to see what it will become in a few years.

If you were to base it on numbers alone (which, of course, I'm not a fan of), Chicago would definitely be better than KL and Melbourne (I think?), but maybe not Toronto. Outside of Asia, Toronto is seeing the biggest growth out of any city!


----------



## PsyLock

A Chicagoan said:


> Chicago has been getting some great new proposals and U/Cs. There are currently 2 supertalls under construction and 5 U/C over 200m, bringing the total of over 200s to 35. Since Chicago hasn't been growing very fast in terms of skyscrapers recently, it's very exciting to see what it will become in a few years.
> 
> If you were to base it on numbers alone (which, of course, I'm not a fan of), Chicago would definitely be better than KL and Melbourne (I think?), but maybe not Toronto. Outside of Asia, Toronto is seeing the biggest growth out of any city!


What's the other supertall u/c in Chicago aside from Vista?


----------



## saiho

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> I think your data is coming from skyscraperpage.com. Sadly the database there is extremely out of date for structures under 200m.


Skyscaperperpage is brutally bad for anything in the Asia. CTBUH is better but still missing alot on Chinese cities. Gaoloumi estimates there over 100 +150 m buildings completed in Wuhan. Wuhan today is like Chongqing 5 years ago or Shenzhen 10 years ago. The skyline will start showing up on people's lists not because it got better but because the rest of the world realized it exists.


----------



## isaidso

Urbanlover84 said:


> I wonder whether the list of skyscrapers of 150m or higher is based on "proper city limit" or "greater city area limit"? Some cities have small proper city limit but huge greater city area limit. Some skyscrapers are built in the satellite cities which are normally part of the greater city area. Anyone knows?


For Toronto it's 'City of Toronto'; so only about 44% of the metropolitan area. Currently, the vast majority of 150m+ buildings are in the 'City of Toronto' but tall clusters are starting to rise in nodes all over metro. That won't show up in skyscrapercenter's data table.

For Vancouver it's 'City of Vancouver; so only about 26% of the metropolitan area. Places like Burnaby, New Westminster, and Surrey (experiencing a lot of tall building construction) are not included.


----------



## isaidso

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> I think your data is coming from skyscraperpage.com. Sadly the database there is extremely out of date for structures under 200m.
> 
> I always feel it awkward comparing 150m buildings as lists in China seem to be outdated a lot. I saw 40-50 floor residential buildings before, tried to find information online and it was as if they didn't exist. When looking at skyscrapercenter, the website lists the following numbers of completed 150m buildings (some discrepencies are due to buildings being close to completion):
> 
> Toronto: 67
> Wuhan: 66
> Nanjing: 58
> Moscow: 43
> Nanning: 53
> Changsha: 31
> 
> Listing U/C buildings of buildings under 200m is too incomplete to even consider.
> 
> When taking Wuhan, the database has only 93 buildings in total, some are over 40 floors and no height is given, so would even increase the count. It stands to reason it might have missed some buildings as well. And in terms of 200m, 250m and 300m buildings the other skylines stack up really well too. Especially considering what is under construction and might be done before 2025. It is really sad that data is so incomplete, which makes true comparison nearly impossible. But please always keep in mind that not all countries have data as complete as New York or Toronto, this is especially true for a country where the mere making of accurate maps is considered illegal.


Yes, I used SSP. I'm aware of the data issues with Asian cities but I do look through city skyline threads here on SSC too. Is the SSC Wuhan skyline thread up to date or unrepresentative? It's been almost a year since I checked it out but based on those I'd still put Toronto comfortably ahead of it. Wuhan does look like it will develop into a Chongqing but it needs quite a bit more time imo. Btw, I'd put Toronto ahead of Chongqing as well.


----------



## Urbanlover84

isaidso said:


> For Toronto it's 'City of Toronto'; so only about 44% of the metropolitan area. Currently, the vast majority of 150m+ buildings are in the 'City of Toronto' but tall clusters are starting to rise in nodes all over metro. That won't show up in skyscrapercenter's data table.
> 
> For Vancouver it's 'City of Vancouver; so only about 26% of the metropolitan area. Places like Burnaby, New Westminster, and Surrey (experiencing a lot of tall building construction) are not included.


Manila (43km2) and Kuala Lumpur (243km2) are some good examples of very small proper city limit but bigger metropolitan area limit (620km2 and 2243km2 respectively). Manila is the extreme example of having multiple CBDs with skyscrapers i.e. city of Manila, Makati, Quezon. Does it mean the list of skyscrapers only considers city of Manila in the count? Greater KL has somewhat multiple CBDs too but not as extreme as Metro Manila. 

As comparison, the list of numbers of skyscrapers in Tokyo proper city limit of 2194 km2 versus those in Manila proper city limit of 43km2. Isn't that skewed? What is the adopted methodology by CTBUH?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

I'd like to see Toronto in the top 10 by 2025. It has the scale but lacks the architecture and they seem to only be able to make one shade of glass in Canada - green.


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR PANORAMA *









*CREDIT TO FRONGKY*


----------



## citysquared

When it comes to skylines Toronto has a lot going for it in terms of number of tall buildings, the shape of the skyline itself with its many clusters and peaks and it is relatively concentrated from east to west and north to south, but it still lacks buildings with 100 + floors and buildings with impressive spires like the Petronas Towers.There is something about a tower like the Empire State piercing the sky with its spire that is so emblematic of what skyscraper means. We are getting one building with 95 floors soon, but nothing planned with over a 100 yet. Fingers crossed.

I also should add that the Toronto region is developing an impressive skyscraper cluster in Mississauga (City that is part of agglomeration) and also along the waterfront at Lake Shore Drive and the Humber River. I will post pics soon.


----------



## isaidso

Urbanlover84 said:


> Manila (43km2) and Kuala Lumpur (243km2) are some good examples of very small proper city limit but bigger metropolitan area limit (620km2 and 2243km2 respectively). Manila is the extreme example of having multiple CBDs with skyscrapers i.e. city of Manila, Makati, Quezon. Does it mean the list of skyscrapers only considers city of Manila in the count? Greater KL has somewhat multiple CBDs too but not as extreme as Metro Manila.
> 
> As comparison, the list of numbers of skyscrapers in Tokyo proper city limit of 2194 km2 versus those in Manila proper city limit of 43km2. Isn't that skewed? What is the adopted methodology by CTBUH?


I'm not sure about Manila and KL but I suspect they use city limits. It's easy to check though. Type in Makati or Quezon City and see if something comes up. If it does, they're counting it separately.


----------



## isaidso

citysquared said:


> When it comes to skylines Toronto has a lot going for it in terms of number of tall buildings, the shape of the skyline itself with its many clusters and peaks and it is relatively concentrated from east to west and north to south, but it still lacks buildings with 100 + floors and buildings with impressive spires like the Petronas Towers.There is something about a tower like the Empire State piercing the sky with its spire that is so emblematic of what skyscraper means. We are getting one building with 95 floors soon, but nothing planned with over a 100 yet. Fingers crossed.
> 
> I also should add that the Toronto region is developing an impressive skyscraper cluster in Mississauga (City that is part of agglomeration) and also along the waterfront at Lake Shore Drive and the Humber River. I will post pics soon.


Agree with all of that but the CN Tower deserves a mention. It may not be a 'building' but it's definitely an iconic exclamation point in the skyline. The CN Tower has a big impact despite not registering in most quantitative tables. I suppose Toronto will always face this criticism till it builds something that tall with usable space throughout its height.

Arguing that it doesn't count is a little absurd though. It was the world's tallest free standing structure for 32 years... and an engineering marvel for its time. That has to count for something.


----------



## Kadzman

^^CN Tower defines the skyline of Toronto, without it, it's just another pleasant skyline but rather generic in quality. To bring Toronto up a notch higher, it sorely needs at least one or two buildings of equal stature with CN Tower to complement it.


----------



## isaidso

Agree on those points too. I instantly recognize the Toronto skyline without the CN Tower but suspect people outside Canada wouldn't. I've been patiently waiting the last 14-15 years for buildings like you describe to emerge but, thus far, nothing. 

Toronto is insufferably pragmatic but it still surprises me that cities like KL are building 400-700m buildings and Toronto doesn't. It's not a lack of demand but an extremely risk averse development industry. Toronto would rather build lots of 100-250m buildings instead. It makes for a meaty well layered skyline but a couple 400-600m peaks would amp things up considerably.

Toronto does have 6 super talls proposed; one of which is under construction. Even when/if all 6 go up it wouldn't be enough as the tallest is only 329m. There's one that's 376m but that's due to a 75m spire.


----------



## KillerZavatar

x-post just because it should be seen in more places.

Expected number of buildings in each city in China (inc. Taiwan, Hong Kong, Macao) by the end of 2020. I have some problems with the data, but it is still a good visual. The truth probably lies somewhere in between the under-reporting of Skyscrapercenter and the over-reporting of this one. Each column is exclusive, so 200+ means 200m-299.9m

(Translation Top 20 by little universe: Shenzhen, Hong Kong, Shanghai, Chongqing, Guangzhou, Wuhan, Shenyang, Tianjin, Changsha, Nanning, Nanjing, Guiyang, Dalian, Beijing, Hangzhou, Chengdu, Nanchang, Hefei, Qingdao, Suzhou) See original thread for all cities.



KlausDiggy said:


> source:
> https://imgur.com/a/ufo5cLp


----------



## QalzimCity

^^ I predict Tianjin will be next big thing in China joining the big 5 Shenzhen,Shanghai,HK,Guangzhou and Chongqing. It has all the recipes of becoming a great skyline. Layers, volume etc...Even its river banks are better than Chongqing's


----------



## KillerZavatar

QalzimCity said:


> ^^ I predict Tianjin will be next big thing in China joining the big 5 Shenzhen,Shanghai,HK,Guangzhou and Chongqing. It has all the recipes of becoming a great skyline. Layers, volume etc...Even its river banks are better than Chongqing's


Tianjin is a city split in two however. Binhai and Tianjin proper are basically two different cities. While on charts Tianjin will have high numbers, in reality Tianjin proper loses a lot of the skyscrapers to areas far away, most prominently both it's 500m buildings. It is not like Shenzhen, where between the clusters that are far apart are more and more clusters of skyscrapers making that area a continuous skyline that just never stops. So Tianjin will boost great numbers, but won't be compact, which is fine in it's own right though.


----------



## QalzimCity

^^ Thank you for the info KillerZavatar. True, Shenzhen has no serious rival for the job (only NY can though). But Tianjin's skyline now already at par with (great) cities like Melbourne or Singapore in terms of architecture and urban planning


----------



## isaidso

QalzimCity said:


> ^^ I predict Tianjin will be next big thing in China joining the big 5 Shenzhen,Shanghai,HK,Guangzhou and Chongqing. It has all the recipes of becoming a great skyline. Layers, volume etc...Even its river banks are better than Chongqing's


Although smaller than a lot of Chinese cities ahead of it on that table, I've always been partial to Beijing's skyline. There's a higher emphasis on design and fewer of those repetitive residential blocks. At least that's how it comes off to me. It is the capital after all. Beijing is my 5th or 6th favourite Chinese skyline.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Scion said:


> *Dubai*
> 
> Dubai, United Arab Emirates by Alane Shoemaker, on Flickr
> 
> Dubai, United Arab Emirates by Alane Shoemaker, on Flickr
> 
> Dubai, United Arab Emirates by Alane Shoemaker, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://web.500px.com/photo/1009075268/Lighting-storm-Dubai-by-Asifgraphy-com/


<3


----------



## Scion

^^ And with the amount of cranes seen in those photos, the monster that is Dubai is simply unstoppable!


----------



## akif90

Scion said:


> ^^ And with the amount of cranes seen in those photos, the monster that is Dubai is simply unstoppable!


Same as KL too :cheers:


----------



## lun_calvin

Scion said:


> ^^ And with the amount of cranes seen in those photos, the monster that is Dubai is simply unstoppable!


Currently in Kuala Lumpur metro aka greater kuala Lumpur area , have few hundred of construction cranes around..


----------



## suraj p

Mumbai has worlds most number(~120) of under construction skyscrapers, due to proximity of airport this skyscrapercity remains lesser exposed to west.


----------



## droneriot

This incredible Dubai picture shows how the Downtown/SZR skyline is expanding in every direction.



Scion said:


> 20200214 dubai downtown by schizoform, on Flickr


----------



## Scion

^^ The king of skylines will continue its reign in the foreseeable future.


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## the spliff fairy

Two different skylines of Shenzhen

by 摩天圳


----------



## MarshallKnight

Scion said:


> ^^ The king of skylines will continue its reign in the foreseeable future.


I prefer skylines in three dimensions.


----------



## droneriot

Funny, people still cling to some idea from fifteen years ago when the photo is right there.


----------



## MarshallKnight

droneriot said:


> Funny, people still cling to some idea from fifteen years ago when the photo is right there.



Yeah, I’m looking right at the photo you posted. The Dubai skyline is undeniably impressive in silhouette, but it’s what, eight city blocks wide? It doesn’t have a fraction of the depth that the very best skylines have (for instance, compare it to the shots of Shenzhen on this page).

Call me when all those rows of low rises and single family homes between Sheikh Zayed Rd and the beach grow up.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

MarshallKnight said:


> Call me when.


ok


----------



## Scion

MarshallKnight said:


> I prefer skylines in three dimensions.


Dubai's taller, slimmer skyline is more impressive to me than Shenzhen's shorter, fatter skyline.


----------



## Kadzman

MarshallKnight said:


> Yeah, I’m looking right at the photo you posted. The Dubai skyline is undeniably impressive in silhouette, but it’s what, eight city blocks wide? It doesn’t have a fraction of the depth that the very best skylines have (for instance, compare it to the shots of Shenzhen on this page).
> 
> Call me when all those rows of low rises and single family homes between Sheikh Zayed Rd and the beach grow up.


Dubai skyline has that mirage-like quality, as you come closer it becomes like a cardboard cutout. Much like your stage backdrop in a play. Nice and impressive from certain views but superficial and wanting at others. Post #908 exemplifies just that. Give it a few more years maybe.

Shenzhen on the other hand, does not have a focal point. Too haphazard that the eyes keep darting from one cluster to another. 

Anyhow, both skylines are deserving to be among the top in the world.


----------



## MarshallKnight

Kadzman said:


> Nice and impressive from certain views but superficial and wanting at others. Post #908 exemplifies just that. Give it a few more years maybe.
> 
> Shenzhen on the other hand, does not have a focal point. Too haphazard that the eyes keep darting from one cluster to another.
> 
> Anyhow, both skylines are deserving to be among the top in the world.


Yeah, I want to be clear, I think they're both great in their own ways and agree they're both in the top handful worldwide. My own taste is for skylines _without_ a single focal point, which draws your eye between different nodes as they sprawl outward; they kind that are too complex to be boiled down to a single recognizable silhouette.

Half the delight for me is seeing the relationship between the different nodes change as your point of view changes (especially watching the parallax effect of a cityscape's foreground, mid-ground and background layers in a moving image). Think of the way the NYC skyline morphs when you're looking towards Midtown from Brooklyn vs. looking towards Lower Manhattan and Brooklyn from the hills of Jersey vs. looking towards the Central Park skyline from the Bronx. It's the same reason I continue to rank Hong Kong more highly than some of its taller counterparts.

But I understand there's a fine line between complex and haphazard. I count myself in the camp of people who believe one of the most iconic of NYC's skyline silhouettes -- the view towards Midtown from the World Trade Center -- has been ruined in recent years, while the city's overall skyline has gotten much more interesting and dynamic.

So setting aside my own snarky language, I actually am rooting for Dubai to add dimensions and dynamism. But until it grows significantly deeper, in addition to its impressive height and breadth, I can't consider it "the king."


----------



## JuanPaulo

SHENZHEN >> DUBAI IMHO


----------



## droneriot

MarshallKnight said:


> Yeah, I’m looking right at the photo you posted. The Dubai skyline is undeniably impressive in silhouette, but it’s what, eight city blocks wide? It doesn’t have a fraction of the depth that the very best skylines have (for instance, compare it to the shots of Shenzhen on this page).
> 
> Call me when all those rows of low rises and single family homes between Sheikh Zayed Rd and the beach grow up.


At the widest point between Al Wasl Tower and the Damac by Paramount (or was it the Paramount by Damac?) it's over 3km wide, same width as Manhattan island...


----------



## saiho

Scion said:


> Dubai's taller, slimmer skyline is more impressive to me than Shenzhen's shorter, fatter skyline.


I'll take a skyocean skyline over a smaller skyline with few more supertalls any day.



JuanPaulo said:


> SHENZHEN >> DUBAI IMHO


+1, skyscrapers for the masses! Dubai is definitely in the top 3 but hardly a king. Shenzhen has more skyscrapers under construction right now than Dubai anyways. Also the natural setting of Shenzhen is second to Hong Kong and maybe Chongqing of the top performing skylines; Something Dubai will never have.


----------



## Scion

^^ I physically see Shenzhen's skyline in front of me everytime I step onto my living room balcony. It felt impressive to me until I saw Dubai's skyline first hand. Dubai's size and style is truly out of this world.


----------



## Scion

droneriot said:


> At the widest point between Al Wasl Tower and the Damac by Paramount (or was it the Paramount by Damac?) it's over 3km wide, same width as Manhattan island...


SLS Hotel is a 336m supertall and is even further out than the DAMAC Paramounts. 

You're right though, the width of Dubai's main skyline (SLS Hotel 336m to Wasl Tower 306m) is the same distance as from Hudson Yards to the UN HQ. I really don't know what crack those people are on when they lambast Dubai's skyline as being "narrow".


----------



## droneriot

Actually I think it happens in the brain automatically that a 3km wide skyline with 300m towers looks the same as a 2km wide skyline with 200m towers and a 1km wide skyline with 100m towers because the human brain puts things into its own perspective without the right points of reference so the tallness of the towers in Dubai makes the brain automatically adjust the relative distances which makes the skyline appear smaller. Without literally checking the distances on Google Maps it does look a lot smaller than Manhattan, but it's because the towers are taller, wider and further apart so in an optical illusion kind of way it appears like a smaller skyline with smaller towers. Incredibly hard to explain what I mean, I hope anybody got the meaning of my post.


----------



## Kadzman

droneriot said:


> At the widest point between Al Wasl Tower and the Damac by Paramount (or was it the Paramount by Damac?) it's over 3km wide, same width as Manhattan island...


The respective widths might be about equal for both places but that spot being arguably the denser part of Dubai, it is relatively scant and sparse compared to built-up density of the same dimension in Manhattan. That single layer effect is exacerbated by the line up of the taller towers along a single strip in Dubai. The apparent depth is just not there yet to bring it up to another level.

The only place in Dubai that has some semblance of depth is probably the Marina district cluster but that might as well be another separate city. I do prefer it to the main downtown core though.


----------



## QalzimCity

Both are impressive! You can tell by the argument here, a good fight I must say. It would be an easy knockout blow for Dubai (it is the city of the giants after all) if it were going against other cities without megatalls... but NOT if it were going against Shenzhen with its Ping An, or Shanghai with its Shanghai Tower...


----------



## saiho

Shenzhen by 军工821


----------



## KillerZavatar

wow, Shum Yip Upperhills has some exquisite views


----------



## Jay

My updated top 10 (er 20) 2025 

New York
Shenzhen
Dubai
Shanghai
Chicago
Kuala Lumpur
Hong Kong
Toronto
Guangzhou
Chongqing

Next 10

Tokyo
Moscow
Melbourne
Sydney
London
Singapore
Tel Aviv
San Francisco
Los Angeles
Seattle

EDIT: Forgot Bangkok and Jakarta they should be in top 15 I think... Abu Dhabi and maybe Nanjing or Tianjin should be on here too?


...


----------



## isaidso

Overall a good list. Tel Aviv is starting to get noticed but feel it needs another 3-4 years growth. I'd put Beijing in there instead.


----------



## isaidso

A great future rendering of Toronto surfaced. With the gap between the CBD and Yorkville filling in we'll end up with a fairly continuous swath of skyscrapers over 4km in length.

*SUPER TALLS*
Pink: Under construction (The One, Pinnacle 2)
Green: Approved (Mirvish+Gehry I & II)
Red: Proposed (CommerceCourt 3, 1200 Bay, Union Park)
Yellow: just under 300m- (Built: BMO 298m, Approved: Sugar Wharf B 299m, On Hold YSL 299m

*Notable Cheater*: The Hub proposal @ 304m (258m + 46m spire)










https://www.stephenvelasco.com/
Stars added by Maldive


----------



## saiho

Guangzhou Tech CBD under construction.










on the left



redcode said:


> Aug 27
> 日落梦工场 by 路人 on 500px


----------



## isaidso

Stephen Velasco put together a future view of Toronto looking north. He mentioned the following: This is a parallel projection, showing equal weighted development heights, not taking into account elevation or perspective.














Future Canadian Skylines - Page 270 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 270- Future Canadian Skylines Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## isaidso

Toronto's downtown skyline will be almost as deep as it is wide. 3 more by Stephen Velasco:


----------



## KillerZavatar

nice density


----------



## elliot

^ the east and west projections are from Bloor/Yorkville to the lake. Tall and tallish clusters like Yonge/Eglinton and North York pop up further to the north.

Here's a colour future render (view to the east) of Bloor to the lake (missing a bunch of stuff including Union Park).

SMALL










LARGE (link below)
http://upside-down.ca/futuretoronto/July-2020-pano.jpg


----------



## isaidso

KillerZavatar said:


> nice density


The expanded footprint of Downtown Toronto looked extremely ambitious 10-15 years ago but it's rapidly filling in.

Historically there were only tall buildings in the CBD but then they started appearing 4 km north in Yorkville, 2 km west in Liberty Village, and 2 km east in the Canary District. It's all being stitched together and end up packed with skyscrapers from one end to the other.

Oddly, I don't really notice the density. I live smack dab in the middle of it so I'm used to it. I only notice when I go away for awhile then come back.


----------



## KillerZavatar

looking at skyscrapercenter, Toronto has 31 buildings over 200m completed and U/C, but 33 proposed buildings (including 9 supertalls). How safe are those proposed buildings in your opinion? Is it a situation where lots of buildings are approved and we can usually assume that a lot gets thru the process or is it like a Miami situation, where most supertalls were proposed five years ago and nothing ever came out of any of them.


----------



## isaidso

KillerZavatar said:


> looking at skyscrapercenter, Toronto has 31 buildings over 200m completed and U/C, but 33 proposed buildings (including 9 supertalls). How safe are those proposed buildings in your opinion? Is it a situation where lots of buildings are approved and we can usually assume that a lot gets thru the process or is it like a Miami situation, where most supertalls were proposed five years ago and nothing ever came out of any of them.


If you asked me that question 6 months ago I would have said 95% of them would get built (most as proposed, some shorter/re-designed). The population has grown 100,000+ annually for 40+ years and most of that demand is being met through intensification and taller buildings rather that sprawl. It's demand driven; residential doesn't get the go ahead unless it's majority sold. Can't remember what the minimum benchmark is but it's around 75-80% pre-sold to proceed to site prep. Next to nothing gets built here on spec.

No one really knows what the medium/long term effects of COVID-19 will be. Will population growth, the economy, and the construction activity it spawns return? Even if it does, how long will it take for things to normalize? Buildings that have broken ground all seem to have workers on site again. For the rest I have no idea how condo sales are going or what demand for new office space is. Toronto did have the lowest office vacancy rate in North America before COVID-19 but it's not a given that companies will want as much space as they did before.

It's a waiting game at this point.


----------



## isaidso

North (Left) - South (Right) cross section of downtown Toronto. Green (U/C), Blue (Proposed). 








Link to larger - Steveve


*City of Toronto 100m+ Buildings*
Completed: 280
U/C: 101
Proposed: 247


----------



## dendenden

great184 said:


> My Best Cities by 2025
> 
> 1 - Shenzhen (Pingan is the new empire state or chrysler bldg of china)
> 2 - New York
> 3 - Hongkong
> 4 - Shanghai
> 5 - Guangzhou
> 6 - Chicago
> 7 - Kuala Lumpur
> 8 - London
> 9 - Tokyo
> 10 - Tianjin


IMO Pingan turned out ugly, but the china resource building? stunning!


----------



## little universe

^^

IMO both Ping'an and China Resource are stunning.


----------



## dendenden

CRC and 111 W 57th are the most special towers to go up in the past couple of years. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## Hudson11

agreed, both are spectacular. *shameless plug to go rate China Resources Tower*


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Shanghai will be NO.1 when the north bund built


----------



## City Cowboy

Chicago has a Magnificent skyline









And a Beautiful Vast Great Lake !


----------



## City Cowboy

New York's Hudson Yards is a city within the city!









How New York's Skyline will look in 2025


----------



## KillerZavatar

WOW! Out of the tallest 6, what is the 3rd and 4th?


----------



## MarshallKnight

KillerZavatar said:


> WOW! Out of the tallest 6, what is the 3rd and 4th?


660 Fifth Avenue, a Zaha Hadid design that's not going to see the light of day, since the Kushners sold the existing building and Brookfield is now pouring half a billion dollars into a renovation.

And the other is an old design for the Park Lane redevelopment, which hasn't seen any movement in several years.

In other words, don't hold your breath.


----------



## KillerZavatar

well, makes sense that I didn't recognize them then. Too bad, that kind of density would be really amazing


----------



## rivla

Evolution of Tallest Building




evolution


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## madmax1982

City Cowboy said:


> New York's Hudson Yards is a city within the city!
> View attachment 490558
> 
> 
> How New York's Skyline will look in 2025
> View attachment 490581


In my opinion, above is awesome and below a caricature 

I wonder why these "pencil towers" continue since Central Park don't seem profitable.


----------



## A Chicagoan

madmax1982 said:


> In my opinion, above is awesome and below a caricature
> 
> I wonder why these "pencil towers" continue since Central Park don't seem profitable.


Yeah, "below" looks kind of like a cartoon city and not a real render.


----------



## LivinAWestLife

Both look great to me, but of course Hudson Yards has a more solid chance of realization, whereas the 2nd pic is probably mostly failed proposals.

I wonder if New York will continue the trend of building pencil-towers (as they call them) like 111W57 and Central Park Tower. Having more of them would lessen the effect of them "sticking out" (although I already like them, others may not) and give Midtown an even more futuristic look than it already has. As I don't see Manhattan's floor prices falling soon after the pandemic, I'm cautiously optimistic. I don't know if there is a limit to how many airspace rights are available though; maybe future upzoning will make them easier to build.


----------



## madmax1982

Actually, I dont disliker this kind of tower. I would love to see one or two in France.
the problem, in my opinion, is when these towers are - much - taller than the others.


----------



## Ingenioren

It does look weird in a cool sci-fi way. Ny skyline is unique due to these towers might be the best in the world for me.


----------



## Bidaiari

To me it looks like a hyper futuristic San Gimignano.









source


----------



## Erlenberg

Bidaiari said:


> To me it looks like a hyper futuristic San Gimignano.


Or Bologna !


----------



## Hudson11

Hudson Yards NYC









*Tectonic*









*@mkilipper*


----------



## isaidso

Hudson Yards looks terrific. I suspect people will come to admire those pencil thin towers in New York. They stick out now but, as per usual, growing cities eventually will build up to and incorporate them into the whole. I doubt they'll look out of place in 2040.


----------



## isaidso

Quantitatively, Toronto should be north of 500 buildings 100m+ by 2025. They'll be 436 (Built + U/C) such buildings completed by ~2022. If all proposals in the pipe are realized the total will climb to 751 buildings 100m+. Not bad at all. I suppose New York, Shenzhen, and Hong Kong will have over 1000. Which others will reach that milestone?

Built: 320
U/C: 116
Proposed: 315


----------



## Kiwieh

tel aviv might reach that milestone if all current proposals will be built + some new ones. 

Built: 166
U/C: 105
Proposed: 217
Total: 488


----------



## KlausDiggy

And Dubai ?


----------



## saiho

Large megacities with vast populations housed mostly in high-rises (eg Shanghai, Chongqing, Guangzhou, Wuhan and Seoul) most likely have or will have over 1,000 buildings reaching +100m meters.


----------



## isaidso

Kiwieh said:


> tel aviv might reach that milestone if all current proposals will be built + some new ones.
> 
> Built: 166
> U/C: 105
> Proposed: 217
> Total: 488


So once those U/C top out there will be 271 such buildings in Tel Aviv. That's quite a lot. That would put it in 4th if it were a North American city and ahead of cities like Miami, San Francisco, Mexico City, and Panama City. At the rate Tel Aviv is growing it could move ahead of Chicago by this metric in the not too distant future.


100m+ (Built or U/C)

New York: 951
Toronto: 436
Chicago: 344
Tel Aviv: 271


----------



## gillynova

It's not the best but I think Austin Texas is going to have a nice skyline by 2025


----------



## isaidso

Hudson11 said:


> It's not about the bedrock, it's the zoning and character of the area. That's exactly why Downtown Brooklyn and Long Island City boomed, they rezoned for new buildings and had plenty of undesirable building stock to be replaced. But "Midtown South" as some people call it is no such place. It's blocks upon blocks of beautiful pre-war highrises. If you've ever walked from Union Square to Midtown you know what I mean. It's going from a charming historic district to the larger than life, modern central business district.


I had wondered about that. I assumed it was the historical preference of Manhattan over the other boroughs. It never occurred to me that it was a zoning issue.


----------



## isaidso

Looking west from the eastern edge of downtown Toronto













Yonge & Rich Condominiums | 156.35m | 46s | Great Gulf | a—A


Sorry, when you said ominous, that's the first thing that came to my mind 😁 Wouldn't take a lot to change this into the world biggest PACMAN. AoD




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## saiho

Chongqing, China by 八月未央cxc (click for full image)


----------



## MarshallKnight

LivinAWestLife said:


> Is it possible that New York will start to see skyscrapers spring up between Midtown and Downtown? In these past few years there have been new and taller developments in places such as Upper West Side, Harlem, Queens, DoBro, and more. Is there (any) increased construction, or will there ever be skyscrapers in the lower region between Midtown and Downtown? Or is there some zoning-related reason why this wouldn't be possible?





Hudson11 said:


> It's not about the bedrock, it's the zoning and character of the area. That's exactly why Downtown Brooklyn and Long Island City boomed, they rezoned for new buildings and had plenty of undesirable building stock to be replaced.


There's also the simple fact that the blocks in Lower Manhattan are much smaller than those in Midtown. Generally in New York, air rights can only be combined from parcels within a single contiguous block. Once you get below 8th Street/Greenwhich Ave (with the exception of the East Village and the Two Bridges waterfront area), the blocks are half or a third as large as those further uptown, so the largest project you could legally assemble in the Village, SoHo, Nolita, etc. is much smaller than you could in Midtown.

Exceptions to the contiguous block rule do get made. One of the reasons for the Midtown East Rezoning was to simplify the transfer of air rights across a neighborhood. But those Lower Manhattan neighborhoods are prized for their human-scale, "village" atmosphere, in contrast with the skyscraper canyons in Midtown and FiDi, and since they're so desirable, that's where many of the wealthiest New Yorkers live. Those folks have the political clout to ensure that the planning department never grants such an exception in their neighborhood.

Our best bet for eventually linking between the Midtown and FiDi skylines may be the East Village (in addition to continued development in the Flatiron/Madison Square Park and Two Bridges areas.) The East Village has Midtown-sized blocks, and the area is generally less affluent by Manhattan standards, so local opposition to tall buildings may have less clout. But the East Village is a relative transit desert compared to other parts of the island, so the infrastructure may not be there to support huge developments. If the 2nd Avenue Subway is ever completed as planned, I could see a swath of new development cropping up around the future 2nd/St Marks station.


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

isaidso said:


> Looking west from the eastern edge of downtown Toronto


*I don't know if it was 'cause the film already known, but the views are nice at that subject:





*


----------



## aliali78

new york.


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv - Yafo 

partial central metro area only*


----------



## anubis1234

del


----------



## Hudson11

dueling supertall office towers near topping off at Hudson Yards. 50 Hudson Yards (2.9M SF - anchors Blackrock and Facebook) and The Spiral (2.85M SF - anchor Pfizer) These two make a trio along with 30 Hudson Yards a block south (2.6M SF - anchor Warner Media)


2021 Edge January New Highest Observation Deck 8157 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr


202101016 New York City Midtown by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr









JC_Heights


----------



## IThomas

edit


----------



## isaidso

Hudson11 said:


> dueling supertall office towers near topping off at Hudson Yards. 50 Hudson Yards (2.9M SF - anchors Blackrock and Facebook) and The Spiral (2.85M SF - anchor Pfizer) These two make a trio along with 30 Hudson Yards a block south (2.6M SF - anchor Warner Media)
> 
> 
> 2021 Edge January New Highest Observation Deck 8157 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 202101016 New York City Midtown by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


A ton of new space. Is that shot facing west? What always strikes me first about Manhattan is the width of the sidewalks. You likely take it for granted but they're 2-3 times wider than ours. 

Typical downtown Toronto sidewalks are so narrow that you don't want to spend any time on them. You feel like you're clinging to the side of a building.


----------



## akif90

Kuala Lumpur. Megatall tower 644m under construction (middle).


----------



## Zaz965

Hudson11 said:


> dueling supertall office towers near topping off at Hudson Yards. 50 Hudson Yards


Hudson11, I believe Hudson Yards will superpass wtc in built area


----------



## isaidso

Neat future Toronto rendering surfaced today by 'Emphur'. Those 5 towers near the CN Tower likely won't be done by 2025 but most of the rest will.





















Forma | 308m | 84s | Great Gulf | Gehry Partners


Which reminds me of another issue I am having with revised design: Is anyone considering how reflective this thing would get when standing in plain view of unobstructed sunlight? Due to its size, girth and reflective surface are, I am going to assume it will be a lot. Likely more than regular...




urbantoronto.ca









Pinnacle One Yonge | 344.58m | 105s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini


From WT - Archaeological Conservation and Management Strategy: Zoom in CW1: Description for CW1: https://waterfrontoronto.ca/nbe/wcm/connect/waterfront/ccbef78d-2891-4044-9ce7-2fb6b3e68d34/07sp_41_final_report_october_2008_1.pdf?MOD=AJPERES The map is definitely clear enough to show...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## Hudson11

With the rise of 9 DeKalb, Brooklyn is about to join the Supertall club











IMG_0804 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Greater Tel Aviv - Yafo *

hundreds of towers U.C and Approved


----------



## mw123

Render created by forum member @xing lin showing the view of Sydney's Circular Quay in 2022/23.


----------



## xing lin

^^ Another Sydney render I made, showing probably 2024-5 with the 1 Alfred and Waldorf towers at Circular Quay completed!


----------



## Kadzman

I know that spires and crowns are anathema to some but personally, Sydney's skyline would be much more interesting with less flat-topped buildings dominating. Still in my top 20 skylines list though.


----------

